# The Official AVS 3D Console Games Topic!



## Alan M

I just thought since we have a Blu Ray 3D release date page (and only a few of those) and since there is a lot of PS3 3D update stuff that we should have a 3D console games thread (XBOX 360 included). Not a lot out there yet but I think it's as good of time as any to start this.


Well since I own a XBOX 360 so I'll start with those.


1. Avatar the game - supports a few different 3D formats including checkerboard, Already available

PS3 and XBOX 360


2. Invincible Tiger - supports a few different 3D formats including checkerboard, Already available

PS3 and XBOX 360 - can be downloaded from there networks


3. 3D infinity - supports anaglyph and side by side, Already available

XBOX 360 indie game - can be downloaded from network (not sure if this available from PS3)


Anyway these are the ones I know of if anyone has any others please post and let us know what we got to game with in 3D. Also any release dates of any up and coming 3D games would be appreciated also.


----------



## NorthTV

I guess this thread probably would fit better over on the 3D Tech page rather than here with Source Components, but anyway since this is where it is, here is the newest 3D Game announcement. Sony will be producing Gran Turismo 5 in 3D this year. Supposedly it will be the closest most of us get to actually driving a Lambo.


http://luxvelocity.typepad.com/luxve...echnology.html


----------



## DarthBeavis

who cares about 3d console games. over 425 PC titles supported in 3d. enough said


----------



## Alan M

Hey darth did you read the topic. I didn't ask which had more available in 3D consoles or pc . I have a pc as well but it takes a high end pc to play those games well and maybe some people already have a PS3 or XBOX 360 and don't want to invest in a high end gaming pc or they are just a casual gamer. This topic has nothing to do with console vs. pc war and wasn't intended to. There is a lack of 3D media out there. The more that we know is available and post about it the more people that might buy into 3D in there living room, in the end getting more content made available for everyone. Some of the content isn't even labeled that it is S3D on the packaging (avatar the game).


----------



## DarthBeavis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Alan M* /forum/post/18571996
> 
> 
> Hey darth did you read the topic. I didn't ask which had more available in 3D consoles or pc . I have a pc as well but it takes a high end pc to play those games well and maybe some people already have a PS3 or XBOX 360 and don't want to invest in a high end gaming pc or they are just a casual gamer. This topic has nothing to do with console vs. pc war and wasn't intended to. There is a lack of 3D media out there. The more that we know is available and post about it the more people that might buy into 3D in there living room, in the end getting more content made available for everyone. Some of the content isn't even labeled that it is S3D on the packaging (avatar the game).



point is content does not need to be made in 3d with PC . . .entry point is 140 GPU (Nvidia Geforce 9800 GT). Nvidia software renders over 425 titles in 3d on the fly . . .trust me, I am well-versed on this topic


----------



## Augerhandle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Alan M* /forum/post/18571996
> 
> 
> Some of the content isn't even labeled that it is S3D on the packaging (avatar the game).



I just spent hours trying to find this same information online through search engines.


Does anyone know why there's a dearth of information about current S3D games such as these?


Are there more to be discovered?


----------



## RonF

Can Avatar the game be played from the PS3 in checkerboard 3D, according to above, *before* the firmware updates that are coming including 3.3??


----------



## Augerhandle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RonF* /forum/post/18575052
> 
> 
> Can Avatar the game be played from the PS3 in checkerboard 3D, according to above, *before* the firmware updates that are coming including 3.3??




I don't see why not. The XBOX has no such firmware capability and it works the same with the checkerboard signal.


To simplify, the signal is a normal frame as far as the PS3 is concerned. Just that every other pixel is coded by the game for a particular eye. The PS3 wouldn't know what it was showing, other than a full 1080P frame. The TV doesn't either. The TV separates the pixels in the checkerboard to present them to each eye, but only after one manually switches the 3D mode on in the Samsung and Mits _3D-Ready_ TVs_._


One of the main reasons for the firmware upgrade is so the PS3 can decode the new HDMI 1.4(+) 3D formats, and communicate with the new TVs as to what to present to them. It's an automatic system.


We still maintain hope that after the firmware upgrades, the PS3 will also convert the HDMI 1.4 Blu-ray signal to checkerboard. That is, that Sony implements it.


As it can't communicate that with the DLPs, it will have to be a manual selection in the PS3 menu itself, along with the existing selection in the TV menu. Not to worry, because we will have Mitsubishi 3D adapter to fall back on, if Sony fails us.


----------



## Anthony1

I heard somewhere that Disney's racing game, "Split/Second", from the makers of Pure, will have Stereoscopic 3D support, similar to Avatar and Invincible Tiger. But I've done a ton of google searches on this, and haven't found any other sources. I can't really remember where I heard it, I think it was a gaming podcast. Anyways, I guess the game will be out in a week or two, so we'll find out.


----------



## AJSJones




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DarthBeavis* /forum/post/18572855
> 
> 
> point is content does not need to be made in 3d with PC . . .entry point is 140 GPU (Nvidia Geforce 9800 GT). Nvidia software renders over 425 titles in 3d on the fly . . .trust me, I am well-versed on this topic



Perhaps, but not on the topic of this thread


----------



## Sohvaperuna

Since most of the games are 3D, so I would assume that it would not be _that_ big thing to make it "real 3D". (?)


Do you think it would be possible that already existing games would get a patch to make them "real 3D"?


----------



## Alan M

Not a 3D game post here but interesting link anyway.

http://www.tgdaily.com/games-and-ent...-for-3d-gaming 


I'm guessing it is just 1 or more of the games I already mentioned but its good to see interest out of microsoft.


----------



## Richard Paul

 Sony Japan has announced that three 3D games for the PS3 will come out in Japan on June 11. Also Eurogamer has reported that Wipeout HD will support full resolution 3D video (rendered at 720p30 per eye with the video sent using 720p60 Frame Packing) which might make it the first console game to support full resolution 3D video. The other two 3D PS3 games might support full resolution 3D video as well but Eurogamer doesn't specifically state that in the article.


----------



## Anthony1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Richard Paul* /forum/post/18713998
> 
> 
> Eurogamer has reported[/url] that Wipeout HD will support full resolution 3D video (rendered at 720p30 per eye with the video sent using 720p60 Frame Packing) which might make it the first console game to support full resolution 3D video. The other two 3D PS3 games might support full resolution 3D video as well but Eurogamer doesn't specifically state that in the article.



Full Resolution? If Wipeout HD was full resolution , it would be 1080p at 60 frames to each eye. The PS3 is unable to do this as far as I'm aware, due to limitations with it's hdmi chipset, and the hdmi chipset of current 3DTV's.


Wipeout HD's native resolution is 1080p, and it's 60fps. When being converted to 3D it takes a hit in the resolution and frame rate. Dropping from 1080p to 720p, and frames being chopped in half. I'm more worried about the frame rate then the resolution issue.


----------



## Richard Paul




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Anthony1* /forum/post/18714451
> 
> 
> Full Resolution? If Wipeout HD was full resolution , it would be 1080p at 60 frames to each eye.



I was referring to the use of full resolution Frame Packing to transport the 3D video instead of a half resolution 3D method. I believe this will be the first time Frame Packing output has been possible with a game console.


----------



## Augerhandle

Looks like we can add _Tecmo Bowl® Throwback_, downloadable from the Playstation® Store


From The Playstation® Store:



> Quote:
> The legend is back! Tecmo Bowl® Throwback is a remake of the classic Tecmo Super Bowl, with the same rules and fast-paced gameplay as the original, but with the option to play it in brand new high definition 3D graphics.



Could someone please comment on the 3D implementation and options, if you download and play this game?


----------



## almostinsane




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sohvaperuna* /forum/post/18592418
> 
> 
> Since most of the games are 3D, so I would assume that it would not be _that_ big thing to make it "real 3D". (?)
> 
> 
> Do you think it would be possible that already existing games would get a patch to make them "real 3D"?



The Avatar game on the 360 runs at about 25fps when 3D is enabled. I haven't tried it w/o 3D enabled but its aliased to all h*ll. The PC version looks lightyears better. nVidia needs to hurry up with their 3D software for TV's.


----------



## Anthony1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Augerhandle* /forum/post/18719127
> 
> 
> Looks like we can add _Tecmo Bowl® Throwback_, downloadable from the Playstation® Store
> 
> 
> From The Playstation® Store:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could someone please comment on the 3D implementation and options, if you download and play this game?




When they are talking about 3D for Tecmo Bowl, they aren't talking about the kind of 3D you're thinking. For a very long time, video games were simply 2 dimensional. Then, starting around 1993 or 1994, we started to see 3D video games. Not 3D where you use glasses, but 3D in the fact that everything wasn't flat. The original Tecmo Bowl was a 2D game, so when they are talking about High Resolution 3D graphics, they aren't talking about stereoscopic at all.



There almost needs to be a totally new term for 3D in relation to video games, because I could see alot of people being confused by this.


----------



## Milmanias

Can the Ghost Recon Advanced Warfighter games be played in 3d?


These games have splitscreen coop (side by side). When one player dies, the second player can choose to see what the other player is playing on the other side of the screen, (if there are no respawns), so both sides of the screen would show the same image. Can a 3d tv interpret this scenario as 3d, since they accept the side by side format?


To do this, you would need:

Xbox 360 and GRAW, GRAW 2 or PS3 with GRAW 2

2 controllers

(don't know if a 360 without hdmi would work but it might, since the splitscreen coop can be shown on a tv with component cables.


Settings:

coop (any mode)

Extra lives to 0

start the game

shoot the 2nd player

on 2nd player, hit a trigger button so player 1 is shown on left side

push the right stick so the view switches to first person

turn on side by side 3d on tv or glasses


Probably won't work, but it might be worth to give it a try. I'm still saving for my tv (hopefully will have the $ saved by black friday) so I can't try it.


----------



## Augerhandle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Anthony1* /forum/post/18722562
> 
> 
> (snip) ...starting around 1993 or 1994, we started to see 3D video games. Not 3D where you use glasses, but 3D in the fact that everything wasn't flat. The original Tecmo Bowl was a 2D game, so when they are talking about High Resolution 3D graphics, they aren't talking about stereoscopic at all...



Can you substantiate this? The game was just released this week, not in 1994. It is not the old version. I may be wrong, but I didn't read what you are describing in the release below from Playstation. If what you state is correct, why would the 3D be an "option"?



> Quote:
> The legend is back! Tecmo Bowl® Throwback is a remake of the classic Tecmo Super Bowl, with the same rules and fast-paced gameplay as the original, *but with the option to play it in brand new high definition 3D graphics.*



Have you played it?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Anthony1* /forum/post/18722562
> 
> 
> (cont.)...needs to be a totally new term for 3D in relation to video games...(snip)



I agree. That's why in my post, I asked for someone who has played it to confirm the 3D.


----------



## Anthony1

There are millions of games that are 3D. There are hundreds of games that are Stereoscopic 3D. Most of those are on the PC. Currently, there are only two console games that I know of that are in digital stereoscopic 3D, Invincible Tiger and Avatar. Starting around the beginning of e3, Sony will drop a new firmware update that will increase that total by about 4 games. And then more games will follow.


The bottom line is that almost every single game in the last two generations of gaming were 3D, (PS3 and PS2's generations), and in the generation before that (PS1), probably 60 percent of the games were 3D. But again, I'm not talking about Stereoscopic 3D, or S3D. Gaming companies need to start using the term S3D, to avoid confusion.


----------



## Augerhandle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Anthony1* /forum/post/18723454
> 
> 
> There are millions of games that are 3D. There are hundreds of games that are Stereoscopic 3D. Most of those are on the PC. Currently, there are only two console games that I know of that are in digital stereoscopic 3D, Invincible Tiger and Avatar. Starting around the beginning of e3, Sony will drop a new firmware update that will increase that total by about 4 games. And then more games will follow.
> 
> 
> The bottom line is that almost every single game in the last two generations of gaming were 3D, (PS3 and PS2's generations), and in the generation before that (PS1), probably 60 percent of the games were 3D. But again, I'm not talking about Stereoscopic 3D, or S3D. Gaming companies need to start using the term S3D, to avoid confusion.



Again, how do you _know_ that Tecmo Bowl® Throwback (a Brand New game) is NOT stereoscopic 3D?


----------



## Augerhandle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Augerhandle* /forum/post/18723510
> 
> 
> Again, how do you _know_ that Tecmo Bowl® Throwback (a Brand New game) is NOT stereoscopic 3D?




I found the info on my own at IGN.com, where the game is reviewed. I have substantiated your statement for you.

http://xboxlive.ign.com/articles/108/1084622p1.html


----------



## Anthony1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Augerhandle* /forum/post/18723510
> 
> 
> Again, how do you _know_ that Tecmo Bowl® Throwback (a Brand New game) is NOT stereoscopic 3D?



I know because there are currently only 2 stereoscopic games on the Xbox 360, and I've played both of them, and I'm always checking for any new announcements regarding stereoscopic games on consoles. I've never heard anything about Tecmo Bowl Throwback being S3D. I listen to a ton of gaming podcasts, and check up on a ton of gaming websites, as well as 3D specific websites, and have never heard anything about Tecmo Bowl Throwback and S3D.


----------



## Augerhandle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Anthony1* /forum/post/18723598
> 
> 
> I know because there are currently only 2 stereoscopic games on the Xbox 360, and I've played both of them, and I'm always checking for any new announcements regarding stereoscopic games on consoles. I've never heard anything about Tecmo Bowl Throwback being S3D. I listen to a ton of gaming podcasts, and check up on a ton of gaming websites, as well as 3D specific websites, and have never heard anything about Tecmo Bowl Throwback and S3D.




You missed the point. Not hearing about something does not mean it doesn't exist. I never said you were wrong, just that I wanted factual information, not a litany of "because I say so" responses. This is a science forum, after all, not some opinionated blog







.


As I stated in my previous post, I found the facts myself at IGN.com http://xboxlive.ign.com/articles/108/1084622p1.html which proves your point for you.


----------



## jvargason16

I don't think Tecmo Bowl is in stereoscopic 3D. Nowhere have I read that it is. When it says 3D mode it means rendered 3D polygons not stereoscopic 3D. This is something that is going to be really confusing because for a long time videogames have called themselves 3D but were/are obviously not stereoscopic 3D.


----------



## almostinsane




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Anthony1* /forum/post/18723598
> 
> 
> I know because there are currently only 2 stereoscopic games on the Xbox 360, and I've played both of them, and I'm always checking for any new announcements regarding stereoscopic games on consoles. I've never heard anything about Tecmo Bowl Throwback being S3D. I listen to a ton of gaming podcasts, and check up on a ton of gaming websites, as well as 3D specific websites, and have never heard anything about Tecmo Bowl Throwback and S3D.



There's is also 3D Infinity for the 360 which is an Indie game and is in 3D. Looks pretty good for a simple shooter.


----------



## Augerhandle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jvargason16* /forum/post/18723937
> 
> 
> I don't think Tecmo Bowl is in stereoscopic 3D. Nowhere have I read that it is. When it says 3D mode it means rendered 3D polygons not stereoscopic 3D. This is something that is going to be really confusing because for a long time videogames have called themselves 3D but were/are obviously not stereoscopic 3D.




That's what I said in my post above. IGN's review discusses the 3D aspect of the game. In particular, that it is 3D _graphics_, not S3D.


----------



## Anthony1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Augerhandle* /forum/post/18723720
> 
> 
> You missed the point. Not hearing about something does not mean it doesn't exist. I never said you were wrong, just that I wanted factual information, not a litany of "because I say so" responses. This is a science forum, after all, not some opinionated blog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> As I stated in my previous post, I found the facts myself at IGN.com http://xboxlive.ign.com/articles/108/1084622p1.html which proves your point for you.





Well, after posting what I did, I could see how it could come off as a know-it-all type of statement, but I didn't really mean for it it to come out like that. I'm more of a gamer than home-theater guy, and I follow the 3D games on console situation extremely closely. It's certainly possible that there could be a S3D game out there on the consoles that I don't know about, but since I'm scouring the net every day for any tidbit of information about this stuff, and I also listen to gaming podcasts all day long, where they actually discuss 3D gaming on a regular basis, it would just seem like a longshot for me not to have heard about it.


For example, take the indy 3D Infinity game. I've heard somebody else mentioning that as a S3D game, but I was under the impression that it was anaglyph like the retail copy of G-Force and the xbox live game Scrap Metal. If 3D Infinity really supports legit digital stereoscopic 3D, then that is one game that I don't really know about, but being an indy game, they don't get much coverage on all the websites I read and the podcasts I listen to.


Basically, I definitely don't know everything about S3D gaming on console, but I do follow it extremely closely. I'm also a long-time fan of the original Tecmo Bowl, and have heard a number of conversations about Throwback on various podcasts, and S3D support was never mentioned.


----------



## almostinsane

3D Infinity is S3D. It gives you and option for SxS or anaglyph. Looks better than Avatar but its a way simpler game.


----------



## Augerhandle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Anthony1* /forum/post/18726812
> 
> 
> Well, after posting what I did, I could see how it could come off as a know-it-all type of statement, but I didn't really mean for it it to come out like that. I'm more of a gamer than home-theater guy, and I follow the 3D games on console situation extremely closely. It's certainly possible that there could be a S3D game out there on the consoles that I don't know about, but since I'm scouring the net every day for any tidbit of information about this stuff, and I also listen to gaming podcasts all day long, where they actually discuss 3D gaming on a regular basis, it would just seem like a longshot for me not to have heard about it.
> 
> 
> For example, take the indy 3D Infinity game. I've heard somebody else mentioning that as a S3D game, but I was under the impression that it was anaglyph like the retail copy of G-Force and the xbox live game Scrap Metal. If 3D Infinity really supports legit digital stereoscopic 3D, then that is one game that I don't really know about, but being an indy game, they don't get much coverage on all the websites I read and the podcasts I listen to.
> 
> 
> Basically, I definitely don't know everything about S3D gaming on console, but I do follow it extremely closely. I'm also a long-time fan of the original Tecmo Bowl, and have heard a number of conversations about Throwback on various podcasts, and S3D support was never mentioned.



Don't sweat it







It's hard to figure out who knows what on these forums. And I guess I should have done more research myself, before posting.


I think we are all eager to see more content, and frustrated by the lack of real information. I find myself grasping at straws most of the time. It's a shame it takes so much research and so many posts to ferret out if something is really S3D or not.


----------



## Anthony1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *almostinsane* /forum/post/18727155
> 
> 
> 3D Infinity is S3D. It gives you and option for SxS or anaglyph. Looks better than Avatar but its a way simpler game.



Wow, I had no idea. Cool. Too bad I no longer have a 360 with hdmi.


----------



## JRod0802




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Milmanias* /forum/post/18723112
> 
> 
> Can the Ghost Recon Advanced Warfighter games be played in 3d?
> 
> 
> These games have splitscreen coop (side by side). When one player dies, the second player can choose to see what the other player is playing on the other side of the screen, (if there are no respawns), so both sides of the screen would show the same image. Can a 3d tv interpret this scenario as 3d, since they accept the side by side format?
> 
> 
> To do this, you would need:
> 
> Xbox 360 and GRAW, GRAW 2 or PS3 with GRAW 2
> 
> 2 controllers
> 
> (don't know if a 360 without hdmi would work but it might, since the splitscreen coop can be shown on a tv with component cables.
> 
> 
> Settings:
> 
> coop (any mode)
> 
> Extra lives to 0
> 
> start the game
> 
> shoot the 2nd player
> 
> on 2nd player, hit a trigger button so player 1 is shown on left side
> 
> push the right stick so the view switches to first person
> 
> turn on side by side 3d on tv or glasses
> 
> 
> Probably won't work, but it might be worth to give it a try. I'm still saving for my tv (hopefully will have the $ saved by black friday) so I can't try it.



That would only work if the second player could view the game from slightly over to the right. If it's the exact same image delivered to each eye, it might as well be 2D.


I like your thinking though.


----------



## Augerhandle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JRod0802* /forum/post/18745033
> 
> 
> That would only work if the second player could view the game from slightly over to the right. If it's the exact same image delivered to each eye, it might as well be 2D.
> 
> 
> I like your thinking though.




I read that if a game can do split screen, it is ahead of the curve, and already has the capability to do 3D, with some software tweaking.


----------



## Milmanias




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JRod0802* /forum/post/18745033
> 
> 
> That would only work if the second player could view the game from slightly over to the right. If it's the exact same image delivered to each eye, it might as well be 2D.



I think the 2nd player is not displaced and sees the same image. I played the game again this weekend but don't think it will work; the image is not exactly the same. On the left screen it shows the aiming reticule, while on the right it shows "watching player one". I was hoping this would work since these games have some really great maps that I'd love to walk around in 3d.


Hopefully the next GR will be in 3d.


----------



## JRod0802




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *almostinsane* /forum/post/18727155
> 
> 
> 3D Infinity is S3D. It gives you and option for SxS or anaglyph. Looks better than Avatar but its a way simpler game.



Has anyone played 3D Infinity in stereoscopic 3D (using side-by-side) on a 3D TV? I wasn't sure if a 3D TV would accept the signal since the Xbox 360 uses HDMI 1.2.


----------



## almostinsane

yes, I have.


----------



## JRod0802




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *almostinsane* /forum/post/18749421
> 
> 
> yes, I have.



Cool. What TV did you use? How was the game? I played it in 2D (I haven't purchased a 3D TV yet), and based on the camera angle, it seemed like it would benefit a lot from 3D.


----------



## almostinsane

63PNC8000. It looks a lot better than Avatar in 3D but that's more because there is a lot less to render on the screen. Its a fun quick demo type of game.


----------



## JRod0802




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *almostinsane* /forum/post/18751141
> 
> 
> 63PNC8000. It looks a lot better than Avatar in 3D but that's more because there is a lot less to render on the screen. Its a fun quick demo type of game.



Thanks for the response. It's good to know that the Xbox 360 really does support 3D SbS without a firmware update. I was worried that I wouldn't see modern (as outlined in HDMI 1.4 standard) 3D from the Xbox 360.


I'm sure we'll be learning a lot more about 3D console games and release dates at E3 next week.


----------



## DanielJoy

the xbox does not support 3d- the games (avatar) nativity output 3d from the game engine. its up to the game designers.


i have been playing split sceen left for dead and unreal tournament 3 in 3d on a HTPC- Mit. DLP 3d tv- and it works perfectly. For those interested in split screen 3d.


----------



## almostinsane

With the iZ3D driver?


----------



## pjb16

The PS3 is getting stereoscopic games tomorrow:


WipeOut HD

SuperStarDust HD

PAIN

Motorstom: Pacific Rift (demo)



I may get PAIN if the 3D turns out to be real good.


----------



## wiggo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pjb16* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The PS3 is getting stereoscopic games tomorrow:
> 
> 
> WipeOut HD
> 
> SuperStarDust HD
> 
> PAIN
> 
> Motorstom: Pacific Rift (demo)
> 
> 
> I may get PAIN if the 3D turns out to be real good.



In Japan. US release date still not set.


----------



## pjb16




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wiggo* /forum/post/18752783
> 
> 
> In Japan. US release date still not set.













I got the info from a US blog on playstation.com

http://blog.us.playstation.com/2010/..._gaming_060910


----------



## wiggo

My mistake. Sony's original announcement said June 10 in Japan, US date TBA. Very happy to find out it's the same day! I love Pain, and can't wait to buy the 3D update tomorrow!


----------



## cgull

Yes very good news about the US PS3 update...this is a great excuse to get one even though the 3D bluray playback will come at a later date.


----------



## Augerhandle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pjb16* /forum/post/18752748
> 
> 
> The PS3 is getting stereoscopic games tomorrow:
> 
> 
> WipeOut HD
> 
> SuperStarDust HD
> 
> PAIN
> 
> Motorstom: Pacific Rift (demo)
> 
> 
> 
> I may get PAIN if the 3D turns out to be real good.



I just (12:20 a.m.) tried to purchase WipEout HD at the Playstation Store. when I select it, I get a blank screen that says "No content was found"


----------



## DanielJoy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *almostinsane* /forum/post/18752357
> 
> 
> With the iZ3D driver?



no- those drivers do not work well enough on my system: two gtx 480's in sli. nvidia 3d vision for now.


----------



## lxicon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pjb16* /forum/post/18752748
> 
> 
> The PS3 is getting stereoscopic games tomorrow:
> 
> 
> WipeOut HD
> 
> SuperStarDust HD
> 
> PAIN
> 
> Motorstom: Pacific Rift (demo)
> 
> 
> 
> I may get PAIN if the 3D turns out to be real good.



I have all these games (in 2D)


WipeOut HD is a pretty cool fast-paced futuristic racing game, but it gets REALLY hard. You need the reflexes of a 15 year old to navigate at those speeds.


SuperStarDust HD is like Asteroids with power-ups. It's fun, and the "board" is already the sphere of a planet (you can go right around it) so it's probably the best suited for 3D.


PAIN is a fun party game. you launch your guy into targets and walls and stuff from a giant slingshot. it's a physics based game, so you try to break stuff or bounce off things to do the most damage. they have group game modes like bowling or HORSE. you'll get bored of it as a single player game, but you can always break it out if you want to play with friends for a laugh.


Motorstom: Pacific Rift (Demo) should be free, so it's worth a try. I liked the first Motorstom better than Pacific Rift, but it's still a cool arcade/off-road racer.



* i have a samsung "3D ready" DLP (hl-t5689s) and no glasses or transmitter, so i'm not sure if the PS3 outputs a checkerboard signal yet.


----------



## Boofster

Anyone see the games at PSN store yet?


I tried at midnight and also in the morn before work but nothing.


Hoping for tonight....


----------



## Muckrak3r

The games are in the PSN store now. Don't know why though, there was no firmware update yet?


----------



## lxicon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Muckrak3r* /forum/post/18759146
> 
> 
> The games are in the PSN store now. Don't know why though, there was no firmware update yet?



according to the playstation blog post, the firmware update was done back in april, they waited for the sony 3D tvs before making the games use the update.

http://blog.us.playstation.com/2010/...able-tomorrow/


----------



## almostinsane

I'm DL'ing them now.


----------



## DaGamePimp

There's a thread in the Playstation area as well...

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1254858 


Jason


----------



## almostinsane

So when you tried PC games did you use the iZ3D driver?


----------



## DaGamePimp

Yes, and it works pretty damn good with many pc games (in side by side). Much better than the built in 2D to 3D on the sammy's







.


Does require a pretty fast pc, I am running a 3.4 quad, 4GB DDR3, Radeon 4890 OC'd.


Jason


----------



## walford

Does the app actually multithead and is capable of running of 4 CPUs cocurrentlaly and not just on 2 cpus concurently.


----------



## pjb16

I can't even play Wipeout in HD right now, it says I need do download some file from the store, but Wipeout is essentially missing.


----------



## DaGamePimp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walford* /forum/post/18759497
> 
> 
> Does the app actually multithead and is capable of running of 4 CPUs cocurrentlaly and not just on 2 cpus concurently.



I do not know (doubt it uses 4 cores), but even with the pc that I have it slows the games down a few frames/sec (I run games @ 1920x1080p with all settings maxed).


Jason


----------



## DaGamePimp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pjb16* /forum/post/18759622
> 
> 
> I can't even play Wipeout in HD right now, it says I need do download some file from the store, but Wipeout is essentially missing.



I have been having issues with PSN all day, several times it told me it was not available in my region







.


Jason


----------



## advocate2

My PS3 is downloading the WipEout HD Demo right now. We'll see what happens. The downloads are very slow.


I am also going to download the Super Stardust HD Demo. Not bad that they put up 3 Demo's. I'll also try the 3D add on for Pain, which is a fun game.


Now, if I could only find a Mitsbishi 3DA-1 adapter.....life would be perfect. Well, at least a lot better.


----------



## pjb16




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *advocate2* /forum/post/18759812
> 
> 
> My PS3 is downloading the WipEout HD Demo right now. We'll see what happens. The downloads are very slow.
> 
> 
> I am also going to download the Super Stardust HD Demo. Not bad that they put up 3 Demo's. I'll also try the 3D add on for Pain, which is a fun game.
> *
> 
> Now, if I could only find a Mitsbishi 3DA-1 adapter*.....life would be perfect. Well, at least a lot better.



June 18th (supposedly), which means I'll hopefully have it by the 22nd.


----------



## pjb16




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DaGamePimp* /forum/post/18759792
> 
> 
> I have been having issues with PSN all day, several times it told me it was not available in my region
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Jason



I was able to re-download it from my past downloads in the store, it was just weird that Wipeout didn't show up at all in the store when I looked for it.


----------



## almostinsane




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *advocate2* /forum/post/18759812
> 
> 
> My PS3 is downloading the WipEout HD Demo right now. We'll see what happens. The downloads are very slow.



No doubt its slow. Its taking me 3+ hours to DL the 500mb Pain update.


----------



## Scottsomnia

There is an issue downloading wipeout you have to install a second file that shows up in downloads in the store.. But once you do it sure looks good


----------



## DanielJoy

i went over to my buddies house today. He has a ps3 and the plasma panny! nice tv in 3d blue ray!- but i was not impressed by the consul games in 3d. too low resolution and poor looking graphics.


i cant wait to bring my HTPC over to his house to check out the plasma and HTPC. Just waiting on 3dplay software.


----------



## Anthony1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DanielJoy* /forum/post/18760731
> 
> 
> i was not impressed by the consul games in 3d. too low resolution and poor looking graphics.



Did you play Super Stardust HD in 3D? It's a beautiful game (at least it's 2D version is). I know they have to bump it down to 720p from 1080p, but it should still look pretty damn good. Wipeout I heard suffers a bit more.


----------



## Boofster

I thought all 4 games were great. Sat at the MotorStorm replay for like 10 minutes







Stardust was insane with all the particles coming at you. I just fail to see how you would not be impressed. This is their first try and it's pretty much flawless execution. It will only get better from here.


Yes Pain was ridiculous downloading 600+ megs took forever, even on an otherwise crazy fast net connection.


If any d/l stops, just try again and it will eventually work.


----------



## delt31

glad I found this post. Very helpful.


I actually d/l three of the four (Wipeout, SSHD and Motorstorm) and my impressions are different than others. I have a samsung c8000 3d HDTV tv 55 inch:


Motorstorm - by FAR the best looking in 3d. mud flies everywhere, depth is amazing. Yes it def does not look as good as 1080p. It's barely even 720 but man it def feels the best


Wipeout - really good too but not as in your face as motorstorm. highly recommended and looks the best out of the three (from a graphics perspective - def 720).


SSHD - balance of 3d and good graphics. Def is 720, particles do at times pop out and def makes the game a lot better - close runner up to #2.


----------



## idamon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *delt31* /forum/post/18764492
> 
> 
> glad I found this post. Very helpful.
> 
> 
> I actually d/l three of the four (Wipeout, SSHD and Motorstorm) and my impressions are different than others. I have a samsung c8000 3d HDTV tv 55 inch.....



None of the new games output checkerboard or DLP link do they? I cannot get them to work with my c9.


----------



## DanielJoy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Anthony1* /forum/post/18762557
> 
> 
> Did you play Super Stardust HD in 3D? It's a beautiful game (at least it's 2D version is). I know they have to bump it down to 720p from 1080p, but it should still look pretty damn good. Wipeout I heard suffers a bit more.



yes played both those games. i think im just really spoiled by pc 3d. im glad you consul guys get 3d but coming from htpc consuls lack luster.


----------



## advocate2

_None of the new games output checkerboard or DLP link do they? I cannot get them to work with my c9._


I downloaded all of them to play on my Mits 73735. None of them output checkerboard. With any luck the Mits adapters needed will be available next Friday.


DLP link is the output of your tv to the glasses. I use the Xpand 102's and they work great with my Mits.


----------



## pjb16




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *advocate2* /forum/post/18765895
> 
> _None of the new games output checkerboard or DLP link do they? I cannot get them to work with my c9._
> 
> 
> I downloaded all of them to play on my Mits 73735. None of them output checkerboard. With any luck the Mits adapters needed will be available next Friday.
> 
> 
> DLP link is the output of your tv to the glasses. I use the Xpand 102's and they work great with my Mits.



Only Avatar and Invincible Tiger work on the Mits right now, as both offer checkerboard output. I got Avatar for like $26 used from Gamestop if you wanted to play a game on your Mits. It's pretty sweet graphically IMO.


----------



## almostinsane




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DanielJoy* /forum/post/18765286
> 
> 
> yes played both those games. i think im just really spoiled by pc 3d. im glad you consul guys get 3d but coming from htpc consuls lack luster.



No doubt 3D on the PC looks 10x's better. I played Avatar on the PC with 3D vision and it looked great except for the fact that the LCD I used had a lot of crosstalk. Avatar on the 360 in 3D looks like crap and runs at 25fps.


SSHD looks great.


----------



## JRod0802

Looks like the Playstation Move title "The Flight: Lights Out" will support 3D at launch.

http://www.engadget.com/2010/06/09/u...ting-tomorrow/


----------



## BobbyBluRay

That's cool. The demos looked great of motorstorm and pain was a pleasant surprise since I already bought that game. What a fun game it is too.

I think the games only drawback in 3D is they are darker and not quite as colorful.

The added depth is cool though.


----------



## Abilor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Boofster* /forum/post/18764048
> 
> 
> I thought all 4 games were great. Sat at the MotorStorm replay for like 10 minutes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stardust was insane with all the particles coming at you. I just fail to see how you would not be impressed. This is their first try and it's pretty much flawless execution. It will only get better from here.



Agreed. Whenever family wanted to see the VT20 in action, Super Stardust was the real crowd pleaser. In my view, this is the best console implementation so far. ZERO ghosting, great depth of field, hi-res, beautiful, with lots of "WOW!!" in 3D. Wipeout is a close second, while motorstorm makes the whole 3D thing look more like a half-baked PS2 experiment.


Avatar is fun, but gives my a headache after an hour. Side by Side content generally leaves me annoyed; ghosting, fatigue. No wonder some 3D gets such a bad rap.


Can't wait for GT5!!!


----------



## padlock

Yesterday, after finishing a race in Wipeout 3D, I entered photo mode and amused myself just rotating the camera around the various ships in 3D. I was able to get some incredible image pop that way.


----------



## JRod0802

So, the Microsoft E3 Press Conference just aired today, AND....


No mention of 3D on Xbox 360 at all during the conference. Looks like they're just leaving it up to publishers to decide if they want to include SbS or T&B. I'm guessing this means no update for "Frame Packing" video games from Xbox 360.


Here's a story regarding the lack of mention of 3D at the press conference:

http://xbox360.ign.com/articles/109/1097427p1.html 


Hopefully we'll see more regarding 3D gaming tomorrow during Sony's E3 Press Conference.


----------



## almostinsane

Well you know Nintendo will be talking 3D, it just wont have anything to do with TV's.


----------



## Abilor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *padlock* /forum/post/18773504
> 
> 
> Yesterday, after finishing a race in Wipeout 3D, I entered photo mode and amused myself just rotating the camera around the various ships in 3D. I was able to get some incredible image pop that way.



Gotta try that! I did a similar thing with Avatar on my PS3. You can make plants pop out at or you, or give your character a big gun and face out of the screen. I found myself dragging my hand through where the gun is "supposed" to be several times. Great to finally have control over the experience.


----------



## KUJayhawk20659

Downloading MLB the Show 3d demo now!!


----------



## BobbyBluRay




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KUJayhawk20659* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Downloading MLB the Show 3d demo now!!



Ooh gotta check that out!


----------



## pjb16




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KUJayhawk20659* /forum/post/18782461
> 
> 
> Downloading MLB the Show 3d demo now!!



What!?!


----------



## KUJayhawk20659




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pjb16* /forum/post/18782581
> 
> 
> What!?!


----------



## jbug

I saw MLB The Show on a demo loop earlier this year. That and the game with the planets were tops. I'm talking about real eye openers. My PS3 Slim was delivered by UPS a short while ago but I'm at work. My wife works close to home and stopped by to bring the box in the house (UPS knows to put our stuff over the fence by the back door). Can't wait to get home and download those games.


----------



## Anthony1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KUJayhawk20659* /forum/post/18782461
> 
> 
> Downloading MLB the Show 3d demo now!!



There is a 3D demo of this now?


----------



## DaGamePimp

Yep, it's almost 3 gig







.


Jason


----------



## browerjs

So I never use my PS3 (I use a standalone BD player and a 360 for gaming), it's just sitting in my equipment closet, but I'm going to pull it out this weekend to try out some of the 3D games.


I believe there are 4 games and the MLB demo? Are all of these games downloadable? What game is the best to get (take in account gameplay and 3d effects)?


----------



## georgeorwell

I'm a PC gamer with the nVidia set up....so I love 3d gaming. I also have a 360 and a PS3 (connected to a Samsung 3D set). I played the Motorstorm and Wipeout demos last night and thought they both looked good....much better than I was expecting. Bring on the content.......


----------



## jbug




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *georgeorwell* /forum/post/18793867
> 
> 
> I'm a PC gamer with the nVidia set up....so I love 3d gaming. I also have a 360 and a PS3 (connected to a Samsung 3D set). I played the Motorstorm and Wipeout demos last night and thought they both looked good....much better than I was expecting. Bring on the content.......



I downloaded the 3D demos for MLB 2010, Super Stardust and Pain. Super Stardust is a blast and the 3D is a huge part of the game experience. I haven't tried Pain yet as it took a long time to set up (I went to bed while it was setting up). I was already sold on 3D movies and now I'm sold on 3D gaming. I'm ready for more of both.


----------



## Abilor

Can't wait to get the MLB demo. Sure would like to see an actual MLB game too. I'm a fan of good pitching more than good hitting (though who doesn't like a beast home run), and 3D could radically change your perception of late breaking movement on curveballs and sinkers. Would love to see a special behind the plate 3D mode.


----------



## Anthony1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *browerjs* /forum/post/18793704
> 
> 
> So I never use my PS3 (I use a standalone BD player and a 360 for gaming), it's just sitting in my equipment closet, but I'm going to pull it out this weekend to try out some of the 3D games.
> 
> 
> I believe there are 4 games and the MLB demo? Are all of these games downloadable? What game is the best to get (take in account gameplay and 3d effects)?



If you go to the Playstation Store, and then click on demos, then click on 3D demos, I think there are actually 4 different demos you can try. Motorstorm Pacific Rift, Super Stardust HD, Wipeout HD and MLB 10' The Show. So, you can try 4 of the 5 3D games.


3 of the 5 games work in 3D for their "full" versions. Wipeout HD, Super Stardust and Pain. 2 of the 5 games work in 3D for the demo versions of the game only (Motorstorm: Pacific Rift and MLB '10: The Show). I'm still wondering why I can play the full version of Motorstorm or MLB in 3D. The demo is cool and all, but both of those games are available now, so why can't I just play the full game in 3D?


----------



## sackchamp56

I downloaded Wipeout and Super Stardust.


Wipeout had very cool 3d effects, but the ghosting was rather severe on my Samsung Plasma. I gave up on it.


Super Stardust on the other hand works flawlessly on my tv. My friend and I played it in 3d for about 2 hours. We became so used to the 3d affects in that game that we were sorely dissapointed when we started playing UFC '10 in 2d. We both commented on how flat and lame the non 3d game looked.


BTW i installed the new firmware on my TV today, but havent had a chance to try out Wipeout again since doing so. I'll try both games again on the new firmware and see if there is any improvement/degredation in performance for either game.


----------



## jbug

I'm hooked on Super Star Dust. It plays just as cool as it looks in 3D. No way 3D is a fad as some keep saying. The games are much better in 3D.


----------



## cgull




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jbug* /forum/post/18815182
> 
> 
> I'm hooked on Super Star Dust. It plays just as cool as it looks in 3D. No way 3D is a fad as some keep saying. The games are much better in 3D.



I completely agree...I just played Super Star Dust for the first time on my Panny and it was incredible. Didn't see the MLB demo but will look for that tonight.


I'm more sold on the 3D for gaming than I am for movies at this point.


----------



## Anthony1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jbug* /forum/post/18815182
> 
> 
> I'm hooked on Super Star Dust. It plays just as cool as it looks in 3D. No way 3D is a fad as some keep saying. The games are much better in 3D.



You know an amazing thing about Super Stardust HD, is that I've been playing that game for years now, and it's always been one of my favorites for the PS3. My highest score has been just under 6 million (which I know is lame), but after playing it in 3D, I got my best score ever. I was barely under 10 million. It was a new high score for me, and I have the highest score among people on my friends list. Of course, not too many people on my friends list plays Super Stardust.


But yeah, the 3D effect was more than just eye candy. It helped me play the game better.


----------



## delt31

anyone disappointed with the mlb demo? i was hoping for more....the graphics seem to be too downgraded for the 3d impact (unlike MS where the gfxs are def worse but the 3d is worth it).


----------



## Anthony1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *delt31* /forum/post/18820229
> 
> 
> anyone disappointed with the mlb demo? i was hoping for more....the graphics seem to be too downgraded for the 3d impact (unlike MS where the gfxs are def worse but the 3d is worth it).



It's funny, because MLB 10 was the first game that I tried in 3D on the PS3, and I was blown away by it..... at first. Little did I know, that the 3D on the PS3 could be much more impressive. Then I played Wipeout HD, and was much more impressed. Then I played Super Stardust HD and was even more impressed. Then I played Motorstorm, and my mind was blown by the fact that I could practically see a country mile "into" the TV screen while playing that game.


Yes, yes, I know the resolution is sub 720p on Motorstorm, but I still think it's the single most impressive 3D game on the PS3, simply because of the distance that you can see "into" the screen. You can literally see WAY down the track. It's hard to explain without playing it yourself.



As for MLB 10, yeah, the 3D effect is a bit more subtle in this game, and it isn't exactly jaw dropping. There is this one camera view however, that they show on replays that is pretty jaw dropping. It's when they show a side view of your batter fouling a pitch back into the stands. Looks absolutely amazing, and the baseball appears to be floating in space as it flies towards the stands. Unfortunately, that viewpoint is only available during replays.


MLB 10 doesn't suck in 3D, but it's certainly the least impressive of the ones I tried, imo.


----------



## delt31




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Anthony1* /forum/post/18820618
> 
> 
> It's funny, because MLB 10 was the first game that I tried in 3D on the PS3, and I was blown away by it..... at first. Little did I know, that the 3D on the PS3 could be much more impressive. Then I played Wipeout HD, and was much more impressed. Then I played Super Stardust HD and was even more impressed. Then I played Motorstorm, and my mind was blown by the fact that I could practically see a country mile "into" the TV screen while playing that game.
> 
> 
> Yes, yes, I know the resolution is sub 720p on Motorstorm, but I still think it's the single most impressive 3D game on the PS3, simply because of the distance that you can see "into" the screen. You can literally see WAY down the track. It's hard to explain without playing it yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> As for MLB 10, yeah, the 3D effect is a bit more subtle in this game, and it isn't exactly jaw dropping. There is this one camera view however, that they show on replays that is pretty jaw dropping. It's when they show a side view of your batter fouling a pitch back into the stands. Looks absolutely amazing, and the baseball appears to be floating in space as it flies towards the stands. Unfortunately, that viewpoint is only available during replays.
> 
> 
> MLB 10 doesn't suck in 3D, but it's certainly the least impressive of the ones I tried, imo.



Couldn't agree with you more - MS is by far the most impressive and simply will sell 3d on its own. It transforms the way you play racing games. The 3d impact is over the top where you feel like the dirt is hitting you in the face. If they ever had that running for 1080p - which I'm sure will happen, good lord!


----------



## Alan M

I can't remember what sites i saw these on but it looks like a few upcoming games have 3d


Ghost recon future soldier - will be available on 360 and ps3

Tron evolution - looks like at this point 3d on ps3

mortal kombat - as well on ps3

de blob - on 360 not sure about ps3

crysis 2 - on 360 and ps3


Just thought I would add the few I remembered.


here is a link to some I mentioned as well as a few more

http://www.videogamer.com/features/a...2010-1150.html 


Hope I helped here


----------



## Abilor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Alan M* /forum/post/18900124
> 
> 
> I can't remember what sites i saw these on but it looks like a few upcoming games have 3d
> 
> 
> Ghost recon future soldier - will be available on 360 and ps3
> 
> Tron evolution - looks like at this point 3d on ps3
> 
> mortal kombat - as well on ps3
> 
> de blob - on 360 not sure about ps3
> 
> crysis 2 - on 360 and ps3
> 
> 
> Hope I helped here



Killzone 3 - PS3

Gran Turismo 5 - PS3


----------



## Quatre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Augerhandle* /forum/post/18575134
> 
> 
> I don't see why not. The XBOX has no such firmware capability and it works the same with the checkerboard signal.
> 
> 
> To simplify, the signal is a normal frame as far as the PS3 is concerned. Just that every other pixel is coded by the game for a particular eye. The PS3 wouldn't know what it was showing, other than a full 1080P frame. The TV doesn't either. The TV separates the pixels in the checkerboard to present them to each eye, but only after one manually switches the 3D mode on in the Samsung and Mits _3D-Ready_ TVs_._
> 
> 
> One of the main reasons for the firmware upgrade is so the PS3 can decode the new HDMI 1.4(+) 3D formats, and communicate with the new TVs as to what to present to them. It's an automatic system.
> 
> 
> We still maintain hope that after the firmware upgrades, the PS3 will also convert the HDMI 1.4 Blu-ray signal to checkerboard. That is, that Sony implements it.
> 
> 
> As it can't communicate that with the DLPs, it will have to be a manual selection in the PS3 menu itself, along with the existing selection in the TV menu. Not to worry, because we will have Mitsubishi 3D adapter to fall back on, if Sony fails us.



I have a 3d ready Samsung LED DLP and have played the Avatar game in 3d months ago with Samsung SSG1000 3d active shutter glasses.


no update to the 360 or anything. its built into the content (software). this is why i dont understand why we need 3d bluray players. it seems like marketing ploy. they could put the 3d option on the bluray disc to turn it on or off just like the games do. the player shouldn't matter. just need 3d content and 3d display and glasses.


----------



## almostinsane

The decoder chip in existing BD players can't decode the MVC codec. It requires new silicon.


----------



## Quatre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *almostinsane* /forum/post/18903914
> 
> 
> The decoder chip in existing BD players can't decode the MVC codec. It requires new silicon.



hm well the games didn't require anything new and Samsung plays their 3d demos off of a usb stick so i'm sure a rip of a 3d bluray would work palyed off a pc or media tank on a 3d tv.


----------



## DueN

Sony has successfully pulled me into their PS3 world. I've been an X360 gamer for years. Only bought the PS3 recently because of its promised 3D capability. I've tried out the Wipeout, Super StarDust, and MotorStorm Pacific Rift demos. All of them look terrific. I ended up buying the full version of Super StartDust and can't wait to get MotorStorm PR when the full version is 3D. Oh yeah, if Motorstorm Apocalypse is anything like Pacific Rift, I'll get my hands on that, too.


I've played Avatar in 3D on the X360. It's just as amazing looking.


In my experience, racing games benefit the most with 3D.


----------



## almostinsane




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Quatre* /forum/post/18913119
> 
> 
> hm well the games didn't require anything new and Samsung plays their 3d demos off of a usb stick so i'm sure a rip of a 3d bluray would work palyed off a pc or media tank on a 3d tv.



Those 3D demos are 720P SxS.


----------



## StealthscrapE

Quick question about the games. I don't see how you actually play the games in 3D. Motorstorm is the only one I saw the "play in 3D" option, but it wouldn't let me select it. I (obviously) was able to use my samsung c7000's 2D->3D conversion, but I'm thinking that is not what they meant by "3D games" since I can do that with any of my games (which by the way, some look incredible that way; ie. god of war, just cause 2, fifa10, etc.)


Anyone have any input on what I'm doing wrong and why I can't seem to figure this out?


----------



## almostinsane

Go through the video setup on your PS3 and make sure it says 3D TV detected.


----------



## StealthscrapE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *almostinsane* /forum/post/18915546
> 
> 
> Go through the video setup on your PS3 and make sure it says 3D TV detected.



Are you talking about the Video output settings under "Settings->Display Settings"?


I looked everywhere I could think of and didn't see it, so just want to make sure I'm not just missing it. (btw, I do have the most current firmware).


Thanks.


----------



## almostinsane

Its somewhere in there. It will say 3D TV detected and enable the 3D mode.


----------



## StealthscrapE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *almostinsane* /forum/post/18918784
> 
> 
> Its somewhere in there. It will say 3D TV detected and enable the 3D mode.



Thanks. I'll take another look through. If someone gets a chance and doesn't mind doing a quick breakdown of where it should be it would be much appreciated.


----------



## mhetman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *StealthscrapE* /forum/post/18919293
> 
> 
> Thanks. I'll take another look through. If someone gets a chance and doesn't mind doing a quick breakdown of where it should be it would be much appreciated.



It should be listed as one of the modes under HDMI. If it isn't listed, it means the system does not see your TV as a 3D capable TV.


----------



## spadge007

you have to auto 3d enabled on the tv settings


----------



## StealthscrapE

Thanks for the responses guys. Turns out my receiver won't support the 3D signal running through it. I thought it did at first, but turns out it didn't. Now I just have to figure out how I need to run everything to get optimal picture and sound...


----------



## steelers1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Anthony1* /forum/post/18795320
> 
> 
> If you go to the Playstation Store, and then click on demos, then click on 3D demos, I think there are actually 4 different demos you can try. Motorstorm Pacific Rift, Super Stardust HD, Wipeout HD and MLB 10' The Show. So, you can try 4 of the 5 3D games.
> 
> 
> 3 of the 5 games work in 3D for their "full" versions. Wipeout HD, Super Stardust and Pain. 2 of the 5 games work in 3D for the demo versions of the game only (Motorstorm: Pacific Rift and MLB '10: The Show). I'm still wondering why I can play the full version of Motorstorm or MLB in 3D. The demo is cool and all, but both of those games are available now, so why can't I just play the full game in 3D?



anthony question for you. iam not much in to gaming but you mention that both of these games are available now? i have a ps3 updated and waiting for the up date for 3d movies. i dont fallow games much but i think i might try out a game in 3d. so these games you mention are true 3d your what explain please thanks have a nice day.


----------



## Lush78

all 5 games that he mentioned are stereoscopic 3D... i've played them all and enjoy motorstorm the most...


----------



## Vampyro




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Alan M* /forum/post/18900124
> 
> 
> I can't remember what sites i saw these on but it looks like a few upcoming games have 3d
> 
> 
> Ghost recon future soldier - will be available on 360 and ps3
> 
> Tron evolution - looks like at this point 3d on ps3
> 
> mortal kombat - as well on ps3
> 
> de blob - on 360 not sure about ps3
> 
> crysis 2 - on 360 and ps3
> 
> 
> Just thought I would add the few I remembered.
> 
> 
> here is a link to some I mentioned as well as a few more
> 
> http://www.videogamer.com/features/a...2010-1150.html
> 
> 
> Hope I helped here



By reading the link I think Crysis 2 will be the only 360 3d game from the list


----------



## Augerhandle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *StealthscrapE* /forum/post/18919293
> 
> 
> Thanks. I'll take another look through. If someone gets a chance and doesn't mind doing a quick breakdown of where it should be it would be much appreciated.



I read somewhere here on the forums of at least one person who was able to fool the PS3.


Connect directly to the TV from the PS3 and run the PS3 setup, then change connections (PS3=>AVR=>3DTV) and the PS3 may still be able to output 3D through the AVR.


To setup 3D on the PS3: _Settings_> _Display Settings_> _Video Output Settings_> _HDMI_> _Automatic_


----------



## Quatre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Vampyro* /forum/post/18924826
> 
> 
> By reading the link I think Crysis 2 will be the only 360 3d game from the list



that will be messed up if the only multi console game that will be 3d on the 360 is crysis 2. Ghost Recon should definately be also.


360 had Avatar in 3d with no special update or anything and even had the option for dlp tvs so obviously its not problem to make the with a 3d option and even option for diff formats/tvs (including checkerboard for dlp tv).


exclusives to ps3 i could understand obviously not being on 360 but 360 will have exclusives also and can easily display the 3d. its just up to the company that makes the game which I see no reason why they would make the ps3 version 3d and not the 360. that would just cause them to lose money


----------



## TonyDP

I picked up Avatar for the 360 and the only way I was able to get 3D to work with my Samsung PN63C8000 was to select "side by side" in the game and thru the TV's 3D menu. It works but some graphics like Achievement notifications are messed up and the horizontal resolution seems to be severely reduced. Is there some other 3D mode in this game that can be enabled with the newer 3D sets? Thanks in advance.


----------



## walford

Side-by-side is a 1/2 resolution format you get full vertical resolution but 1/2 the horizontal resolution. You would have to us Top-and-Bottom to get full horizontal resolution but then you get 1/2 the vertical resolution.


----------



## Augerhandle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyDP* /forum/post/18926034
> 
> 
> I picked up Avatar for the 360 and the only way I was able to get 3D to work with my Samsung PN63C8000 was to select "side by side" in the game and thru the TV's 3D menu. It works but some graphics like Achievement notifications are messed up and the horizontal resolution seems to be severely reduced. Is there some other 3D mode in this game that can be enabled with the newer 3D sets? Thanks in advance.



That's weird. It looks pretty good in checkerboard format on my Mits TV.


----------



## JRod0802

So, more news regarding 3D on the PS3... Sony is restricting stereoscopic 3D to 720p .


Fine by me, considering the only other alternative utilizing Frame Packing is 1080p24, which would be far too low a frame rate to play video games at.


----------



## theblackkeys




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JRod0802* /forum/post/18929346
> 
> 
> So, more news regarding 3D on the PS3... Sony is restricting stereoscopic 3D to 720p .
> 
> 
> Fine by me, considering the only other alternative utilizing Frame Packing is 1080p24, which would be far too low a frame rate to play video games at.



Aren't most PS3 games 720p anyway? Uncharted 2 looks phenomenal in 2D and only runs 720p.


----------



## almostinsane

No TV accepts a 120hz input so its not them that are setting the restriction.


----------



## TonyDP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *theblackkeys* /forum/post/18929726
> 
> 
> Aren't most PS3 games 720p anyway? Uncharted 2 looks phenomenal in 2D and only runs 720p.



That's correct; the absence of a built-in scaler for games means that most games do natively run at 1280x720 unless higher resolutions are specifically coded by the developers (Dead Space for example can be set to run at 1080p).


I've played the Motorstorm: Pacific Rift demo as well as the full Wipeout HD and Super Stardust HD games in 3D and they all look fine and run fine at 720p. Motorstorm looks a little rough around the edges if you pause the game but when its moving things go by so fast you never even notice the drop in resolution.


I can live with 3D games at 720p for the rest of this generation; just get more games out there or patch some existing games to take advantage of 3D if its technically feasible.


----------



## wiggo

Gran Turismo 5 for PS3, November 2. (Just wanted a post that fit the thread title.)


----------



## StealthscrapE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Augerhandle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I read somewhere here on the forums of at least one person who was able to fool the PS3.
> 
> 
> Connect directly to the TV from the PS3 and run the PS3 setup, then change connections (PS3=>AVR=>3DTV) and the PS3 may still be able to output 3D through the AVR.
> 
> 
> To setup 3D on the PS3: Settings> Display Settings> Video Output Settings> HDMI> Automatic



I had meant to do this and didn't get a chance and this post reminded me to check. I was actually able to get this to work with no issues yet and nothing negative that is noticeable. So anyone else with similar issues, give this a shot. Sorry for somewhat jacking this thread and thanks for the help.


----------



## HermantoWang




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *theblackkeys* /forum/post/18929726
> 
> 
> Aren't most PS3 games 720p anyway? Uncharted 2 looks phenomenal in 2D and only runs 720p.



i'm aggree with you mate.


----------



## bontrager

The greatest 3D game for 2010 will be CRYSIS 2!


Available for PC, PS3 & 360.


----------



## chriss2d




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bontrager* /forum/post/18941010
> 
> 
> The greatest 3D game for 2010 will be CRYSIS 2!
> 
> 
> Available for PC, PS3 & 360.



I'm SO looking forward to trying that one.


----------



## turls

It would be nice if this "official" thread had a summary post near the top now that it is numerous pages long. . .yeah I guess I am "that guy" that doesn't want to read every post in the thread, sorry my focus is on PC gaming for 3D but I want to keep up once in a while with the consoles too since I have both a 360 and PS3.


----------



## icerat4

Grand tursimo 5 in 3d ...


----------



## steelers1

i have a question i`ve been reading these posts and still having a problem understanding about avatar the game. is it 3d,is it the disc version, do you down load it. what do i do. i dont play games. i have a ps3. could you give me more information on this. if you can buy it at the store could you show me a picture what it lookes like. so i wont screw up thanks.


----------



## TonyDP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *steelers1* /forum/post/18973032
> 
> 
> i have a question i`ve been reading these posts and still having a problem understanding about avatar the game. is it 3d,is it the disc version, do you down load it. what do i do. i dont play games. i have a ps3. could you give me more information on this. if you can buy it at the store could you show me a picture what it lookes like. so i wont screw up thanks.



It's a console game that was released late last year for most platforms including the PS3. The game runs in native stereoscopic 3D and supports a number of 3D formats. You select the format that is compatible with your particular 3D TV from the game's options menu.


Here's a pic of the PS3 version; you should still be able to find it relatively easily at most electronics outlets or online stores.


----------



## steelers1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyDP* /forum/post/18973149
> 
> 
> It's a console game that was released late last year for most platforms including the PS3. The game runs in native stereoscopic 3D and supports a number of 3D formats. You select the format that is compatible with your particular 3D TV from the game's options menu.
> 
> 
> Here's a pic of the PS3 version; you should still be able to find it relatively easily at most electronics outlets or online stores.



thanks that is what iam looking for. i figure i will try out gaming. have a nice day.


----------



## icerat4

Ive called a bunch of places and they all say No this avatar will not play on my 3d tv..Its not in 3d as of yet....I have a sony hx800.So your info seems to be incorrect ..Unless someone can clear this up here. Anyone else on this game...


----------



## peter0328




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *icerat4* /forum/post/18973356
> 
> 
> Ive called a bunch of places and they all say No this avatar will not play on my 3d tv..Its not in 3d as of yet....I have a sony hx800.So your info seems to be incorrect ..Unless someone can clear this up here. Anyone else on this game...



It works in 3D. Don't listen to the sales associates, they are probably just confused and think you are talking about the movie or something.


----------



## KUJayhawk20659




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peter0328* /forum/post/18973430
> 
> 
> It works in 3D. Don't listen to the sales associates, they are probably just confused and think you are talking about the movie or something.



How do these people get jobs? Yes its 3D, google search is your friend..


James Cameron's Avatar: The Game is a 2009 third-person action video game prequel to James Cameron's film of the same name. The game was developed by Ubisoft Montreal and released on the PlayStation 3, Xbox 360, PC, Wii and Nintendo DS on December 1, 2009, with a PSP version released later on December 8, 2009.[5][6] It was announced by Ubisoft that it would be using the same technology as the film to be displayed in stereoscopic 3D.[7] In a Nintendo Power interview, it was stated that the Wii version will use Ubisoft's Jade engine.


----------



## steelers1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KUJayhawk20659* /forum/post/18973676
> 
> 
> How do these people get jobs? Yes its 3D, google search is your friend..
> 
> 
> James Cameron's Avatar: The Game is a 2009 third-person action video game prequel to James Cameron's film of the same name. The game was developed by Ubisoft Montreal and released on the PlayStation 3, Xbox 360, PC, Wii and Nintendo DS on December 1, 2009, with a PSP version released later on December 8, 2009.[5][6] It was announced by Ubisoft that it would be using the same technology as the film to be displayed in stereoscopic 3D.[7] In a Nintendo Power interview, it was stated that the Wii version will use Ubisoft's Jade engine.



so the picture that tonydp put on here in post#137 is that the right one. i just want to no before i go out and buy it. thanks


----------



## audiopho

Can I game in 3d with either x360 or PS3, providing I have a Mits DLP & its starter kit?

If yes, how does the connection work?

a) PS3 or x360 ----> TV

or

b) PS3 or x360 ----> Adapter ---> TV

or

c) No way


----------



## Quatre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiopho* /forum/post/18978745
> 
> 
> Can I game in 3d with either x360 or PS3, providing I have a Mits DLP & its starter kit?
> 
> If yes, how does the connection work?
> 
> a) PS3 or x360 ----> TV
> 
> or
> 
> b) PS3 or x360 ----> Adapter ---> TV
> 
> or
> 
> c) No way



there are only 2 3d games for 360 and th ey both have options to output to dlp tvs so you wotn need the adapter.


but yes for the ps3 3d game demos you will need the adapter and yes it shoudl work for all content including directv or any 3d bluray player (though the panny 3d bluray player has the option to output checkerboard for dlp)


you can look up on other threads about the starter kit and adapter how to connect but I think it goes source/player to converter to tv or a/v receiver then tv.


much discussion about it on the starter kit thread.


----------



## TonyDP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *steelers1* /forum/post/18973315
> 
> 
> thanks that is what iam looking for. i figure i will try out gaming. have a nice day.



My pleasure (and yes, the pic I posted is of the actual game packaging). Since you have a PS3, make sure to also download the Motorstorm: Pacific Rift 3D demo from the Playstation store. Its free and is also a nice 3D showcase. Even if you don't play games, the controls are easy to master.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *icerat4* /forum/post/18973356
> 
> 
> Ive called a bunch of places and they all say No this avatar will not play on my 3d tv..Its not in 3d as of yet....I have a sony hx800.So your info seems to be incorrect ..Unless someone can clear this up here. Anyone else on this game...



I own the game and it definitely supports 3D using a number of modes (side by side, checkerboard, top and bottom, etc.) As long as your TV supports one of these modes you'll be fine.


The game exhibits some pretty bad crosstalk in cinemas featuring closeups of characters and the gameplay is pretty generic, but in terms of 3D it has really nice depth and lots of 'pop' to it.


----------



## steelers1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyDP* /forum/post/18980550
> 
> 
> My pleasure (and yes, the pic I posted is of the actual game packaging). Since you have a PS3, make sure to also download the Motorstorm: Pacific Rift 3D demo from the Playstation store. Its free and is also a nice 3D showcase. Even if you don't play games, the controls are easy to master.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I own the game and it definitely supports 3D using a number of modes (side by side, checkerboard, top and bottom, etc.) As long as your TV supports one of these modes you'll be fine.
> 
> 
> The game exhibits some pretty bad crosstalk in cinemas featuring closeups of characters and the gameplay is pretty generic, but in terms of 3D it has really nice depth and lots of 'pop' to it.



thanks again i went down and got it works great. have a nice day


----------



## thebat68




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyDP* /forum/post/18980550
> 
> 
> My pleasure (and yes, the pic I posted is of the actual game packaging). Since you have a PS3, make sure to also download the Motorstorm: Pacific Rift 3D demo from the Playstation store. Its free and is also a nice 3D showcase. Even if you don't play games, the controls are easy to master.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I own the game and it definitely supports 3D using a number of modes (side by side, checkerboard, top and bottom, etc.) As long as your TV supports one of these modes you'll be fine.
> 
> 
> The game exhibits some pretty bad crosstalk in cinemas featuring closeups of characters and the gameplay is pretty generic, but in terms of 3D it has really nice depth and lots of 'pop' to it.




It doesn't do checkerboard 3D.


----------



## chriss2d

Picked up Avatar myself today. I'm pleasantly surprised by how well it works. I get some gnarly ghosting at times..especially during cutscenes, but the 3d depth and pop is impressive. My favorite so far are those little floating umbrella things. They have that awesome "reach out and touch them" effect we all love. Every time I see some of them floating around I'll take a minute to walk around in them. If nothing else, it gives me a great idea of what's possible with 3d gaming and I'm liking what I'm seeing. More please!


----------



## steelers1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebat68* /forum/post/18982439
> 
> 
> It doesn't do checkerboard 3D.



mine has it in the option menue.


----------



## thebat68




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *steelers1* /forum/post/18983677
> 
> 
> mine has it in the option menue.



You are talking about Avatar, sorry thought you were talking about Motorstorm. I have Avatar and it does have checkerboard.


----------



## KUJayhawk20659




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chriss2d* /forum/post/18983665
> 
> 
> Picked up Avatar myself today. I'm pleasantly surprised by how well it works. I get some gnarly ghosting at times..especially during cutscenes, but the 3d depth and pop is impressive. My favorite so far are those little floating umbrella things. They have that awesome "reach out and touch them" effect we all love. Every time I see some of them floating around I'll take a minute to walk around in them. If nothing else, it gives me a great idea of what's possible with 3d gaming and I'm liking what I'm seeing. More please!




PS3 or 360? I have both so not sure which system to pick it up on. Has anyone tried both?


----------



## steelers1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KUJayhawk20659* /forum/post/18984393
> 
> 
> PS3 or 360? I have both so not sure which system to pick it up on. Has anyone tried both?



they make it for both. i bought it for the ps3. hope this helps. also go to avatar the game on wikipedia and it tells you everything about the game.


----------



## lurkor

I tried both just to see if they would work. They are virutally identical, but I didn't get to far into the game. Not too shabby, but I can't wait to see what Crytek has up their sleeves.


----------



## chriss2d




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KUJayhawk20659* /forum/post/18984393
> 
> 
> PS3 or 360? I have both so not sure which system to pick it up on. Has anyone tried both?



I bought for the 360. Mainly because I like the controller better heh.


----------



## White_Worm

I bought Avatar for PS3, but exchanged it the next day for the 360 version. Its one of those games where lazy developers made it for 360 first because its "easier" (lazier), then _ported_ it to PS3. So the framerate on the PS3 version is almost unplayable.


But the game is good, actually really good. I'm totally shocked that I'm enjoying it at all, because I usually hate licensed games. I'd recommend it to anyone with a 3D setup.


----------



## Alan M

This is something interesting I found that I thought was a good article for this thread.

http://gameinformer.com/b/features/a...le-gaming.aspx 


Just really thought it was extra interesting with the segascope 3d section. I am playing around with a emu and the 6 games available for the segascope peripheral. I really want to see if I can figure out how to play this handful of old games on my 2009 mitz with my xpand x102s LOL.


Trust me I know it will be lame but just a geek thing of "can I do it" and because I llove the idea of old and new tech working together. Any help here from any other old school gamers, geeks, 3D gamers or all the above would most certainly be appreciated.


I hope that article was as retrotastic for everyone else that reads as it was for me.


----------



## Alan M

I am thinking that this may work with the mitz adapter. I believe the format being used in the game is field sequential according to a article I read. Guess I'll have to wait to find out when I finally receive a adapter and see if it will transform to checkerboard for me. Any thoughts anyone?


----------



## chriss2d

Just read that Crysis 2 has been delayed until next year. It sounds like they just didn't want to go up against Call of Duty. Lame. That's the two major 3D titles coming out in 1st quarter '11...assuming they actually come out then.


----------



## TonyDP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Alan M* /forum/post/18998548
> 
> 
> This is something interesting I found that I thought was a good article for this thread.
> 
> http://gameinformer.com/b/features/a...le-gaming.aspx
> 
> 
> Just really thought it was extra interesting with the segascope 3d section. I am playing around with a emu and the 6 games available for the segascope peripheral. I really want to see if I can figure out how to play this handful of old games on my 2009 mitz with my xpand x102s LOL.



The Sega Master System with the 3D Segascope was actually the first videogame console I ever owned (bought it with my first paycheck from my first 'real' job out of college). It was a very clever peripheral and while only a handful of games were released for it the 3D effect was quite good, especially Missile Defense 3D which used both the 3D glasses and a light gun (that made for a lot of wires running across the floor).


As I recall, the technology was designed to run on old CRT based displays in interlaced mode so I don't know if it will translate to newer TVs. The games also ran at what is today a ridiculously low resolution (256x192 or something close to that I think).


----------



## bontrager




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bontrager* /forum/post/18941010
> 
> 
> The greatest 3D game for 2010 will be CRYSIS 2!
> 
> 
> Available for PC, PS3 & 360.



Well, unfortunately delayed to March fiscal quarter, 2011 according to the publisher Electronic Arts.


----------



## TonyDP

Seeing as I'm starved for 3D content, I went ahead and tried a few more 3D games:


The *Wipeout Fury* add-on for the PS3 supports steroscopic 3D; the tracks are recycled from the old PSP wipeout games but the sense of depth is really nice and the new sleds seem easier to control as well. There's a little bit of ghosting visible in the track and sled select screens but once the action starts it's pretty much invisible. Definitely worth the $9.99 pricetag if you enjoy racing games.


I also decided to try out *Invincible Tiger*. It's a downloadable kung-fu fighting game that is available via either Xbox Live for the Xbox 360 or the Playstation store for the PS3. I DL'd the 360 demo and gave the game a whirl. It has numerous options for different types of 3D (side by side, top and bottom, etc.) as well as sliders to fine tune the 3D depth and bias settings. After playing with the different settings (top and bottom worked best for me) I got a nice 3D effect. Not sure its worth the $15 asking price but the demo is definitely worth a look (especially as it is free).


----------



## richard plumb

I'm looking forward to gran turismo 5 in November.


I'll have my 3D glasses on, using my logitech wheel mounted on a wheel stand pro, with a playstation eye for head tracking. I'll practically be a borg with all that lot


----------



## Alan M

I found this article about a new 3D game for both xbox 360 and PS3 from the creators of no more heroes. Here is the link.

http://gamescom.gamespot.com/story/6...ing-3d-shooter 


Nice to see something more on XBOX 360.


----------



## Alan M

Here is another interesting article I found.

http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/di...-ready-article 


I am so pleased with the way everyone has contributed to my thread here keep up the good work. Kudos to all


----------



## White_Worm

The playstation network has a 3D promo video on the PS3 store. And guess what? Its actually *in* 3D! Its awesome!


----------



## chriss2d




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *White_Worm* /forum/post/19073849
> 
> 
> The playstation network has a 3D promo video on the PS3 store. And guess what? Its actually *in* 3D! Its awesome!



Preciate the heads up. You're talking about the "3-D Sizzle" thing right? They put the Resident Evil trailer in the 3-D section and that threw me off, but I don't think it's 3-D.


----------



## KUJayhawk20659




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chriss2d* /forum/post/19074305
> 
> 
> Preciate the heads up. You're talking about the "3-D Sizzle" thing right? They put the Resident Evil trailer in the 3-D section and that threw me off, but I don't think it's 3-D.



Just watched it myself. Yes its the 3D sizzle one. Pretty cool!!


----------



## runner66

were can i find it i dont see it any ware


----------



## chriss2d




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *runner66* /forum/post/19074373
> 
> 
> were can i find it i dont see it any ware



Scroll down a tad on the right and you'll see a tab for 3-D. Select that and you'll see the games and the "sizzle" trailer. It' s a brief but kinda cool look at a few 3-D games.


----------



## TonyDP

*Halo: Reach in 3D???*


Don't get excited just yet but there is an article over at TeamXbox.com that talks about some billboards at the Microsoft section of GamesCom 10 in Germany that mentioned seeing Halo: Reach in 3D. No actual footage was shown but I'd imagine it wouldn't be too hard for MS to work in a Side by Side or Top and Bottom 3D mode.


If this were true it would certainly put a nice spotlight on 3D. Full article is here:
http://news.teamxbox.com/xbox/22951/...e-Shown-In-3D/


----------



## White_Worm




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyDP* /forum/post/19075520
> 
> *Halo: Reach in 3D???*
> 
> 
> Don't get excited just yet but there is an article over at TeamXbox.com that talks about some billboards at the Microsoft section of GamesCom 10 in Germany that mentioned seeing Halo: Reach in 3D. No actual footage was shown but I'd imagine it wouldn't be too hard for MS to work in a Side by Side or Top and Bottom 3D mode.
> 
> 
> If this were true it would certainly put a nice spotlight on 3D. Full article is here:
> http://news.teamxbox.com/xbox/22951/...e-Shown-In-3D/



I saw the same article from a different source, but they confirmed that it wasn't Bungie or Microsoft doing the presentation. It was from Toshiba, showing off their 3DTV's, and using Halo for the demonstration. Apparently, Toshiba is using a 3D conversion method, because Halo does not currently support stereoscopic 3D.


----------



## vaiofreak

There are actually quite a few 3D trailers available in PS Store. Just do a "3D" search and see results for yourself.


----------



## KUJayhawk20659




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vaiofreak* /forum/post/19079840
> 
> 
> There are actually quite a few 3D trailers available in PS Store. Just do a "3D" search and see results for yourself.



That are in 3D?


----------



## vaiofreak

Yup, I downloaded a couple more trailers.


----------



## chriss2d




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vaiofreak* /forum/post/19081344
> 
> 
> Yup, I downloaded a couple more trailers.



Hmm..I don't see anything? Can you give a few examples?


----------



## KUJayhawk20659




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vaiofreak* /forum/post/19081344
> 
> 
> Yup, I downloaded a couple more trailers.



Umm, maybe you can fill us in but I see none. They only have about 10 trailers as it is and none are in 3D


----------



## vaiofreak

There is a Demo MLB game n resident evil trailer said to be in 3D but I did not notice anything special about it. The game looked good if u r into baseball.


----------



## chriss2d




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vaiofreak* /forum/post/19081842
> 
> 
> There is a Demo MLB game n resident evil trailer said to be in 3D but I did not notice anything special about it. The game looked good if u r into baseball.



So..you didn't actually download a couple trailers?


----------



## KUJayhawk20659




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vaiofreak* /forum/post/19081842
> 
> 
> There is a Demo MLB game n resident evil trailer said to be in 3D but I did not notice anything special about it. The game looked good if u r into baseball.



The trailer for Afterlife did not say it was in 3D, not even sure why Sony put it there. Only options are 1080p or 720p, no 3D.


----------



## vaiofreak

@chriss Lol I was posting that info as I was downloading stuff n a few of those trailers claiming to be in 3D were not. Sorry my bad.


----------



## StealthscrapE

A little old but I didn't see it on here... I know a couple of the games are known, but I hadn't seen anything about NFS before.


"...had the chance to play three of the biggest racing games of the show in 3D -- Gran Turismo 5, Need for Speed: Hot Pursuit, and MotorStorm Apocalypse..."


( http://ps3.ign.com/articles/109/1099842p1.html )


----------



## jtmcalpin

I was reading an article that mentioned another 3d game, looks like it is on PS3 have not checked 360 yet. I have it for the Ipad

http://www.gamersdailynews.com/game-...ontrol-HD.html 


Flight Control HD's distinctive retro graphics also soar to new heights on the PlayStation 3, with upgraded art and effects in glorious 1080p resolution. Flight Control HD also supports an optional stereoscopic 3D mode throughout the game, with aircraft appearing to float over the landscape (requires compatible 3D television and 3D glasses).


----------



## White_Worm

Word on the street right now is that "Motorstorm: 3D Rift" will go on sale tomorrow on PSN. Its basically a "lite" version of Motorstorm: Pacific Rift but is playable in 3D. So think of it as either a larger demo, or a smaller 3D version of MR.


$9.99 will get you the game with 10 tracks and multiple playable vehicles. I don't know about multiplayer though. Still, $10 for this game looks like a hot price. And its more 3D content! YAY!


----------



## TonyDP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *White_Worm* /forum/post/19089238
> 
> 
> Word on the street right now is that "Motorstorm: 3D Rift" will go on sale tomorrow on PSN. Its basically a "lite" version of Motorstorm: Pacific Rift but is playable in 3D. So think of it as either a larger demo, or a smaller 3D version of MR.
> 
> 
> $9.99 will get you the game with 10 tracks and multiple playable vehicles. I don't know about multiplayer though. Still, $10 for this game looks like a hot price. And its more 3D content! YAY!



Thanks for the info; that is GREAT news; I'll have to pick up another PS points card and I'll definitely be picking this one up.


----------



## richard plumb

Wow, that'd be great. I have the full game but would love more tracks in 3D.


Edit: yep, just read it on neogaf. Comes out tomorrow in the US, and wedsnesday in Europe!


----------



## White_Worm

No split-screen though







Bummer


Also, I've heard _rumors_ that Gran Turismo 5 won't be *playable* in 3D. Supposedly its just the photo mode that works in 3D. That would be a huge disappointment for me. I'm not sure if its true, but I won't pre-order that game until I know for certain that it's playable in 3D.


----------



## chriss2d




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *White_Worm* /forum/post/19090005
> 
> 
> No split-screen though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bummer
> 
> 
> Also, I've heard _rumors_ that Gran Turismo 5 won't be *playable* in 3D. Supposedly its just the photo mode that works in 3D. That would be a huge disappointment for me. I'm not sure if its true, but I won't pre-order that game until I know for certain that it's playable in 3D.



That'd be LAME. I hope they don't go that route. That's worthless.


----------



## pjb16




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *White_Worm* /forum/post/19090005
> 
> 
> No split-screen though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bummer
> 
> 
> Also, I've heard _rumors_ that Gran Turismo 5 won't be *playable* in 3D. Supposedly its just the photo mode that works in 3D. That would be a huge disappointment for me. I'm not sure if its true, but I won't pre-order that game until I know for certain that it's playable in 3D.



I'm pretty sure you heard some bad rumors.


----------



## icerat4

Motostorm 3d


http://blog.us.playstation.com/2010/...torm_3d_082310


----------



## vipfit

I can't wait for motorstorm 3 and nba2k11 with the game dedicated to jordan


----------



## StealthscrapE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *White_Worm* /forum/post/19090005
> 
> 
> No split-screen though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bummer
> 
> 
> Also, I've heard _rumors_ that Gran Turismo 5 won't be *playable* in 3D. Supposedly its just the photo mode that works in 3D. That would be a huge disappointment for me. I'm not sure if its true, but I won't pre-order that game until I know for certain that it's playable in 3D.



I think that is incorrect. Especially based off the article I linked to a few posts back that mentioned playing a demo version of GT5 3D.


----------



## vipfit

after developing the game for like 10 years, if it's not 3d, they might as well delay it some more and make it 3d


----------



## StealthscrapE

Motorstorm 3D Rift is now in the PS Store


PS Store > Games > 3D Games


Enjoy!


EDIT:

It's under new releases now too.


----------



## chriss2d




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *StealthscrapE* /forum/post/19096597
> 
> 
> Motorstorm 3D Rift is now in the PS Store
> 
> 
> PS Store > Games > 3D Games
> 
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> It's under new releases now too.



Downloading now. I should be able to play this by Christmas. Download is s-l-o-w.


----------



## KUJayhawk20659




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chriss2d* /forum/post/19096828
> 
> 
> Downloading now. I should be able to play this by Christmas. Download is s-l-o-w.



Same here, 90 minutes!! I just throw money at 3D stuff


----------



## vipfit

bought it also, the demo was fun!


----------



## chriss2d

Turns out..Christmas was a bit optimistic. Next Christmas for sure. Geez man, this thing is going crazy slow. I'm at 92% after I don't know how many hours. Ridiculous.


----------



## chriss2d

Finally got it downloaded. Took about 3 hours for me.


It's actually really awesome. The 3-D works fantastic and the track in the demo isn't nearly as cool as some of the others. Hitting huge jumps full blast takes on a whole new cool factor in 3-D and I'm very happy I bought it. As usual, you have to unlock the tracks and vehicles as you play, but that's not too bad I guess. I'm not a racing fan really, but this gives you a great taste of what's to come with 3-D gaming.


----------



## vipfit

this for sure is taking a long time. I guess psn has a speed limit or something










I know I downloaded faster than this before.


----------



## jbug

I let it download after playing a game. Came back and it was done. Will check it out later today. Love 3D games and movies.


----------



## StealthscrapE

I should have told you guys after I downloaded it







that took forever.


----------



## Milmanias

Blockbuster has Avatar the game for $15 for the Xbox 360. Better yet, they're currently having a buy one get one free on $15 and under games.


----------



## vipfit

the avatar game doesnt' work with my sony tv


----------



## TonyDP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vipfit* /forum/post/19104862
> 
> 
> the avatar game doesnt' work with my sony tv



Have you tried using the different 3D modes in the game? If you go into the 3D section of the game's options menu you should be able to select 'side by side' mode. Once you've done that, put your Sony in 'side by side' mode as well and turn on your glasses. I'd be shocked if Sony didn't support side by side.


----------



## vipfit

oh thanks, didn't realize I had to put side by side in the menu. I asked on the playstation forums and people said it didn't support it. Thanks man. Another 3d game to play


----------



## Soundmaster10.2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *White_Worm* /forum/post/19090005
> 
> 
> No split-screen though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bummer
> 
> 
> Also, I've heard _rumors_ that Gran Turismo 5 won't be *playable* in 3D. Supposedly its just the photo mode that works in 3D. That would be a huge disappointment for me. I'm not sure if its true, but I won't pre-order that game until I know for certain that it's playable in 3D.



GT5 is playable in 3D. These images are from my phone from Comic-Con 2010. I wonder how much that whole rig will cost?


----------



## jtmcalpin




> Quote:
> GT5 is playable in 3D. These images are from my phone from Comic-Con 2010. I wonder how much that whole rig will cost



Sweet! Did you get a chance to play it? Or at least look at it?


How did it look? Did the 3d add to the gameplay?


----------



## NSX1992

Motorstorm is the best example of 3D. I played Avatar for over 80 hours last December on Xbox360 and thought it was great. But sitting 8' from a 82" Mitsubishi and racing a bike, dune buggy or monster truck is even better. The depth of falling from a cliff to the ocean below is simply awesome. But it took me 3 hours to get 3rd place by .07 seconds in track 7.


----------



## hurtinpeeps420

I've been trying to get avatar to work on my xbox 360 but it wont let me select any 3d mode. I can play games fine in 3d on my ps3.... Have a quick questions is it due to the fact that my xbox360 is the old one that runs off of componet cables rather than hdmi..... any help would be appreciated


----------



## thebat68




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hurtinpeeps420* /forum/post/19123438
> 
> 
> I've been trying to get avatar to work on my xbox 360 but it wont let me select any 3d mode. I can play games fine in 3d on my ps3.... Have a quick questions is it due to the fact that my xbox360 is the old one that runs off of componet cables rather than hdmi..... any help would be appreciated



Yes the XBox has to have a HDMI output built in for the 3D to work.


----------



## ElDoDad

Since this is the Official Console Games thread, I thought I'd contribute by adding a new running list. I'll add information links and console information soon. Feel free to mention any others.

*Released (August 2010):*


Avatar: The Game _(Xbox 360, PS3)_


Invincible Tiger _(Xbox 360, PS3)_


Motorstorm Pacific Rift 3D Demo _(PS3)_


Super Stardust HD _(PS3)_


Wipeout HD _(PS3)_


Pain _(PS3)_


MLB 10' The Show 3D Demo _(PS3)_


Motorstorm 3D Rift _(PS3)_


*Upcoming Games:*


Flight Control HD _(PS3) September 15, 2010_
http://www.psnstores.com/2010/07/fir...ht-control-hd/ 


Tumble _(PS3) September 28, 2010_
http://g4tv.com/games/ps3/64449/tumb.../71998/Tumble/ 


NBA 2K11 _(PS3) October 5, 2010_
http://ps3.ign.com/articles/111/1115640p1.html 


Shaun White Skateboarding _(Xbox 360, PS3) October 10, 2010_
http://www.gamespot.com/xbox360/spor...&mode=previews 


The Fight: Lights Out _(PS3) October 26, 2010_
http://www.siliconera.com/2010/06/09...ht-lights-out/ 


EyePet _(PS3) October 2010_
http://www.eyepet.com/home.cfm?lang=en_US 


Sly Cooper Collection _(PS3) October 2010_
http://ps3.ign.com/articles/109/1098712p1.html 


Gran Turismo 5 _(PS3) November 2, 2010_
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=efPqZIwXrDA 


Need for Speed: Hot Pursuit _(PS3) November 16, 2010_
http://ps3.ign.com/articles/109/1099842p1.html 


Tron Evolution _(PS3) December 17, 2010_
http://playstationlifestyle.net/2010...ctors-edition/ 


Dungeon Defenders _(PS3) 2010_
http://blog.us.playstation.com/2010/...ve-3d-support/ 


Killzone 3 _(PS3) February 2011_
http://www.gametrailers.com/video/be...t-of-e3/701157 


Motorstorm Apocalypse _(PS3) February 2011_
http://ps3.ign.com/articles/109/1098708p1.html 


Crysis 2 _(Xbox 360, PS3) March 2011_
http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/cr...entirely-in-3d 


Ghost Recon: Future Soldier _(Xbox 360, PS3) March 2011_
http://www.psu.com/news/9217 


de Blob 2: The Underground _(PS3) Spring 2011_
http://www.destructoid.com/e3-10-thq...2-176315.phtml 


Sine Mora _(PS3) Q3 2011_
http://www.joystiq.com/2010/08/18/su...-xbla-and-psn/ 


Mortal Kombat _(Xbox 360, PS3) 2011_
http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/ed...l-kombat-in-3d 


Virtua Tennis 4 _(PS3) 2011_
http://ps3.ign.com/articles/111/1113533p1.html


----------



## Quatre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NSX1992* /forum/post/19122968
> 
> 
> Motorstorm is the best example of 3D. I played Avatar for over 80 hours last December on Xbox360 and thought it was great. But sitting 8' from a 82" Mitsubishi and racing a bike, dune buggy or monster truck is even better. The depth of falling from a cliff to the ocean below is simply awesome. But it took me 3 hours to get 3rd place by .07 seconds in track 7.



how are you playing motostorm in 3d on ps3 on your Mitsu dlp? While games like Avatar on both systems (I played on 360) has diff 3d modes including for dlp tvs, I thought that ps3 doesn't and that at least the demos wotn work on dlp tv without an adapter/converter?


do you have the 3da-1 adapter and just didn't mention it? or does ps3 and/or the motostorm 3d game dl have in game options for different types of 3d/tv's?


I have a Samsung dlp tv 67" and waiting for new 3dtvs to come out larger then 55" which is still the largest of the majority of them besides the panasonic 3d plasma which is 65" but still 2" smaller.


I thought about getting a mitsu dlp 73 or 82" but after having LED dlp i didn't want another lamp based one like i';ve had in the past, plus the picture isnst' as good and the 3d isn't full HD.


but dlp is still teh best way to get more screen for less money and shame samsung discontinued their dlp and yet dont make new tvs to repalce those 67" and larger sizes. in fact like i said their largest 3d tv is sitll 55" and soon will have larger but still maxes out at 65" which is what panasonic has already had for a year now.


again, How are you playing motostorm 3d on ps3 on your Mitsu dlp?

does the game have the checkerboard/dlp option? in which case I need to be trying that asap on my sam dlp.


or are you using the mitsu 3da-1 adapter/converter?


----------



## pjb16




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Quatre* /forum/post/19124425
> 
> 
> how are you playing motostorm in 3d on ps3 on your Mitsu dlp? While games like Avatar on both systems (I played on 360) has diff 3d modes including for dlp tvs, I thought that ps3 doesn't and that at least the demos wotn work on dlp tv without an adapter/converter?
> 
> 
> do you have the 3da-1 adapter and just didn't mention it? or does ps3 and/or the motostorm 3d game dl have in game options for different types of 3d/tv's?
> 
> 
> I have a Samsung dlp tv 67" and waiting for new 3dtvs to come out larger then 55" which is still the largest of the majority of them besides the panasonic 3d plasma which is 65" but still 2" smaller.
> 
> 
> I thought about getting a mitsu dlp 73 or 82" but after having LED dlp i didn't want another lamp based one like i';ve had in the past, plus the picture isnst' as good and the 3d isn't full HD.
> 
> 
> but dlp is still teh best way to get more screen for less money and shame samsung discontinued their dlp and yet dont make new tvs to repalce those 67" and larger sizes. in fact like i said their largest 3d tv is sitll 55" and soon will have larger but still maxes out at 65" which is what panasonic has already had for a year now.
> 
> 
> again, How are you playing motostorm 3d on ps3 on your Mitsu dlp?
> 
> does the game have the checkerboard/dlp option? in which case I need to be trying that asap on my sam dlp.
> 
> 
> or are you using the mitsu 3da-1 adapter/converter?



He's obviously using the 3DA-1. If you like your current TV so much, why don't you just get a gefen and a 3DA-1? It'll run you like $215. That's a hell of a lot cheaper than a new TV.


PS: I'm pretty confident the largest current model Samsung that is 3D capable is 63", not 55".


----------



## NSX1992

Correct I am using the adaptor and new Integra AVR30.2 for surround sound. Unfortunatelly the AVR HDMI 1.4 and adaptor cannot have a handshake so I cant use both together for Fios cable or Xbox360.


----------



## NSX1992

Now the Xbox360 works with the AVR and adaptor together. I ordered a splitter to hopefully solve the Fios problem.


----------



## bontrager




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NSX1992* /forum/post/19122968
> 
> 
> Motorstorm is the best example of 3D. I played Avatar for over 80 hours last December on Xbox360 and thought it was great. But sitting 8' from a 82" Mitsubishi and racing a bike, dune buggy or monster truck is even better. The depth of falling from a cliff to the ocean below is simply awesome. But it took me 3 hours to get 3rd place by .07 seconds in track 7.



Downloaded Motor Storm 3D last night. Really enjoy playing this game on my 3D Panasonic Plasma.


The A.I is balanced just right. This is the first racing games that I have played that gives a novice a chance to come in first place which I have done on the first 3 tracks. The 3D depth is amazing.


My only gripe is that the game while very fast suffers from low rez graphics and some ghosting.


Hope all of their new releases will do better in this regard but for $9.99 I having a lot of fun!


----------



## dalek255

Bluray.com is reporting that the ps3 3d blu rAy update is delayed till October. That blows big chunks. I have been holding off from buying a 3 d player on the strength of this.


----------



## froh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Quatre* /forum/post/19124425
> 
> 
> I have a Samsung dlp tv 67" and waiting for new 3dtvs to come out larger then 55" which is still the largest of the majority of them besides the panasonic 3d plasma which is 65" but still 2" smaller.
> 
> 
> I thought about getting a mitsu dlp 73 or 82" but after having LED dlp i didn't want another lamp based one like i';ve had in the past, plus the picture isnst' as good and the 3d isn't full HD.
> 
> 
> but dlp is still teh best way to get more screen for less money and shame samsung discontinued their dlp and yet dont make new tvs to repalce those 67" and larger sizes. in fact like i said their largest 3d tv is sitll 55" and soon will have larger but still maxes out at 65" which is what panasonic has already had for a year now.



I own the 63 inch Samsung PN63C8000 3d plasma.... it's freaking awesome...


Played all the PS3 3d games so far with a HUGE GRIN.... super stardust is addictive as all hell and the baseball game just looks so real and my buds actually have dodge incoming homers.


Very happy with this unit.


GT5 is going to be the benchmark for 3d PS3 gaming imo... I simply cannot wait for that game to be released.


----------



## ElDoDad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *froh* /forum/post/19165648
> 
> 
> I own the 63 inch Samsung PN63C8000 3d plasma.... it's freaking awesome...
> 
> 
> Played all the PS3 3d games so far with a HUGE GRIN.... super stardust is addictive as all hell and the baseball game just looks so real and my buds actually have dodge incoming homers.
> 
> 
> Very happy with this unit.
> 
> 
> GT5 is going to be the benchmark for 3d PS3 gaming imo... I simply cannot wait for that game to be released.



I'm looking forward to Gran Turismo 5 also. I picked up a Logitech Driving Force GT racing wheel in anticipation for the game. The wheel is great, although I wish that Motorstorm 3D Rift and Wipeout HD were supported.


Fortunately, there are lots of racing demos on PSN to try out with the wheel. Dirt 2 and Need For Speed: Shift seem to be the best that I've tried with the wheel, so I may pick up those two before the GT5 comes out.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Logitech_Driving_Force_GT 


Need For Speed: Hot Pursuit will also be coming out two weeks after Gran Turismo 5. It's made by the people who made the "Burnout" series, has already won many "Best of Show" awards at E3 and is also planned to feature stereoscopic 3D. According to wikipedia, the Logitech wheel should also be supported by Need For Speed: Hot Pursuit.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0OzWo23aTCA 
http://ps3.ign.com/articles/109/1099842p1.html 


I'm sure I'll be playing some racing games within the next few months.


----------



## Shadow2222

Eyepet comes out this week (in the US) for PS3. It is only playable with the Playstation Move motion controller that comes out this week as well, but if you planned on getting one, Eyepet is in 3D.


----------



## Illogical_Mind

Motorstorm: 3D Rift Looks really good. That Super Stardust game looks cool too, but I only bought Motorstorm.


I'm using a Samsung HL-T6176s with the converter and gefen. If your just playing games on it, keep the DLPs. They look awesome.


I can't wait for GT5


----------



## Quatre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Illogical_Mind* /forum/post/19185202
> 
> 
> Motorstorm: 3D Rift Looks really good. That Super Stardust game looks cool too, but I only bought Motorstorm.
> 
> 
> I'm using a Samsung HL-T6176s with the converter and gefen. If your just playing games on it, keep the DLPs. They look awesome.
> 
> 
> I can't wait for GT5



i jabe a hl67a750 and hl-t6187 both led 3d ready.

Where did you get the converter and gefen? Did you program it yourself with a mitsu edid?


Was waiting for that solution bit it tool too long, was overpriced from tru3d.com, noone really ever did it themselves less for cheaper and i saw ppl having problems getting it to work who did it themselves. So i decided not to waste the money and just take the 2" downgrade to a 65" 3d tv that doesnt need the converter.


----------



## TonyDP

I decided to pick up the full *3D Infinity* game for my Xbox 360. It's an on-rails indie game that supports stereoscopic 3D in side by side mode. Somewhat reminiscent of Starfox, your flight path is preprogrammed and you focus primarily on shooting stuff. The environments are vast and colorful and the 3D effect is quite pronounced with very good depth and lots of stuff popping out of the screen at you.


My only realy complaint is that, like the 16bit games of old, you must complete the whole game in one session. There are no checkpoints and you cannot skip levels you've already beaten. Still, for $5 it's a good buy and another nice little 3D showcase.


----------



## tornadog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Shadow2222* /forum/post/19184078
> 
> 
> Eyepet comes out this week (in the US) for PS3. It is only playable with the Playstation Move motion controller that comes out this week as well, but if you planned on getting one, Eyepet is in 3D.



that is not correct. I have had the European version since last year, and all it needs is the PS eye camera. The use of Move is just a gimmick, because all you are doing is gesturing with hand movements.


----------



## richard plumb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tornadog* /forum/post/19189204
> 
> 
> that is not correct. I have had the European version since last year, and all it needs is the PS eye camera. The use of Move is just a gimmick, because all you are doing is gesturing with hand movements.



move is very much not a gimmick with eyepet, because the original was so annoying. You had a 2D barcode type thing with the original game, which the camera 'saw' and overlaid a hair dryer or catcher's mitt on, to give it an augmented reality feel. Trouble was, in even a reasonably lit room, the image was quite dark, and the camera was very fussy about detecting the card properly. So you ended up having to try and figure out how best to light up the card to get even a decent experience.


With what I've seen of the move, the augmented reality part is fantastic - doesn't matter if you're in a dark room, it picks out the glowing ball no problem. I'm quietly confident it'll transform the game into actually being playable.



BTW (as this is a 3D thread) - are you sure the game is getting a 3D patch and not just a move one? The original game wasn't 3D, plus it'll be overlaying graphics on a video background, so there might be depth issues


----------



## Elladan

Ubisoft just announced at IFA that they're collaborating with Panasonic in delivering 3D games through VieraCast, no PC or Console required. Am very curious to see how that pans out.


----------



## White_Worm

I've just learned that the PSN game "Hustle Kings", launched earlier this year, is getting a patch to support stereoscopic *3D* this week.


Also getting Move support with the same patch. 3D pool? Could be cool.

http://blog.us.playstation.com/2010/...move-and-more/ 


Has anyone figured out yet that there are nearly 10 times as many console games to play in 3D than there are movies in 3D? And if you count PC games, its probably 100 times greater!


----------



## Shadow2222




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *richard plumb* /forum/post/19189637
> 
> 
> move is very much not a gimmick with eyepet, because the original was so annoying. You had a 2D barcode type thing with the original game, which the camera 'saw' and overlaid a hair dryer or catcher's mitt on, to give it an augmented reality feel. Trouble was, in even a reasonably lit room, the image was quite dark, and the camera was very fussy about detecting the card properly. So you ended up having to try and figure out how best to light up the card to get even a decent experience.
> 
> 
> With what I've seen of the move, the augmented reality part is fantastic - doesn't matter if you're in a dark room, it picks out the glowing ball no problem. I'm quietly confident it'll transform the game into actually being playable.
> 
> 
> 
> BTW (as this is a 3D thread) - are you sure the game is getting a 3D patch and not just a move one? The original game wasn't 3D, plus it'll be overlaying graphics on a video background, so there might be depth issues



Unfortunately for Europeans, I don't think their EyePet is getting a 3d patch. It is only the US version that is releasing this week with MANDATORY Playsation Move requirements. As far as I know, the European version is not getting a patch for Move or 3D


----------



## jtmcalpin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Elladan* /forum/post/19189901
> 
> 
> Ubisoft just announced at IFA that they're collaborating with Panasonic in delivering 3D games through VieraCast, no PC or Console required. Am very curious to see how that pans out.



That would be pretty sweet, but not sure the tv is powerful enough to run full versions of current console games. Hope they are not scaled down versions.


Just wondering if you have a link or any more information on this.


----------



## Elladan

Unfortunately, the press release is currently only available in German:
http://3d.panasonic.net/en/3doutline/pressmedia/


----------



## hurtinpeeps420

ok I downloaded Hustle Kings, tired to play it sais I needed an update(figuered it was the move and 3D update) Went to play the game and theres no option to enable 3d , has anybody downloaded this today ?


----------



## Shadow2222




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hurtinpeeps420* /forum/post/19192093
> 
> 
> ok I downloaded Hustle Kings, tired to play it sais I needed an update(figuered it was the move and 3D update) Went to play the game and theres no option to enable 3d , has anybody downloaded this today ?



The playstation blog said it was coming later this week, so just stay patient. It should be up by the end of the week when the Move officially launches


----------



## hurtinpeeps420

Well I wouldnt have posted this if I didnt think this was released already so its nothing about being patient, click this link http://adventuresin3d.wordpress.com/


----------



## hurtinpeeps420

If anybody is going to buy hustle kings just for the 3d option I would hold up , I posted in the forum and someone from their company posted this to me ....


Hi,


Welcome to the forums. I have read your posts and unfortunately, we haven't got a clue why it's not working for you! You're right in that it should just work and there shouldn't be any need to enable it in the game.


We have a 3D TV here in the office and our game also went through extensive testing, without any issues so we're a bit confused! If you can provide us with the make/model of your TV, then we'll do our best to investigate the issue.


Sorry about that!

JohnJohn_VF


Posts: 75

Joined: December 30th, 2009, 5:32 pm


----------



## hurtinpeeps420

1 new ps3 game to support 3d and the move

http://playstationlifestyle.net/2010...-move-support/


----------



## hurtinpeeps420

Another game to support 3d and the move and its already on PSN network 9.99

http://g4tv.com/games/ps3/64449/tumble/review/


----------



## Spoodily




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hurtinpeeps420* /forum/post/19196168
> 
> 
> If anybody is going to buy hustle kings just for the 3d option I would hold up , I posted in the forum and someone from their company posted this to me ....



I saw your post on the VooFoo board and backed up your statement. I'm using a Mitsubishi DLP.


----------



## White_Worm




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hurtinpeeps420* /forum/post/19196261
> 
> 
> 1 new ps3 game to support 3d and the move
> 
> http://playstationlifestyle.net/2010...-move-support/



Wow. That game looks awesome! Reminds me of the bonus stages from Sonic the Hedgehog (1).


Here's another game to add to the 3D list
ICO & Shadow of the Colossus Collection 

If you haven't played these games, they're both awesome. And now a whole new generation gets to experience them! And the "old" generation gets to experience it again... in 3D!


I couldn't be more impressed with the 3D support by Sony. This is like a dream come true.


----------



## richard plumb

hustle kings detected my sony 3dtv fine. not played it yet though.


eyepet european version does have a move and 3d patch, you have to download it from the store - its free but 2GB. basically the entire game which you run from the XMB but with the original disc in the drive. move integration really works well, but I wasn't impressed by the 3d.


tumble is really nice in 3d, the combination of the solidity brought by the 3d and the great move controls is a fantastic combination and reason enough to buy a move IMO.


Shadow of the Collossus should be amazing. its a game that has an epic sense of scale which should translate well to 3d


----------



## White_Worm

Another game in 3D?

Swords & Soldiers 


Looks interesting. Like a non-music version of Patapon (one of my favorite games ever). A nice "2.5-D" layered art style, but the trailer says its in 3D. So it could be like the "cardboard cutout" effect.

_"We’re also really excited to present a 3-D mode for Swords & Soldiers so that everyone can experience the game in another dimension."_


I'm assuming they mean stereoscopic 3D? In any case, looks fun and releases on 09/28 (and a week early for Playstation Plus members).


----------



## hurtinpeeps420

After I downloaded the new update yesterday 3d and move worked fine for hustle kings ..... My only question is when using move how in the heck do you get power to hit the ball. Im putting some umph into and the most power I can generate is like 25 % Am I doing something wrong ?


----------



## pjb16

Anybody tried Tumble in 3D? If so, how'd it look and play?


----------



## hurtinpeeps420

the 3d in Tumbler is ok not that great but the move is awesome in that game , only played one game so far but had alot of fun .....


----------



## richard plumb

I'm loving tumble in 3D. I tried it in 2D for a while and I just wasn't getting as much immersion. In 3D, combined with the insanely great tracking of the move controller, it feels just like you're placing blocks in 3D space - its second nature.


Not a fan of 3D in Hustle Kings (lots of crosstalk, no matter what setting I used in the options), or in eyepet (doesn't really work well with a 'flat' video image background)


----------



## White_Worm

I think 3D for Tumble is a necessity, not an option. Just feels more intuitive. I'm having a bit of trouble with the lighting in my setup however, so the control isn't as precise as it should be. The 3D effect is just right though.


I also really like EyePet in 3D. I like how the video background is sunken into the TV, and the "pet" is foreground. The downside is how close the game asks me to get to the TV while in 3D, as we have a 67" sammy, and getting within 2 feet of that is a bit uncomfortable, especially in 3D. Overall great experience though, EyePet is a lot deeper than I thought it would be.


Hustle Kings is ok, but I haven't played much. I didn't see any crosstalk however. Richard, what kind of TV are you using?


----------



## hurtinpeeps420

Hustle kings definltey has alot of crosstalk, I have a 50" sammy. Also when it comes to move and I goto caliberate or when Im playing start the party the camera feed seems a bit grainy, is this the same with everybody else I heard the camera was low rez. Just making sure I dont have a defective camera.


----------



## Matthew1251

Ps3 update out today 3d films come to ps3 from 21.09.10


----------



## icerat4

I am getting a region error code now when trying to go to the playstation store after downloading the 3.50 update ..This just be a maintance issue possible ..Will try tomorrow as the down time may have fixed it







other wise my 3d stuff works fine all sony conponents hooked up...







all is well except the ps3 store


----------



## TonyDP

I was getting that as well. According to the PS3 website, they were supposed to be down for maintenance on Tuesday from 9:00am to 5:00pm Pacific time so that's probably why you couldn't get in.


Getting back on topic, I played a little Halo: Reach on my PN63C8000 in 2D>3D mode and was very happy with the results. The game's art style and graphics yielded some good depth and when a Covenant carrier dropped in to bring fresh troops to the battlefield it looked like it was sticking out of the screen. A Halo game running in native 3D (even top/bottom or side by side) would be quite a sight.


----------



## icerat4

All is well got into the store...Time to download all the move demos as i bought that system also...kinect is next lol...


----------



## TonyDP

Looks like the PS2 era Mortal Kombat and Prince of Persia games will be getting remastered for the PS3 ala God of War and will also support stereoscopic 3D.


This comes on the heels of the announcement of the remastered Ico / Shadow of Colussus which also supports 3D.


Bravo Sony. Full article here: http://kotaku.com/5647503/rumor-mort...s-go-3d-on-ps3


----------



## White_Worm




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *icerat4* /forum/post/19228203
> 
> 
> All is well got into the store...Time to download all the move demos as i bought that system also...kinect is next lol...



I was thinking about it the other day and I don't think Kinect will work with 3D at all. When talking about how Kinect works, gaming sites usually refer to the first step of the Kinect as "bathing the room with infrared light". So theres clearly an IR emitter, and an IR sensing camera (or thermal cam).


Sounds like it would screw with current gen glasses, yea?


----------



## Troyk300

So if I hook up my 360 to my dlp tv and use the adapter can I see my games in 3d... Sorry probably a dumb question even tho I'm starting to understand some of this stuff it's still quite confusing. Also what 3d games Are available for the ps3


----------



## TonyDP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Troyk300* /forum/post/19269085
> 
> 
> So if I hook up my 360 to my dlp tv and use the adapter can I see my games in 3d... Sorry probably a dumb question even tho I'm starting to understand some of this stuff it's still quite confusing. Also what 3d games Are available for the ps3



Unless your TV / adapter combo support some form of 2D>3D conversion I think the answer is no.


There are currently a few native 3D games available for the 360:

Avatar: The Game - available thru normal retail channels

Invincible Tiger - an XBLA kung fu game

3D Infinity - an indie game.


----------



## hurtinpeeps420

soldiers and swords I think is the name on PSN for 9.99 this game is so awesome, has 3d and the depth is amazing , nothing popping out the screen. but its a side scrolling strategy game and its online.......


----------



## 9646gt

My biggest complaint with Sony right now is some games that support 3d are not getting added to the 3d section. So you have to look at everything and read the descriptions it seems. At least they are trying. Microsoft has not even given us a 3d section.


----------



## Milmanias

 Call of Duty: Black Ops preview (now in 3D!) 



> Quote:
> Call of Duty: Black Ops has joined the ever-growing list of 3D-enable games, even though the required hardware remains prohibitively expensive to most. Unlike Sony's crop of flagship 3D titles, this isn't exclusive to any system. Activision recently demonstrated its high-profile first-person shooter running on Xbox 360 (it'll also be available on PS3 and PC), reminding us that 3D is a feature most HDMI-equipped systems can handle. (Previous 3D games for Xbox 360 include Invincible Tiger and Avatar.)



Nice surprise. Bravo, Treyarch, I was planning on waiting to get this game cheap, now I may get it when it becomes available in goozex.


I wonder what format they're going to be using for the 360? For the PS3 I'm sure they'll use the 720p frame packed standard, but I'm hoping they'll include checkerboard for the 360 as an option.


----------



## jtmcalpin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Milmanias* /forum/post/19290337
> 
> Call of Duty: Black Ops preview (now in 3D!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice surprise. Bravo, Treyarch, I was planning on waiting to get this game cheap, now I may get it when it becomes available in goozex.
> 
> 
> I wonder what format they're going to be using for the 360? For the PS3 I'm sure they'll use the 720p frame packed standard, but I'm hoping they'll include checkerboard for the 360 as an option.



OMG! this is the best news EVAR! The best selling game and my all time favorite in 3d, what more could i ask for. It is going to be a long long month wait for this one.










I cant wait. A better review found here.

http://content.usatoday.com/communit...ops-goes-3-d/1


----------



## pjb16

Damn. I always get CoD on 360 because of my friends on there, but I wish I could play it in 3D.



Anybody play NBA2k11 in 3D on PS3? I just got it this morning, but didn't see 3D mentioned anywhere on the case.



Edit: Sweet! Black Ops will be in 3D on 360 too.


----------



## KUJayhawk20659




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pjb16* /forum/post/19291122
> 
> 
> Damn. I always get CoD on 360 because of my friends on there, but I wish I could play it in 3D.
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody play NBA2k11 in 3D on PS3? I just got it this morning, but didn't see 3D mentioned anywhere on the case.
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Sweet! Black Ops will be in 3D on 360 too.



I got the game but cant find 3D anywhere!!!

Not sure it made the final version


----------



## chriss2d




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KUJayhawk20659* /forum/post/19292853
> 
> 
> I got the game but cant find 3D anywhere!!!
> 
> Not sure it made the final version



You got what game? Black Ops isn't out for another month. Which one did you buy?..You meant NBA didn't you? My bad...I was curious to see if 3-D made it. Guess not.


----------



## KUJayhawk20659




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chriss2d* /forum/post/19293186
> 
> 
> You got what game? Black Ops isn't out for another month. Which one did you buy?..You meant NBA didn't you? My bad...I was curious to see if 3-D made it. Guess not.



Yes I have NBA2k11, bought both the 360 one and the PS3 one just to try out the 3D and see which game played better.

Well no 3D on the PS3 so its off to Ebay. The 360 version looks and plays better.


----------



## JRod0802

FYI, theres a video interview with a guy from Treyarch all about the use of stereoscopic 3D in COD: Black Ops here:
http://www.gametrailers.com/video/3d...call-of/705646


----------



## jessegun23




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JRod0802* /forum/post/19294433
> 
> 
> FYI, theres a video interview with a guy from Treyarch all about the use of stereoscopic 3D in COD: Black Ops here:
> http://www.gametrailers.com/video/3d...call-of/705647



I was getting an error with your link

http://www.gametrailers.com/video/3d...call-of/705646 





So what games should I get as of now for the ps3 that work in 3D


----------



## pjb16




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KUJayhawk20659* /forum/post/19293908
> 
> 
> Yes I have NBA2k11, bought both the 360 one and the PS3 one just to try out the 3D and see which game played better.
> 
> Well no 3D on the PS3 so its off to Ebay. The 360 version looks and plays better.



Joeblow (I think) in the ps3 forum said that there will be a 3D patch shortly after release for NBA 2k11.


----------



## JaylisJayP

NBA2K11 will be getting 3D sometime "this calendar year." I'll wait to pick it up at that time. Should be able to get it around $40 or so at that point depending on when it is.


----------



## trauma




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Milmanias* /forum/post/0
> 
> Call of Duty: Black Ops preview (now in 3D!)
> 
> 
> Nice surprise. Bravo, Treyarch, I was planning on waiting to get this game cheap, now I may get it when it becomes available in goozex.
> 
> 
> I wonder what format they're going to be using for the 360? For the PS3 I'm sure they'll use the 720p frame packed standard, but I'm hoping they'll include checkerboard for the 360 as an option.



xbox version going to use side by side no checkerboard support. I was hoping to use the checkerboard cause I have a dlp, I due have the mits adapter but my current setup the xbox is not connected to the adapter, guess I'll have to change things around. here is a link.
http://3dvision-blog.com/call-of-dut...-and-xbox-360/


----------



## porieux

I took delivery today of a Samsung PN58C7000 and thought I would try it with Wipeout HD on my PS3. My video is passing through my Denon 3808ci over HDMI so I knew 3D Blu-Rays would not work, but thought games would based on what I read.


When the game switches into 3D, the TV recognizes this and shows the Samsung tag that says to turn your 3D glasses on. The game plays and the sound works fine, but the video is distorted pretty bad in a way that looks like a bunch of noise mixed in with the picture, to the point of being unusable. The Samsung tag is nice and clear over the distorted PS3 video.


Does anyone know what would cause this problem? Or is this just what happens when you don't bypass a non-HDMI 1.4a receiver?


Thanks.


----------



## Anthony1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KUJayhawk20659* /forum/post/19293908
> 
> 
> The 360 version looks and plays better.




Damn, I figured that would be the case. I've played almost all the NBA 2K games on the 360, and while I think the game engine is a bit outdated by now, they have all played well. (NBA 2K10 was horrible with it's netcode). I'm more used to the Xbox 360 controller for sports games. I've always played Madden on the 360. The only sports game I play on the PS3 is MLB The Show. I've tried NBA 2K on the PS3 a couple of times, and it just didn't seem to run as smooth as the 360 version.


I was hoping they would be about the same this year, because of the 3D option. I know that a 3D patch is coming to NBA 2K11 sometime in November or December (supposedly). I really want to see what a basketball game looks like in 3D.


It sounds like maybe this will be more of a rental for me, just to check out the 3D visuals.


----------



## Milmanias




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *trauma* /forum/post/19318682
> 
> 
> xbox version going to use side by side no checkerboard support. I was hoping to use the checkerboard cause I have a dlp, I due have the mits adapter but my current setup the xbox is not connected to the adapter, guess I'll have to change things around. here is a link.
> http://3dvision-blog.com/call-of-dut...-and-xbox-360/



Thanks for the info.


----------



## Nanite

Ridge Racer 7 3D patch update available at PSN

http://www.gamepur.com/news/2051-rid...lable-psn.html


----------



## TonyDP

Kotaku is reporting that a forthcoming DLC add-on for Enslaved with include a patch to play the game in stereoscopic 3D. The DLC will be a standalone adventure featuring Pigsy, will sell for $10 (800 points) and be available "later this year".


Full article here: http://kotaku.com/5675564/enslaved-g...+player-add+on


----------



## doubledown88

I'm on the fence about getting Black Ops for the 360 or PS3. I believe someone said the Top/Bottom is BETTER for 3D (which the PS3 will be using). The 360 uses side/by/side. I generally buy multiplatform games for the 360, but maybe not this year....maybe I should wait for reviews?!?


----------



## TonyDP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *doubledown88* /forum/post/19407280
> 
> 
> I'm on the fence about getting Black Ops for the 360 or PS3. I believe someone said the Top/Bottom is BETTER for 3D (which the PS3 will be using). The 360 uses side/by/side. I generally buy multiplatform games for the 360, but maybe not this year....maybe I should wait for reviews?!?



I have the same dilemma as you; I tend to prefer the 360 for multiplatform games but in my experience T/B 3D does tend to look a little better than SBS (especially with 720p content, which would give 1280 horizontal pixels per frame in top/bottom but only 640 pixels in side by side). Unless the 360 version supports a higher native resolution I'll probably go with the PS3 version.


I'm doubtful the "pro" reviews will be of much help on this game as they tend to discount 3D outright. I'd be surprised if most of them even knew about the different 3D formats or had actual 3D TVs to test the feature. Hopefully some AVS members will post their impressions.


It would also be great if Activision released demos with 3D support of both platforms prior to release, though I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## Troyk300




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *doubledown88* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm on the fence about getting Black Ops for the 360 or PS3. I believe someone said the Top/Bottom is BETTER for 3D (which the PS3 will be using). The 360 uses side/by/side. I generally buy multiplatform games for the 360, but maybe not this year....maybe I should wait for reviews?!?



Yea I'm in the exact same boat but u can't wait for reviews the game is going to be to good to wait


----------



## Illogical_Mind

HA HA!!! I have a DLP, so either system looks the same to me because I have to convert the signal to checkerboard anyway lol.


Can you really tell the difference? Even if you think you do, your comparing apples and oranges when using two different systems that use different formats.


Base it on your ability to play. I would suck on 360 having never picked up a controller for one lol. PS3!!!!


----------



## TonyDP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Illogical_Mind* /forum/post/19408959
> 
> 
> 
> Can you really tell the difference? Even if you think you do, your comparing apples and oranges when using two different systems that use different



Different folks have different tolerances for this stuff but for me, depending on the resolution of the content and the size of TV, I can see a difference.


For example, I have a 63" TV and the Avatar game, which on the 360 is 720p and runs in side by side mode. When in 3D, I can easily see more occurrences of jaggies and stair-stepping than when in 2D. Also, oddly, I find myself more prone to eyestrain when playing Avatar in 3D than I do with other 3D content, especially when I'm looking at an object that's popping out of the screen.


Invincible Tiger on the other hand supports both side by side and top/bottom and when playing the game in top/bottom the picture does look visibly smoother to me and I don't feel any eyestrain.


If the content runs at a high enough resolution then side by side isn't bad. I've got some 1080p side by side videos and even at half resolution each frame is 960x1080 before the TV stretches it so it still looks good. Maybe the design of Black Ops will be such that it will look good even with a drop in resolution but as a general rule of thumb, when it comes to most 720p content in side by side, the drop in PQ is visible to me.


----------



## Milmanias

I think the controller preference is more important than the difference in 3D formats, at least for me. I much prefer the 360 controller, so that's the version I'll get (plus it's the one my friends will be playing it). The only multiplatform game I've gotten for the PS3 is Batman, because of the Joker and exclusive levels. I imagine if your preferred controller is the dual shock that's the version you'd get.


----------



## chriss2d




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Milmanias* /forum/post/19410477
> 
> 
> I think the controller preference is more important than the difference in 3D formats, at least for me. I much prefer the 360 controller, so that's the version I'll get (plus it's the one my friends will be playing it). The only multiplatform game I've gotten for the PS3 is Batman, because of the Joker and exclusive levels. I imagine if your preferred controller is the dual shock that's the version you'd get.



This is always my deciding factor too. I love that 360 controller. Even moreso for fps and driving games. I pretty much only buy exclusives for the PS3 because of this.


----------



## TonyDP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nanite* /forum/post/19354567
> 
> 
> Ridge Racer 7 3D patch update available at PSN
> 
> http://www.gamepur.com/news/2051-rid...lable-psn.html



Unfortunately, this patch is currently not available in North America. I got the game today and after doing some digging I was disappointed to discover that it is only available in Europe and Asia.


I downloaded it from the European PSN store but it doesn't seem to work with the US version of the game as no matter what I did, I could not find any way to activate 3D.


No word yet on whether Namco/Bandai will offer the patch in the USA. If anyone has additional info on this I'd love to hear it.


----------



## bontrager

Just heard the other day from Gamestop that Grand Turismo has once again been delayed until 1/1/11. Claim that Sony is adding some copy protection that will render the game unplayable if you try to make a copy.


----------



## Anthony1

I'm pretty sure that the Call of Duty engine that Black Ops will be running on isn't even a true 720p. You know how Halo 3 was like 620p or whatever ? If I remember correctly, the Modern Warfare engine that IW made runs at a sub 720p resolution. I'm not sure if it ever got improved to run at a true 720p, but I'm guessing it hasn't. Alot of developers would rather layer a bunch of special effects on top of the visuals that require more horsepower, which requires the game to run at a slightly lower resolution.


This would hurt the 360 version more, considering the SbS half-resolution issue.


Still, multiplayer is likely better on the 360, so it's a tough choice. With redbox, you could rent both versions for $4, and get a good idea of the differences. You might want to wait and make sure that the 3D works from the beginning, and isn't something that needs to be patched in later.


----------



## vipfit

tried black ops earlier in 3d, and it was disappointing. Resolution looks really bad, and it's available right of the bat.


----------



## TonyDP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vipfit* /forum/post/19423441
> 
> 
> tried black ops earlier in 3d, and it was disappointing. Resolution looks really bad, and it's available right of the bat.



Which version did you try? PS3 or 360?


----------



## bontrager




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vipfit* /forum/post/19423441
> 
> 
> tried black ops earlier in 3d, and it was disappointing. Resolution looks really bad, and it's available right of the bat.



Well if this is true then I will have to get the PC version.


Would you say the console version that you played had a higher resolution than the 3D version of Pacific Rift from the Sony website which was disappointing from a resolution stand point but a very enjoyable 3D game?


----------



## icerat4




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vipfit* /forum/post/19423441
> 
> 
> tried black ops earlier in 3d, and it was disappointing. Resolution looks really bad, and it's available right of the bat.





I call here..Game isnt released til 11-9....Nice try


----------



## Nillaz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vipfit* /forum/post/19423441
> 
> 
> tried black ops earlier in 3d, and it was disappointing. Resolution looks really bad, and it's available right of the bat.



I also have Black Ops for 360 and I have to disagree that it looks bad. It looks like....Call of Duty, for better or worse.


First, the bad....the resolution is definitely sub 720P, but it doesn't look terrible. If you found Modern Warfare and MW2 in 2D on the 360 to be acceptable graphically you will probably have no issue with COD:BO. I personally found the decrease in brightness when wearing shutter glasses to be far more annoying as you tend to miss things in low light areas of the game.....of which there are many. This bothered me enough that I jacked up the brightness in game as well as in the menus of my 63" Sammy C7000, with only marginally satisfying results.


Probably the worst thing I have come across so far is that when playing in 3D the xbox guide button is essentially useless. The game is in 3d, but the blade menu is not and is a doubled up, blurry mess. Don't think for a second that you are going to browse your friend list or send messages/invites without inducing a horrendous migraine.


And then the good....I was worried that framerates were going to suffer pretty badly since the game engine has to basically render everything twice, but am pleasantly surprised that I can't detect any performance hit, and I'm fairly sensitive to such things. Also....despite what Treyarch and Microsoft and the game menus themselves say....I can proof positive guarantee that BO does NOT require that you have an HDMI equipped 360 in order to enable 3D in the game. It works perfectly fine with component video on older 360 consoles.


Overall I'm fairly satisfied with the 3D aspect, but I'm reserving final judgement until I can spend some more time with it to see where it excels and what is subpar. I played it in 3D for about 2 hours before switching to my projector. 3D is pretty cool, but I'm much more used to gaming on a substantially larger screen. Once I have finished the campaign on my big screen and have a baseline for comparison's sake I'll play through the game again in 3D and be able to give a more informed opinion.


----------



## TheMarco

Funny how various people are playing a game that isn't out yet....


----------



## Nillaz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheMarco* /forum/post/19425662
> 
> 
> Funny how various people are playing a game that isn't out yet....



Marco and Icerat,


Some of us do indeed have the game already. As for my brief synopsis of the game...take it or leave it, as you choose. I don't post very often, but when I do it's usually for a reason and for the benefit of my fellow AVS'ers.


Regards,

Nillaz


----------



## DaGamePimp

There are official legit versions out there if you are in the loop but the game has also been leaked on the net for a while now so yes many people are already playing it (most illegally and will probably be banned from LIVE in the near future if they are playing MP).


Jason


----------



## Nillaz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DaGamePimp* /forum/post/19425889
> 
> 
> There are official legit versions out there if you are in the loop but the game has also been leaked on the net for a while now so yes many people are already playing it (most illegally and will probably be banned from LIVE in the near future if they are playing MP).
> 
> 
> Jason



Agreed there will probably be mass bannings coming the way of XBL in the very near future. The best part of that is that my understanding is the people who download it early and try to play online are doomed to frustration as all multiplayer servers are currently offline until closer to release date.


----------



## TonyDP

Thanks for the feedback Nillaz. The problem you're having with blade menus seems to be a common issue with side by side 3D as I have the same thing happen with the Avatar game. Likewise, whenever an Achievement message pops up, it too is distorted so you'll probably encounter that as well.


----------



## Nillaz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyDP* /forum/post/19426090
> 
> 
> Thanks for the feedback Nillaz. The problem you're having with blade menus seems to be a common issue with side by side 3D as I have the same thing happen with the Avatar game. Likewise, whenever an Achievement message pops up, it too is distorted so you'll probably encounter that as well.



My pleasure. I've already come across the achievement issue as well. I find it to be annoying, but not necessarily deal breaking. OTOH the friends list issue may make it impossible to play in 3d during matchmaking. I regularly access the blades while playing and not being able to do so comfortably or in a reasonable amount of time is a pretty bitter pill to swallow. C'est la vie.


----------



## DaGamePimp

I just read on another forum that the 3D (COD:BO) does not work via Component on Samsung 3D displays, HDMI only. Maybe there is a variance based upon which firmware is in use?


Jason


----------



## KUJayhawk20659




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DaGamePimp* /forum/post/19426897
> 
> 
> I just read on another forum that the 3D (COD:BO) does not work via Component on Samsung 3D displays, HDMI only. Maybe there is a variance based upon which firmware is in use?
> 
> 
> Jason



Am I wrong to assume 3d only works with HDMI period?


----------



## DaGamePimp

Well in Nillaz post above he stated this...

*"Also....despite what Treyarch and Microsoft and the game menus themselves say....I can proof positive guarantee that BO does NOT require that you have an HDMI equipped 360 in order to enable 3D in the game. It works perfectly fine with component video on older 360 consoles."*


but others are reporting that it does not...?


People are saying you can enable the sbs mode via component but that the Samsung tv's do not recognize the signal and will not process the 3D, only the 2D->3D option is available.


I have not yet tried any of the other 3D stuff that is currently available on the 360 (via component) as of yet, so I cannot say for sure one way or the other if HDMI is required for gaming.


Jason


----------



## KUJayhawk20659




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DaGamePimp* /forum/post/19427104
> 
> 
> Well in Nillaz post above he stated this...
> 
> *"Also....despite what Treyarch and Microsoft and the game menus themselves say....I can proof positive guarantee that BO does NOT require that you have an HDMI equipped 360 in order to enable 3D in the game. It works perfectly fine with component video on older 360 consoles."*
> 
> 
> but others are reporting that it does not...?
> 
> 
> People are saying you can enable the sbs mode via component but that the Samsung tv's do not recognize the signal and will not process the 3D, only the 2D->3D option is available.
> 
> 
> I have not yet tried any of the other 3D stuff that is currently available on the 360 (via component) as of yet, so I cannot say for sure one way or the other if HDMI is required for gaming.
> 
> 
> Jason



Well we need to figure this out!! I had planned on getting BO for the PS3 because I do have the older 360 which does not have hdmi. I prefer to play on the 360 however.


----------



## DaGamePimp

Website says HDMI is required for 360.

*7. DOES MY XBOX 360 HAVE TO BE EQUIPPED WITH AN HDMI OUTPUT IN ORDER TO PLAY IN 3D?

Yes. Displaying the game in 3D is only supported via HDMI (this is a requirement of your television). Note, for 3D functionality on the Xbox 360, you must set your console to operate in the 720p mode.*

http://www.callofduty.com/3D 


Jason


----------



## TonyDP

Kind of odd that they also expect you to explicitly set your 360 to output at 720p. Avatar for the 360 has no such requirement and SBS 3D works fine for me in that game even with my 360 set to 1080p.


----------



## Anthony1

Is anybody playing the PS3 version already? How are things looking on that one?


----------



## Nillaz

I am aware of what the website says regarding 3D. It also tells you in the BO menu before you enable S3D that you must set your 360 to 720p and it must be connected via HDMI.


However, I can tell you unequivocally that when playing BO on a Samsung C7000 in a launch day Pro 360 3D works via component cables. The Sammy doesn't auto detect SBS and so you have to manually enable it, but the option is there and it certainly works.


Jason - Re:firmware....The only thing I have modified in my setup is I did the service menu change in the Sammy to switch it from a C7000 to C8000. The TV is using the most current public firmware update from a few weeks ago. I haven't checked what number it is but if my memory serves me correctly I believe it's version 1030.


If I had a camcorder I'd be happy to shoot some video for those understandably concerned about this. Unfortunately I do not. Sorry!


----------



## DaGamePimp

Nillaz,


Oh I most certainly believe you and it figures that there are different outcomes being reported, this stuff is still in the testing phase after all







. I mentioned the firmware since there are bound to be variables related to which version is in use, heck we may even end up with varied results from one model to the next of the same brand (would not shock me at all).


* Typically I would ask what input you are using (meaning Component In 1, 2, 3, etc.) but since all of these Samsung's only have a single Component In that becomes irrelevant.


** Ah Ha, I spoke too soon as it appears they all have 2 component inputs (if you use the PC In with the proper cable/adapter)... DOH!


Jason


----------



## tariqosuave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nillaz* /forum/post/19428526
> 
> 
> I am aware of what the website says regarding 3D. It also tells you in the BO menu before you enable S3D that you must set your 360 to 720p and it must be connected via HDMI.
> 
> 
> However, I can tell you unequivocally that when playing BO on a Samsung C7000 in a launch day Pro 360 3D works via component cables. The Sammy doesn't auto detect SBS and so you have to manually enable it, but the option is there and it certainly works.
> 
> 
> Jason - Re:firmware....The only thing I have modified in my setup is I did the service menu change in the Sammy to switch it from a C7000 to C8000. The TV is using the most current public firmware update from a few weeks ago. I haven't checked what number it is but if my memory serves me correctly I believe it's version 1030.
> 
> 
> If I had a camcorder I'd be happy to shoot some video for those understandably concerned about this. Unfortunately I do not. Sorry!



Do you really have to set it to 720p?


----------



## Nillaz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tariqosuave* /forum/post/19429249
> 
> 
> Do you really have to set it to 720p?



No idea if it actually matters or not, but I will try this when I get a chance this evening.


----------



## TheMarco

Trying to decide whether I should buy COD Black Ops for PS3 or XBOX360. Both support 3D but I'm sure one of the two is gonna look better.


Opinions? Expectations?


----------



## TonyDP

I'm going to wait on some reviews to see how the game looks and plays on both consoles; it won't take long to see if there are issues with either build. Right now, I'm leaning towards the PS3 version as I focus mainly on single player and 3D on the 360 is still dicey; any overlays that the 360 puts up over the game image (such as when pressing the guide button or getting achievement notifications) are all messed up and if the game runs at sub-720p resolutions in 2D mode, it will probably look even worse in 3D mode, especially if you have a large TV. As much as I love the 360 the simple fact is that Sony's console has been much better at supporting 3D so far while MS really hasn't supported 3D, preferring instead to focus its energies on Kinect and leaving all issues of support and implementation to the developers.



Changing gears, I tried to order the Prince of Persia HD Trilogy from Amazon.uk as the game still doesn't have a release date in North America and was disappointed to discover that they will not ship games to the USA. I really wanted to try this one out but I'm sure the secondary market will put some ridiculous mark-up on it. I don't see why Ubi is reluctant to release the game in North America.


----------



## runner66

fyi you do have to change any settings in your xbox 360 to play call of duty opps just pick th 3d and play thats it over and out. i love the way people come here a make people think it will be hard to do or not work. just put the disc in Select 3d and play thats all you ave to do


----------



## tariqosuave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *runner66* /forum/post/19434027
> 
> 
> fyi you do have to change any settings in your xbox 360 to play call of duty opps just pick th 3d and play thats it over and out. i love the way people come here a make people think it will be hard to do or not work. just put the disc in Select 3d and play thats all you ave to do



So I can leave it on 1080p... that's cool... can't wait till next tuesday.


----------



## doubledown88

Well, i decided to order Black Ops on the 360. amazon has a $20 credit if you pre-order, so I broke down and did it.


----------



## Spoodily

Black Ops is side by side on Xbox, top/bottom on PS3. Xbox is a better gaming platform while ps3 is an amazing media center (imo). Unless a game is built on the PS3 the Xbox is usually going to run better. Crysis 2 is the first game I would buy on PS3 over Xbox.


If it were to support the Move I would get it on PS3; I've been having a good time with MAG using the Move.

http://www.callofduty.com/3D?path=3D


----------



## habakoski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nillaz* /forum/post/19428526
> 
> 
> The Sammy doesn't auto detect SBS and so you have to manually enable it, but the option is there and it certainly works.



Do you plug your Xbox directly to the Sammy or through receiver? I just got Denon 1611 with 3d support and I'm thinking about getting Optoma HD66 3d projector. I've got an original Xbox 360 without HDMI and I'm wondering if this setup could somehow work in 3D.


----------



## DaGamePimp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *habakoski* /forum/post/19448641
> 
> 
> Do you plug your Xbox directly to the Sammy or through receiver? I've got an original Xbox 360 without HDMI and I'm wondering if this setup could somehow work in 3D.



Excellent point and I was just coming here to post that this has been confirmed to work with certain AVR's that do Component to HDMI (Analog to Digital conversion). Other than the post here I have not read of anyone else saying that they can get Component 3D working on anything other than 2D to 3D conversion (no side by side or top-bottom). It appears you can even leave the 360 set for 1080p with this method and it will still work, I guess you do have to manually set the side by side mode on the display as it does not auto-detect.


Jason


----------



## Nillaz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DaGamePimp* /forum/post/19451121
> 
> 
> Excellent point and I was just coming here to post that this has been confirmed to work with certain AVR's that do Component to HDMI (Analog to Digital conversion). Other than the post here I have not read of anyone else saying that they can get Component 3D working on anything other than 2D to 3D conversion (no side by side or top-bottom). It appears you can even leave the 360 set for 1080p with this method and it will still work, I guess you do have to manually set the side by side mode on the display as it does not auto-detect.
> 
> 
> Jason



You know Jason, I didn't even think about that....and yes, I am transcoding component to HDMI through an Onkyo TXNR708. Guess I was having a blonde moment there. So much for not needing HDMI....sorry guys.


Sorry it took so long to get back to you guys about this. I got super swamped the last couple days with life and such.


Regards,

Nillaz


----------



## Nillaz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *habakoski* /forum/post/19448641
> 
> 
> Do you plug your Xbox directly to the Sammy or through receiver? I just got Denon 1611 with 3d support and I'm thinking about getting Optoma HD66 3d projector. I've got an original Xbox 360 without HDMI and I'm wondering if this setup could somehow work in 3D.



Theoretically it could work, but it will be dicey and is highly dependent on your components. I do something very similar with my setup where I have all of my components hooked up to an Onkyo receiver, which is then output to a 4x4 hdmi matrix, and from there hdmi runs to my sammy c7000, an epson hc8100 projector, and a blackmagic intensity pro capture card. It took me a bit of finagling, but everything is working as it should, with the exception of my DirecTV HD-DVR. I'm about to buy a Gefen HDMI Detective to hopefully solve this one remaining issue.


Good luck!


----------



## Spoodily

The Sly Collection comes out Tuesday for PS3.


----------



## jgree32

I too am really confused about the Xbox 360 3D support. I read a lot of posts saying you need an HDMI version of the 360 and I dont see why. The xbox 360 is hdmi 1.2 I believe so it itself knows nothing of the new EDID stuff related to 3D. It would seem you just enable the 3D option within the game and then set the TV on side by side 3D setting.


I'm wondering this because I have an Onkyo SR605, so if I run the xbox 360 through the onkyo over component and output to the TV via HDMI I'd think it should work. As long as the TV allows you to enable the 3D option. I'd think it would work without the receiver in the chain as well unless the TV does not allow side by side 3D as an option over component input.


Feel free to correct me where I am wrong.


Thanks for help


----------



## DaGamePimp

jgree32,


That is the hurdle, it appears that current 3D tv's do not allow anything other than 2D to 3D conversion via component, once you connect via HDMI you can select the other modes. Through your AVR should work, I have read posts here and there across the web that confirm it is working through some Onkyo, Denon, Sony and Pioneer AVR's.


Jason


----------



## Jtrizzy

Black ops is awesome on my VT25. Not perfect, but I really like it.


----------



## Gaborik

Anyone have any first impressions of NFS Hot Pursuit in 3D?


----------



## bontrager




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gaborik* /forum/post/19458731
> 
> 
> Anyone have any first impressions of NFS Hot Pursuit in 3D?




Was not aware of this game having a 3D option. Where have you read that?


----------



## bontrager




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheMarco* /forum/post/19433197
> 
> 
> Trying to decide whether I should buy COD Black Ops for PS3 or XBOX360. Both support 3D but I'm sure one of the two is gonna look better.
> 
> 
> Opinions? Expectations?


 www.IGN.com has a review today on Black Ops. The last paragraph of review discusses the 3D option; not very flattering. Claim a resolution drop amoung other items. Don' recall them saying what version was reviewed.


But it seems somewhat disappointing.


----------



## TonyDP

I've been combing the reviews this morning; unfortunately there isn't much about the 3D mode, especially on the PS3 side.


USAToday and TeamXbox both speak positively (albeit very briefly) about the 3D mode on the 360 version; no real specifics, just that it works well.


Gamepro's review calls the 360's 3D mode "fairly impressive"
http://www.gamepro.com/article/revie...ck-ops-review/ 


There was also an extremely positive preview of the 360 version's 3D over at Destructoid:
http://www.destructoid.com/preview-c...d-185632.phtml 


None of the above articles make mention of drastically reduced resolution or framerate (though it is pretty much accepted that the game runs around 30fps in 3D mode).


============================================================ ==


BTW, lost amid all the Black Ops hoopla is the news that The Sly Collection for PS3 is also being released today. It features remastered versions of the PS2 Sly Cooper games and Part 3 supports full stereoscopic 3D.


----------



## icerat4

I am getting black ops today on ps3...Do i need to do anything for me to play in 3d..i am all set up as far as 3d tv av etc.What do i do to get it to play in 3d...thanks.


----------



## eddy_winds




> Quote:
> What do i do to get it to play in 3d...



Popcorn


----------



## icerat4




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eddy_winds* /forum/post/19460054
> 
> 
> Popcorn



Blahhh funny..I looked around and saw that you have to go into options and select 3d.. take a look below.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jNXlwU4R8KY


----------



## TonyDP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *icerat4* /forum/post/19460085
> 
> 
> Blahhh funny..I looked around and saw that you have to go into options and select 3d.. take a look below.
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jNXlwU4R8KY



The PS3 version supports 3D in TOP/BOTTOM mode so you also need to make sure your TV supports that mode and, after turning on 3D in the game menu, you must also turn on TOP/BOTTOM 3D via your TV's menu.


----------



## icerat4




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyDP* /forum/post/19460164
> 
> 
> The PS3 version supports 3D in TOP/BOTTOM mode so you also need to make sure your TV supports that mode and, after turning on 3D in the game menu, you must also turn on TOP/BOTTOM 3D via your TV's menu.





I have a new sony hx800 and sony 3d reciver also...So i guess i am good to go later this afternoon .i will give my review later ..


----------



## eddy_winds




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *icerat4* /forum/post/19460085
> 
> 
> Blahhh funny..I looked around and saw that you have to go into options and select 3d.. take a look below.
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jNXlwU4R8KY



U c this 1 ?

youtube_Shotgun


----------



## WirelessGuru

Got Black Ops XBOX 360 version today. can't wait to get off work and try it out. I'll report back.


----------



## Spoodily

Sly Cooper's release got botched so it is hard to find. It's in store only and should be showing up in the next couple of days.


----------



## hurtinpeeps420

yeah got black ops for 360 3d isnt bad just has some eye strain ..... and for the record I've never had eye strain before


----------



## jgree32

Can't comment for PS3 but I have played black ops on a xbox 360 with a 50" 3d samsung at a friends house and I was quite impressed. The depth effect while looking through scope was really cool.


----------



## Milmanias




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hurtinpeeps420* /forum/post/19463846
> 
> 
> yeah got black ops for 360 3d isnt bad just has some eye strain ..... and for the record I've never had eye strain before



Same thing happened to me. I only tried it on one mp match and then went back to 2D. I'll try the campaign in 3D tonight. First time for eye strain, too, but I haven't had much stuff to try in 3D. I don't remember the PS3 demos causing eye strain, though. I played Black Ops on the 360 on a Mits DLP. Kind of a relief to hear I wasn't the only one.


----------



## pjb16




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Milmanias* /forum/post/19464375
> 
> 
> Same thing happened to me. I only tried it on one mp match and then went back to 2D. I'll try the campaign in 3D tonight. First time for eye strain, too, but I haven't had much stuff to try in 3D. I don't remember the PS3 demos causing eye strain, though. I played Black Ops on the 360 on a Mits DLP. Kind of a relief to hear I wasn't the only one.



I plan on playing campaign in 3D, not sure I'd be able to play MP with it on.


----------



## kblee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Milmanias* /forum/post/19464375
> 
> 
> Same thing happened to me. I only tried it on one mp match and then went back to 2D. I'll try the campaign in 3D tonight. First time for eye strain, too, but I haven't had much stuff to try in 3D. I don't remember the PS3 demos causing eye strain, though. I played Black Ops on the 360 on a Mits DLP. Kind of a relief to hear I wasn't the only one.



This was my exact experience as well. It was a bit of sensory overload. It was just too much new stuff all at once and the 3D just seemed distracting. I'm gonna give it another try in a few days after I have learned the MP maps and am more comfortable with where I need to go.


----------



## jim2011

It was announced back at E3 that Need for Speed: Hot Pursuit would be in 3D for PS3 however none of the excellent reviews it received mentioned anything about 3D.


I contacted Criterion (the developer) and they responded back saying that 3D will not be in at launch but will be later.


----------



## pjb16




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jim2011* /forum/post/19464727
> 
> 
> It was announced back at E3 that Need for Speed: Hot Pursuit would be in 3D for PS3 however none of the excellent reviews it received mentioned anything about 3D.
> *
> 
> I contacted Criterion (the developer) and they responded back saying that 3D will not be in at launch but will be later.*



Damnit, just like NBA2k11.


At least Enslaved is supposed to get a 3D add-on even though it was never mentioned prior to release.


----------



## bontrager

I have purchased the PC (windows version) of Black Opps to get a higher resolution and maybe a higher frame rate.


I have not tried it yet; has anyone?


Just wondering that as long as you have a supported Nvidia card in your computer and 3D TV that you would not need Nvidia 3D vision kit and their active shutter glasses to play in 3D.


Thank you.


----------



## almostinsane

You do need the 3D Vision kit. It enables 3D TV Play to connect to a TV. You don't actually use the emitter or nVidia glasses.


----------



## bontrager




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *almostinsane* /forum/post/19465129
> 
> 
> You do need the 3D Vision kit. It enables 3D TV Play to connect to a TV. You don't actually use the emitter or nVidia glasses.



Thank you for your quick response. So if I understand 3dTV play properly, all you need is this new software and a capable Nvidia card and you are set to play on ANY 3D TV?


----------



## bontrager




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bontrager* /forum/post/19465340
> 
> 
> Thank you for your quick response. So if I understand 3dTV play properly, all you need is this new software and a capable Nvidia card and you are set to play on ANY 3D TV?



I now see that I will need a 3D vision kit also, not sure why if I'm not going to use the emitter or their glasses?????


----------



## palmeiro




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Milmanias* /forum/post/19464375
> 
> 
> Same thing happened to me. I only tried it on one mp match and then went back to 2D. I'll try the campaign in 3D tonight. First time for eye strain, too, but I haven't had much stuff to try in 3D. I don't remember the PS3 demos causing eye strain, though. I played Black Ops on the 360 on a Mits DLP. Kind of a relief to hear I wasn't the only one.



I have Mits 73" DLP and I also had somewhat of a same problem. Played 1 game on MP in 3D and thought it was "okay" at best but felt out of place. Zombie mode was same as well. Then messed with "Glasses L-R" setting and changed from Standard to Reverse or vice-versa and that made a world of difference. If you never messed with that setting before (I never did since I never had things directly connected to TV instead of converter for 3D before) then try that out and see if that makes it better. As it is, I don't think I can go back to playing in 2D mode again. That's how amazed I was with 360 3D last night.


----------



## TheMarco

Ok no NFS HP for me until that 3D mode patch is out. I think I'm gonna hold out anyway for a bit because Gran Turismo 5 should be out REALLY soon now and I expect amazing 3D there.


Still on the fence on COD Black Ops. I wish someone would compare the 3D between xbox360 and PS3...


----------



## TonyDP

I was a little leary about all the apparent gotchas with 3D on the 360 so I decided to get the PS3 version and having played thru the first couple of levels I've very happy with it. Assuming your PS3 is correctly set up for 3D, all you have to do is start up the game, turn on the 3D glasses and you're good to go. No need to explicitly set the 3D mode on the TV or mess around with the resolution settings on the console. Also, the trophy messages and guide all look fine even when in 3D mode and don't exhibit distortions like the 360 version does.


Visually the game looks very nice and quite sharp in 3D and I notice much less stairstepping than in side-by-side 3D games like Avatar. The sense of depth during the pre-rendered cinemas is pretty subtle but the actual game and cinematics using the in-game engine all exhibit a strong sense of depth. I also didn't experience any eyestrain after about 45 minutes to an hour of gameplay The framerate also seems quite stable and I never noticed any drops. There doesn't seem to be any depth control setting in the game but the level of depth presented feels about right. Ghosting/crosstalk has also been pretty much a non-issue so far.


While I prefer 360 when it comes to games, the PS3 seems to be a better platform for supporting 3D and this game would seem to bear than out as the support is pretty much seamless. Enabling 3D on the 360 feels cumbersome, like the capability was bolted on and something of an afterthought. Based on what I've seen, if you're into 3D I really think the PS3 version is the stronger release.



==========================================================


As far as Need For Speed goes, no 3D equals no sale for me. The game was very ordinary both visually and in terms of gameplay. If it supported 3D I might have bought in on release day but now I'll just wait. Besides, I still haven't forgiven Criterion for ruining the Burnout series.


----------



## bontrager




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyDP* /forum/post/19465898
> 
> 
> I was a little leary about all the apparent gotchas with 3D on the 360 so I decided to get the PS3 version and having played thru the first couple of levels I've very happy with it. Assuming your PS3 is correctly set up for 3D, all you have to do is start up the game, turn on the 3D glasses and you're good to go. No need to explicitly set the 3D mode on the TV or mess around with the resolution settings on the console. Also, the trophy messages and guide all look fine even when in 3D mode and don't exhibit distortions like the 360 version does.
> 
> 
> Visually the game looks very nice and quite sharp in 3D and I notice much less stairstepping than in side-by-side 3D games like Avatar. The sense of depth during the pre-rendered cinemas is pretty subtle but the actual game and cinematics using the in-game engine all exhibit a strong sense of depth. I also didn't experience any eyestrain after about 45 minutes to an hour of gameplay The framerate also seems quite stable and I never noticed any drops. There doesn't seem to be any depth control setting in the game but the level of depth presented feels about right. Ghosting/crosstalk has also been pretty much a non-issue so far.
> 
> 
> While I prefer 360 when it comes to games, the PS3 seems to be a better platform for supporting 3D and this game would seem to bear than out as the support is pretty much seamless. Enabling 3D on the 360 feels cumbersome, like the capability was bolted on and something of an afterthought. Based on what I've seen, if you're into 3D I really think the PS3 version is the stronger release.
> 
> 
> 
> ==========================================================
> 
> 
> As far as Need For Speed goes, no 3D equals no sale for me. The game was very ordinary both visually and in terms of gameplay. If it supported 3D I might have bought in on release day but now I'll just wait. Besides, I still haven't forgiven Criterion for ruining the Burnout series.



Tony, always appreciate your indepth reviews. Based on this I am going to return my PC version of the game in favor of the PS3 version, don't want to chance since some feel that I would still need the Nvidai 3d vision kit and/or 3d TV play (not out yet) to play the game in 3d. Althought BestBuy claimed that it should work in 3D as long as I have a 3d capabpe 3d enable video card from Nvidia which I do.


But if they are wrong I don't think they will let me return the game for exchange.


----------



## TonyDP

My pleasure bontrager; these viewpoints are always a little subjective but seeing as I own both consoles I hope that I'm being fair in my assessments. While I'm sure the PC version would always look sharper than either the 360 or PS3 (if you can get it to work), for me you just can't beat the plug 'n play simplicity of a console, even if it means taking a hit in image quality.


BTW, I looked everywhere for a copy of The Sly Collection today to no avail; looks like tripped up on that game's release.


----------



## Spoodily

I got the guy at Best Buy to dig around in the back and he found a copy of The Sly Collection for me. It was $40. I have never played these games before but everyone that has seems to have fond memories of them. All three of the games can be played in 3D. The 3D is more depth, not really any pop out. I'm glad I purchased it; it takes me back to a simpler time.


----------



## almostinsane




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bontrager* /forum/post/19465340
> 
> 
> Thank you for your quick response. So if I understand 3dTV play properly, all you need is this new software and a capable Nvidia card and you are set to play on ANY 3D TV?



Your right, but the software to use without the emitter isn't available to purchase yet.


----------



## icerat4

Anyone get the New .Fight 3D move game ..looks like it may be a neat game..


----------



## TonyDP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Spoodily* /forum/post/19467143
> 
> 
> I got the guy at Best Buy to dig around in the back and he found a copy of The Sly Collection for me. It was $40. I have never played these games before but everyone that has seems to have fond memories of them. All three of the games can be played in 3D. The 3D is more depth, not really any pop out. I'm glad I purchased it; it takes me back to a simpler time.



I had a BB guy look the game up on the store computer and there were none available at any store in my area though they did show as being in transit so they'll hopefully arrive by the weekend.


Glad to read that all three games are in 3D; I thought only the third one supported it.


----------



## hurtinpeeps420

yeah I picked up (the fight lights out) and will try out the the 3d tonight let you guys know how it is ....


----------



## TonyDP

I managed to find a copy of The Sly Collection today and was extremely disappointed by the quality of the 3D. This compilation presents remastered versions of the three Sly Cooper games which were originally released on the PS2. The games center on a master thief raccoon and involve lots of platforming and a little stealth.


While the gameplay is fine and the remastered graphics OK (if still a little soft a lot of the time) the 3D effect is almost negligible and even at its highest setting there is very little depth and absolutely no 3D pop. I've gotten better results from 2D>3D conversions than what passes for 3D in this game; definitely Sony's first misstep in its support of 3D from what I've been able to see.


----------



## hurtinpeeps420

the fight lights out is a good game please dont trust the poor reviews and in 3d WOW theres three camera modes where your fighter is popping out the screen atleast a feet or 2 and blood and sweat fly out the screen. You really have the throw the punches not like wii where you just wagle. True one to one when you throw the punches and never once did it throw a punch other then the one that I intended like I said its true one to one motion. Online is alot of fun you can bet on fighters while watching them, awesome feature which more sport or online games in general need to have. Definltey impressed with this game glad I took a chance on it.


----------



## WirelessGuru




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Milmanias* /forum/post/19464375
> 
> 
> Same thing happened to me. I only tried it on one mp match and then went back to 2D. I'll try the campaign in 3D tonight. First time for eye strain, too, but I haven't had much stuff to try in 3D. I don't remember the PS3 demos causing eye strain, though. I played Black Ops on the 360 on a Mits DLP. Kind of a relief to hear I wasn't the only one.



I have to support this as well. I only played about an hour and suffered eye strain. I have a 73" Mits DLP. I also suffered some motion sickness but that may just be an issue I suffer with some first person shooter games. King Kong made me sick too.


I have to admit, I was a little disappointed with the 3d on this game. It's there but doesn't feel very "deep".


----------



## kblee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *palmeiro* /forum/post/19465685
> 
> 
> I have Mits 73" DLP and I also had somewhat of a same problem. Played 1 game on MP in 3D and thought it was "okay" at best but felt out of place. Zombie mode was same as well. *Then messed with "Glasses L-R" setting and changed from Standard to Reverse or vice-versa and that made a world of difference.* If you never messed with that setting before (I never did since I never had things directly connected to TV instead of converter for 3D before) then try that out and see if that makes it better. As it is, I don't think I can go back to playing in 2D mode again. That's how amazed I was with 360 3D last night.



Bingo!! I messed with the standard vs. reverse settings and that made all the difference in the world. I played MP for 2.5-3 hours in 3D last night and it was incredible. I found that the 3D is better on some maps than on others. The darker ones (Hanoi in particular) really gave me that "WOW" feeling.


----------



## Jtrizzy

Anyone read up on gt5 3d? Resolution, fps etc.


----------



## hnupe3

I picked the game up yesterday...WOW. the 3d version on PS3 is great..must have if you won a PS3 and 3d TV.


----------



## TonyDP

A quick question for anyone who owns the Avatar game for PS3: when playing in 3D do you have to manually set your TV to the desired 3D mode or is it like Black Ops for the PS3 where all you need to do is turn on the glasses? Thanks in advance.


----------



## dalek255




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyDP* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> A quick question for anyone who owns the Avatar game for PS3: when playing in 3D do you have to manually set your TV to the desired 3D mode or is it like Black Ops for the PS3 where all you need to do is turn on the glasses? Thanks in advance.



You have to set it manually on my samsung.


----------



## NSX1992

I just bought NBA 2K11 from Best Buy for PS3. The 3D is awesome on my 82" DLP. Just finished CofD so this is my next game. I normally don't play basketball video games but with 3D I will. I am a Lakers fan.


----------



## TheMarco

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Jtrizzy* 
Anyone read up on gt5 3d? Resolution, fps etc.
I think it's going to run in 720p. FPS nobody knows really. Reports I've read is that it looks good but the 3D effect is not all that pronounced. To me that's a good thing because a game like GT5 needs to look real rather than have stuff fly out of the screen and show extreme depth of field etc.


I can't wait to try it. 7 days to go.....


----------



## Jtrizzy

Yeah that is really annoying about 2k11. I would have just waited till now to buy the game had I known the patch would a minimum month and a half later. Can't wait to check out gt5 in 2d and 3d mode, hopefully the graphics live up to the hype.


----------



## bandit7319

I'm psyched about GT5 too! I've played Call of Duty in 3D mode, but I just rented that game because few games can keep my attention for very long. I wish they'd release a 3D patch for Borderlands... I've been hooked on that for a year lol.


But GT5 is going to be amazing. I've downloaded Super Stardust, Motor Storm, and Wipeout. Super Stardust I think is a great example of how cool 3D effects can show depth, like whenever the ship explodes it's amazing how it make it feel like it's exploding forever into space. And when one quarter of the big UFOs explode and the 3D effect makes it look perfectly like it's just that one side.


Motorstorm is fantastic too. I noted this in another forum, but I like that people are designing these 3D games with smaller screens in mind, because some of the 3D effects of IMAX movies (like any of the "chase" scenes") don't have the same impact on smaller screens and the 3D doesn't look as immersive as on a giant screen. However the 3D effects used in games do amazing jobs or recreating depth. I haven't played all the way through, but in Motorstorm when you get dirtbikes, the 3D effect is so cool. And the taunts where he turns around looks like his hand is coming out of the screen lol.


In Wipeout, the 3D effect is good, but not as good as I was hoping. some of the parts of it do look awesome, like when you launch missles and they explode, or when a ship in front of you drops the mines. One other 3D effect that I've really started to love is in that game too (and used well in Bloody Valentine), that's like the HUD. The HUG looks like it's outside, framing the actual image. In My Bloody Valentine, when the camcorder was dropped and a naked Jaime King was running away lol, the information like battery, time, etc again looked like it framed the main image. Cool effects


I'm going to look through this whole long forum, but what are people's thoughts on PAIN? I think the 3D would look cool but I'm not sure how much that game would keep my attention. And Hustle Kings, 3D pool sounds cool but I can see it getting real boring real fast.


----------



## icerat4




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NSX1992* /forum/post/19498774
> 
> 
> I just bought NBA 2K11 from Best Buy for PS3. The 3D is awesome on my 82" DLP. Just finished CofD so this is my next game. I normally don't play basketball video games but with 3D I will. I am a Lakers fan.






Going to get mine today..Sucks the people who already bought it .Have to wait for a patch...Move 3d ready this will be good.Me thinks


----------



## TonyDP

Prince of Persia: The Sands of Time in HD with 3D support is now available on the PSN store for $14.99. This is a remastered version of the original PS2 game which has been gussied up with hi-res textures and stereoscopic 3D. I'm downloading it right now (nearly 3GB) and will post some impressions once I've had a chance to try it out.


----------



## TonyDP

Prince of Persia finally finished downloading and installing after 3 1/2 hours; since it was so late I could only play it briefly but I liked what I saw. Graphically, the game seems to have gotten a nice upgrade as the in-game textures appeared clearer and there were no visible seams that I could make out.


As far as 3D goes, the pre-rendered cinemas do not appear to be in 3D and appear softer than the actual game (much like the pre-rendered cinemas in the God of War Collection) but the game itself looks quite nice and exhibits a very nice sense of depth. There was also no visible ghosting that I could make out and I didn't notice any drop in resolution or framerate in going from 2D to 3D. Also, to enable 3D you only need to select it from the options menu and turn on your glasses; no need to fiddle with the TV's 3D controls.


While I would have preferred that Ubisoft simply release a compilation BluRay (as they are doing in Europe) I am happy with what I've seen so far and if the rest of the game holds up I'll definitely be springing for Warrior Within and Two Thrones when they are released as well.


----------



## TheMarco

Has anyone here played Gran Turismo 5 in 3D yet?


Unfortunately I preordered at GameStop who are release-day nazis so I won't be getting my copy till tomorrow morning. But... I'll be posting about my experiences. If anyone else has already tried it I can't wait to hear about it!


----------



## TonyDP

The new DLC package for Enslaved: Odyssey to the West came out today. In addition to a standalone adventure featuring Pigsy, the DLC also includes 3D support for the game via side by side, top/bottom and TriOviz (which I believe is an anaglyph style of 3D featuring colored glasses). You can also choose the degree of depth. As with other games that implement 3D on the Xbox 360, you have to manually select the 3D mode from the TV's menu.


The 3D effect is something of a mixed bag. The sense of depth within the game and in cinemas that use the in-game engine is very good but the graphics, especially in the first level on the slave ship, can appear coarse at times as there appears to be a fairly significant drop in resolution (there's some really ugly stair-stepping on the floor grates). There is also an odd shimmering effect around parts of the characters, especially their hair. This isn't ghosting (which I really never experienced while sampling the levels) but more of a graphical glitch that could be related to the lower resolution. I'll be curious to see if Namco Bandai releases a patch to address it. The pre-rendered Cinemas do not appear to be in 3D.


I haven't tried the Pigsy mission yet as I was really more interested in the 3D but based on what I experienced, anyone who's thinking of plunking down the 800 points / $10 solely for the 3D may be a little disappointed.


----------



## Spoodily

Quote:

Originally Posted by *bandit7319*
I'm going to look through this whole long forum, but what are people's thoughts on PAIN? I think the 3D would look cool but I'm not sure how much that game would keep my attention. And Hustle Kings, 3D pool sounds cool but I can see it getting real boring real fast.
Do yourself a favor and ignore PAIN. Only certain "events" are 3d and the game just sucks. Hustle Kings is fun, even better if you have Move. I don't play it much but don't regret buying it.


----------



## White_Worm




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheMarco* /forum/post/19535817
> 
> 
> Has anyone here played Gran Turismo 5 in 3D yet?
> 
> 
> Unfortunately I preordered at GameStop who are release-day nazis so I won't be getting my copy till tomorrow morning.



FYI, GameStop Corporate and employees can face HUGE federal fines and lawsuits for breaking the street-release date, so I wouldn't say its fair to call them Nazis.


I'm just waiting to get off of work so I can go pick up my copy. Hands down the most photorealistic video game ever, and 3D should only add to it. I'll post my experiences with it as well.


FYI, I just found an article saying that the PS3 has over 50 stereoscopic games on the way. It doesn't really say much more than that, but it is certainly good news. Perhaps game developers & publishers are finally starting to figure out that 3D isn't a rewrite of the game, its mostly just a post-process effect. And they've been over-doing the post-process effects for years (bloom lighting). Here's the link.


----------



## JaylisJayP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheMarco* /forum/post/19535817
> 
> 
> Has anyone here played Gran Turismo 5 in 3D yet?
> 
> 
> Unfortunately I preordered at GameStop who are release-day nazis so I won't be getting my copy till tomorrow morning. But... I'll be posting about my experiences. If anyone else has already tried it I can't wait to hear about it!



I think the default setting for the game is the best. If you try to increase the 3D effect you get some nasty ghosting, especially on the driving line if you use that.


Overall though, it's very well integrated. Menus pop out, and there's a nice, subtle, immersive sense of depth when racing. Not too in-your-face, but enough to really feel in the game, especially with the cockpit view.


----------



## Elladan

I know someone has done this. I just hooked up my PS3 to my 3D TV. Initially I ran HDMI from the PS3 to the TV, which has an optical back to my (non 3D capable) receiver. All I got was 2.1 sound. Then when I ran HDMI through my receiver, I got 5.1 sound, as expected, but upon starting one of the 3D demos, the picture turned black and my receiver threw up some error code.

Now, I understand that since the receiver isn't 3D capable, I won't get Full 3D with sources being sent through that (my BDT300 is connected to the TV directly for video, and to the receiver for sound), but I somehow thought the PS3 does 720 3D, not full, so was hoping that would work.

Am I just out of luck and will I have to live with 2.1 sound by connecting the PS3 directly to the TV and have optical back to the receiver or is there some setting I should use for the PS3. I am pretty sure I'm out of optical ports on my receiver or I'd try to hook the PS3 up to that for sound.


----------



## dhvsfan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Elladan* /forum/post/19609382
> 
> 
> I know someone has done this. I just hooked up my PS3 to my 3D TV. Initially I ran HDMI from the PS3 to the TV, which has an optical back to my (non 3D capable) receiver. All I got was 2.1 sound. Then when I ran HDMI through my receiver, I got 5.1 sound, as expected, but upon starting one of the 3D demos, the picture turned black and my receiver threw up some error code.
> 
> Now, I understand that since the receiver isn't 3D capable, I won't get Full 3D with sources being sent through that (my BDT300 is connected to the TV directly for video, and to the receiver for sound), but I somehow thought the PS3 does 720 3D, not full, so was hoping that would work.
> 
> Am I just out of luck and will I have to live with 2.1 sound by connecting the PS3 directly to the TV and have optical back to the receiver or is there some setting I should use for the PS3. I am pretty sure I'm out of optical ports on my receiver or I'd try to hook the PS3 up to that for sound.



You might want to search for a HDMI splitter device where you have ONE 1.4a HDMI input and TWO 1.4a HDMI outputs. I don't know if such a device exists.


----------



## Elladan

Did find an available optical port on my receiver so for now, this is the way I'm getting what I'm looking for (5.1 sound, 3D picture).


----------



## bontrager

Uncharted3: Drake's Deception announced by Sony and it will be in 3D.

http://ve3d.ign.com/articles/news/58...iler-Screenies


----------



## SNOWMAN5373

Any more on this game? How does the 3d compare to Motorstorm and Stardust? Thanks



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyDP* /forum/post/19506991
> 
> 
> Prince of Persia finally finished downloading and installing after 3 1/2 hours; since it was so late I could only play it briefly but I liked what I saw. Graphically, the game seems to have gotten a nice upgrade as the in-game textures appeared clearer and there were no visible seams that I could make out.
> 
> 
> As far as 3D goes, the pre-rendered cinemas do not appear to be in 3D and appear softer than the actual game (much like the pre-rendered cinemas in the God of War Collection) but the game itself looks quite nice and exhibits a very nice sense of depth. There was also no visible ghosting that I could make out and I didn't notice any drop in resolution or framerate in going from 2D to 3D. Also, to enable 3D you only need to select it from the options menu and turn on your glasses; no need to fiddle with the TV's 3D controls.
> 
> 
> While I would have preferred that Ubisoft simply release a compilation BluRay (as they are doing in Europe) I am happy with what I've seen so far and if the rest of the game holds up I'll definitely be springing for Warrior Within and Two Thrones when they are released as well.


----------



## TonyDP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SNOWMAN5373* /forum/post/19639781
> 
> 
> Any more on this game? How does the 3d compare to Motorstorm and Stardust? Thanks



I played a few more levels since my original post and my initial observations still hold. The 3D is all about depth as nothing pops out of the screen; there is no visible drop in resolution to my eyes between 2D and 3D modes; there is no visible control lag when in 3D mode; ghosting really doesn't seem to be an issue with the title; the pre-rendered cinemas are 2D but everything else is 3D.


----------



## Anthony1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyDP* /forum/post/19640293
> 
> 
> I played a few more levels since my original post and my initial observations still hold. The 3D is all about depth as nothing pops out of the screen; there is no visible drop in resolution to my eyes between 2D and 3D modes; there is no visible control lag when in 3D mode; ghosting really doesn't seem to be an issue with the title; the pre-rendered cinemas are 2D but everything else is 3D.



Did you ever play Sands of Time on the original Xbox? If I remember correctly, it was a bit better than the PS2 version, so I'm wondering if this one uprezzed really looks any better than the old Xbox 1 version. Certainly, the 3D is a cool touch, so that does add some value, but if it looks only a tiny bit better than the original Xbox version, I'm not sure I'd want to replay that whole game in 2010, 3D or no.


Not that it's a bad game or anything, it's just there are only so many hours to play games, and I've got a ton of other games much higher on my "need to play asap" list.


----------



## TonyDP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Anthony1* /forum/post/19642779
> 
> 
> Did you ever play Sands of Time on the original Xbox? If I remember correctly, it was a bit better than the PS2 version, so I'm wondering if this one uprezzed really looks any better than the old Xbox 1 version. Certainly, the 3D is a cool touch, so that does add some value, but if it looks only a tiny bit better than the original Xbox version, I'm not sure I'd want to replay that whole game in 2010, 3D or no.
> 
> 
> Not that it's a bad game or anything, it's just there are only so many hours to play games, and I've got a ton of other games much higher on my "need to play asap" list.



I did own the Xbox version of Sands of Time and going strictly on memory (it's been years since I had it) I'd say this looks a little better than that but not dramatically so as the Xbox always had a graphical advantage over the PS2. However, this new version does natively support widescreen while the original was only 4:3 so that's another advantage in its favor.


----------



## Anthony1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyDP* /forum/post/19643865
> 
> 
> this new version does natively support widescreen while the original was only 4:3 so that's another advantage in its favor.



That is cool, if it's a "legit" 16:9. I'd definitely like to pick this up... when I can get it for $9.99. Or maybe they include it with Playstation plus, and I'd try out Playstation Plus for awhile.


----------



## TonyDP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Anthony1* /forum/post/19644825
> 
> 
> That is cool, if it's a "legit" 16:9. I'd definitely like to pick this up... when I can get it for $9.99. Or maybe they include it with Playstation plus, and I'd try out Playstation Plus for awhile.



Right now its only available thru the Playstation Store in North America for $14.99; don't know if there's a discount for Playstation Plus subscribers.


Other regions include it as part of a Prince of Persia Trilogy HD 3D collection (all three original PoP games get 3D) which typically sells for the equivalent of $40.


Ubisoft decided not to sell the trilogy set in North America, probably owing to disappointing sales of Forgotten Sands, though you may be able to find a copy on eBay. My understanding is that it's region free and should play on any PS3.


----------



## distant30

PS3 Enslaved: Odyssey to the West : In 3D the resolution is really low and poorly implemented. Environment looks messy, characters has artifacts around their body contours. There is depth control but no convergence control whatsoever so the game has depth but no popout (ie for me popout also means solidity of objects which makes the 3D effects much more satisfying when used properly, some also call it "toy-ification effect").


By contrast, GT5 has both parallax and convergence controls and the result is a beautiful 3D game. Developers should implement both Parallax and Convergence controls to make 3D games not appearing as gimmicks to consumers, really.


I'm already not buying any PC games that has convergence locked and now not going to get any PS3 games that don't have convergence control.


----------



## jessegun23

any suggestions on how i can get my ps3 slim to recognize that its hooked up to my samsung pn58c8000 ? when I try to play super stardust HD it doest ask to put it in 3D which is a big bummer since ive eard this game is amazing in 3d


----------



## dbburns

Quote:

Originally Posted by *jessegun23* 
any suggestions on how i can get my ps3 slim to recognize that its hooked up to my samsung pn58c8000 ? when I try to play super stardust HD it doest ask to put it in 3D which is a big bummer since ive eard this game is amazing in 3d
If you haven't already, try redoing the video output settings on the PS3. Also, make sure that you have a recent firmware update installed on the PS3. I don't remember what version added 3D support, but it was several months ago now. I'm still new at this 3D stuff myself, but hopefully these suggestions will help.







Once you get it working, try out the Motorstorm 3D game found in the PS store. I think there is a demo for it. The graphics aren't the sharpest, but the 3D effect is great.


----------



## dankfoot

Hi Guys,


I just got my 3D TV and have been looking some games to play. Right now I do not have my PS3 hooked up to the net (never have).


So I guess this is a must in order to get some good games? Is there a game that is a must DL for 3D?


Thanks,


----------



## distant30

Motostorm Pacific Rift is the most fun downloadable game from PS store for me. Try out the demo, also in 3D.


----------



## dankfoot

So just to confirm.


Walmart has MotorStorm Pacific Rift but this isn't 3D?


In order to get the 3D one you must download from the PS3 store?


----------



## y2j

Quote:

Originally Posted by *dankfoot* 
So just to confirm.


Walmart has MotorStorm Pacific Rift but this isn't 3D?


In order to get the 3D one you must download from the PS3 store?
Correct. And the downloadable version only has some of the tracks and vehicles. It is not the full game you get when you buy the disc


----------



## dankfoot

Quote:

Originally Posted by *y2j* 
Correct. And the downloadable version only has some of the tracks and vehicles. It is not the full game you get when you buy the disc








Ok Thanks,


----------



## Nanite

Quote:

Originally Posted by *dankfoot* 
So just to confirm.

Walmart has MotorStorm Pacific Rift but this isn't 3D?

In order to get the 3D one you must download from the PS3 store?
"MotorStorm Pacific Rift" is the older 2D game.


"MotorStorm 3D Rift" is the new 3D MotorStorm game (also has less tracks than the 'Pacific')


----------



## dhvsfan

Quote:

Originally Posted by *jessegun23* 
any suggestions on how i can get my ps3 slim to recognize that its hooked up to my samsung pn58c8000 ? when I try to play super stardust HD it doest ask to put it in 3D which is a big bummer since ive eard this game is amazing in 3d
Do you have the 3.50 firmware on your slim? That might help. Also, see if the Sammy has 3D settings in its menu. ALSO, 3D only works over HDMI so make sure you have a "high-speed" HDMI cable. (The cable MUST conform to the HDMI 1.3 spec)


Good Luck


----------



## Jtrizzy

So what 3d slider levels should I use for GT5?


----------



## Dahlsim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jessegun23* /forum/post/19650158
> 
> 
> any suggestions on how i can get my ps3 slim to recognize that its hooked up to my samsung pn58c8000 ? when I try to play super stardust HD it doest ask to put it in 3D which is a big bummer since ive eard this game is amazing in 3d




Also if you're going through a receiver try going straight to the TV first.


----------



## idividebyzero

is there an updated list of all 3d supported games?


How about demos that support 3D for 360 and PS3?


For PS3 Ive found these demos: Motorstorm 3d, MLB 3d, Wipeout HD. I havent found any demos for the 360 besides that Arcade shooter which was like 1995 quality stuff.


----------



## scorcho

I didn't notice much popping out of the screen til i upped the 3d settings in GT5 and then went to one of the snow tracks, the snow definately seemed like it was coming down in front of my TV, not bad IMO.


----------



## jwhyrock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *idividebyzero* /forum/post/19666370
> 
> 
> is there an updated list of all 3d supported games?
> 
> 
> How about demos that support 3D for 360 and PS3?
> 
> 
> For PS3 Ive found these demos: Motorstorm 3d, MLB 3d, Wipeout HD. I havent found any demos for the 360 besides that Arcade shooter which was like 1995 quality stuff.



I agree is there a list that we can keep updated via this thread? I am specifically interested in PS3 3D games and/or demos (both via PSN download and on disc). Both already out and coming out.


Unlike some people though (Darth) I read the name of the thread so I realize it is for all "Console" 3D games so I am all for having a list of all 3D console game content here, just pointing out my interest is the PS3 side.


I follow a Samsung TV thread very closely and for everyone's calibration settings on the thread they have a link to a google spreadsheet. We could have a game list we continue to update via an Excel like spreadsheet attached in the first post so everyone has easy access.


It's very inconvenient to have to sift through multiple pages of a topic to compile a list of games.


I will help by contributing what I know about for PS3 right now:


PS3 On Disc:


Tron: Evolution


PSN Full Games:


Auditorium HD *PS Move support*

High Velocity Bowling *PS Move support*

Hustle Kings *PS Move support*

Motorstorm: 3D Rift

PAIN *only some modes supported in 3D*

Prince of Persia: Sands of Time HD

Prince of Persia: Warrior Within HD

Super Stardust HD

Swords & Soldiers

Tumble *PS Move support*

Wipeout HD



PSN Demos:


MLB 10 The Show 3D

Motorstorm: Pacific Rift

Super Stardust HD

Swords & Soldiers

Tumble


** I think there is also a 3D minigolf game, but when I went to the PS Store under 3D Demos it wasn't there, but I could have sworn I downloaded a demo for it and have it on my PS3. I'll have to double check tomorrow if I have time to see. Maybe I'm confused **


**From Google the game is -- 3D Ultra Mini Golf Adventures 2 -- but it's weird because I can't find much on it. Minigolf in 3D sounds badass. Someone will have to chime in about it.**


Has anyone actually played Avatar in 3D? Is it worth picking up on Ebay or something or is it a terrible movie game?


----------



## NSX1992

You should add Avatar, Call of Duty Black Ops and NBA 2K11.


----------



## dbburns

I didn't realize that High Velocity Bowling added 3D support. Was that in the Move-enabling patch? Or is there a later patch for it? Or is it only in the disc-based version?


Here is a list of 3D games on the PS3 from the PS blog.

http://blog.us.playstation.com/2010/...-and-blu-rays/


----------



## jwhyrock

Here's another great link which I would not have found without yours so thanks!

http://www.3dtested.com/3d-ps3-games-list/ 



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dbburns* /forum/post/19679063
> 
> 
> I didn't realize that High Velocity Bowling added 3D support. Was that in the Move-enabling patch? Or is there a later patch for it? Or is it only in the disc-based version?
> 
> 
> Here is a list of 3D games on the PS3 from the PS blog.
> 
> http://blog.us.playstation.com/2010/...-and-blu-rays/


----------



## sfetaz

What would you guys say is currently the best 3d effect from a full PS3 retail game? I believe Motorstorm 3d Rift is the best overall from what I understand, but what about full retail disc based 3d games?


----------



## distant30




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfetaz* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What would you guys say is currently the best 3d effect from a full PS3 retail game? I believe Motorstorm 3d Rift is the best overall from what I understand, but what about full retail disc based 3d games?



Rift is good but Gt5 is excellent in 3D since it gives users control for both parallax and convergence. Make use of both scales and don't use the default settings. Currently this is the only game that implements 3D in a respectable way. Enslaved Odyssey to the West is a piece of 3D garbage. I regret getting it.


----------



## jwhyrock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *distant30* /forum/post/19689246
> 
> 
> Rift is good but Gt5 is excellent in 3D since it gives users control for both parallax and convergence. Make use of both scales and don't use the default settings. Currently this is the only game that implements 3D in a respectable way. Enslaved Odyssey to the West is a piece of 3D garbage. I regret getting it.



huh I heard it was pretty good, but I am not particularly interested in the game anyway so I wasn't planning on getting it. I believe you though. I have most of the downloadable ones not counting the Prince of Persia games.


Haven't had a chance to test many yet, but I did enjoy Motorstorm for the "pop" factor, but yeah it's not crystal clear. Still neat though for me. Tron is fairly subtle, but still enjoyable. Game got crap reviews, but if you are even remotely a Tron fan I think you'll like it. I have Eyepet on the way for the Mrs. as a Xmas present so I hope it looks good.


----------



## sfetaz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *distant30* /forum/post/19689246
> 
> 
> Rift is good but Gt5 is excellent in 3D since it gives users control for both parallax and convergence. Make use of both scales and don't use the default settings. Currently this is the only game that implements 3D in a respectable way. Enslaved Odyssey to the West is a piece of 3D garbage. I regret getting it.



Would you say the only way to determine the best Parallax and convergeince on my TV is trial and error? If so then PD needs to allow 3d setting changes in game. If not where would I find out the best for my TV that I am getting (pn58c7000).


I had a 65737 and when I set convergence too high in GT5 I would get crosstalk and eye strain from certain scenes (Pistons scene and driver walking towards you during main menu, and also during cockpit view mode.) I never attempted to lower the parallax because I assumed convergence was what mattered since parallax is the strength of the effect. Should I assume that is wrong?


----------



## distant30




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfetaz* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Would you say the only way to determine the best Parallax and convergeince on my TV is trial and error? If so then PD needs to allow 3d setting changes in game. If not where would I find out the best for my TV that I am getting (pn58c7000).



Yes, for best suited effects one needs to experiment with the settings since people's 3D sensitivity differ, and it takes a while for a new user's eyes to get used to the effect without eyestrain. So you might find necessary to keep adjusting, ie upping the scales, for the first couple weeks.



> Quote:
> I had a 65737 and when I set convergence too high in GT5 I would get crosstalk and eye strain from certain scenes (Pistons scene and driver walking towards you during main menu, and also during cockpit view mode.) I never attempted to lower the parallax because I assumed convergence was what mattered since parallax is the strength of the effect. Should I assume that is wrong?



Likely the cutscenes were pre rendered with a preset 3D different from the game. This happens for most games on PC as well (ie cutscenes either caused eyestrain due to out of whacked pop out setting or just plain 2D looking).


Parallax affects the depth into the screen, convergence affect the pop out from the screen. A combination of both scales will give the best effect. For a given depth ( parallax) you can increase the pop out (convergence), you will see the solidity/solidness/mass of all objects of the gaming world become more pronounced to the point of feeling you are in a claymation world, some called this effect "toy-ification" effect, some paper called it "the doll house effect".


Personally, I have both scales set at max and have no eyestrain at all playing the game (not the cutscenes).


----------



## Anthony1

Has anybody heard anything about the 3D patches that are supposed to be coming to NBA 2K11 and Need for Speed: Hot Pursuit ? I know that Best Buy had the exclusive on the 3D version of NBA 2K11, but I was under the impression that a 3D update was going to be coming at some point for everybody, regardless if they don't have the special Best Buy version of the game. Also, originally NFS: Hot Pursuit was supposed to be a 3D game, and I heard a patch was coming at some point, but haven't heard anything else.


----------



## Bertil

I tried the PS3 demos of Motorstorm: Pacific Rift and WipEout. Maybe I was too tired, but I found it nausiating and much more difficult then playing in 2D.


I had to use my 3DA-1 adapter in order to get 3D working... but that was expected.


----------



## jwhyrock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bertil* /forum/post/19734483
> 
> 
> I tried the PS3 demos of Motorstorm: Pacific Rift and WipEout. Maybe I was too tired, but I found it nausiating and much more difficult then playing in 2D.
> 
> 
> I had to use my 3DA-1 adapter in order to get 3D working... but that was expected.



I think you well acclimate. Its intense at first but then you don't notice it after a while


----------



## Bertil

Yeah, I haven't given up yet. It was just a little bit disappointing compared to the out of the ballpark homerun that watching "Despicable Me" was.


----------



## jwhyrock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bertil* /forum/post/19735304
> 
> 
> Yeah, I haven't given up yet. It was just a little bit disappointing compared to the out of the ballpark homerun that watching "Despicable Me" was.



I haven't watched a movie yet. Nothing I want to see is available. Maybe an IMAX movie or something. The 3d demo trailers available on playstation network are incredible though


----------



## Photokid1970

I've tried Avatar, Motorstorm Pacific Demo, Wipeout, tumble, and Pain so far.


My favorite is tumble - Move + 3D = Win! My wife is a non-gamer, and even she got up and walked around the room putting blocks on our 3D tower. The icons and medals that pop out of the screen are a nice bonus, but the true depth of the experience is awesome. You feel like you really are putting blocks on a tower right in front of your face.


I bought Avatar when it came out, and I played about half of it as the RDA and decided I'd shelve it until I got a 3D TV. This Christmas Santa brought me the 65" Panny, and now Avatar is a different game. When my character shoulders his rifle and fires across the valley - that really feels as if you are part of the environment. Impressive.


Motorstorm and Wipeout both look great - but I stink at racing games so I haven't played them as much as the others.


Pain came free with my PS3. That's probably the best thing I can say about it. If I had paid for it just to get one of the limited 3D games I would be royally ticked. The new mime mode is dumb... you can't control the mime at all, and if you control yourself to break the glass panes then you get "Cheater! 20 second time penalty." on the screen. Stupid.


----------



## jwhyrock

time to find a cheap copy of avatar for ps3 then hehe. Pain is an amazing game but I agree the 3d feels like an after thought



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Photokid1970* /forum/post/19735581
> 
> 
> I've tried Avatar, Motorstorm Pacific Demo, Wipeout, tumble, and Pain so far.
> 
> 
> My favorite is tumble - Move + 3D = Win! My wife is a non-gamer, and even she got up and walked around the room putting blocks on our 3D tower. The icons and medals that pop out of the screen are a nice bonus, but the true depth of the experience is awesome. You feel like you really are putting blocks on a tower right in front of your face.
> 
> 
> I bought Avatar when it came out, and I played about half of it as the RDA and decided I'd shelve it until I got a 3D TV. This Christmas Santa brought me the 65" Panny, and now Avatar is a different game. When my character shoulders his rifle and fires across the valley - that really feels as if you are part of the environment. Impressive.
> 
> 
> Motorstorm and Wipeout both look great - but I stink at racing games so I haven't played them as much as the others.
> 
> 
> Pain came free with my PS3. That's probably the best thing I can say about it. If I had paid for it just to get one of the limited 3D games I would be royally ticked. The new mime mode is dumb... you can't control the mime at all, and if you control yourself to break the glass panes then you get "Cheater! 20 second time penalty." on the screen. Stupid.


----------



## Anthony1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Photokid1970* /forum/post/19735581
> 
> 
> I've tried Avatar, Motorstorm Pacific Demo, Wipeout, tumble, and Pain so far.



You really need to try Super Stardust HD in 3D. To me, Motorstorm and Super Stardust are the two games that prove to me that 3D is the future of gaming. Motorstom does have a much lower resolution because of the 3D, but the fact that you can see so much of the track before you makes up for it, imo.


Super Stardust is one of those games that you might get immediately turned off by, but if you take some time and give it a chance, I think you'll find it to be one of the most addictive 3D experiences available right now.


----------



## jwhyrock

and allow me to say regardless of the piss poor reviews, Tron is an amazing game. If you even remotely like Tron it's wonderful. Minor camera grievances do not ruin an amazing gaming experience. The music, the scenery, everything really sucks you in. Even multiplayer is a blast (but not 3D). The 3D doesn't pop like Motorstorm, but it really adds so much depth to the gameplay. Especially when you're bouncing around and climbing up all these structures and have the ability to look down and up and see the sense of scale and height.


I love the game. So called professional reviews cookie cuttered each other's repsonses and **** on the game. If you look at user reviews they are mostly high so give it a chance. I would be surprised if you can't find a good deal on a copy since it got so many unfair reviews. Probably on sale.


----------



## TonyDP

I've also been having a lot of fun with Tron. When you put the 3D glasses on and look around at the massive computer world you inhabit it's quite a sight and the 3D effect lends a nice feeling of size and depth. In terms of gameplay, I actually think it does a good job of mixing up the action and gives you a sufficient number of different things to do. The biggest issue for me so far has been that the DS3 just isn't the greatest pad for accurate platforming as the sticks are way too loose. The vehicle levels can also be a little awkward to control. But on the whole, I'm glad I bought this game.


----------



## surferfb

Is the demo of the PS3 demo of MLB still up? I got a 3D TV over the weekend and can't seem to find it. I found everything else under "3D Demo" section.


----------



## jwhyrock

I would try going to the demo section where the games are alphabetized.


----------



## surferfb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jwhyrock* /forum/post/19887437
> 
> 
> I would try going to the demo section where the games are alphabetized.



Yeah, it's not there. They must have taken it off.


----------



## jessegun23

Crysis 2 Demo is up on xbox live it supports SBS 3D.


----------



## jtmcalpin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jessegun23* /forum/post/19892229
> 
> 
> Crysis 2 Demo is up on xbox live it supports SBS 3D.



NICE! I did not know the demo was going to support 3D. Cant wait to get home from work and try it.


----------



## king3pj

I found a way to get my old xbox without an hdmi port to work for black ops in 3D on my toshiba. I bought this component and toslink optical to hdmi converter from monoprice for about $41 after shipping.


You plug the component and optical cables into it and it has an hdmi out. It also does dolby 5.1 over hdmi through my receiver. I don't know if this will work for all 3D xbox games but it seems to be enough to trick my toshiba into letting me play my xbox in 3D.


I would post a link so others could find the product I'm talking about but I'm new to the forum so I'm not allowed to.


----------



## jwhyrock

Let us know how crysis 2 is (or killzone 3 if someone is playing it)


----------



## martyrd0m




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jwhyrock* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Let us know how crysis 2 is (or killzone 3 if someone is playing it)



It's ok. Lot of ghosting but the effect is really cool. Doesn't have the same down the sights look that black ops has but it's pretty neat. Killzone 3 I really am iffy on. Kz2 wasn't that great after all the hype. Id like to see a god of war 3d remake.


----------



## jtmcalpin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jwhyrock* /forum/post/19907100
> 
> 
> Let us know how crysis 2 is (or killzone 3 if someone is playing it)



I think the the 3d in Crysis 2 looks better than it does in black ops and is much better done. You can tell they spend significant time focusing on developing this game for 3d. I feel after playing black ops on my Panny for more than 30 mins it starts to bother me. I never have a problem watching hours on end of 3d movies, both directv and blurays.


With Crysis 2 the 3d effect just works. It looks great and ads Lots of depth and detail to the game. I played for 2 hours last night with out any eye strain. Definitely worth downloading the demo if you have 3d tv and an xbox.


----------



## johnsmith808

By the way, is the graphic quality reduced quite a bit when playing in 3d versus playing the same game in 2d? Thanks.


----------



## lagler1

Crysis was ok to me, it didnt really blow me away because the effects were subtle (although i didnt turn the 3d slider all the way up cuz i dont want a migrain) but its good for continous play with no eye strain. Also does anyone know if you can play the kz3 beta in 3d? I know you can play the campaign demo thats coming in 3d =, but im not sure about the beta!


----------



## jwhyrock

Can anyone verify if Atari's Undergarden recently released on PSN is actually 3D? It advertises 3D graphics, but like an idiot I bought 3D minigolf adventures 2 a while back wrongly assuming it was 3D.


----------



## martyrd0m

Quote:

Originally Posted by *lagler1*
Crysis was ok to me, it didnt really blow me away because the effects were subtle (although i didnt turn the 3d slider all the way up cuz i dont want a migrain) but its good for continous play with no eye strain. Also does anyone know if you can play the kz3 beta in 3d? I know you can play the campaign demo thats coming in 3d =, but im not sure about the beta!
There is a demo and beta out?


----------



## lagler1

Quote:

Originally Posted by *martyrd0m* 
There is a demo and beta out?
The beta dropped today, and might I add the 3d is stunning (to me atleast) and the campaign demo will dropp on the 9th for playstation plus subscribers and the 16th for everyone else.


----------



## blurredvision




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lagler1* /forum/post/19945491
> 
> 
> The beta dropped today, and might I add the 3d is stunning (to me atleast) and the campaign demo will dropp on the 9th for playstation plus subscribers and the 16th for everyone else.



This is correct. The currently-out beta and the upcoming single-player demo both support 3D (and have Move support, if that interests you). I have the beta downloaded but won't get to try it out until later tonight.


I'm really looking forward to hearing impressions of the retail release while using the KZ3 gun peripheral with Move while in 3D. It has some pretty immense potential on paper to be amazing.


----------



## martyrd0m

Looks like I have some downloading to do when I get home. Interested in the move support. Tried using the move controller for modern combat and hated it. Gonna see how this turns out. If anything the 3D content will be cool.


----------



## Mega1

I have both systems, for the 360 I played Modern warefare Black ops, Avatar, the Crysis 2 Demo and 3D Infinity. For the PS3 I have Pacific Rift, GT5, Super Star Dust, Wipe Out and the Kill Zone 3 Demo. I was showing my friends the PS3's offerings after the superbowl game and they were impressed! But it wasn't until after I turned on my 360 to show that platforms 3d offerings we came across a little game that blew us all away... 3D INFINITY drew the most ohhs and ahhs and head jerks during gameplay of the whole lot!! It was one of my first 3d games but its just a shooter reminisant of the likes of Space Harrier so after a week or 2 you move on to 3d games that are more engaging like those on the PS3. If you ever get the chance try 3d infinity! I would love to see a R-TYPE game built around the same engine!


----------



## markmathers

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Mega1*
I have both systems, for the 360 I played Modern warefare Black ops, Avatar, the Crysis 2 Demo and 3D Infinity. For the PS3 I have Pacific Rift, GT5, Super Star Dust, Wipe Out and the Kill Zone 3 Demo. I was showing my friends the PS3's offerings after the superbowl game and they were impressed! But it wasn't until after I turned on my 360 to show that platforms 3d offerings we came across a little game that blew us all away... 3D INFINITY drew the most ohhs and ahhs and head jerks during gameplay of the whole lot!! It was one of my first 3d games but its just a shooter reminisant of the likes of Space Harrier so after a week or 2 you move on to 3d games that are more engaging like those on the PS3. If you ever get the chance try 3d infinity! I would love to see a R-TYPE game built around the same engine!
Where can I get 3d infinity? Is it just a regular type game I could buy at a store or is it a download?


----------



## Mega1

Believe it or not 3D INFINITY is a indie game! You can only get it thru download from the market place.


----------



## TonyDP

I also have 3D Infinity, it's a simple but fun shooter in the vein of Space Harrier. The game uses side-by-side 3D and features nice depth and lots of stuff popping out of the screen. You can download it from the Indie games section of XBLA and try the entire first level in 3D for free; if you like it the entire game is only 400 points ($5).


----------



## MimsFamily

I tried 3d Infinity today. Really is most effective 3d coming-at-you effect that I've seen. Reminded me a little of the missile defense 3d game I used to play on my old sega master system, but that game was played with a light gun.

I'm played through modern warfare 2 and now almost finished black ops. I keep thinking Black ops is much better but perhaps its just more immersive for me with 3d turned on.


----------



## shazza

Really enjoying 3D RIFT ... can't wait for the new full Motostorm game (Apocalypse?) to come out. (Motorstorm is my fave racing game, so it was easy to adapt to 3D - I can imagine it might be awkward if you are new to the game).


Was a bit underwhelmed by GT5, but haven't adjusted any settings yet. Also have Black Ops, but haven't tried it yet. (I'm surprised how much 3D content is available already)


Also looking forward to MLB in 3D, as well as Top Spin 4 and Virtua Tennis 4.


----------



## bontrager

Just downloaded Kill Zone 3. Thought the 3D effect and resolution was very good on my panny plasma; very little if any ghosting.


I would say the resolution is close to 720P.


----------



## TonyDP

Downloaded the KZ3 demo last night (no longer a PS+ exclusive) and played thru it.


In terms of 3D, I thought it was a pretty good presentation with decent depth and the occasional object seeming to pop out of the screen. I did notice some very faint ghosting in a few of the in-game cinemas; dropping the in-game 3D depth setting to 85% helped out a lot in that regard while still maintaining a good sense of depth. Even with the in-game brightness maxxed out, the display was still a little too dark and I had to jack up the TV's brightness to compensate. The drop in resolution in going from 2D to 3D was not particularly bad but still noticeable to me, probably exacerbated by the fact that I have a fairly large screen.


In terms of gameplay, it felt about the same as KZ2. I've never been a big fan of this franchise and this demo did little to change that. I've never cared for the art style of the KZ games as it doesn't make sense to me that two spacefaring races have technology that looks like it came from mid-20th century Earth. The characters, dialog and overall plot are really cheesy and the control (at least with a DS3) just doesn't feel as fluid and responsive as in other FPS games. The jetpack was a nice addition (if not particularly original) and it seemed easier to take down the Helghast as I didn't have to unload an entire clip for every enemy.


3D aside, the demo felt a little generic to me as there was not one element that really stood out and made me go WOW!. I'll probably still get it but KZ has never been a particularly impressive franchise to me and this demo would seem to continue that.


----------



## cakefoo

 http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/3d...ot-actually-3d 


But that should change in the retail version:



> Quote:
> We asked Crytek to clarify the situation, as the firm's own GDC presentations suggest a "2D plus depth" approach is used by CryEngine 3 on console, similar to the TriOviz tech, recently integrated into Unreal Engine 3.
> 
> 
> "You're actually right, the demo still uses an outdated stereo implementation which has very little depth," Crytek's Jens Schaefer told us.
> 
> 
> "The final game has a lot more depth and a lot of progress happened. The 360 demo did not integrate the updates and thus 360 demo is not representative regarding S3D."



I'm looking forward to De Blob 2 and Killzone 3 this Tuesday. So I'll have a nice balance of dark and muted, and bright and punchy 3D.


----------



## mickey79

Are COD: Black Ops, Avatar & Shaun White Skateboarding the only 3 games in 3D for XBOX 360? Or are there others?


----------



## thebat68




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mickey79* /forum/post/20022973
> 
> 
> Are COD: Black Ops, Avatar & Shaun White Skateboarding the only 3 games in 3D for XBOX 360? Or are there others?



There is an indie game on XBOX Live that you can download called 3D Infinity that will blow your mind. It shows what 3D is really all about. There is also Invincible Tiger that you can download from Live.


----------



## mickey79




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebat68* /forum/post/20023498
> 
> 
> There is an indie game on XBOX Live that you can download called 3D Infinity that will blow your mind. It shows what 3D is really all about. There is also Invincible Tiger that you can download from Live.



I've heard about 3D infinity - will give that a shot! As far as retail games go - are those the only 3 on the market? I'm getting my PN63C8000 this weekend and wanted to pick up a couple of 3D XBOX 360 titles. Little surprised that's all we have. I think PS3 has more.


----------



## thebat68




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mickey79* /forum/post/20025720
> 
> 
> I've heard about 3D infinity - will give that a shot! As far as retail games go - are those the only 3 on the market? I'm getting my PN63C8000 this weekend and wanted to pick up a couple of 3D XBOX 360 titles. Little surprised that's all we have. I think PS3 has more.



For right now, I believe that is all that is available. I read somewhere that Microsoft is leaving it to the game developers to provide 3D.


----------



## mickey79




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebat68* /forum/post/20025863
> 
> 
> For right now, I believe that is all that is available. I read somewhere that Microsoft is leaving it to the game developers to provide 3D.



I know a couple are coming up, like Crysis 2 and NFS. Alright, Thanks!


----------



## reubensitos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jwhyrock* /forum/post/19944277
> 
> 
> Can anyone verify if Atari's Undergarden recently released on PSN is actually 3D? It advertises 3D graphics, but like an idiot I bought 3D minigolf adventures 2 a while back wrongly assuming it was 3D.



Undergarden is NOT in 3D per say that we are thinking of. However its got mulitple layers in the game that when I turned on 2D to 3D mode, played up the depth quite nicely.


----------



## icerat4

Geez that xinfinty game on the 360 is nice.


----------



## thebat68




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *icerat4* /forum/post/20030650
> 
> 
> Geez that xinfinty game on the 360 is nice.



Yeah it is, Hollywood could take a page from these guys in making better 3D movies.


----------



## TonyDP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mickey79* /forum/post/20026610
> 
> 
> I know a couple are coming up, like Crysis 2 and NFS. Alright, Thanks!



If you're referring to Need for Speed: Hot Pursuit, you should know that it is not currently in 3D. When the game was in development, Criterion made some announcements about supporting 3D on the PS3 (no mention of the 360) but when the game shipped the feature was nowhere to be found on either console. To date Criterion has been very evasive about when or if the PS3 version would get a PS3 patch and the recent v1.2 update still didn't have 3D. If you're getting it for the 3D, I'd hold off on that game until there is an official announcement, with particular attention to what console will support 3D.


The other 360 game that supports 3D is Enslaved: Odyssey to the West, but there are a couple of gotchas. 3D support is available via the Pigsy's Perfect 10 DLC which sells for 800 points. It adds a standalone adventure featuring Pigsy and implements several 3D modes for the add-on and main game including side-by-side and top-bottom. The actual 3D effect however was pretty disappointing. While the sense of depth was visible, there was also a pretty drastic drop in resolution and the characters had an odd, shimmering appearance to them when in 3D, probably because of the drop in resolution.


Your PN63C8000 will support 2D>3D upconversion; I own the same TV and in my experience Halo: Reach, Gears of War 2 and Batman: Arkham Asylum work very well with 2D>3D. If you have those games, check them out as you may like the effect.


----------



## timtationx

Played MLB The Show 11 in 3D today. It was pretty decent, but just don't turn the 3D up any more than halfway. If you turn the 3D up to full, your eyes will hate you forever.


----------



## slinger45

i had the 3d all the way up and it didnt seem to bother me


i was a little disappointed that the 3d was pretty much relegated to the batter/pitcher matchup


----------



## Decrypticshadow

I can't wait for Motorstorm Apocolypse 3D for the PS3. The trailer and youtube gameplay demos look awesome. I think it comes out April 10, 2011 in the US.


----------



## mickey79




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebat68* /forum/post/20023498
> 
> 
> There is an indie game on XBOX Live that you can download called 3D Infinity that will blow your mind. It shows what 3D is really all about. There is also Invincible Tiger that you can download from Live.



Damn! That Infinity 3D game is unbelievable!! I had to dig out your post just so I could come back & thank you. My wife & I were playing it last evening and we couldn't let it go. She kept asking me to get more games like that & it broke my heart to tell her there aren't any.


Thanks man! I think anyone with an XBOX 360 & a 3D TV needs to get that game.


----------



## thebat68




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mickey79* /forum/post/20061286
> 
> 
> Damn! That Infinity 3D game is unbelievable!! I had to dig out your post just so I could come back & thank you. My wife & I were playing it last evening and we couldn't let it go. She kept asking me to get more games like that & it broke my heart to tell her there aren't any.
> 
> 
> Thanks man! I think anyone with an XBOX 360 & a 3D TV needs to get that game.



No problem, glad you enjoyed it. I wish all the 3D games and movies were more like that. I am getting tired of "depth", I want 3D.


----------



## johnsmith808

Will have to get that game. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## mickey79




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebat68* /forum/post/20061826
> 
> 
> No problem, glad you enjoyed it. I wish all the 3D games and movies were more like that. I am getting tired of "depth", I want 3D.



Right On! It's sad but even some of the newer 3D Movies have integrated "Depth" as opposed to "Pop Out". Resident Evil Afterlife & Saw Final Chapter being classic examples. There was no more then 2 seconds of pop out in either of the 2 films. The rest was 100% depth.


I picked up Avatar The Game for XBOX 360, haven't played it yet. I'm curious about some of the new PS3 games coming out ... like MotorStorm & Killzone and what kind of 3D experience they are shelving out. I don't have a PS3 but I'm contemplating getting one considering the 3D titles that are coming out exclusive to PS3. The 360 is lacking behind in that arena.


----------



## cakefoo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebat68* /forum/post/20061826
> 
> 
> No problem, glad you enjoyed it. I wish all the 3D games and movies were more like that. I am getting tired of "depth", I want 3D.



Depth IS 3D. Whether it occurs in positive parallax or negative parallax (beyond or before the screen), all that matters for a healthy 3D experience is, are the objects distanced from the viewer in a believable way. You also have to realize that if something comes out of the screen but is being partially cropped by one of the edges of the screen, it's not going to look pleasing. A lot of popout that occurs in movies has to be small objects like swords and guns (Pirates of the Caribbean 4) and ninja stars (Resident Evil) and flying bottle caps (Green Hornet), because these all fit inside the frame. The frame is like a portal that separates the real world from the TV one. If they touch the edges of the portal they risk ripping the illusion, so they just have to find small objects to float through the portal and then pull them back and off screen. That or they can make the Ninja stars fly off screen through the portal so fast that you don't notice the glitch, which would probably be what that 360 game does with everything coming at you so fast you don't notice the problems on the edge of the screen.


----------



## johnsmith808

I actually really enjoy the depth that goes into the screen. The objects that come out are fun also, but I get more immersed with the inward depth. It's like you can see miles into the screen. That's why I sit way closer to the screen in 3d versus 2d because your eyes aren't focusing at the screen, but more so further back into it.


----------



## mickey79




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cakefoo* /forum/post/20081373
> 
> 
> Depth IS 3D. Whether it occurs in positive parallax or negative parallax (beyond or before the screen), all that matters for a healthy 3D experience is, are the objects distanced from the viewer in a believable way. You also have to realize that if something comes out of the screen but is being partially cropped by one of the edges of the screen, it's not going to look pleasing. A lot of popout that occurs in movies has to be small objects like swords and guns (Pirates of the Caribbean 4) and ninja stars (Resident Evil) and flying bottle caps (Green Hornet), because these all fit inside the frame. The frame is like a portal that separates the real world from the TV one. If they touch the edges of the portal they risk ripping the illusion, so they just have to find small objects to float through the portal and then pull them back and off screen. That or they can make the Ninja stars fly off screen through the portal so fast that you don't notice the glitch, which would probably be what that 360 game does with everything coming at you so fast you don't notice the problems on the edge of the screen.



Don't get me wrong - I like the inward depth myself just as johnsmith808 pointed out; that first scene in Avatar where they are in the capsules in this huge Space Ship ... it goes inward for miles and it was one of the most captivating 3D visuals in recent times! And you're probably quite right from a technical standpoint; about the problems of the edges.


But I still do think that when you're inviting an Audience to watch a 3D Flick; advertising heavily the 3D nature of the visual - there should be more pop-out. I can't say that I enjoy the inward depth "more" then the outward pop-out. I can definitely acknowledge the technical aspect of it; and that every second of the film cannot have something pop out ... however, I think my complain stems from the fact that for a 1 & half hour feature film like Resident Evil Afterlife, I only recollect 1 instance of pop out ... the big humongous Axe that the big humongous guy threw at the girls which came out of the screen. I just wish they had more of that - for 1 & Half Hours of 3D visuals ... I wish they had quite a bit more of that. Same thing was with Saw Final Chapter. One or Two instances of shrapnel/glass popping out.


But I will give you credit; you are correct from a technical standpoint.


I do hope they make more games like Infinity 3D. I can't imagine an FPS like COD looking like that because they are 2 different format games ... but I think they can capitalize on the technology ( and methodology that Infinity 3D used) to create more such fun arcade games in 3D.


----------



## Decrypticshadow

I'm thinking of picking up Killzone 3 (PS3). What do you guys think of it overall? 3D over 2D, multilayer, and how adaptable is it to be able to get used to?


----------



## timtationx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Decrypticshadow* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm thinking of picking up Killzone 3 (PS3). What do you guys think of it overall? 3D over 2D, multilayer, and how adaptable is it to be able to get used to?



2D is great..... but 3D on my c7000 plasma is riddled with crosstalk. Its almost double vision in some parts. I have to turn the view point to -5 just to get the least amount of crosstalk.


----------



## cabletvsucks

I can't get 3D to play on the Ps3 for movies or games. I have the lastest update. 3D HDTV. Connected with a 1.4 cable. In the game settings it says "no 3D tv detected". My HDTV signal is 1080i. Do you need 1080p for 3d? In game system says connection display at 480p SD. Movie display says 1080p/24.


Thks for any help


----------



## johnsmith808

I just posted this elsewhere:


I had a similar problem. What worked for me (besides the system updates) is to go into the display options in the ps3 menus. When choosing screen resolution choose auto. The ps3 then should have an option to set screen size for 3d. If you manually try to set resolution, it won't have the screen size option, thus not setting up 3d. I had this problem when I was trying to select a certain resolution. Took me a while to finally select auto and it worked. Hope this helps. I have an old ps3 20 gig.


I just edited this post. I cut and pasted my post from another thread and it came out wacked!


----------



## cabletvsucks

Thank you very much it worked. The 3D movie is awesome!!!!!


----------



## johnsmith808

Glad it worked!


----------



## slinger45

anyone lose 3d for black ops on ps3? after the last updates it doesnt seem to work anymore


edit: nvm


----------



## rizzo7883




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Decrypticshadow* /forum/post/20086415
> 
> 
> I'm thinking of picking up Killzone 3 (PS3). What do you guys think of it overall? 3D over 2D, multilayer, and how adaptable is it to be able to get used to?



I do have this and on playstation3 and the 3D is awesome I do NOT get any crosstalk but I am viewing it on A Sony HX 55" 3D LCD with 3D settings on "auto" using Sony 3D glasses. The only 3D issue is if you tilt your head to far the 3D effect will go away but as far as cross talk I don't see any and have played killzone3 for hours in 3D....just way COOL!!


----------



## rizzo7883

Has anyone seen A clip or had the opportunity to play Crysis 2 in 3D?? There is A lot of talk about this game and the Graphics are suppose to be top notch, so I would hope the 3D would also be right up there too. It should be released on march 22 2011 from what I read.


----------



## mickey79

I'm wondering if anyone here has played the XBOX 360 "Avatar: The Game" on a Samsung PNxxC8000. Inside the 3D options for the game ... I get 5 options, Checkerboard, Sensio, RealD, Interlaced & Side-By-Side.


On my Samsung PN63C8000, both RealD & Side-By-Side work and work well! But I'm wondering which one is better - which one I'm supposed to use. I tried running around in both options and while sometimes the better 3D & less Ghosting/Crosstalk appeared with the RealD option; other times it was Side-By-Side. I just can't seem to figure out which one is better.


They may be the same with on difference; I don't know. BUt I'm just wondering what most of you guys are using. RealD or Side-By-Side?


----------



## TonyDP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rizzo7883* /forum/post/20117746
> 
> 
> Has anyone seen A clip or had the opportunity to play Crysis 2 in 3D?? There is A lot of talk about this game and the Graphics are suppose to be top notch, so I would hope the 3D would also be right up there too. It should be released on march 22 2011 from what I read.



I briefly tried the 360 multiplayer demo and was really disappointed. Hopefully the single player campaign will look better but the visuals in MP were very bland and simple and really didn't make use of 3D at all. Again, it could be that the visuals were simplified for the MP but the demo has convinced me not to blind buy the game until I can try the single player campaign (on a console at least).



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mickey79* /forum/post/20136362
> 
> 
> I'm wondering if anyone here has played the XBOX 360 "Avatar: The Game" on a Samsung PNxxC8000. Inside the 3D options for the game ... I get 5 options, Checkerboard, Sensio, RealD, Interlaced & Side-By-Side.
> 
> 
> On my Samsung PN63C8000, both RealD & Side-By-Side work and work well! But I'm wondering which one is better - which one I'm supposed to use. I tried running around in both options and while sometimes the better 3D & less Ghosting/Crosstalk appeared with the RealD option; other times it was Side-By-Side. I just can't seem to figure out which one is better.
> 
> 
> They may be the same with on difference; I don't know. BUt I'm just wondering what most of you guys are using. RealD or Side-By-Side?



I have the Avatar game (360 version) and the same TV as you; I ended up using side-by-side as I found that gave me the most consistent 3D effect from level to level. Closeups of characters in the in-game cinemas have some visible ghosting to them but the game itself looked fine and I'd gotten about 1/3 of the way thru it before getting sidetracked to other stuff. Its been a while since I played the game but I don't recall RealD giving me any 3D effect at all; going to have to revisit that at some point.


My only real complaint with the game is that the health bars and map are not removable from the main game screen; an option to make them translucent would have been nice.


----------



## bontrager




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Decrypticshadow* /forum/post/20086415
> 
> 
> I'm thinking of picking up Killzone 3 (PS3). What do you guys think of it overall? 3D over 2D, multilayer, and how adaptable is it to be able to get used to?



Game is excellent in 2d and 3d. Even better using the new "Move" controller.


Sets new standards for "first person shooting" games on a console. Almost equate to a mouse and a keypad for us PC users.


----------



## bontrager




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Decrypticshadow* /forum/post/20057340
> 
> 
> I can't wait for Motorstorm Apocolypse 3D for the PS3. The trailer and youtube gameplay demos look awesome. I think it comes out April 10, 2011 in the US.




+1 and Crysis 2 will rule on the PS3 and PC in 3D.


----------



## mickey79




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyDP* /forum/post/20136678
> 
> 
> I have the Avatar game (360 version) and the same TV as you; I ended up using side-by-side as I found that gave me the most consistent 3D effect from level to level. Closeups of characters in the in-game cinemas have some visible ghosting to them but the game itself looked fine and I'd gotten about 1/3 of the way thru it before getting sidetracked to other stuff. Its been a while since I played the game but I don't recall RealD giving me any 3D effect at all; going to have to revisit that at some point.
> 
> 
> My only real complaint with the game is that the health bars and map are not removable from the main game screen; an option to make them translucent would have been nice.



I ended up choosing Side-By-Side myself; Crosstalk & Ghosting seems to appear less in SBS then RealD. Also, the 3D has a little more "pop-out" using SBS in my opinion.


There is still visible Ghosting & Crosstalk; especially in cut-scenes. Sometimes it's quite visible in gameplay; sometimes not so much. Not sure what causes it to aggravate at certain visuals & not so much on others.


And I'm completely agree with you about the health bars & maps; they are a major hinderance especially to the 3D aspect.


Thanks.


----------



## shazza

Enjoying Killzone 3 on the PS3 ... takes a bit to get used to 3D, but then it's fine.


Just got Top Spin 4 in today ... 3D will definitely take some getting used to. Not sure yet if it enhances game play - as the most noticeable effect is the "scoreboard" siting on the top of the screen. Gameplay is good.


----------



## palmeiro




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shazza* /forum/post/20153655
> 
> 
> Just got Top Spin 4 in today ... 3D will definitely take some getting used to. Not sure yet if it enhances game play - as the most noticeable effect is the "scoreboard" siting on the top of the screen. Gameplay is good.



I just played Top Spin 4 on 360 and enjoyed it. 3D isn't really necessary though. I mean, it doesn't hurt to have it on and looks better on replays but on actual gameplay, 3D doesn't enhance anything. Still appreciating the developers for putting it in there.


Really enjoying the game so far. Especially doubles play. I had some 53 volley point once and that was crazy. Much better than Top Spin 3.


----------



## markmathers




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shazza* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Enjoying Killzone 3 on the PS3 ... takes a bit to get used to 3D, but then it's fine.
> 
> 
> Just got Top Spin 4 in today ... 3D will definitely take some getting used to. Not sure yet if it enhances game play - as the most noticeable effect is the "scoreboard" siting on the top of the screen. Gameplay is good.



Where did you get top spin 4? I don't have ant 3d games yet and am anxious to try one. Is it a downloadable game?


----------



## pjb16




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *markmathers* /forum/post/20163459
> 
> 
> Where did you get top spin 4? I don't have ant 3d games yet and am anxious to try one. Is it a downloadable game?



I'm not sure if you can download it, but it's a full game that is likely available at most retailers that sell games.

http://www.amazon.com/Top-Spin-4-Pla...0371400&sr=8-1


----------



## markmathers




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pjb16* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if you can download it, but it's a full game that is likely available at most retailers that sell games.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Top-Spin-4-Pla...0371400&sr=8-1



Ok great. Thanks!


----------



## shazza

After a couple more days with Top Spin 4, I'm really enjoying the game. As said above, 3D doesn't do anything really for the gameplay, but it's fine once you get used to it. I have a Sony setup, so just have to make sure I don't move my head a lot.


I've played all the other Top Spin and Virtua Tennis games - TS4 is definitely worth it if you are a tennis fan - game play is very realistic. Gotta try some doubles - have been concentrating on taking my career player up the ladder.


----------



## johnsmith808

I haven't really played tennis games since the original Virtual Tennis on the Sega Dreamcast. I will give Top Spin 4 a try. Thanks for the review!


----------



## pjb16

I don't have it yet, but I guess Dynasty Warriors 7 (at least on PS3) is a 3D game.


----------



## jwhyrock

Is it? Or april fools?


----------



## pjb16




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jwhyrock* /forum/post/20244359
> 
> 
> Is it? Or april fools?




I'm just going by a PS3 review on amazon, which wasn't posted on the 1st.

http://www.amazon.com/Dynasty-Warrio...1754973&sr=8-1 


2nd review down (Mar 30th) talks about it for a paragraph/section.


----------



## jwhyrock

Neat I might wait for this to hit a bargain bin but I love snatching up 3D titles


----------



## pjb16

Quote:

Originally Posted by *jwhyrock* 
Neat I might wait for this to hit a bargain bin but I love snatching up 3D titles
I really like the DW games, so I'll probably get it when I can find it for like $35-40.


----------



## 00CivicEx

Actually had a guy come up to me with bunch of games ad 360 for sale for real cheap, so I bought them. In the bunch was Avatar the Game. So i fired up the 3D and I have to say the 3D is extremely good. The pop out factor and depth really sucks you into the game. On a side note, the graphics are not as great.


----------



## jwhyrock

yeah the graphics aren't superb, but the the world is stunning. It's such a contrast of a game. So many mediocre elements and flat out bad graphics at times, yet the world is beautiful and some of the open world style gameplay is fun. Fun to find stuff and do missions etc. I really liked the Risk style conquer element of gameplay also. I never tried playing without 3D so maybe the game totally falls flat without, but with 3D it's awesome (mostly hehe).


----------



## timtationx

Imported Motorstorm Apocalypse. Very very chaotic racer. Fun, but be prepared to crash a lot.. The 3D is good, made better with all the debris flying around. I still get the same amount of crosstalk as i had 3D Rift though.


----------



## Decrypticshadow




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *timtationx* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Imported Motorstorm Apocalypse. Very very chaotic racer. Fun, but be prepared to crash a lot.. The 3D is good, made better with all the debris flying around. I still get the same amount of crosstalk as i had 3D Rift though.



Dying to know how your got your hands on it. I've been cringing at the bit daily to get my shot at it.. We can't even get a demo on PSN in the US on PSN.. Its killing me because it looks amazing but I want to test out out..


----------



## timtationx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Decrypticshadow* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Dying to know how your got your hands on it. I've been cringing at the bit daily to get my shot at it.. We can't even get a demo on PSN in the US on PSN.. Its killing me because it looks amazing but I want to test out out..



I'd try Ebay, it's were i get all my imported games. Shipping took about a week.


----------



## outlander842

Just received Motorstorm Apocalypse as well. Definitely enjoying the 3D, although It does seem like the tracks on 3D rift were brighter. A lot of this is probably because of the motorstorm apocalypse tracks being in the city though

Imported my copy from the UK.

In the U.S. this game is slated for release May 3.


----------



## bontrager




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *outlander842* /forum/post/20318034
> 
> 
> Just received Motorstorm Apocalypse as well. Definitely enjoying the 3D, although It does seem like the tracks on 3D rift were brighter. A lot of this is probably because of the motorstorm apocalypse tracks being in the city though
> 
> Imported my copy from the UK.
> 
> In the U.S. this game is slated for release May 3.



Thank you for the US update. Just tried to order it on Amazonuk.com but the seller won't ship to the states.


Really looking forward to this game.


Just checked with GameStop and they have confirmed the May 3rd shipping date.


----------



## bontrager




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Decrypticshadow* /forum/post/20057340
> 
> 
> I can't wait for Motorstorm Apocolypse 3D for the PS3. The trailer and youtube gameplay demos look awesome. I think it comes out April 10, 2011 in the US.



Now confirmed for May 3 in the US of A.


----------



## bontrager




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bontrager* /forum/post/20321986
> 
> 
> Now confirmed for May 3 in the US of A.



Only one more week to go; who said a 64 year old couldn't get excited about a video game release.


Also waiting for Fear 3 (PC version) in May also.


----------



## outlander842

If you like 3d and motorstorm you will love this game. The online is surprisingly fun as well.(hopefully sony fixes the psn asap!)Definitely worth getting excited for!


----------



## Mounta1n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *outlander842* /forum/post/20360646
> 
> 
> If you like 3d and motorstorm you will love this game. The online is surprisingly fun as well.(hopefully sony fixes the psn asap!)Definitely worth getting excited for!



Gamespot's review is up, they also said the 3D was outstanding in MS:Apocalypse.


----------



## DaverJ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mounta1n* /forum/post/20366444
> 
> 
> Gamespot's review is up, they also said the 3D was outstanding in MS:Apocalypse.



Ok, that review sold me on the game.


----------



## GAMESHARQ

Hey everyone. I am getting a 3D TV and I would like to have at least one 3D game to play on it. Can anyone recommend me something that really shows off the 3D nicely? It can be for either 360 or PS3.


----------



## TonyDP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GAMESHARQ* /forum/post/20374832
> 
> 
> Hey everyone. I am getting a 3D TV and I would like to have at least one 3D game to play on it. Can anyone recommend me something that really shows off the 3D nicely? It can be for either 360 or PS3.



The Avatar game (available for either 360 or PS3) has some of the best 3D available for games right now and can be easily had for under $20 new. That would probably be my choice if you're looking for "demo" material.


BTW, where is the Gamespot review of Motorstorm: Apocalypse? I just went to their site and didn't see it under the PS3 reviews section.


----------



## TheGoatLantern




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GAMESHARQ* /forum/post/20374832
> 
> 
> Hey everyone. I am getting a 3D TV and I would like to have at least one 3D game to play on it. Can anyone recommend me something that really shows off the 3D nicely? It can be for either 360 or PS3.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyDP* /forum/post/20375028
> 
> 
> The Avatar game (available for either 360 or PS3) has some of the best 3D available for games right now and can be easily had for under $20 new. That would probably be my choice if you're looking for "demo" material.
> 
> 
> BTW, where is the Gamespot review of Motorstorm: Apocalypse? I just went to their site and didn't see it under the PS3 reviews section.



Avatar is probably the best showcase piece for 3D gaming because of the execution and the fact that the game is dirt cheap. Don't forget to DL some 3D games demo's too, it'll do in a pinch to show off some content.


----------



## SpyGuy311

Anyone get the new Motorstorm yet?


----------



## shazza




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SpyGuy311* /forum/post/20388219
> 
> 
> Anyone get the new Motorstorm yet?



Arrived today (pre-order from Amazon) ... haven't loaded it yet. Haven't turned on the PS3 since the whole hacker thing started.


----------



## DaverJ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SpyGuy311* /forum/post/20388219
> 
> 
> Anyone get the new Motorstorm yet?



It's awesome. Haven't got my VIP 3D Displayer yet, but even in 2D mode it's a great game.


----------



## ddhex27

Absolutely blown away with the 3d in motorstorm apocalypse. Surprisingly, I haven't noticed much if any crosstalk. Definitely the best use of 3d on a ps3 game, IMO.


----------



## NSX1992

I played last night. Great 3D and lots of action all the time. I would rate Motorstorm #1.


----------



## cakefoo

Test Drive Unlimited 2 for PS3 and PC are getting patches for 3D.

http://worthplaying.com/article/2011/5/6/news/81263/


----------



## TonyDP

I was browsing Target's videogame section earlier today and noticed that Thor for the 360 and PS3 supports stereoscopic 3D. The game really flew under the radar and there hasn't been much in the way of reviews yet so I'm a bit leery about making a blind buy. Would be nice if we could get a demo of this one.


----------



## BishopLord




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyDP* /forum/post/20408501
> 
> 
> I was browsing Target's videogame section earlier today and noticed that Thor for the 360 and PS3 supports stereoscopic 3D. The game really flew under the radar and there hasn't been much in the way of reviews yet so I'm a bit leery about making a blind buy. Would be nice if we could get a demo of this one.



You should bookmark this site: http://www.3dtested.com/ 


It has a list of 3D games for all systems and some game reviews and is constantly updated. Thor has been listed here for a few months now.


----------



## TonyDP

Quote:

Originally Posted by *BishopLord* 
You should bookmark this site: http://www.3dtested.com/ 


It has a list of 3D games for all systems and some game reviews and is constantly updated. Thor has been listed here for a few months now.
I was not aware of that site; thanks for the heads up.


Still waffling on Thor; the few reviews have not been particularly positive, there has been no mention of the quality of 3D, and Sega have been putting out way too much garbage lately, especially when it comes to movie licenses (their Iron Man 2 game was the very definition of mediocre). Will probably wait for a price drop; something tells me I won't have long to wait.


----------



## Flowfaster

Hello I have a PN51D7000 and I'm trying to play killzone 3 in 3D but in the menu when try to enable 3D mode it says TV does not support this feature.

Thanks for you help


----------



## chriss2d

Also having a blast with Motorstorm and I've been very happy with the 3D so far. The tracks lend themselves so well to 3D it's hard not to be impressed. You get a lot of those "sh!t, sh!t, sh!t!" moments during any given race. Good stuff that I feel the 3D improves upon enormously.


----------



## cakefoo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Flowfaster* /forum/post/20416470
> 
> 
> Hello I have a PN51D7000 and I'm trying to play killzone 3 in 3D but in the menu when try to enable 3D mode it says TV does not support this feature.
> 
> Thanks for you help



Is it the very first 3D content you've tried outputting from your PS3? You probably missed the step where you have to go into the display settings on the PS3 menu. In the supported resolutions setting or something, you have to choose the automatic detection option. You'll know it detected 3D capability in your set because it'll ask you to input the screen's size.


----------



## bontrager




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chriss2d* /forum/post/20417675
> 
> 
> Also having a blast with Motorstorm and I've been very happy with the 3D so far. The tracks lend themselves so well to 3D it's hard not to be impressed. You get a lot of those "sh!t, sh!t, sh!t!" moments during any given race. Good stuff that I feel the 3D improves upon enormously.



Having fun with this game; many more on screen side events going on and like the destruction events.


However, I'm disappointed in the games overall resolution. Doesn't look much better than 3d Motor Storm Pacific Rift.


too many jaggies and broken lines


----------



## GAMESHARQ

I got Killzone 3 and I must say the 3D is awesome. Mortal Kombat is good too. I hope they release more games soon.


----------



## Decrypticshadow




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GAMESHARQ* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I got Killzone 3 and I must say the 3D is awesome. Mortal Kombat is good too. I hope they release more games soon.



What display are you using? I have KZ3 and the 3D makes everything seem darker than the already dark scenes. I'm sure its just the glasses causing that effect. I'm playing on a 55hx800..


----------



## SpyGuy311




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GAMESHARQ* /forum/post/20453077
> 
> 
> I got Killzone 3 and I must say the 3D is awesome. Mortal Kombat is good too. I hope they release more games soon.



If you are impressed by the extremely low-res and ghosting of KZ3, get SOCOM4 and prepare to have your mind blown.


----------



## GAMESHARQ

Maybe I am so impressed because I am just so new to 3D gaming.


Are there better games than Killzone available?


----------



## Decrypticshadow




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GAMESHARQ* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Maybe I am so impressed because I am just so new to 3D gaming.
> 
> 
> Are there better games than Killzone available?



I have heard that Socom 4, Motostorm Apocolypse, and Avatar: The Game look awesome in 3D for PS3


----------



## johnsmith808

Would 3d games look better on the ps3 than on the xbox 360 since the ps3 does frame sequential and the xbox 360 does side by side or top and bottom?


----------



## SpyGuy311




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johnsmith808* /forum/post/20462637
> 
> 
> Would 3d games look better on the ps3 than on the xbox 360 since the ps3 does frame sequential and the xbox 360 does side by side or top and bottom?



I think PS3 does 720p frame packing. Which one looks better doesn't matter much considering the 360 has so few 3D titles.


If you want to console game in 3D, PS3 is the way to go.


----------



## johnsmith808

I actually own both systems but like the xbox 360 control pad better. So if a game is on both systems (Crysis, Black Ops) which one should look better in 3d? My guess is that frame packed should look better. Anyone ever compare?


----------



## johnsmith808

Finally tried 3d Infinity on the Xbox 360. Amazing 3d! Makes you wonder if having super detailed graphics in 3d isn't as important as resolution and frame rate.


----------



## kiwimonster

Hmm I think I may ditch my xbox 360 and pick up a PS3. I wasn't really interested in 3D gaming but my new TV I purchased came with 3D now I am interested. SO many more titles on the PS3 that support 3D than the xbox. I also do not even have a blu-ray player so my PS3 could serve as my 3D blu ray player too. Just not sure the online community is just so much bigger on the xbox is all I would be giving up.


----------



## bontrager




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GAMESHARQ* /forum/post/20453077
> 
> 
> I got Killzone 3 and I must say the 3D is awesome. Mortal Kombat is good too. I hope they release more games soon.



Is Mk a 3D enabled game?


----------



## TonyDP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bontrager* /forum/post/20497676
> 
> 
> Is Mk a 3D enabled game?



It is on the PS3, not sure about the 360. But the 3D effect is really subtle even when cranked to maximum in the game's settings and only the backgrounds are in 3D; the foreground characters remain 2D, the rationale being that even someone who isn't wearing 3D glasses will be better able to make out the visuals. There is a demo available on the PSN store (if it ever comes back up) which supports 3D.


BTW, does anyone know if Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 3 will support stereoscopic 3D; kind of hard to go back to 2D with that series after Black Ops.


----------



## SpyGuy311

The foreground characters aren't 2D. The 3D is there it's just subtle. XRays show it along some some other basic moves and almost every intro and victory screens when the camera moves in closer.


----------



## johnsmith808

Been playing Crysis 2 in 3d on the Xbox 360. I swear that the 3d looks better on the 360 than in the ps3. For "fake" 3d it looks not bad. Looking up at the skyscrapers really gives the sense of scale. If you walk into a dead enemy while crouching you can definitely see the 3d effect. Just have to keep in mind that nothing comes out beyond the screen. If they can improve this technology, it might be a decent alternative to true stereoscopic 3d, which is very inefficient in consuming processing power.


I'm playing with 3d set to 100 on a dlp projector, thus no ghosting.


----------



## Swolern




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johnsmith808* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I actually own both systems but like the xbox 360 control pad better. So if a game is on both systems (Crysis, Black Ops) which one should look better in 3d? My guess is that frame packed should look better. Anyone ever compare?




Only ps3 exclusive games get the best resolution for 3d. When they are made for both systems it is much cheaper and easier to develop the game for the Xbox 360 and then port it to the PS3. So a game will look the best on the system it was designed for because it can optimize it's operating system. COD Blops and Crysis in 3d graphically look better and run at faster FPS on the 360, but ps3 dedicated games ex. Socom 4 take the prize.


----------



## Swolern

By the way just got the Panny VT30 and the 3d realism for gaming is out of this world. 3rd 3DTV set by the way, wife was not to happy. Gave her the credit card for shopping, she forgave me, funny how that works.


----------



## Swolern




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johnsmith808* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Finally tried 3d Infinity on the Xbox 360. Amazing 3d! Makes you wonder if having super detailed graphics in 3d isn't as important as resolution and frame rate.



I want all three. Guess I'll have to wait for the next gen console for that.


----------



## johnsmith808

Thanks!


You can have all 3 if you whip out your credit card again and put together a good gaming pc!


----------



## Swolern




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johnsmith808* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> You can have all 3 if you whip out your credit card again and put together a good gaming pc!



Lol, true. I'm not much of a PC gamer but after I saw Battlefield 3 preview, which had jaw-dropping graphics, I definitely thought about a PC. Those graphics and in 3d i might actually bleed when i get shot! An the only thing to run it at max settings as in the preview and in 3d I would need about a $1,500.00 computer. Ouch!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BkZp2c_vzNY


----------



## johnsmith808

I was thinking about putting a rig together but just the thought of the headaches that come with it dissuaded me from doing so. Plug and play is nice.


This is actually a good time to do it since the consoles are so far behind the power of a pc now. I only have a 720p pj so won't need as much power.


----------



## TonyDP

I picked up *Green Lantern: Rise of the Manhunters* for the 360 today. It supports 3D via either Trioviz glasses (two are included with the game) or side-by-side stereoscopic 3D. The game is also available for the PS3.


The 3D quality in side-by-side is actually quite good, with a nice sense of depth and objects close to the plane of the screen seem to stick out as well. I got thru the first two levels and didn't experience any ghosting either. Since the game is side-by-side there will of course be a drop in resolution but it actually doesn't look that bad and is better than other titles out there.


In terms of gameplay, it's your standard 3rd person action game. For those familiar with the character, you play as an intergalactic peacekeeper who wields a ring that can create anything you can imagine. The planet Oa, home base of the Lanterns, has been attacked and you must defend it. As you progress in the game and gain experience, you "learn" to create new constructs with your ring which you can use to combat your foes. The ring is keyed on willpower and for purposes of the game, your willpower is displayed as a meter that gradually goes down as you create constructs and regenerates over time. Levels are divided between on-foot action (purists may be dismayed to discover that GL cannot fly during these levels except to move to the next section after clearing out the current one) and flying levels where you're basically on rails and must destroy all items in your path.


While not the greatest game ever made, it does have some good action, nice visuals and a solid 3D implementation that yields depth without sacrificing too much detail. Worth a look in my opinion but I should caution that I am a Green Lantern fan so my opinion could be a little biased.


----------



## Swolern




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyDP* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I picked up Green Lantern: Rise of the Manhunters for the 360 today. It supports 3D via either Trioviz glasses (two are included with the game) or side-by-side stereoscopic 3D. The game is also available for the PS3.
> 
> 
> The 3D quality in side-by-side is actually quite good, with a nice sense of depth and objects close to the plane of the screen seem to stick out as well. I got thru the first two levels and didn't experience any ghosting either. Since the game is side-by-side there will of course be a drop in resolution but it actually doesn't look that bad and is better than other titles out there.
> 
> 
> In terms of gameplay, it's your standard 3rd person action game. For those familiar with the character, you play as an intergalactic peacekeeper who wields a ring that can create anything you can imagine. The planet Oa, home base of the Lanterns, has been attacked and you must defend it. As you progress in the game and gain experience, you "learn" to create new constructs with your ring which you can use to combat your foes. The ring is keyed on willpower and for purposes of the game, your willpower is displayed as a meter that gradually goes down as you create constructs and regenerates over time. Levels are divided between on-foot action (purists may be dismayed to discover that GL cannot fly during these levels except to move to the next section after clearing out the current one) and flying levels where you're basically on rails and must destroy all items in your path.
> 
> 
> While not the greatest game ever made, it does have some good action, nice visuals and a solid 3D implementation that yields depth without sacrificing too much detail. Worth a look in my opinion but I should caution that I am a Green Lantern fan so my opinion could be a little biased.



Awesome. Thanks for the review. I didn't even know Green Lantern on consoles had 3d compatibility. I will definitely try it out. I'm greatly anticipating the movie also, the preview in 3d looked great.


----------



## TheGoatLantern




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyDP* /forum/post/20542632
> 
> 
> I picked up *Green Lantern: Rise of the Manhunters* for the 360 today. It supports 3D via either Trioviz glasses (two are included with the game) or side-by-side stereoscopic 3D. The game is also available for the PS3.
> 
> 
> The 3D quality in side-by-side is actually quite good, with a nice sense of depth and objects close to the plane of the screen seem to stick out as well. I got thru the first two levels and didn't experience any ghosting either. Since the game is side-by-side there will of course be a drop in resolution but it actually doesn't look that bad and is better than other titles out there.
> 
> 
> In terms of gameplay, it's your standard 3rd person action game. For those familiar with the character, you play as an intergalactic peacekeeper who wields a ring that can create anything you can imagine. The planet Oa, home base of the Lanterns, has been attacked and you must defend it. As you progress in the game and gain experience, you "learn" to create new constructs with your ring which you can use to combat your foes. The ring is keyed on willpower and for purposes of the game, your willpower is displayed as a meter that gradually goes down as you create constructs and regenerates over time. Levels are divided between on-foot action (purists may be dismayed to discover that GL cannot fly during these levels except to move to the next section after clearing out the current one) and flying levels where you're basically on rails and must destroy all items in your path.
> 
> 
> While not the greatest game ever made, it does have some good action, nice visuals and a solid 3D implementation that yields depth without sacrificing too much detail. Worth a look in my opinion but I should caution that I am a Green Lantern fan so my opinion could be a little biased.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Swolern* /forum/post/20543454
> 
> 
> Awesome. Thanks for the review. I didn't even know Green Lantern on consoles had 3d compatibility. I will definitely try it out. I'm greatly anticipating the movie also, the preview in 3d looked great.



Yup, it's not bad. But I have a serious GL bias


----------



## Swolern




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheGoatLantern* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, it's not bad. But I have a serious GL bias



Ya your name gives that away, lol.


----------



## Swolern

Anyone know if Green Lantern in 3d runs better on 360 or PS3? I know in most multi-console games Xbox is the winner because it gets original code written on it and then ported to PS3, so PS3 suffers. Anyone seen or heard @ GL?


----------



## TonyDP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Swolern* /forum/post/20545050
> 
> 
> Anyone know if Green Lantern in 3d runs better on 360 or PS3? I know in most multi-console games Xbox is the winner because it gets original code written on it and then ported to PS3, so PS3 suffers. Anyone seen or heard @ GL?



While I haven't had a chance to try the game in 3D on the PS3, I did play the 2D demo and that was pretty much identical to the 360 version which I own in terms of both graphics quality and control responsiveness. Based on that, I'm inclined to think that they're pretty much identical.


You do need to manually set your TV to side-by-side with the 360 version (as is the case with all 3D games on the 360) but beyond that, I'd go with whichever version has the controller you prefer more.


----------



## Swolern

If they are identical I would be inclined to purchase the PS3 version because the 360 is not fully 3d compatible yet, ex. messages try to show in 2d when in 3d mode. Thanks for reply TonyDP.


----------



## TonyDP

I went with the 360 primarily because I prefer the controller. BTW, I beat the game earlier today; took me about 7-8 hours to complete it although I still haven't gotten all the achievements. It played a lot like a God of War game, complete with timed quicktime events where you had to hit the right buttons on the controller, though a lot easier. The locales also became pretty varied as you visited several worlds that are in the Green Lantern comics.


----------



## TonyDP

FYI to anyone interested: the *Sonic Generations* demo on the 360 (and I assume the PS3 as well) has a side-by-side 3D mode that can be turned on via the options screen.


----------



## Swolern




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyDP* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> FYI to anyone interested: the Sonic Generations demo on the 360 (and I assume the PS3 as well) has a side-by-side 3D mode that can be turned on via the options screen.



I got the Sonic demo on the ps3. 3D was done very well. Thx Tony. Also got the Virtua Tennis 3d move demo and that also was great. I swear these 3d games are getting better with every new batch that comes out.


----------



## Decrypticshadow




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Swolern* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I got the Sonic demo on the ps3. 3D was done very well. Thx Tony. Also got the Virtua Tennis 3d move demo and that also was great. I swear these 3d games are getting better with every new batch that comes out.



With the virtual tennis do you have to have the Move or is that just optional? Sounds like I will have to download those demos...


----------



## TonyDP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Decrypticshadow* /forum/post/20619026
> 
> 
> With the virtual tennis do you have to have the Move or is that just optional? Sounds like I will have to download those demos...



The demo only works with Move; but I believe the full game will work with a standard controller.


Developers are definitely getting better at 3D; this latest batch (Green Lantern, Sonic and Virtua Tennis) all exhibit minimal drops in resolution when going 3D and if the E3 trailer is anything to go by, Uncharted 3 also looks to be another solid 3D experience. It would be nice if Sony/Guerilla could up the 3D resolution on some of their older games like Killzone 3 as the drop in that one is pretty severe.


----------



## Swolern




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyDP* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> The demo only works with Move; but I believe the full game will work with a standard controller.
> 
> 
> Developers are definitely getting better at 3D; this latest batch (Green Lantern, Sonic and Virtua Tennis) all exhibit minimal drops in resolution when going 3D and if the E3 trailer is anything to go by, Uncharted 3 also looks to be another solid 3D experience. It would be nice if Sony/Guerilla could up the 3D resolution on some of their older games like Killzone 3 as the drop in that one is pretty severe.



Yes UC3 is definitely on my must have list. I don't know if Guerilla would release a increased 3d graphics update, it would be a big job, but it would be nice. BTW move controls work great with Virtua Tennis 4 & TRU gots it on sale for $24.99 and F/S http://www.toysrus.com/search/index....rtual-Tennis-4


----------



## GalvatronType_R

Anyone know if Arkham City will have true stereoscopic 3D? If so, it will most likely be on PS3 and if so, that's the version I will get.


----------



## CyDetrakD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyDP* /forum/post/20617391
> 
> 
> FYI to anyone interested: the *Sonic Generations* demo on the 360 (and I assume the PS3 as well) has a side-by-side 3D mode that can be turned on via the options screen.



i dlded both demos for the 360 and ps3 and to me the ps3 version is at a higher resolution when ran in 3d mode. They are both sbs but the ps3 has a a huge edge over the 360 in the looks department. I've enjoyed the demo on both systems but probally will wait for a major price drop if this ends up being a disc title. I know its a wip but both demos had terrible framerates regardless of the dimension hopefully they can cure that without losing too much resolution while playing in 3d.


----------



## Swolern




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CyDetrakD* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> i dlded both demos for the 360 and ps3 and to me the ps3 version is at a higher resolution when ran in 3d mode. They are both sbs but the ps3 has a a huge edge over the 360 in the looks department. I've enjoyed the demo on both systems but probally will wait for a major price drop if this ends up being a disc title. I know its a wip but both demos had terrible framerates regardless of the dimension hopefully they can cure that without losing too much resolution while playing in 3d.



Thx CyDetrak, that is good to know. Most cross-platform games the Xbox gets the better graphics & frame-rate in both 2d & 3d, blackOps and Crysis 2 are prime examples. But the PS3 exclusives in 3d blow all the 360 3d tittles away!


----------



## threatmatrix

Is there any consensus on which 3D game is the best for showcasing 3D?


I want to show a 3D game on a 92" TV. I am open to using any console.


I was thinking Crysis2 (being a PC gamer I know the game is awesome) but wasnt sure how the 3D looked.


----------



## timtationx

Quote:

Originally Posted by *threatmatrix*
Is there any consensus on which 3D game is the best for showcasing 3D?


I want to show a 3D game on a 92" TV. I am open to using any console.


I was thinking Crysis2 (being a PC gamer I know the game is awesome) but wasnt sure how the 3D looked.
Motorstorm 3D Rift and Apocolypse, and Super Stardust HD are my favorites.Avatar the game looks excellent in 3D as well, but its not that great of a game.


----------



## CyDetrakD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *threatmatrix* /forum/post/20655554
> 
> 
> Is there any consensus on which 3D game is the best for showcasing 3D?
> 
> 
> I want to show a 3D game on a 92" TV. I am open to using any console.
> 
> 
> I was thinking Crysis2 (being a PC gamer I know the game is awesome) but wasnt sure how the 3D looked.



To me the best showcase overall for console 3d gaming at the moment has to be Killzone 3 even with the little bit of ghosting in the beginning and some of the cutscenes. It was designed for 3d from the ground up and there are some truly amazing sections that will make you proud to own a 3dtv.


Crysis 2 looks good and doesn't lower the resolution as much as kz3 but the manner they implement 3d is almost like a conversion i read. The best game on the 360 to me that shows 3d is an indie title others have mentioned in this thread called "3d Infinity".


I own all the 3d capable titles for ps3 even though i read Avatar and Enslaved preform better on the 360 but both of those titles were buy one get one free Amz sale last year. Blackops i got for ps3 cause all my friends got it for ps3 instead but to me the 3d on that is about as good as Sly Cooper Collection in 3d which isn't very good.


----------



## TonyDP

I don't mean to sound like a negative nancy but if Killzone 3 was designed from the ground up to be in 3D then it shouldn't have suffered from those horrible ghosting problems and such a visibly drastic reduction in resolution. It had some neat 3D effects but on my 63" plasma the game looked far too coarse and visibly low-res, so much so that I ended up playing it using my TV's 2D>3D mode which, while not quite as good, erased all of the ghosting and maintained the 720p level visuals.


For me, CoD: Black Ops, Avatar, SOCOM 4, Tron: Evolution and even the recent Green Lantern: Rise of the Manhunters all had far better looking native 3D implementations. Looking forward, Uncharted 3 will hopefully raise the 3D bar further.


----------



## threatmatrix

it appears there is no clear cut winner, as several people mentioned different titles.

Based on reading the last several pages alot of people rated the SOCOM4 highly. I will probably go with that one.


----------



## TonyDP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *threatmatrix* /forum/post/20656785
> 
> 
> it appears there is no clear cut winner, as several people mentioned different titles.
> 
> Based on reading the last several pages alot of people rated the SOCOM4 highly. I will probably go with that one.



Just be aware that SOCOM4 is a very strategic shooter that requires you to manage multiple team members (ala Ghost Recon or Rainbox Six) in many of its missions. It really isn't a pick up and play game and if you go into it with a first person shooter, run and gun mentality you'll get ripped apart quickly.


In terms of pure eye candy, my vote would go to Avatar for the Xbox 360. The gameplay is your standard 3rd person fare but there are areas in the game where your character walks thru foliage and the amount of depth and pop is really amazing.


Gran Tourismo 5 has a very good 3D mode that runs in 720p; you have to tweak the convergence and parallax settings to your TV but once you dial it in it also provides lots of eye candy.


Finally, 3D Infinity is an XBLA Indie game that only costs $5; it features a side by side mode that also looks great. Definitely a low cost way to sample 3D gaming.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:

Originally Posted by *threatmatrix*
it appears there is no clear cut winner, as several people mentioned different titles.

Based on reading the last several pages alot of people rated the SOCOM4 highly. I will probably go with that one.
Motorstorm Apocalypse 3d for eye candy. Socom4 looks great in 3d but the 3d doesn't add much to the gameplay which the gameplay by itself is great.


BTW u can try Motorstorm Rift 3d from PSN for I think $5 or $10 and it is absolutely beautiful, even higher resolution than Apocalypse, Apocalypse just has more environmental chaos going on, buildings collapsing and bodies and debris flying toward you, all great for 3d. All my friends are the most impressed by the 2 Motorstorms.


----------



## jessegun23

Played the uncharted 3 beta in 3d. Looks pretty dang sweet can't wait to play the single player.


----------



## Swolern




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jessegun23* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Played the uncharted 3 beta in 3d. Looks pretty dang sweet can't wait to play the single player.



Agreed, it seems the devs are getting better at producing 3d games with every new game released.


It does look great but I'm still waiting for an innovative way to use 3d in gaming. But I think that it would need a game developed to be playable only in 3d, and to use the aspects of 3d in the gameplay itself and not just visuals.


----------



## diaz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyDP* /forum/post/20656388
> 
> 
> I don't mean to sound like a negative nancy but if Killzone 3 was designed from the ground up to be in 3D then it shouldn't have suffered from those horrible ghosting problems and such a visibly drastic reduction in resolution.



Whether or not it was designed around 3D, you always get GPU power vs 3D resolution balance you have to keep. 3D takes a large gouge out of the GPU, especially that old nVidia on the PS3. To retain any nice effects, shading and lighting effects, the resolution is going to suffer drastically on that GPU. As for the ghosting, I have no comments


----------



## TonyDP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *diaz* /forum/post/20695217
> 
> 
> Whether or not it was designed around 3D, you always get GPU power vs 3D resolution balance you have to keep. 3D takes a large gouge out of the GPU, especially that old nVidia on the PS3. To retain any nice effects, shading and lighting effects, the resolution is going to suffer drastically on that GPU. As for the ghosting, I have no comments



It all comes down to personal preference of course, but I'd rather have a higher resolution even at the cost of some video effect. A smooth image is far less distracting to me than jaggy visuals.


----------



## cakefoo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyDP* /forum/post/20656388
> 
> 
> I don't mean to sound like a negative nancy but if Killzone 3 was designed from the ground up to be in 3D then it shouldn't have suffered from those horrible ghosting problems and such a visibly drastic reduction in resolution.



Crosstalk is usually inevitable particularly on high contrast games. If your TV or the game had a convergence menu option you could adjust the focus to the middleground to reduce crosstalk on distant objects at the cost of depth and scale.


About the resolution hit: it's what usually happens when a game is already pushing the system's limits in 2D.


They both boil down to limitations of hardware- be it the display or the game console, not the game designers. You're not going to achieve HD-res 3D unless you lower the bar on your 2D version, or use conversion trickery (which looked PRETTY convincing most of the time in Socom).


----------



## tyga




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyDP* /forum/post/20656388
> 
> 
> I don't mean to sound like a negative nancy but if Killzone 3 was designed from the ground up to be in 3D then it shouldn't have suffered from those horrible ghosting problems and such a visibly drastic reduction in resolution. It had some neat 3D effects but on my 63" plasma the game looked far too coarse and visibly low-res, so much so that I ended up playing it using my TV's 2D>3D mode which, while not quite as good, erased all of the ghosting and maintained the 720p level visuals.
> 
> 
> For me, CoD: Black Ops, Avatar, SOCOM 4, Tron: Evolution and even the recent Green Lantern: Rise of the Manhunters all had far better looking native 3D implementations. Looking forward, Uncharted 3 will hopefully raise the 3D bar further.



I gotta say I was thinking the same thing in regards to killzone 3 yesterday. I just had my 3d set installed yesterday and tried killzone 3 in 3D online. The resolution hit it took is horrible. Also I don't know if it was because of how bad it looks compared to the 2d version but I was having a hard time playing the game at all. Like when I lined up a target it took me at least 2 seconds to pull the trigger because I wasn't sure if I had him lined up right even tho the reticule was red. That game is just plain wonky in 3d!


----------



## WirelessGuru

Can we get a new sticky for 3D games where someone takes on the responsibility to update a list of current 3D games and their platform? This current topic remaining a sticky is pretty much worthless.


----------



## Alan M




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyDP* /forum/post/20617391
> 
> 
> FYI to anyone interested: the *Sonic Generations* demo on the 360 (and I assume the PS3 as well) has a side-by-side 3D mode that can be turned on via the options screen.



I looked for this demo and couldn't find it on live. Any idea where this is hiding on the 360. I looked around quite a bit I must be missing something?


----------



## supergrass

The Sonic game was a timed demo on both PS3 and 360. They took it down after 30 days or so.


----------



## shades72

3D Infinity via Indie games is one of the best examples of 3D as is Avatar.


----------



## shades72

To add - if anyone is after a complete list of Xbox 360 3D game reviews then check the link. I think they have all games covered bar one or two.


----------



## NSX1992

Thanks for the thread. That is the only site I know that specifically reviews 3D


----------



## Augerhandle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WirelessGuru* /forum/post/20739867
> 
> 
> Can we get a new sticky for 3D games where someone takes on the responsibility to update a list of current 3D games and their platform? This current topic remaining a sticky is pretty much worthless.



Are you volunteering?







I'm confident if you start it, it will get stickied.


----------



## bontrager




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *threatmatrix* /forum/post/20655554
> 
> 
> Is there any consensus on which 3D game is the best for showcasing 3D?
> 
> 
> I want to show a 3D game on a 92" TV. I am open to using any console.
> 
> 
> I was thinking Crysis2 (being a PC gamer I know the game is awesome) but wasnt sure how the 3D looked.




Overall, I am dissatisfied with Crysis 2 in the 3D mode. The resolution is good but too much ghosting IMHO and this is on a 2011 Panasonic VT model.


Maybe less on a passive system.


The game on the PC is fantastic, especially with direct 11 patch installed.


Can't get the 3D to work; may need the Nvidia system to work.


Wanted to download the high rez texture patch but you need a 64 bit system to make it work.


Once I finish the game I will convert the system to 64 bit since both are available on my windows vista disc.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:

Originally Posted by *bontrager*
Overall, I am dissatisfied with Crysis 2 in the 3D mode. The resolution is good but too much ghosting IMHO and this is on a 2011 Panasonic VT model.


Maybe less on a passive system.


The game on the PC is fantastic, especially with direct 11 patch installed.


Can't get the 3D to work; may need the Nvidia system to work.


Wanted to download the high rez texture patch but you need a 64 bit system to make it work.


Once I finish the game I will convert the system to 64 bit since both are available on my windows vista disc.
I just got Crysis 2 for PC with high Res and Direct x11 and holy crap what a visual feast. I have it for ps3 also but stopped playing it b/c just built my new gaming PC. Graphics are so good it looks stereoscopic 3d even when it's in 2d 1080p.


If you are using ATI cards I read you can Get 3D options working by adding r_StereoSupportAMD=1 to my system.cfg file. If using 3dtv like me you just need to use side by side mode.


But like I said the graphics are so advanced that you get the 3d window effect while using a higher def 2d. But my PC is playing at all graphics settings maxed to ultra, high Res, direct x11, & vsync on, all playing at 60-90 FPS 1920x1080.


----------



## bontrager

Got the Nvidia 3D wireless Vision Kit yesterday. Hope to set it up today a give it a whirl on the PC version of Crysis 2.


----------



## CyDetrakD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cakefoo* /forum/post/20696413
> 
> 
> Crosstalk is usually inevitable particularly on high contrast games. If your TV or the game had a convergence menu option you could adjust the focus to the middleground to reduce crosstalk on distant objects at the cost of depth and scale.
> 
> 
> About the resolution hit: it's what usually happens when a game is already pushing the system's limits in 2D.
> 
> 
> They both boil down to limitations of hardware- be it the display or the game console, not the game designers. You're not going to achieve HD-res 3D unless you lower the bar on your 2D version, or use conversion trickery (which looked PRETTY convincing most of the time in Socom).





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyDP* /forum/post/20656388
> 
> 
> I don't mean to sound like a negative nancy but if Killzone 3 was designed from the ground up to be in 3D then it shouldn't have suffered from those horrible ghosting problems and such a visibly drastic reduction in resolution. It had some neat 3D effects but on my 63" plasma the game looked far too coarse and visibly low-res, so much so that I ended up playing it using my TV's 2D>3D mode which, while not quite as good, erased all of the ghosting and maintained the 720p level visuals.
> 
> 
> For me, CoD: Black Ops, Avatar, SOCOM 4, Tron: Evolution and even the recent Green Lantern: Rise of the Manhunters all had far better looking native 3D implementations. Looking forward, Uncharted 3 will hopefully raise the 3D bar further.



Killzone 3 probably pushed the ps3 pretty far overall in graphics in 2d and considering how outdated the graphics card in the current consoles are i was very impressed with it in 3d. The drop in resolution during the campaign was noticeable but there were some great moments and through out the depth was incredible. What kind of 3dtv are you using has a lot to do with the ghosting also. I only noticed it during the cutscenes and the beginning.


----------



## JaMiR

The Witcher 2 on 3D Vision was best 3D content i have so far experienced in any form and game itself was also very good. Witcher2 is coming to 360 but off course it will not be "real 3d" on it but maybe they include Crysis 2 type of 3D...


----------



## BrownThunder

So I've got the 3d kit for my mitsubishi tv, and the PS3 stuff works great. What would I need to get it working with a PC hooked up to the same tv? Is there a certain card I need or will my 6870 do fine? I'm a little new to this, any help is appreciated.


----------



## bontrager




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *threatmatrix* /forum/post/20655554
> 
> 
> Is there any consensus on which 3D game is the best for showcasing 3D?
> 
> 
> I want to show a 3D game on a 92" TV. I am open to using any console.
> 
> 
> I was thinking Crysis2 (being a PC gamer I know the game is awesome) but wasnt sure how the 3D looked.



I am playing Crysis 2 on my Panny 3D plasma in the "side by side" 3D enabled mode (interlaced mode will not work) and it's excellent with my Panasonic 2nd gen glasses.


Also have downloaded the directX 11 patch and the hi-rez patch of which I had to change to a 64 bit system to be able to use the hi-rez textures.


Playing the game in the 1080P mode, the game looks spectacular but my Nividia 460 video card (directX 11 enabled) has a problem with frame rate from time to time at this resolution. May have to deleted the 4x anti aliasing mode to improve frame rate.




Far less ghosting than the PS3 version which I no longer care for.


----------



## Swolern




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bontrager* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I am playing Crysis 2 on my Panny 3D plasma in the "side by side" 3D enabled mode (interlaced mode will not work) and it's excellent with my Panasonic 2nd gen glasses.
> 
> 
> Also have downloaded the directX 11 patch and the hi-rez patch of which I had to change to a 64 bit system to be able to use the hi-rez textures.
> 
> 
> Playing the game in the 1080P mode, the game looks spectacular but my Nividia 460 video card (directX 11 enabled) has a problem with frame rate from time to time at this resolution. May have to deleted the 4x anti aliasing mode to improve frame rate.
> 
> 
> Far less ghosting than the PS3 version which I no longer care for.



With 1080p on Crysis 2 is your framerate locked to 24fps?


----------



## Z0p

I'm not a gamer but I have a 3d TV, and fast HTPC and want to try a 3d game. If possible I'd like to use my existing gyration mouse / keyboard. I'm not ready for a fast moving game, so I'm looking for more of an adventure or puzzle game (I think) with really good 3d graphics.


Do you think Avatar would be a good choice?


Thanks


----------



## NSX1992

Avatar has nice 3D scenery but there is a lot of shooting also. I played the game for 80 hours on the Xbox 360.


----------



## JaMiR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrownThunder* /forum/post/20885308
> 
> 
> So I've got the 3d kit for my mitsubishi tv, and the PS3 stuff works great. What would I need to get it working with a PC hooked up to the same tv? Is there a certain card I need or will my 6870 do fine? I'm a little new to this, any help is appreciated.



Generally cards from nVidia works better i think. Look here for more info http://www.nvidia.com/object/3dtv-pl...uirements.html


----------



## Z0p




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrownThunder* /forum/post/20885308
> 
> 
> So I've got the 3d kit for my mitsubishi tv, and the PS3 stuff works great. What would I need to get it working with a PC hooked up to the same tv? Is there a certain card I need or will my 6870 do fine? I'm a little new to this, any help is appreciated.



I just bought a couple of games but haven't received them yet. I have a 5770 card and am going to try a couple of programs and if one works I won't need to jump to Nvidia. You can evaluate iZ3d and TriDef free for 30 days and see if one works for you.

http://www.amd.com/us/Documents/AMD_...etup_Guide.pdf


----------



## TonyDP

Has anyone picked up Resistance 3 yet? I'm probably not going to be able to pick it up until the weekend but I am curious how the 3D looks, especially as the 3D preview video was so sharp. I'm not expecting that level of detail in the game but I am anxious to see what Insomniac can do.


----------



## neo0285




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyDP* /forum/post/20913845
> 
> 
> Has anyone picked up Resistance 3 yet? I'm probably not going to be able to pick it up until the weekend but I am curious how the 3D looks, especially as the 3D preview video was so sharp. I'm not expecting that level of detail in the game but I am anxious to see what Insomniac can do.



3d looks good on my dlp, but frame rate suffers big time. many parts are almost unplayable in 3d


----------



## TonyDP

God of War: Origins demo is now up and available for all users (not just Playstation+ members). Very nice 3D implementation with no visible drop in resolution or framerate and very minimal ghosting on my plasma.


My only peeve - and being a plasma owner, it applies to a lot of games - is that there are no provisions for hiding the health/magic meter or at least changing its opacity. I really wish more developers would take this often overlooked feature into consideration for us plasma owners.


----------



## Swolern




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyDP* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> God of War: Origins demo is now up and available for all users (not just Playstation+ members). Very nice 3D implementation with no visible drop in resolution or framerate and very minimal ghosting on my plasma.
> 
> 
> My only peeve - and being a plasma owner, it applies to a lot of games - is that there are no provisions for hiding the health/magic meter or at least changing its opacity. I really wish more developers would take this often overlooked feature into consideration for us plasma owners.



Good to know. Thanks. GOW is amazing.


----------



## Javy3

Has anybody picked up the Captain America game for the PS3? I am curious to find out what it's 3D quality is like. After playing super stardust on my 3D TV I was so excited for 3D gaming I picked up the Sly Cooper Collection over Captain America because the game quality was rated better. They are fun games but the 3D setting is very lack luster so I pretty much just play in 2D


I just wanted to know if the 3D in Captain is good enough to give the game a try.


----------



## TonyDP

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Javy3* 
Has anybody picked up the Captain America game for the PS3? I am curious to find out what it's 3D quality is like. After playing super stardust on my 3D TV I was so excited for 3D gaming I picked up the Sly Cooper Collection over Captain America because the game quality was rated better. They are fun games but the 3D setting is very lack luster so I pretty much just play in 2D


I just wanted to know if the 3D in Captain is good enough to give the game a try.
I got the 360 version today which, as I understand it, is pretty much identical to the PS3 version. The 360 edition supports both side-by-side and top-bottom 3D modes; both yield a nice sense of depth at the cost of a mild drop in resolution. Still very playable though.


I remember picking up the Sly Collection on release day and being so disappointed by the 3D I sold it back three days later. Compared to Sly, I think you'll be very happy with the 3D in Captain America.


Green Lantern: Rise of the Manhunters also has a very nice side-by-side 3D mode; the drop in resolution is very minor and the game looks and plays really nicely.


Quote:

Originally Posted by *neo0285* 
3d looks good on my dlp, but frame rate suffers big time. many parts are almost unplayable in 3d
I picked up Resistance 3 today and played about 45 minutes of the campaign. So far, I haven't noticed and framerate drops or control issues and graphically it actually looks quite nice with a very minor drop in resolution (far less than Killzone 3). My only real complaint is that the HUD is fixed and cannot be removed or rendered opaque; always a peeve for me as I'm gaming on a plasma.


----------



## Javy3

Are there any websites that actually reveiw a video game and rate it's 3D quality? In know there are plenty of video game reveiw websites, but they just mention 3D as a feature and never specifiy if it's done well or poorly.


----------



## NSX1992

For Xbox360 games
msxbox-world.com/xbox360/3d/reviews


----------



## Javy3

I just got God of War Origins and played the full game in 3D and it's amazing. I have high hopes for Uncharted and Batman Arkham City after playing this game in 3D.


----------



## Miths

I also bought God of War (though only Ghost of Sparta) tonight, despite initially deciding I wouldn't bother as I've frankly been fed up with the (non-RPG) hack 'n' slash genre the last couple of years.


I'll probably end up playing it all the way through though, because it's arguably the most impressive 3D game I've seen yet.

Yes, the platform it was originally developed for obviously means you won't see even remotely the same level of details in textures, lighting etc. as in GoW3, but they've still done a very good job making the graphics look extremely clean and crisp in HD - none of the jagged edged, resolution starved typical modern 3D console game looks here - and even better it runs fluidly 100% of the time (not sure if it's at a 60 or 30 fps in 3D mode, but it's rock steady and at least feels like 60 to me) and the 3D is simply astounding with phenomenal depth and no traces of crosstalk/ghosting (default depth setting).


This really is 3D reference material as I think I saw someone label it in another thread. And it's pretty much the first time 3D in a game has left me as impressed as the best uses of 3D in movies. Most 3D games (those that are pushing the ancient console hardware even in 2D) simply have too many visual trade-offs, more or less severe framerate issues or both.


----------



## johnsmith808

These revamped games will probably be the best overall 3d experience as you just said. I'm looking forward to Splintercell Trilogy and Shadow of Colossus/Ico Collection. Some in the past have wished that developers would develop a game from the ground up for 3d. These older games which utilize much less processing power are serving that very purpose.


I just wondered why the Tomb Raider Trilogy wasn't made in 3d.


----------



## whitetrash66

I'll be playing the hell out of it all night, but has anyone got/tried Gears of War 3 in 3d yet?


----------



## Miths




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johnsmith808* /forum/post/20973650
> 
> 
> These revamped games will probably be the best overall 3d experience as you just said. I'm looking forward to Splintercell Trilogy and Shadow of Colossus/Ico Collection...



The Splinter Cell trilogy was released on the PSN store weeks ago. Or was that only here in Europe?


Don't buy it for the 3D though, according to the tech analysis on Digital Foundry on Eurogamer.net the first two games in the series - which are by far the least graphically intensive and as such should obviously run best - suffer from terrible performance. And if I recall correctly that applies to 2D as well as 3D.


I bought the third game - Chaos Theory - and while it's the best port of the three, it also has frequent severe performance issues in 3D, with drops into what feels like framerates in the low 20s (and I think the Digital Foundry analysis confirmed that).

It plays well and looks good in 2D though. Well, except for the bewildering lack of option to invert the Y-axis on the controller. Don't know if they've patched that in since.


Basically they are HD/3D remakes of the rather sloppy kind, similar to what I've been reading about the new HD version of Resident Evil 4 (although that one is presumably even worse).


Digital Foundry has also analyzed Ico/SotC (and released some side-by-side 3D gameplay videos), and while Ico runs great in 3D, SotC reportedly has frequent framerate problems.


----------



## Javy3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Miths* /forum/post/20974444
> 
> 
> The Splinter Cell trilogy was released on the PSN store weeks ago. Or was that only here in Europe?
> 
> 
> Don't buy it for the 3D though, according to the tech analysis on Digital Foundry on Eurogamer.net the first two games in the series - which are by far the least graphically intensive and as such should obviously run best - suffer from terrible performance. And if I recall correctly that applies to 2D as well as 3D.
> 
> 
> I bought the third game - Chaos Theory - and while it's the best port of the three, it also has frequent severe performance issues in 3D, with drops into what feels like framerates in the low 20s (and I think the Digital Foundry analysis confirmed that).
> 
> It plays well and looks good in 2D though. Well, except for the bewildering lack of option to invert the Y-axis on the controller. Don't know if they've patched that in since.
> 
> 
> Basically they are HD/3D remakes of the rather sloppy kind, similar to what I've been reading about the new HD version of Resident Evil 4 (although that one is presumably even worse).
> 
> 
> Digital Foundry has also analyzed Ico/SotC (and released some side-by-side 3D gameplay videos), and while Ico runs great in 3D, SotC reportedly has frequent framerate problems.



I am hoping that the framerate problems are not that significant because fighting colossi in 3D is like a dream. Even with framerate problems, which the original suffered from on the PS2, I will def. still play it in 3D mode if the 3D quality is solid.


----------



## Miths

16 minutes of SotC 3D gameplay (download the 1080p or 720p side-by-side mp4): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wYzwiuGhab8 


And 12 minutes of Ico: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oMxId...eature=related 


Based on those videos I think that Ico is by far the most impressive in 3D, not just in terms of framerate but also depth. SotC looks good in some of the landscape shots, but I feel it looks disappointingly flat during combat/climbing.


----------



## johnsmith808

Man, performance issues are inexcusable for these last gen games running on current gen hardware, even in 3d.


----------



## Miths

I completely agree. I fear I won't be properly impressed by 3D gaming (as in running the most graphically impressive games in stereoscopic 3D) until the next generation of consoles. The current ones simply aren't up for the task with their creaking hardware - and in some cases coupled with sloppy game development.


Maybe it's time I gave some thought to hooking up my PC to my 3D TV after all - although I still cringe at the thought of having to sit hunchbacked over a coffee table with wireless mouse and keyboard (although an increasing number of PC games do support gamepads these days).

I'm not even sure if playing a PC game in 3D on a 3D TV is as simple as hooking up your graphics card (I have a Geforce GTX 260) to the TV with a DVI to HDMI cable, and then enabling Nvidia 3D Vision in the graphics drivers, or if other steps are required?


----------



## BleedOrange11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Miths* /forum/post/20972505
> 
> 
> and even better it runs fluidly 100% of the time *(not sure if it's at a 60 or 30 fps in 3D mode, but it's rock steady and at least feels like 60 to me)* and the 3D is simply astounding with phenomenal depth and no traces of crosstalk/ghosting (default depth setting).



God of War: Origins Collection is 60fps in 720p 2D,


----------



## Miths

Looks like I actually commented on that article myself a few weeks ago







. Well, it feels like a rock solid 30 fps then, which is usually fine for me in console games (unlike PC games where I typically need around 40-50+ fps to perceive it as properly smooth, don't know if it might be related to the much closer distance to a PC monitor).

In terms of performance the problem with too many console games in 3D - and often in 2D as well for that matter - are all those framerate drops into the 20s, making for a rather choppy experience.


----------



## johnsmith808




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BleedOrange11* /forum/post/20977945
> 
> 
> God of War: Origins Collection is 60fps in 720p 2D,


----------



## BleedOrange11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johnsmith808* /forum/post/20978193
> 
> 
> That sounds like the game runs natively in 720p and it's upscaling to 1080p since the framerate isn't affected. I would think that running natively 2d 1080p is at least as demanding as 720p 3d.



GoW's framerate is affected in 2D 1080p mode. "


----------



## BleedOrange11

I tried out the Ratchet & Clank: All 4 One beta in 3D last night. It didn't have any kind of pop-out effects, but the depth was alright and it seemed to perform well.


You can get a free beta code on the game's official website. It expires on Sept. 28.


----------



## johnsmith808

I still think it is upscaling to 1080p. All of the graphically demanding games run at a maximum native resolution of 720p, some even lower.


----------



## BleedOrange11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johnsmith808* /forum/post/20994002
> 
> 
> I still think it is upscaling to 1080p. All of the graphically demanding games run at a maximum native resolution of 720p, some even lower.



It is upscaled and remastered in 1080p. The original art was made for a PSP game.


The difference is that the 1080p mode actually puts out more pixels than the 720p mode. If you look at the Eurogamer comparison pics, the jaggies in 1080p are noticeably smaller than in 720p. It's not just the same 720p image stretched to 1080p.


That's why 1080p mode is more demanding and causes the small drop in performance.


----------



## johnsmith808

Which game are we taking about again?


----------



## Airion

About the frame rate of Shadow of the Colossus in 3D:


I played through the game over the weekend. I played 100% of it in 3D at maximum depth. The frame rate seemed improved over the PS2 version, though not by a huge amount. The worst section was fighting the flying serpent colossus, when you climb up and run around, the frame rate is downright bad, just as bad as it was on the PS2. However, this was the one and only time I was bothered by the frame rate in the game. Your mileage may vary.


Overall, I am extremely pleased with the experience of playing Shadow of the Colossus in 3D. I'm sure the frame rate would be better in 2D, but I'm left with no desire to play it in anything other than 3D.


Next up is Ico!


----------



## Airion

To follow up my previous comment about Shadow of the Colossus, curiosity got the better of me so I fired up the game in 2D and tried that particular colossus again. Change in equipment for this.


2D: Mitsubishi HC3800, 1080p projector. 90" screen.

3D: Acer H5360BD, 720p projector. Same 90" screen.


The screen is high gain, and given the placement of these projectors the Acer in 3D with glasses on is roughly as bright as the Mitsubishi.


So how does the game look in 1080p vs 720p 3D? As far as detail, I don't notice much difference. I think that makes sense, since 3D gives you two slightly different images, so you're seeing roughly the same number of pixels as 1080p 2D.


In 1080p the frame rate is certainly better, but to me it didn't nearly make up for the lack of 3D. In terms of the experience and subjective visual quality, the battle was far better in 3D. The image is the same size, but it all looked smaller in 2D. The improvement in frame rate just doesn't make up for the loss of 3D. It's an even trade in terms of processing power, but subjectively 3D is by far the better deal to my eyes. To put it another way, the frame rate in 3D is perfectly acceptable to me.


In regards to that particular point where the frame rate is bad in 3D (riding the colossus as it flies), I was reminded playing it again that the camera is also shaking quite a bit, so there's not a lot of clarity in the first place. Even with a higher frame rate, it doesn't (and isn't meant to) look smooth.


----------



## Airion

Curiosity got the better of me yet again a few hours later, and I returned to fight the same colossus again in 3D once more, aware of the smoothness of the game in 2D. It was like the jump from SD to HD, or coming in from the cold to a hot bath. In this game, 3D is vastly superior. I also rediscovered Hard Mode (more weak spots you have to stab), and ended up putting in an additional two hours.


In short, this is the best 3D game I've played and the best visual gaming experience I've ever had. If you like 3D, you won't be disappointed, to say the least.


----------



## elmalloc

are you playing ona 3d monitor, 3d TV, or 3d projector


----------



## Miths

Has anyone else bought Child of Eden for PS3? Despite the price being a hell of a lot higher than I had expected (I thought this was going to be a typical "small" PS store release) I decided to take my chances.

I haven't had time to play much yet, and I suck at these types of old-fashioned (albeit with a very modern look) shoot-'em-ups so I've still yet to complete the first section. It looks pretty impressive in 3D though.


----------



## obveron

Gears of War 3 and Black Ops are my favorite 3D games so far. Beware the heads up display in Gears 3, it can lead to burn-in on plasma TVs if you're playing in 3D. It needs to be updated with options for a transparent HUD, or the fading HUD needs to be fixed so it works in all modes.

Here's the thread on the issue:
http://forums.epicgames.com/threads/...screen-burn-in .


----------



## BleedOrange11

Has anyone else tried out the Uncharted 3 Subway competitive multiplayer in 3D? I loved it! I left the default 3D strength at max, and it added a ton of depth to the environments. Pretty impressive performance considering it's online multiplayer and not single-player.


The drop in resolution and framerate pretty noticeable, but that's only because U3 looks and works amazing in 2D. 3D mode was still very enjoyable. I spent most of last night playing online. I would switch back and forth from 2D to 3D every 30-45 min. just to give my eyes a break. Both modes really have their advantages.


Surprisingly, I didn't experience many uncomfortable, jarring moments while running next to walls and being backed up into corners either. I think that may have happened once in 5-6 hours. Naughty Dog did a great job of making 3D a legitimate viewing option for multiplayer.


----------



## TonyDP

I picked up Child of Eden for the PS3 and played it briefly. It has a nice 3D mode which, so far has displayed zero ghosting and a good sense of depth. The game also has numerous HUD options for those of us with 3D plasma TVs.


----------



## BleedOrange11

I also recommend examining your treasures from the main menu in Uncharted 3. They pop right out of the screen. Pretty neat.


----------



## lunaluagua

RE CHILD OF EDEN AND UNCHARTED 3, if you want the 3D in these titles (and probably many others) to ABSOLUTELY BLOW YOUR MIND, redo your display settings and set your display size to the minimum allowable amount of 10". this is the back way to adjust the intensity in games that doesn't have a slider, or ones that already are maxed out yet don't yield much depth.


the correct tv size amount for a 100% true-to-life amount of depth varies per game and must be tested on an individual basis. at 10" it is extreme and more deep than real-life for uncharted, and 25" is more comfortable and very deep but still had a small hint of paper-cutout/diorama-ness, but i suspect at around 15" it would be perfect. at 10" and maxed in-game 3d intensity uncharted 3 COMPLETELY loses any 2D-ness and looks exactly like claymation running around model buildings...it is unreal. it does not look like the 2d gameplay AT ALL, and to me is the preferable way to play. and also the increase in separation helps the perceived resolution since each eye's view is a lot different.


the HUD in uc3 at 10" is somewhat un-viewable but i just don't focus on it, hopefully there is an option to turn it off in the final game. child of eden is just as impressive, but at 10" there is too much depth (the first tunnel in level 1 seems to stretch incredibly far). i only ran these tests late last night and will experiment more but i suspect that 15" would be the ideal setting for my actual screen size (which is 135" projection screen). however i don't think messing with these settings works better for all games (which is why i think you have to test for what is ideal on every game) because super stardust hd looks better when set to the actual screen size (135") and the difference when set to 10" is not as drastic as uncharted 3 or child of eden...if there even is one (i only briefly tried it...at 2am haha). YOU ALL MUST TRY THIS, IT HAS TO BE SEEN TO BE BELIEVED.


----------



## lunaluagua

i have done some more tests, and conclude that for my screen (135") the ideal uncharted display size setting is between 11" and 12". 11" has slightly more depth than what is spatially required and 12" has slightly less. for example for the spinning "loading" ring on 11" you can tell that from front to the back of it is a tiny bit longer than it's 2d width, and when set to 12" it seems slightly more compressed. also it is undesirable to keep it at 11" and then turn down the in-game 3d intensity settings one notch because it is less refined than adjusting the screen size in display settings. but anyway, since i think the depth looks cool i don't mind having a little more of it so i'm keeping it at 11 haha. the HUD is more viewable at 11" than 10", and feels more natural with the higher setting you go.


child of eden also seems to look best at a display size setting of 11" too, and it is comfortable viewing at that as well. however, the in-game depth varies based on what scene is currently on screen, as it seems it was more designed for "perceived" 3d while viewing in 2d, and not natively or primarily for 3d viewing, but 11" seems to strike a neutral and realistic level for me. but i also must say, what is ideal for other people's displays i'm not sure and recommend performing your own tests.


i can also confirm that super stardust hd DOES look better when the display size setting is set to the screen's actual size. when set to 11" it still looks 3d but not as pronounced or spatially regulated (meaning pop-out/depth balance) as when set to an accurate 135". and for the game "de blob 2", when i have it set at 135", the perfect depth setting IN-GAME is one notch below the maximum, so it appears that game works on a different 3d algorithm/approach as well, which proves that each game must be tested individually for what settings are the most correct. i suspect gran turismo 5 is like this as well but i haven't tested it. i probably will try it out and killzone 3 as well sometime soon to see if they look any different or better.


----------



## Airion




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lunaluagua* /forum/post/21055454
> 
> 
> redo your display settings and set your display size to the minimum allowable amount of 10". this is the back way to adjust the intensity in games that doesn't have a slider, or ones that already are maxed out yet don't yield much depth.



This is a great tip, for all the reasons you cited. I have a 90" screen but have the PS3 set to 55", which gives games like Prince of Persia and Shadow of the Colossus some extra depth beyond the max setting of the in game depth slider. I found out yesterday though that not every game is stingy with the depth slider. In Motorstorm Pacific Rift and the God of War collection, the max depth setting was definitely uncomfortable and too much.


How much is too much? I think the ideal is to have objects that are far in the distance be separated on the screen exactly the distance between your eyes. I actually go up to the screen, pick something that's supposed to be far off, and measure with my fingers, comparing the distance between my eyes. However, I think we need to be careful not to exceed this distance. If you can't focus on the background, or your eyes actually turn outward to converge on it, then it's going to be both uncomfortable and unnatural.


----------



## BleedOrange11

Does changing your screen size in the PS3 settings affect depth in 3D blu-ray movies too? Have you guys tested that out? Just curious if a movie like Tron: Legacy could benefit from some extra depth.


----------



## Miths




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lunaluagua* /forum/post/21055454
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> the correct tv size amount for a 100% true-to-life amount of depth varies per game and must be tested on an individual basis. at 10" it is extreme and more deep than real-life for uncharted, and 25" is more comfortable and very deep but still had a small hint of paper-cutout/diorama-ness, but i suspect at around 15" it would be perfect. at 10" and maxed in-game 3d intensity uncharted 3 COMPLETELY loses any 2D-ness and looks exactly like claymation running around model buildings...it is unreal. it does not look like the 2d gameplay AT ALL, and to me is the preferable way to play. and also the increase in separation helps the perceived resolution since each eye's view is a lot different. ...



Doesn't this cause a ton of crosstalk? I haven't gotten around to download the new UC3 beta yet, but the original one a few months ago with one or two multiplayer levels did have some minor crosstalk issues here and there on my Samsung D550 plasma (with the PS3 set to the correct screen size).


With several other games that do have an in-game depth slider, I find that a setting somewhere between 50 and 75% is usually needed to avoid crosstalk, and often provide great depth typically on par with the best from native 3D Blu-ray movies (God of War: Ghost of Sparta simply looks astounding, probably the most impressive - and flawless - example of 3D depth I've seen yet in anything).

Which is hardly surprising really, as a 100% setting in those games will result in almost ridiculous levels of left/right eye image separation, far, far wider than I've ever seen in any 3D movie/video content.


----------



## mikemav




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Miths* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't this cause a ton of crosstalk? I haven't gotten around to download the new UC3 beta yet, but the original one a few months ago with one or two multiplayer levels did have some minor crosstalk issues here and there on my Samsung D550 plasma (with the PS3 set to the correct screen size).
> 
> 
> With several other games that do have an in-game depth slider, I find that a setting somewhere between 50 and 75% is usually needed to avoid crosstalk, and often provide great depth typically on par with the best from native 3D Blu-ray movies (God of War: Ghost of Sparta simply looks astounding, probably the most impressive - and flawless - example of 3D depth I've seen yet in anything).
> 
> Which is hardly surprising really, as a 100% setting in those games will result in almost ridiculous levels of left/right eye image separation, far, far wider than I've ever seen in any 3D movie/video content.



I believe he said he's on a 720p DLP projector. Ive tried both and projector=little to no crosstalk at all, (which seems about impossible w/ the LED/LCD or plasma flat panels I've tried...)


----------



## lunaluagua

if your display has issues with crosstalk, then yes changing the display size setting to an extra low level (for games that actually use that variable) would probably increase it. not because it brightens the edges, but just because the area of focus is more separated and more likely "deeper" in the screen. but on dlp systems where ghosting isn't an issue it doesn't make a difference.


i am also going to test if the screen size makes any real difference for 3d movies but i'm not sure it really does, except perhaps for the bd-java 3d menus. but i'm going to try it on the ps3 and also my standalone sony 3d blu player which also has a screen size setting. but yeah for games you definitely have to test what is the most comfortable/usable setting, which for me the ideal depth is whatever is realistic compared to the width of whatever object you're looking at. and for sure you can go overboard, like with de blob 2 on max (in the in-game menu) or uncharted/child of eden with the display size set to 10" (i prefer 11" or 12"). not only are those settings uncomfortable to look at, but are also inaccurately too deep.


----------



## lunaluagua

changing the display size setting has NO EFFECT on 3d blu-rays, the 3d menus and 3d pop-up menus on my sony bdp-s470 standalone player, and it has no effect on 3d video files downloaded from psn (like the uncharted 3 3d trailer) on ps3. i didn't test out 3d blus on ps3 since i have to switch up my setup a lot but i suspect there is also no difference. i think the size setting is merely a variable that can be incorporated into disc authoring if they choose it but perhaps no one does or has yet. still haven't tried killzone 3 or gran turismo but will soon


----------



## Miths

I think I would have been surprised if the system screen size setting had any effect on 3D video content.

Games are rendered on-the-fly and as such can dynamically change left/right eye separation and whatever else is needed according to settings changed by the user.

Video content is obviously produced in advance with all image elements - including the left/right eye images - in their intended positions.


Not that I'll rule out that things like left/right eye separation could perhaps be done dynamically - I imagine the disc could have some parameters set that allow the Blu-ray player to make dynamic changes to the output.

And if you lunaluagua, say that your standalone player - which obviously doesn't have to take 3D games into account as well, unlike the PS3 - has a screen size setting, then I guess such a feature probably does exist, even if there may be no movies using it at the moment?


----------



## Jupes97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lunaluagua* /forum/post/21061597
> 
> 
> changing the display size setting has NO EFFECT on 3d blu-rays, the 3d menus and 3d pop-up menus on my sony bdp-s470 standalone player, and it has no effect on 3d video files downloaded from psn (like the uncharted 3 3d trailer) on ps3. i didn't test out 3d blus on ps3 since i have to switch up my setup a lot but i suspect there is also no difference. i think the size setting is merely a variable that can be incorporated into disc authoring if they choose it but perhaps no one does or has yet. still haven't tried killzone 3 or gran turismo but will soon



I just wanted to say a big thank you to you!


Children of Eden which was great before is now mind-blowing on the lower setting!


Also,I have tried about 6 3D blus tonight on the lowest ps3 setting ie 10" and every single one of them was enhanced greatly by doing so. I am going through a 3D-XL and an Optoma projector and while I had been impressed with the results I was getting, it was NOTHING compared to what it looked like when I lowered the setting from 100" - 10".


Sammy was unbelievable! While it always 'popped' before, it was nothing like what it was like tonight. Just amazing compared to how it looked before. I'd always found Avatar & Tron Legacy very disappointing, but on the lowest setting they looked at least 10x better in depth and pop outs (there were very

few before). The separation is far better and the overall picture quality also

improved because things seemed more in focus and in their rightful position on

the screen compared to before. Also all crosstalk is totally eliminated. Even though it was very occasional before, now it is totally on existent!


----------



## lunaluagua

no problem!! also that is interesting that it seems to make a difference on ps3 blu ray 3ds, i'll have to try that out later tonight...but i am 100% sure it made zero difference on my standalone sony bdp-s470 when i changed the screen size setting in it. i also might have been mistaken about the uncharted 3d trailer from psn because i thought it looked good before at the 135" setting and it looked similar when i tried it again (perhaps i've been spoiled by the in-game 3d lol), i didn't actually compare that file to the different setting but just to my memory of it from a month or so ago because i forgot to look at it again....and it was like 3am haha. i'll check it out! i'm also on 3d-xl and optoma hd66 btw


also you NEED to download the uncharted 3 subway thing if you can, it is just as (if not more) impressive in it's own way. or just get the game when it comes out


----------



## Airion




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jupes97* /forum/post/21063506
> 
> 
> Also,I have tried about 6 3D blus tonight on the lowest ps3 setting ie 10" and every single one of them was enhanced greatly by doing so. I am going through a 3D-XL and an Optoma projector and while I had been impressed with the results I was getting, it was NOTHING compared to what it looked like when I lowered the setting from 100" - 10".



I think this might just be the placebo effect. Maybe I'm suffering from a lack of imagination, but I don't see how the PS3 could possibly alter the depth in Blu-rays. All it does is display the left and right 1080p images that are on the disc. The PS3 itself isn't aware of depth. It's just reading the disc, as opposed to constructing the world and image in a game.


Some simple measurements could confirm it. Just measure the separation between the right and left images of an object with the PS3 set to 100". Exit the Blu-ray, turn the PS3 down to 10". Boot up the Blu-ray and go back to the same scene and measure the separation on the same object. I'll bet it'll be the same. But I don't have a 3D Blu-ray to do it myself.


----------



## lunaluagua

i'm going to test the effect on my ps3 tonight, but one possible way it could use the setting to change the perceived depth is to simply slide the individual frames a little further apart (or closer together based on the setting). this is how fuji w3 camera also works because it has fixed lenses and it does make a difference in terms of where pop-out/in-screen depth starts. the negative to this is of course that the edges would be cut off depending on where the frames would be slid to. but yeah i'll report back what it looks like after i check it out


----------



## Airion




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lunaluagua* /forum/post/21063947
> 
> 
> one possible way it could use the setting to change the perceived depth is to simply slide the individual frames a little further apart (or closer together based on the setting). this is how fuji w3 camera also works because it has fixed lenses and it does make a difference in terms of where pop-out/in-screen depth starts. the negative to this is of course that the edges would be cut off depending on where the frames would be slid to.



Good point, it could be done that way. I'm assuming the PS3 wouldn't go so far as to crop an 1080p image, resizing and cutting out details.


----------



## Jupes97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Airion* /forum/post/21063858
> 
> 
> I think this might just be the placebo effect. Maybe I'm suffering from a lack of imagination, but I don't see how the PS3 could possibly alter the depth in Blu-rays. All it does is display the left and right 1080p images that are on the disc. The PS3 itself isn't aware of depth. It's just reading the disc, as opposed to constructing the world and image in a game.
> 
> 
> Some simple measurements could confirm it. Just measure the separation between the right and left images of an object with the PS3 set to 100". Exit the Blu-ray, turn the PS3 down to 10". Boot up the Blu-ray and go back to the same scene and measure the separation on the same object. I'll bet it'll be the same. But I don't have a 3D Blu-ray to do it myself.



Without wanting to sound rude I don't really give a crap what you 'think', both me & my partner noticed a marked improvement in it. I won't claim to be Einstein & give you a load of technical babble about how or why it is better, but it is!


----------



## Jupes97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Airion* /forum/post/21063975
> 
> 
> Good point, it could be done that way. I'm assuming the PS3 wouldn't go so far as to crop an 1080p image, resizing and cutting out details.



I did think on Eden that some on the image was cropped or missing but maybe it was just the change in depth that made it appear that way, but nothing was lost in the the blurays I tried. Seriously the depth was incredible, the separation 10 times better & things that poked out of the screen before, were now sitting on our laps!


----------



## Airion




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jupes97* /forum/post/21064809
> 
> 
> Without wanting to sound rude I don't really give a crap what you 'think', both me & my partner noticed a marked improvement in it. I won't claim to be Einstein & give you a load of technical babble about how or why it is better, but it is!



I understand that you might take offense when I suggest that the improvement you genuinely felt might have been the placebo effect, but please don't. Visual quality is highly subjective and it can be difficult to compare without two side by side images, especially when the "before" and "after" are separated by some time. This is a science forum so I don't think I'm out of line asking for numbers (measurements as I suggested) to confirm what you saw, as well as raise questions and be curious about how these things work.


----------



## Jupes97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Airion* /forum/post/21064858
> 
> 
> I understand that you might take offense when I suggest that the improvement you genuinely felt might have been the placebo effect, but please don't. Visual quality is highly subjective and it can be difficult to compare without two side by side images, especially when the "before" and "after" are separated by some time. This is a science forum so I don't think I'm out of line asking for numbers (measurements as I suggested) to confirm what you saw, as well as raise questions and be curious about how these things work.



I really just joined the forum to say thank you to someone who helped me out after following a link to this thread from another site, I didn't realise I had to be Dilton Doilly to do so.


I'm not really bothered what you think and you don't even own a PS3 to try it out for yourself so I don't really know why you would bother entering into a discussion about PS3's in the first place. All I have to go by is my own eyes and for me it increased the effect 10 fold. The only 'scientific' answer I can give you is maybe it is the PS3's version of a 3D effect slider and Sony just haven't bothered telling anyone about it.


The fact you actually think I would go to the trouble of whipping out a tape

measure and measuring something on a screen does actually worry me a little though I must say. I don't even own a tape measure. I do however own a ruler

and I even have something you can measure if you like as you seem to have an awful amount of free time on your hands.


----------



## xamphear




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jupes97* /forum/post/21067274
> 
> 
> I really just joined the forum to say thank you to someone who helped me out after following a link to this thread from another site, I didn't realise I had to be Dilton Doilly to do so.
> 
> 
> I'm not really bothered what you think and you don't even own a PS3 to try it out for yourself so I don't really know why you would bother entering into a discussion about PS3's in the first place. All I have to go by is my own eyes and for me it increased the effect 10 fold. The only 'scientific' answer I can give you is maybe it is the PS3's version of a 3D effect slider and Sony just haven't bothered telling anyone about it.
> 
> 
> The fact you actually think I would go to the trouble of whipping out a tape
> 
> measure and measuring something on a screen does actually worry me a little though I must say. I don't even own a tape measure. I do however own a ruler
> 
> and I even have something you can measure if you like as you seem to have an awful amount of free time on your hands.



If this is how you're going to comport yourself, you might want to consider making this post your 4th and last one.


----------



## Miths

I got curious and dug out the tape measure, though not quite so curious that I felt like bothering with extensive tests of several content sources.


In any case, with Resident Evil: Apocalypse on 3D Blu-ray on my PS3, the difference in left/right eye separation was - as near as I could get to pausing on the same frames with the screen size settings at 51" and 10" respectively - exactly zero.

Just as I had expected from video content where - unlike games - the images aren't rendered dynamically.


----------



## Airion




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jupes97* /forum/post/21067274
> 
> 
> I really just joined the forum to say thank you to someone who helped me out after following a link to this thread from another site, I didn't realise I had to be Dilton Doilly to do so.
> 
> 
> I'm not really bothered what you think and you don't even own a PS3 to try it out for yourself so I don't really know why you would bother entering into a discussion about PS3's in the first place. All I have to go by is my own eyes and for me it increased the effect 10 fold. The only 'scientific' answer I can give you is maybe it is the PS3's version of a 3D effect slider and Sony just haven't bothered telling anyone about it.
> 
> 
> The fact you actually think I would go to the trouble of whipping out a tape
> 
> measure and measuring something on a screen does actually worry me a little though I must say. I don't even own a tape measure. I do however own a ruler
> 
> and I even have something you can measure if you like as you seem to have an awful amount of free time on your hands.



Actually I do have a PS3, I just don't have any 3D Blu-rays. Someday I will though and so I'm very interested in this topic, hence my posts. Anyway, you say you're not really bothered what I think, but your post indicates otherwise. I apologize that you found my posts offensive, there was none intended. Other than that, I'll say I agree with xamphear's post.


I think there's plenty of people here who would measure something on a screen. Welcome to the AVS forums.


----------



## Jupes97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Airion* /forum/post/21068048
> 
> 
> Actually I do have a PS3, I just don't have any 3D Blu-rays. Someday I will though and so I'm very interested in this topic, hence my posts. Anyway, you say you're not really bothered what I think, but your post indicates otherwise. I apologize that you found my posts offensive, there was none intended. Other than that, I'll say I agree with xamphear's post.
> 
> 
> I think there's plenty of people here who would measure something on a screen. Welcome to the AVS forums.



Lol seriously I wasn't offended nor am I bothered I just know what I am seeing. For example in Avatar in the scene at the beginning when they come out of chrio, set at 100" I can clearly see the back wall of the ship, on 10" I cannot as it goes back so far and is so tiny it can't be seen. I have tried another 4 title tonight flicking through tonight and all of them have much more depth and pop that just was not there before. I watch something in 3D pretty much every night so I don't usually go a long stretch without watching any particular film. nightmare Before Xmas for example the 3D was pretty much non-existent when I watched it 3 nights ago and tonight there was much more depth.


Also I NEVER suffered from eye strain watching blu's or playing games, I can play for hour after hour and nothing, but tonight & last night I am really suffering & have even got a headache from it tonight which has never

happened before, so something must be different!


----------



## Airion

We've got Miths showing that the screen size setting made no difference in Resident Evil: Apocalypse. Actual measurements vs anecdotal evidence. Jupes97, maybe something else has changed, such as your seating position, or maybe asking the PS3 to detect your display (to setup the screen size) fixed some issue, or maybe your eyes/brain have adjusted to 3D over time. Who knows. Again I invite you to make some simple measurements as I suggested. You've outed the fact that you own a ruler, that's all you need! Why do you own a ruler if not for times like these?


----------



## lunaluagua

i tried out a few 3d blus, and changing the settings from 135" to 10" on my backwards compatible 80gb ps3 did not make a difference on the 3d previews, 3d menus, or the 3d feature (on both tron and tangled). i did not specifically measure it but i did keep in mind the distance of the black bars on the sides in certain shots (and their relation to the width of my screen's border) and no matter what the display size setting was, they did not move, so as far as sliding the frames left or right i don't think it does it. UNLESS it does actually do it on the ps3 slim but not the older ones...which would be quite the scandal lol, perhaps that would be worth testing too. also btw, on downloaded psn 3d video---like the uncharted 3 3d e3 trailer, i can confirm that different settings had no effect as well.


also i tested out killzone 3 and changing the display size setting doesn't make ANY difference at all for that title. if it did, it had to be extremely subtle. i didn't get the chance to test gran turismo yet, but i did mess around with the display size setting when it first came out and it did make some difference in a weird way (the minimum i tried was 40"), but i eventually settled on and thought the original 135" was better with both 3d intensity and convergence (i think that's what it is) set to max. it is not entirely accurate from the cockpit view (the windshield is stretched way to far) but from the bumper out to the distance is pretty true to real-life. normally i just keep it on bumper view with no hud and that looks fine, but given the developments with other titles it is worth taking another look at. i'll also test out shadow of the colossus pretty soon and see if it makes any difference there.


----------



## BrownieUK7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lunaluagua* /forum/post/21068952
> 
> 
> i tried out a few 3d blus, and changing the settings from 135" to 10" on my backwards compatible 80gb ps3 did not make a difference on the 3d previews, 3d menus, or the 3d feature (on both tron and tangled). i did not specifically measure it but i did keep in mind the distance of the black bars on the sides in certain shots (and their relation to the width of my screen's border) and no matter what the display size setting was, they did not move, so as far as sliding the frames left or right i don't think it does it. UNLESS it does actually do it on the ps3 slim but not the older ones...which would be quite the scandal lol, perhaps that would be worth testing too. also btw, on downloaded psn 3d video---like the uncharted 3 3d e3 trailer, i can confirm that different settings had no effect as well.
> 
> 
> also i tested out killzone 3 and changing the display size setting doesn't make ANY difference at all for that title. if it did, it had to be extremely subtle. i didn't get the chance to test gran turismo yet, but i did mess around with the display size setting when it first came out and it did make some difference in a weird way (the minimum i tried was 40"), but i eventually settled on and thought the original 135" was better with both 3d intensity and convergence (i think that's what it is) set to max. it is not entirely accurate from the cockpit view (the windshield is stretched way to far) but from the bumper out to the distance is pretty true to real-life. normally i just keep it on bumper view with no hud and that looks fine, but given the developments with other titles it is worth taking another look at. i'll also test out shadow of the colossus pretty soon and see if it makes any difference there.



Hi,


first of all I want to say a massive thank you to Luna. I was always very impressed with the 3D I am getting on my samsung D6510. And Uncharted 3 looked great. But I have always had problems with ghosting/xtalk when gaming in 3D. But after altering the screen size (something I wouldnever have thought of and do not even remember setting it in the first place) the difference is staggering!


Now, after setting the screen size down to 10'' almost all crosstalk has been resolved in Uncharted 3 which makes for a much more clearer and view-able picture which alone makes a big difference but also the level of depth now available it incredible. As posted earlier, UC3 looks like you are looking into a model world making controlling people running around in it with bullet tracers wizzing out the screen. The textures also look a lot clearer and defined. To produce this quality image in 3D really is an impressive technical achievement. Very impressive and if everyone can see this effect then I think this could really be a watershed for the take up of 3D gaming. I have had to dial back the ingame depth setting back a little (80%) as the effect is so strong it does strain the eyes a little (taking off the glasses during round breaks is highly recommended!!)


Luna, you also posted that with KZ3 you did not see any noticeable difference after changinf the screen size, but here again I am experiencing a better quality picture. I cannot quite tell if the depth if much different but it certainly looks deeper than when I last played it. I have also no crosstalk whatsoever which makes for a much smoother game and makes me want to play it through again.


After reading the other posts regarding 3D blue rays (ignoring the genial squabbling) I gave Tron a go too but I did not see any noticeable difference here. I will try with some others tonight.


So, thanks to Luna for a great tip. Would be good to know which games this does and does not have an effect and to settle the 'raging' battle of whether this can take an effect on 3D Blue Rays too!


All the best,

Rob


----------



## lunaluagua

You're welcome for sure! Just wanted to help and I also think that UC3 with the right settings could make everyone a believer in 3d gaming because the difference is huge, and cannot be mistaken simply as a 2d+ mode. I keep the display settings on 11" for it because like you said, 10" is simply too much...but 11" is SLIGHTLY too much as well (and 12" a tiny bit too little) so maybe 10" with a notch down in the game is the best? i'll have to try it out.


also i'm not 100% sure what the display size slider does for KZ3, but i felt like it wasn't a drastic "depth switch" like it is for UC3 and child of eden. HOWEVER, it may in fact be working on a different level. for super stardust hd, what changing the setting does appears basically to "push" the entire gameplay scene a bit further back in the screen, instead of stretching the plane of view. so basically stuff that would easily pop-out before got pushed back into the screen a bit and the neutral point of view seemed to be further back. the frames would be different because more separation would be seen (and perhaps that is what helps eliminate the ghosting, as it gets drowned out in the noise more easily i'm guessing). however on the correct setting the gameplay field depth is closer to the surface of the screen, so it is easy to see that the planet is more rounded, and the explosion and particle effects readily come out of the screen instead of being located mostly on the other side of it. this could very well could be the same type of utilization going on in killzone 3, with everything getting pushed back into the screen a bit (which makes it seem like you could see a little farther), and thus also more separation in the frames across the entire image (perhaps helping hide the ghosting), but the "stretch" of the depth seemed similar to me, but i'll definitely take another look at it tonight


----------



## xamphear

I just played an hour or two of Batman: Arkham City in 3D. The 360 version actually supports stereoscopic 3D output now. There's a toggle and screen size adjustment just like the PS3. I wonder why Microsoft isn't getting the word out that they can do 3D too.


Anyway, it's a really dark game (like the first one) so I had to turn up the brightness a bit using the in-game menu, but other than that it's awesome. I'm sure the resolution is taking a hit versus playing it without 3D, but the ability to perceive depth is going to make the batarang so much more fun.


----------



## Miths

Doesn't Arkham City use "simple" reprojection 3D similar to Crysis 2? I think I read somewhere that they would be using the same Trivioz system they used on the GOTY edition of Arkham Asylum, just this time also supporting 3D TVs rather than just old fashioned anaglyph.


If that's the case I assume it should mean an only minimal performance and graphics drop, but of course also not depth on par with proper stereoscopic rendering.


----------



## xamphear




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Miths* /forum/post/21079185
> 
> 
> Doesn't Arkham City use "simple" reprojection 3D similar to Crysis 2? I think I read somewhere that they would be using the same Trivioz system they used on the GOTY edition of Arkham Asylum, just this time also supporting 3D TVs rather than just old fashioned anaglyph.
> 
> 
> If that's the case I assume it should mean an only minimal performance and graphics drop, but of course also not depth on par with proper stereoscopic rendering.



There is an anaglyph option, though this time around it's not called TrioViz, like it was in Arkham Asylum. It's called something like Inficolor. In addition, there's the 3DTV option, which when selected, automatically switched my display device into 3D mode, just like PS3 games do (but unlike SBS content).


As for how the game engine itself is rendering the 3D, be it through reprojection or not, I have no clue. Supporting Anaglyph wouldn't prove they were using reprojection, especially since they appear to have dropped the TrioViz trademark, which may mean they're no longer using their code in the engine of the game. That said, reprojection, when done right, is fine with me. You can only push so many pixels, so trading a little depth for more resolution is alright by me.


----------



## Miths




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xamphear* /forum/post/21079592
> 
> 
> ... That said, reprojection, when done right, is fine with me. You can only push so many pixels, so trading a little depth for more resolution is alright by me.



That I agree with. Unfortunately







.

Too many of the graphically intensive 3D console games have had unbearable performance and/or visual trade-offs in 3D, so until the next generation of consoles arrives hopefully sooner rather than later, I'll also take less depth (a "faked" 3D method if you will) over something I can barely stand playing in 3D.


Although some graphically impressive games do manage to pull off proper stereoscopic 3D without too many obvious trade-offs. I've been playing a bit of the Uncharted 3 multi-player beta/pre-launch and it looks and runs very well in 3D, with only a minor visual hit that I've noticed.


----------



## lunaluagua

99% sure arkham city uses trioviz, inficolor is also a trioviz thing and it is an unreal engine 3 game. that doesn't mean it will look horrible though as gears of war 3 uses trioviz and actually looks really good for the most part, and when set to max looks SUPER deep. that's actually how i figured out the uncharted 3 display setting trick, cuz i was initially disappointed that gears 3 looked deeper LOL...of course there is no comparison now. if arkham city is anywhere close to the depth of gears then that'll be great, and i'll be getting it on tuesday. but yeah trioviz utilization should be full 720p (on ps3 at least, 360 would be half-720p in side-by-side mode unless it upscales everything in 1080 mode) rendered for one eye + reprojection for the other. still haven't had the time to test anything else out btw


----------



## xamphear




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lunaluagua* /forum/post/21079951
> 
> 
> 99% sure arkham city uses trioviz, inficolor is also a trioviz thing and it is an unreal engine 3 game. that doesn't mean it will look horrible though as gears of war 3 uses trioviz and actually looks really good for the most part, and when set to max looks SUPER deep. that's actually how i figured out the uncharted 3 display setting trick, cuz i was initially disappointed that gears 3 looked deeper LOL...of course there is no comparison now. if arkham city is anywhere close to the depth of gears then that'll be great, and i'll be getting it on tuesday. but yeah trioviz utilization should be full 720p rendered for one eye + reprojection for the other. still haven't had the time to test anything else out btw



Ah, okay, I didn't know that Inficolor was a sub-brand of Trioviz.


As for depth, there's one part very early in the game where you're on top of a building and the whole of Arkham City is around and below you... There was PLENTY of depth to that scene, it looked great.


----------



## BleedOrange11

I tried reducing the PS3 screen size setting with the Uncharted 3 Subway Multiplayer and got poor results. I own a Vizio E3d420vx LCD passive 3DTV, and pretty much any screen size below 42" at maximum slider depth caused noticeable ghosting and headache-inducing eye-strain.


I first tried setting it at 10", and that gave me a headache within about 30 sec of gameplay. 21" gave a similar result. 32" was bearable, but I still had to move the 3D strength slider down to reduce ghosting, making it similar to 42" at max strength.


It seems the screen-size trick won't work well with every game and every TV. I'll try it again with Super Stardust HD on my setup sometime, as I'd really like to find a way to give that game more pop-out.


----------



## lunaluagua

yeah that is what i was expecting when you change the setting on a smaller-sized lcd display, but like you said i think the effects of changing up the display size vary for every actual screen size and individual display manufacturer and type (lcd, dlp, plasma, etc). i think the point of trying other sizes is to get a more accurate height:width:depth size ratio as close to 1:1:1 as possible, and for all i know for smaller screen sizes they are by default closer to that. i don't have a smaller 3dtv so i can't test it, but on a projection screen it varies a lot and helps greatly (but even on a huge screen a setting of 10" on uc3 is uncomfortable).


there are a ton of factors that go into bad/headache/eye-strain inducing 3d including the amount of separation of the left and right frames, where the convergence point is, as well as how far the person is sitting away from the display, and even the disparity between the focus point (the plane of the screen itself) and the illusory focal distance which is how far away virtual objects are. it also doesn't help that virtually EVERY game and movie calculate these figures differently so it's hard to even "get used to" anything. it seem like the safest bet is just for companies to turn down the depth to the point where it won't physically bother most people, even if the 3-dimensionality isn't that accurate. luckily at least there are ways to make it more true-to-life on some games.


ideally there should be a database on what settings make for the most accurate 3d experience for each game that takes into account display size and viewing distance (perhaps akin to projector central's excellent distance calculator), as the further the viewing experience gets from reality, the more easily it becomes a physical issue. i'll personally be trying out about 10 3d games within the next week and will report here for the results per my screen size (135" dlp), but any other size or display type than that i don't have the means to test it.


on another note, i have a spare uncharted 3 multiplayer subway code and whoever pm's me first gets it!!


----------



## lunaluagua

well that was fast, code is GONE!!!!


----------



## prayformojo

Any release day 3D impressions on Batman, I was pretty pleased with the 3D in Uncharted 3, but curious how Batman looks. Debating whether or not to get it on 360 or PS3 (I prefer the 360 controller and that is what is hooked up to my theater, but the PS3 is hooked up to the 3D TV).


Thanks.


----------



## obveron




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xamphear* /forum/post/21077940
> 
> 
> I just played an hour or two of Batman: Arkham City in 3D. The 360 version actually supports stereoscopic 3D output now. There's a toggle and screen size adjustment just like the PS3. I wonder why Microsoft isn't getting the word out that they can do 3D too.
> 
> 
> Anyway, it's a really dark game (like the first one) so I had to turn up the brightness a bit using the in-game menu, but other than that it's awesome. I'm sure the resolution is taking a hit versus playing it without 3D, but the ability to perceive depth is going to make the batarang so much more fun.



Many 360 games have had 3D options for a while now.


How do you get the Arkham City into 3D? I only see an option for infinicolor. There is no 3DTV option?


----------



## xamphear




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *obveron* /forum/post/21095836
> 
> 
> Many 360 games have had 3D options for a while now.
> 
> 
> How do you get the Arkham City into 3D? I only see an option for infinicolor. There is no 3DTV option?



I don't mean a side-by-side setting in the game itself, I mean actual 3D frame packed HDMI output, respecting the 3D settings in the dashboard.


The 3D option shows up for me in-game. Press right once for Inficolor, and press it again for stereoscopic. Maybe it only shows up if you're connected to a HDMI 1.4 compliant display device? Maybe you need to turn on 3D in the system settings of the dashboard, under display.


----------



## xamphear




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prayformojo* /forum/post/21095784
> 
> 
> Any release day 3D impressions on Batman, I was pretty pleased with the 3D in Uncharted 3, but curious how Batman looks. Debating whether or not to get it on 360 or PS3 (I prefer the 360 controller and that is what is hooked up to my theater, but the PS3 is hooked up to the 3D TV).
> 
> 
> Thanks.



I posted some a couple days ago about the 360 version, here's an update and summary:


It's definitely using reflection to create the right/left eye views, so the depth is a little limited, but still looks very good. I'd bet that the PS3 version uses the same method. The upside is that the resolution and framerate don't take a huge hit. You can max out the 3D depth by going into the system settings of the 360 dashboard and changing the display size to something small, like 10 inches.


The 3D effect only seems to get a little muddled when there are fast moving objects very close to the camera. A small tradeoff for being able to aim batarangs with actual depth perception.


----------



## obveron




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xamphear* /forum/post/21096317
> 
> 
> I don't mean a side-by-side setting in the game itself, I mean actual 3D frame packed HDMI output, respecting the 3D settings in the dashboard.
> 
> 
> The 3D option shows up for me in-game. Press right once for Inficolor, and press it again for stereoscopic. Maybe it only shows up if you're connected to a HDMI 1.4 compliant display device? Maybe you need to turn on 3D in the system settings of the dashboard, under display.



Oh ok. I'll have to update my dashboard for those new 3DTV options. Kinda sucks, I prefer side-by-side to framepacking. 1920x540 > 1280x720.


Ofcourse it depends on the actual render resolution, but side-by-side has the potential for more pixels, and it no-loss scales into 1080p perfectly (720p has lossy scale).


----------



## nickoakdl

I played Arkham City for a few hours on my Mitsubishi 73838 using my PS3 and I thought the game looked great in 3D. In my opinion it is one of the better looking 3D games I have played. I would put it a fraction of a notch below Super Stardust 3D. Super Stardust 3D looks better all around, but it is a far more simple game. Arkham City has a lot going on with a lot of various levels of depth that it handled very well.


*The games that I have played in 3D are Avatar, Black Ops, Super Stardust, Tumble, and a few demos. The demos all disappointed, and I don't know if that is because they release a lower resolution for demos maybe? Arkham City is similar to Black Ops' campaign in 3D, which I thought was good, but for some reason I found the multiplayer to be fairly poor. Hope this makes sense.


----------



## lunaluagua

i've been playing arkham city for a good while today and have to say that it is a STUNNER. no, it's not true stereoscopy, but trioviz reprojection, but it works VERY well with the art style...which has a comic book sense to it but modeled in a 3-dimensional world. the ps3 trioviz implementation doesn't completely have the action figure/claymation look or pop of uncharted 3, nor the definition or depth of the nvidia 3dvision pc implementation seen in arkham asylum....but it is a whole lot closer than i thought it would be. also on ps3 in true 720p it is RAZOR SHARP, especially with no anti-aliasing (i know that sounds undesireable but it only adds to the definition in 3d, and the only time you see jaggies is sparsely on batman's cowl around his mouth/chin (not his "bat ears"), but even then i like how clean it looks). the compressed color palette also makes the lack of anti-aliasing a non-factor since the highs and lows of all the objects mostly blend together. neither 360 or ps3 has anti-aliasing this time around btw


another thing that is great about arkham city is that you don't lose ANY visual quality it seems in 3d compared to 2d, where as in uncharted 3 and killzone 3 they have to make some sacrifices with the models, environment, and lighting (moreso kz3 for the last one). it truly looks like a AAA game in 3d without VIRTUALLY any negatives. however there are a few glitches that have popped up, but they are rare.


1. about 25% of the time when the game switches to a pre-rendered cutscene, for half a second one eye will be black and the other will be still the correct frame. i don't know whether this has to do with hard disk fragmentation on the install or not, and it has only happened 4 times total, perhaps out of 20.


2. some higher detail model of buildings "pop-in" when you're gliding around the city but it is VERY infrequent, it has happened only twice over more than a few hours...and again perhaps might be cause by hard disk fragmentation.


3. when looking down what should be a straight plane (like the floor of a building or down a street), the depth will look more like a curve, like everything is going slightly up and down a small hill. it's not that bad but it is something to note. gear of war 3 also has this artifact but slightly worse as it has more depth across the plane of view. arkham city definitely has a LOT of depth too, which was the main thing i was hoping for, and it looks great especially when looking across the city, or down the halls (and when flying and diving). and since it is true 720p on ps3, it doesn't have negative that gears has in side-by-side half-res mode that the further you look "into" the screen, the harder it is to see what's going on. hopefully the 360 will be able to update with framepacking hdmi 1.4 3d and there will be a patch for both games.


overall i say that this game is a must get and it uses 3d VERY effectively...but also due to the art style and content, it can get away with the trioviz implementation a lot easier than other games can. i also very briefly tested it out with different display size settings and set to 10" it look a little bit deeper but not a whole lot when compared to my accurate screen size setting (135") but it did seem preferable. i'll have to look at it again though. also btw, i started playing it in 2d first and it looked really FLAT, like it was begging to be seen in 3d, and was made to be viewed that way. for me it is definitely the only way to play.


----------



## nickoakdl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lunaluagua* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> i've been playing arkham city for a good while today and have to say that it is a STUNNER. no, it's not true stereoscopy, but trioviz reprojection, but it works VERY well with the art style..



Arkham City does indeed have true stereoscopic 3D.


----------



## xamphear




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nickoakdl* /forum/post/21099655
> 
> 
> Arkham City does indeed have true stereoscopic 3D.



Yes, it has two full resolution HD views, one for each eye, which is all you need for stereoscopic. However the views are projections from a single viewpoint, meaning that each eye is seeing the same view, only shifted. In this sense, it's not quite "true" stereoscopic 3D, where each eye is seeing a truly different perspective.


----------



## nickoakdl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xamphear* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> However the views are projections from a single viewpoint, meaning that each eye is seeing the same view, only shifted.



So is each eye seeing the same image? If so, how could that add any depth?


----------



## xamphear




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nickoakdl* /forum/post/21100139
> 
> 
> So is each eye seeing the same image? If so, how could that add any depth?



It's the same image, just altered. I would do a very poor job of explaining it, so just google "trioviz reprojection".


----------



## nickoakdl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xamphear* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> It's the same image, just altered. I would do a very poor job of explaining it, so just google "trioviz reprojection".



Trioviz is 3D for 2D TVs. This game does actual stereoscopic 3D for 3D HDTVs.


----------



## Miths

Trioviz is a company isn't it? And possibly also the name they've chosen for the method they use to create their reprojection 3D - and obviously there's nothing stopping that 3D output to be sent to a 3D TV instead of or in addition to an anaglyph output for 2D screens.


Stereoscopic 3D means that left and right eye views are rendered separately slightly apart - on a basic level similar to shooting a movie in "native 3D" using two cameras.


Simplified versions of 3D for games - such as "reprojection 3D", which was also used in Crysis 2, Arkham Asylum GOTY edition (though only with anaglyph output on consoles) and if I'm not mistaken also Gears of War 3? - don't render two completely separate views, but instead uses z-depth and object info from the scene to build, "reproject", a second image from the original.

Or again in simplified terms, similar to a converted 3D movie (though not similar to the 2D-3D conversion feature built into 3D TVs, as that feature can only take advantage of direct image analysis and use what the conversion algorithms can see in the picture, while a game will also have things like the exact values for depth, object locations, sizes etc. to aid in reprojecting the second image).


----------



## obveron

Trioviz inficolor is their anaglyph stereo technique that works on 2Dtvs.


Trioviz also provides the stereo render technology used in the Unreal games like B:AC. Trioviz is responsible for generating the stereoscopic information in both inficolor and 3DTV modes. Anaglyph(inficolor) vs 3DTV is just the final display format, but the guts of both is Trioviz.


Its true that Trioviz is not "true stereo" it is not done by using two unique cameras (perspectives). "true stereo" truly would need to be done in the game code from scratch. It would take twice the rendering power to do it this, but it yields the best results.


Trioviz works by using the z buffer to calculate depth of objects. It then builds a stereo pair with parralax to objects according to calculated depth. This parralax will convince your senses that the objects are at different depths.


It's effective and doesn't require that much extra rendering power.

The Trioviz concept can be actually provided by the video drivers to any non-stereo game that uses a game engine with a zbuffer being sent to the GPU.

Stereo drivers on PC work in the same way and allow old games to be played in somewhat realistic stereo. The stranglehold Nvidia 3D vision has on stereo game developers is preventing them from using anything but the zbuffer trick. The game developer can just make their game without much thought to stereo. The drivers provide the stereo afterwards. There is no PC game that doesn't do it this way, thanks to Nvidias closed approach. Basically Nvidia won't allow game developers have control of how the stereo is rendered. Nvidia has a lock down how stereo is delivered to the monitor, so developers are left with little choice.


Which is a shame, because native dual-perspective stereo is superiror.

The difference is that dual perspective allows your eyes to see around the edges of object. Each eye gains a little bit of extra information about the hidden edges of curved objects, this can be seen in real life by closing each eye back and forth while looking at close objects. Each eye is able to see a tiny bit extra and unique information about the edge of the object and whats behind it.

The z-buffer technique lacks that tiny bit of extra information. Objects are merely doubled at the apropriate parralax, to give the sense of accurate depth. The lack of information around the edges gives everything a pop-out-book kinda feel. Things appear convincingly at different distances from your eyes, with a sense of unrealistic flat and sharp edges. I still enjoy the effect but it's not as good as it could be.


Edit: Miths, good post. It wasn't there when I started this monster


----------



## nickoakdl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *obveron* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Trioviz inficolor is their anaglyph stereo technique that works on 2Dtvs.



Yes, but they also have a stereoscopic 3D version included as well. That's all that I was trying to say.


----------



## Miths

We finally got Arkham City in Europe today. I've been playing the PS3 version for an hour and the 3D does look very good, with depth much more impressive than I had expected from reprojection 3D (and compared to Crysis 2, which I think is the only other game I've played using a similar 3D technique).

It's also so far completely free of crosstalk at the highest depth setting on my Samsung D550 plasma, despite the many dark areas (typically the most likely places to cause crosstalk in my experience).


Naturally the reprojection 3D also has the great advantage of having very little impact on visual quality and performance, which is unfortunately more than can be said for too many of the most visually impressive games in "proper" stereoscopic 3D.


----------



## TonyDP

I picked up Ratchet and Clank: All for One today. The game supports 3D but there is a visible drop in resolution and the sense of depth is mild at best, even at the max setting. The colors also appear washed out and you actually have to reduce the brightness to bring some color back into the game.


In terms of gameplay, the classic Ratchet & Clank humor is still there be there have been some disappointing changes made to how you actually play the game. You now buy weapon upgrades rather than having them automatically upgrade as they are used; there is an auto-lock-on system that chooses the closest target and the game employs a fixed camera system that usually gives a zoomed out view of Ratchet and his friends, further highlighting the drop in resolution.


I've been a longtime Ratchet & Clank fan so it was a foregone conclusion that I'd have to pick this up but based on my initial impressions I'd say this is one of the weaker games in the series.


----------



## TonyDP

There's a demo for Sonic Generations up on the PSN and Xbox Live and it has a 3D mode (the 360 version also appears to be frame sequential as it went into 3D as soon as I selected it from the menu - no need to turn on side-by-side mode on the TV as with other games).


Graphically, there's a nice sense of depth when Sonic is standing still or moving slowly but as soon as he starts to speed up, the backgrounds start to blur and all depth is lost.


The game also has some annoyingly bright static HUD elements which cannot be turned off so 3D plasma owners beware, I got some pretty visible IR after only about 5 minutes of racing though it quickly faded away.


When oh when will developers wake up to the fact that not all TVs are created equal when it comes to static images.


----------



## xamphear

Just had a chance to play the full Sonic Generations game in 3D... In 2D, once you get moving, all depth is pretty much lost, but in some of the 3D stuff, like when you're running into the screen, it's pretty awesome, like a roller coaster ride.


The framerate takes a HUGE hit, though. Shame about that, because it damages some otherwise really cool 3D effects.


----------



## Greg S

Just played a couple hours of Uncharted 3. Stunning. Not a fast-paced game so whatever frame-rate hit it takes is not noticeable. Better than Black Ops and KZ3 imo.


----------



## Miths




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Greg S* /forum/post/21156571
> 
> 
> Just played a couple hours of Uncharted 3. Stunning. Not a fast-paced game so whatever frame-rate hit it takes is not noticeable. Better than Black Ops and KZ3 imo.



No matter how slow paced a game is, just about any framerate hits larger than 1-2 fps for a 30 fps game is going to be noticeable, unless you're standing still and with little other movement on screen







.


From what I've been reading - and based on my fairly brief multiplayer beta impressions (I'll be picking up the game in around ten hours) - UC3 simply happens to be among the 3D games that don't seem to take a framerate hit, or if it does it's probably within those couple of frames at worst.

If it's a matter of visual trade-offs vs. performance trade-offs, I'll definitely take the former for a 30 fps game. Once games begin to dip into the mid 20s fps on a regular basis - whether in 3D or 2D - I start feeling nauseated and possibly developing a splitting headache as well pretty quickly.

It seems like UC3 impresses all around though, unlike for instance Killzone 3 which frankly looked rather terrible in 3D because of the severe resolution hit (and also had some performance hiccups if I recall correctly, but I never got around to try out more than a couple of KZ3 levels in 3D).


----------



## TonyDP

Just got Assassin's Creed: Revelations for the 360 and as an FYI for anyone interested it implements a true stereoscopic 3D mode. The sense of depth is quite nice and the drop in resolution is very minor. About the only caveat is that plasma owners may want to disable all the HUD elements as they are bright white and can quickly cause IR on some panels.


----------



## cakefoo

 http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1373951 


..says it's a conversion (PS3 version but I doubt the 360 version is different)


Considering there's no big drop in IQ or performance, I'd agree without even having to see it.


----------



## lovingdvd

Guys - what are your favorite 3D games for the XBOX or PS3? Just got a new display and am interested in checking out 3D gaming, so looking for the best titles to show it off. Thanks!


----------



## TonyDP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lovingdvd* /forum/post/21236512
> 
> 
> Guys - what are your favorite 3D games for the XBOX or PS3? Just got a new display and am interested in checking out 3D gaming, so looking for the best titles to show it off. Thanks!



For the 360, I've enjoyed these:


Gears of War 3 - Excellent side-by-side 3D implementation with negligible ghosting and very minor drop in resolution if you set your 360 to 1080p. Played thru the entire campaign in 3D and had a lot of fun.


Halo: Anniversary - I'm playing thru this right now and the 3D implementation is very good. Again, there is a minor but visible drop in resolution but the visuals more than make up for it.


Assassin's Creed: Revelations - This uses the so-called "re-projection" method to achieve 3D with a minimal hit on resolution. To my eyes the sense of depth is still very nice.


Avatar - Another side-by-side 3D game; the campaign isn't the best but the 3D imagery is quite nice. Just be aware that this game has some very bright persistent HUD elements that cannot be turned off and if you have a plasma TV beware of the potential for image retention.



PS3


Uncharted 3 - Probably the benchmark for 3D on the PS3 right now with a very minor drop in resolution and hardly any ghosting on any type of panel once you tweak the the TV's 3D convergence settings.


Resistance 3 - Another very good 3D adventure with nice visuals and minimal ghosting.


Tron: Evolution - This one is all about depth but the 3D visuals really co-exist well with the game's virtual world setting. This one displays a little more ghosting than other games so you may have to tweak the game's 3D settings to get the best effect.


Gran Tourismo 5 - 3D racing at 720p; again, you need to calibrate the game's 3D settings for parallax and convergence to get the most pleasing image for your display but once you dial it in, its another nice 3D showcase.


Child of Eden - This recent 3D shooter has a very nice stereoscopic 3D mode though the game itself can be fairly challenging.



Call of Duty: Black Ops also supports 3D on both platforms; it is the only CoD game to support 3D and has a very nice presentation on either console.


----------



## BleedOrange11

For PS3:


1. Uncharted 3: Drake's Deception

2. Gran Turismo 5

3. MotorStrom Apocalypse

4. God of War: Origins Collection

5. Child of Eden

6. Super StarDust HD

7. WipEout HD Fury

8. Cars 2: The Video Game

9. The Ico and Shadow of the Colossus Collection

10. Resistance 3



P.S. The Xbox 360 versions are better for Avatar and Call of Duty: Black Ops because they have better frame-rates in 3D mode.


----------



## obveron

I'm not impressed with the 3D in sonic generations. All they've done is move the WHOLE environment to the same depth behind the screen.


Sonic is at the same depth as the background and the foreground, there is no variety in the depth from the screen.

Sonic should be at screen distance so he is clear and crisp with no threat of crosstalk, the background behind him should be at a decent distance behind the screen.


Right now there is no depth between the enviromental elements. Everything is at the same depth, enabling 3D just puts the all elements at the same depth behind the screen. Changing the "3d intensity" just moves the environment to different distances behind the screen, but as i said all elements remain at that same distance. What a waste of time. If I want the screen farther away I can sit further from the TV, lol, this is not 3d.


----------



## perfectdark

just got rid of the xbox360 for a PS3 and looking for good 3D games

i have Resistance 3, pretty good in 3D, aside from teh graphics which look dated (but they look dated in the 2D version as well, its just not a visualy stunning game)

Played Kilzone 3 demo 3D and the jaggies are terrible, gamelooks poor and controls blow

Motorsotrm 3D demo, looked good except fro some flashing whith images

God of War Spartan something... seemed ok, nothing special


anything paticular i should try or buy? I am leaning towards the motostrom but i dunno if the game is a 1 day play ... does it have replay value? online community? etc


----------



## xamphear




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *perfectdark* /forum/post/21302310
> 
> 
> just got rid of the xbox360 for a PS3 and looking for good 3D games



Uncharted 3.


----------



## TonyDP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *perfectdark* /forum/post/21302310
> 
> 
> just got rid of the xbox360 for a PS3 and looking for good 3D games
> 
> i have Resistance 3, pretty good in 3D, aside from teh graphics which look dated (but they look dated in the 2D version as well, its just not a visualy stunning game)
> 
> Played Kilzone 3 demo 3D and the jaggies are terrible, gamelooks poor and controls blow
> 
> Motorsotrm 3D demo, looked good except fro some flashing whith images
> 
> God of War Spartan something... seemed ok, nothing special
> 
> 
> anything paticular i should try or buy? I am leaning towards the motostrom but i dunno if the game is a 1 day play ... does it have replay value? online community? etc



You should definitely try Uncharted 3, probably the best 3D game on the PS3 right now.


Tron: Evolution is another good 3D showcase though the gameplay is a bit uneven. It can be had for short money these days.


Gran Tourismo 5 is another 3D showcase with very nice 720p graphics in 3D though the actual gameplay can be a bit dry.


Super Stardust HD is a good downloadable 3D game with a very nice sense of depth.


Green Lantern: Rise of the Manhunters was another surprisingly fun game with a very nice sense of 3D; this one uses side-by-side to render so there is a slight drop in resolution but not really noticeable most of the time.


Call of Duty: Black Ops has a good 3D mode, especially when looking down the scope of a weapon.


----------



## Airion

Definitely Uncharted 3. I would also recommend Shadow of the Colossus. Those are my two favorite 3D games on PS3. I also enjoyed the Prince of Persia 3D HD games, they're cheap and readily available on the PSN.


If you're new to the PS3, don't forget to tinker with the system's screen size setting if you want more depth in your games. I have mine set to about half of my actual screen size.


----------



## perfectdark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Airion* /forum/post/21305577
> 
> 
> D
> 
> If you're new to the PS3, don't forget to tinker with the system's screen size setting if you want more depth in your games. I have mine set to about half of my actual screen size.



sorry what? This is the first time i have heard this.... i have my screen size set to 106" which is my correct projector screen size ... are you saying i should cut that in half? why is this making a difference


i did a quick bluray.com search and this thread people are saying it doesn't make any difference
http://forum.blu-ray.com/3d-technolo...reen-size.html


----------



## barb1978




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Miths* /forum/post/21108819
> 
> 
> We finally got Arkham City in Europe today. I've been playing the PS3 version for an hour and the 3D does look very good, with depth much more impressive than I had expected from reprojection 3D (and compared to Crysis 2, which I think is the only other game I've played using a similar 3D technique).
> 
> It's also so far completely free of crosstalk at the highest depth setting on my Samsung D550 plasma, despite the many dark areas (typically the most likely places to cause crosstalk in my experience).
> 
> 
> Naturally the reprojection 3D also has the great advantage of having very little impact on visual quality and performance, which is unfortunately more than can be said for too many of the most visually impressive games in "proper" stereoscopic 3D.



The active-shutter 3D in Arkham City is the best I've seen in any 3D game. It has absolutely no ghosting. And it adds such depth to the city. Arkham City's the first 3D game I didn't turn off due to ghosting since Motorstorm.


----------



## Airion




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *perfectdark* /forum/post/21307899
> 
> 
> sorry what? This is the first time i have heard this.... i have my screen size set to 106" which is my correct projector screen size ... are you saying i should cut that in half? why is this making a difference
> 
> 
> i did a quick bluray.com search and this thread people are saying it doesn't make any difference
> http://forum.blu-ray.com/3d-technolo...reen-size.html



It's true that it doesn't (and no way it could) make any difference with Blu-rays. With games however, usually setting the PS3 to a smaller screen size will increase the depth. In many games, even setting the in game depth slider to the maximum doesn't provide fully realistic 3D. The screen size setting is a backdoor way to increase it. Ideally the farthest objects would be separated on the screen equal to the distance between your eyes.


----------



## theizzardking

just wanted to say thanks for the lists on the last few pages, as you can guess it's that time of year when you get a influx of newbie geeks wanting to know about their new fangled toys!


i just pulled the trigger on a 60st30 and a ps3 uncharted 3 package,my first blu ray device of any kind, i have a 60 inch tv and i play from about 10 ft away, that's about 2-3 feet further out then the "zone" the room is 100% light controlled ,bedroom like it dark when i sleep! is this ok?

my reference is here

w w w.best-3dtvs.com/guides/best-screen-size-viewing-distance 



if you guys have any other suggestion of games that will blow my mind that would be great, any chance skyrim is 3d? i'm most likely going to go down to BB and pick up a few games and movies to enjoy my new setup tomorrow.... any advice for getting the best 3d gaming experience would be great! like do i need to calibrate for each game depending on how it was made? any more great games, fps and rpg's? top 5 3d games of the year?

thanks!


----------



## perfectdark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *theizzardking* /forum/post/21353636
> 
> 
> just wanted to say thanks for the lists on the last few pages, as you can guess it's that time of year when you get a influx of newbie geeks wanting to know about their new fangled toys!
> 
> 
> i just pulled the trigger on a 60st30 and a ps3 uncharted 3 package,my first blu ray device of any kind, i have a 60 inch tv and i play from about 10 ft away, that's about 2-3 feet further out then the "zone" the room is 100% light controlled ,bedroom like it dark when i sleep! is this ok?
> 
> my reference is here
> 
> w w w.best-3dtvs.com/guides/best-screen-size-viewing-distance
> 
> 
> 
> if you guys have any other suggestion of games that will blow my mind that would be great, any chance skyrim is 3d? i'm most likely going to go down to BB and pick up a few games and movies to enjoy my new setup tomorrow.... any advice for getting the best 3d gaming experience would be great! like do i need to calibrate for each game depending on how it was made? any more great games, fps and rpg's? top 5 3d games of the year?
> 
> thanks!




Since i'm new to the PS3, i havent tried allot yet. But i did buy Motorstorm Apocalypse, Resistance 3 and Killzone 3

I havent played Killzone 3 yet, just the demo

Motorstorm Apocolypse is fantastic in 3D, Dirt, water etc is in your face and the depth is great, really fun.

Right now i am stuck playing Resistance 3 constantly in campaign mode. The 3D is great and adds so much to the game level. For shooting the depth is fantastic. Also, when the hoppers are sniping at you, you see the red lazer scope and these beams are out of your screen and right at your eyes, i feel the need to duck everytime







great game just made better by 3D


----------



## lovingdvd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *perfectdark* /forum/post/21367741
> 
> 
> Since i'm new to the PS3, i havent tried allot yet. But i did buy Motorstorm Apocalypse, Resistance 3 and Killzone 3
> 
> I havent played Killzone 3 yet, just the demo
> 
> Motorstorm Apocolypse is fantastic in 3D, Dirt, water etc is in your face and the depth is great, really fun.
> 
> Right now i am stuck playing Resistance 3 constantly in campaign mode. The 3D is great and adds so much to the game level. For shooting the depth is fantastic. Also, when the hoppers are sniping at you, you see the red lazer scope and these beams are out of your screen and right at your eyes, i feel the need to duck everytime
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> great game just made better by 3D



Thanks for the tip on Resistance 3 and its cool 3D effects. Will have to check it out. Is there a 3D option in the demo?


----------



## UKStory135




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyDP* /forum/post/21236607
> 
> 
> For the 360, I've enjoyed these:
> 
> 
> Gears of War 3 - Excellent side-by-side 3D implementation with negligible ghosting and very minor drop in resolution if you set your 360 to 1080p. Played thru the entire campaign in 3D and had a lot of fun.
> 
> 
> Halo: Anniversary - I'm playing thru this right now and the 3D implementation is very good. Again, there is a minor but visible drop in resolution but the visuals more than make up for it.
> 
> 
> Assassin's Creed: Revelations - This uses the so-called "re-projection" method to achieve 3D with a minimal hit on resolution. To my eyes the sense of depth is still very nice.
> 
> 
> Avatar - Another side-by-side 3D game; the campaign isn't the best but the 3D imagery is quite nice. Just be aware that this game has some very bright persistent HUD elements that cannot be turned off and if you have a plasma TV beware of the potential for image retention.
> 
> 
> 
> PS3
> 
> 
> Uncharted 3 - Probably the benchmark for 3D on the PS3 right now with a very minor drop in resolution and hardly any ghosting on any type of panel once you tweak the the TV's 3D convergence settings.
> 
> 
> Resistance 3 - Another very good 3D adventure with nice visuals and minimal ghosting.
> 
> 
> Tron: Evolution - This one is all about depth but the 3D visuals really co-exist well with the game's virtual world setting. This one displays a little more ghosting than other games so you may have to tweak the game's 3D settings to get the best effect.
> 
> 
> Gran Tourismo 5 - 3D racing at 720p; again, you need to calibrate the game's 3D settings for parallax and convergence to get the most pleasing image for your display but once you dial it in, its another nice 3D showcase.
> 
> 
> Child of Eden - This recent 3D shooter has a very nice stereoscopic 3D mode though the game itself can be fairly challenging.
> 
> 
> 
> Call of Duty: Black Ops also supports 3D on both platforms; it is the only CoD game to support 3D and has a very nice presentation on either console.



Personally, I didn't like Halo CE Anniversary's 3D mode because I felt that the resolution drop was too severe.


The only other game I have played in 3D is Uncharted 3, and it is very well done. I will be playing Arkham City in 3D mode on the XBox 360 soon and I will give an update then. Supposedly, Arkham City is the first XBox 3D game without a big resolution drop.


----------



## TonyDP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UKStory135* /forum/post/21404535
> 
> 
> Personally, I didn't like Halo CE Anniversary's 3D mode because I felt that the resolution drop was too severe.
> 
> 
> The only other game I have played in 3D is Uncharted 3, and it is very well done. I will be playing Arkham City in 3D mode on the XBox 360 soon and I will give an update then. Supposedly, Arkham City is the first XBox 3D game without a big resolution drop.



Just curious, did you have your 360 set to 720p or 1080p when trying Halo Anniversary in 3D? I ask because I have read that setting the console to 1080p can lead to a sharper 3D picture with less drop in resolution.


Arkham City does look nice in 3D but it uses the so-called reprojection method which isn't a true stereoscopic mode. It yields a nice effect in Batman (and Assassin's Creed: Revelations as well) but I find it just doesn't give me as good of an effect as true stereoscopic, especially when it comes to stuff popping out of the screen.


Just my observations.


----------



## lunaluagua

been too busy to extensively test (or even play) many 3d games but lowering the "screen size" setting is a back door way to increase 3d effects in SOME games. in other games, it is detrimental to the 3d effect, and in even in some others it has no effect at all.


for example, uncharted 3 and child of eden for my 135" 3d projector, the ideal setting is 11" (maybe 10" for uc3 story mode, heh). however for gran turismo 5 and super stardust, the most accurate to life setting is the correct screen size setting of 135". at 135", gt5 has the the road close to you extend out of the screen, but if set to 10", everything is in-screen depth only. they have also corrected the replay shots in a recent update so that they are comfortable to watch a the correct setting for such a large display


another example is with sega games such as sonic generations and house of the dead overkill. sega seems to have very extreme 3d settings, but at the correct screen size setting of 135" they are not 1:1:1 depth accurate, even at maxed in-game 3d intensity. if i change the setting to the minimum size of 10", the l/r views are so extreme they are unviewable. after messing with the settings, the ideal 1:1:1 depth ratio is achieved at the screen size set to 10", but the in-game 3d intensity set to about 34 out of 100.


god of war origins collection also works in a similar way, i set it to 10" (if i remember correctly), but the in-game intensity about 80% or so....don't remember exactly but somewhere around there is correct. you just have to adjust the slider until the side of a block appears to be a right angle for accurate 1:1:1 depth....though i must say it looks better even with a little more extreme depth than that haha, and it also goes with the style of the game. but all in all, you MUST test each individual game to see how the 3d works with the different settings and what is preferable for your screen size for ideal effect.


----------



## UKStory135




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyDP* /forum/post/21405488
> 
> 
> Just curious, did you have your 360 set to 720p or 1080p when trying Halo Anniversary in 3D? I ask because I have read that setting the console to 1080p can lead to a sharper 3D picture with less drop in resolution.
> 
> 
> Arkham City does look nice in 3D but it uses the so-called reprojection method which isn't a true stereoscopic mode. It yields a nice effect in Batman (and Assassin's Creed: Revelations as well) but I find it just doesn't give me as good of an effect as true stereoscopic, especially when it comes to stuff popping out of the screen.
> 
> 
> Just my observations.



I have it set on 1080p. The pixel drop isn't major in Halo, but the reason I bought Halo is for the beautiful backdrops and landscapes, so I had a really high bar set for it. I was under the impression that the 3D TV version of AC was stereoscopic and the anaglyph version was reprojection.


----------



## BleedOrange11

It looks like the is a new show on the Sky 3D network called "3D Game Reviews," hosted by a Eurogamer reviewer. Has anyone seen this, and does anyone know if it's available to watch online?



> Quote:
> Games reviewed include:
> 
> 
> Part 1: Games for the whole family:
> 
> Ratchet and Clank All for One (Developer: Insomniac Games, Publisher: Sony Computer Entertainment)
> 
> Cars 2 (Developer: Avalanche, Publisher: Disney),
> 
> Sonic Generations (Developer: Sonic Team, Publisher: SEGA)
> 
> Super Mario 3D Land (Developer Nintendo, Publisher: Nintendo)
> 
> 
> Part 2: Action Blockbuster Games (rated 15+):
> 
> Halo: Combat Evolved Anniversary (Developer: Bungie, Publisher: Microsoft)
> 
> The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time (Developer: Nintendo, Publisher: Nintendo)
> 
> Batman Arkham City (Developer: Rocksteady Studios, Publisher: Warner Brothers)
> 
> Unchartered 3: Drake's Deception (Developer: Naughty Dog, Publisher: Sony Computer Entertainment)


 http://www.challenge.co.uk/shows/3d-games-review.html


----------



## lovingdvd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lunaluagua* /forum/post/21405550
> 
> 
> been too busy to extensively test (or even play) many 3d games but lowering the "screen size" setting is a back door way to increase 3d effects in SOME games. in other games, it is detrimental to the 3d effect, and in even in some others it has no effect at all.
> 
> 
> for example, uncharted 3 and child of eden for my 135" 3d projector, the ideal setting is 11" (maybe 10" for uc3 story mode, heh). however for gran turismo 5 and super stardust, the most accurate to life setting is the correct screen size setting of 135". at 135", gt5 has the the road close to you extend out of the screen, but if set to 10", everything is in-screen depth only. they have also corrected the replay shots in a recent update so that they are comfortable to watch a the correct setting for such a large display
> 
> 
> another example is with sega games such as sonic generations and house of the dead overkill. sega seems to have very extreme 3d settings, but at the correct screen size setting of 135" they are not 1:1:1 depth accurate, even at maxed in-game 3d intensity. if i change the setting to the minimum size of 10", the l/r views are so extreme they are unviewable. after messing with the settings, the ideal 1:1:1 depth ratio is achieved at the screen size set to 10", but the in-game 3d intensity set to about 34 out of 100.
> 
> 
> god of war origins collection also works in a similar way, i set it to 10" (if i remember correctly), but the in-game intensity about 80% or so....don't remember exactly but somewhere around there is correct. you just have to adjust the slider until the side of a block appears to be a right angle for accurate 1:1:1 depth....though i must say it looks better even with a little more extreme depth than that haha, and it also goes with the style of the game. but all in all, you MUST test each individual game to see how the 3d works with the different settings and what is preferable for your screen size for ideal effect.



Great info! I was recently wondering about the importance of the TV size setting for 3D on the PS3, specifically as it applies to watching 3D blu-ray movies (as opposed to gaming).


Do you think your experiments and findings apply to movies as well, or are specific to 3D gaming? Someone recently posted that, according to Oppo, the TV size is passed to BD Java for proper depth and placement of the 3D menus and popups and not related to the 3D processing for the movie itself (if I understood them correctly).


Can you explain what procedure you use to determine what the ideal setting is for each game? I'd like to try it and see what I get on this end.


Also is there a way to directly edit the TV size setting on the PS3? The only way I could find to change it is to run the Automatic settings for HDMI under Display Settings and then move the slider from the default of 50 each time.


Thanks!


----------



## perfectdark

Good site for 3D game reviews and all gaming news actually
http://****edupgames.org/


----------



## johnny905




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *theizzardking* /forum/post/21353636
> 
> 
> if you guys have any other suggestion of games that will blow my mind that would be great, any chance skyrim is 3d? i'm most likely going to go down to BB and pick up a few games and movies to enjoy my new setup tomorrow.... any advice for getting the best 3d gaming experience would be great! like do i need to calibrate for each game depending on how it was made? any more great games, fps and rpg's? top 5 3d games of the year?
> 
> thanks!



For the PS3:


1. Uncharted3

2. Arkham City

3. Cars 2

4. Super Stardust

5. Avatar: Game (best 3D in any PS3 game for far, but game itself just 'ok')


Top 5 PS3 Games: http://3d-tv-gaming.blogspot.com/201...s-for-ps3.html


----------



## perfectdark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johnny905* /forum/post/21438537
> 
> 
> For the PS3:
> 
> 
> 1. Uncharted3
> 
> 2. Arkham City
> 
> 3. Cars 2
> 
> 4. Super Stardust
> 
> 5. Avatar: Game (best 3D in any PS3 game for far, but game itself just 'ok')
> 
> 
> Top 5 PS3 Games: http://3d-tv-gaming.blogspot.com/201...s-for-ps3.html



How can you put avatar (which does have good 3D) above Killzone 3, Motorstorm Apocalypse or Ucharted 3

Especially Uncharted 3 which IS the best 3D game to date period


----------



## lunaluagua




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lovingdvd* /forum/post/21436123
> 
> 
> Great info! I was recently wondering about the importance of the TV size setting for 3D on the PS3, specifically as it applies to watching 3D blu-ray movies (as opposed to gaming).
> 
> 
> Do you think your experiments and findings apply to movies as well, or are specific to 3D gaming? Someone recently posted that, according to Oppo, the TV size is passed to BD Java for proper depth and placement of the 3D menus and popups and not related to the 3D processing for the movie itself (if I understood them correctly).
> 
> 
> Can you explain what procedure you use to determine what the ideal setting is for each game? I'd like to try it and see what I get on this end.
> 
> 
> Also is there a way to directly edit the TV size setting on the PS3? The only way I could find to change it is to run the Automatic settings for HDMI under Display Settings and then move the slider from the default of 50 each time.
> 
> 
> Thanks!



hey no prob! as far as movies go i'm 99% sure that the way 3d blu-rays are currently authored, changing the display size setting has no effect at all (though perhaps this may change in the future). from my tests on this it didn't even change this depth/pop-out effect of the java menus either, though i actually expected it to, but then again it seems like it would come down to how the discs are authored (why else would they have screen size settings in sony standalone 3d blu-ray players then???)


the procedure i used for for finding the "ideal" depth setting for my display is non-scientific, i just messed around with the levels/variables till what i found to be most reflected of the 3d visual experience in real life. for example, if you are looking in a room (say in house of the dead overkill), and the room looks longer than it should be given the in-game art and familiar objects (bookcases, sofas, windows, doors etc), then the setting is too high, and if things feel like they are too crunched together (though they still may retain some 3-dimensionality) then it's too low. the clearest example i can think of is in god of war origins collection, when kratos is climbing the side of a wall or building and goes around the corner, the camera would place the edge directly sticking out of the screen. the ideal to life setting would have the corner seem to be a perfect right angle, if the angle is over 90 degrees (seemingly flatter) then the depth setting is too low, but if the angle seems less than 90 degrees, the setting is too high. however another thing to take into account is the style of that game, which with god of war, a slightly exaggerated depth setting complements the design. but with a game like gran turismo (which is a simulator), any deviation from a realistic sense of depth would be detrimental to the experience.


ONE THING i must say is, that when you find the "ideal" depth setting for the game, it will NOT look like the game in other 3d settings. this is a subjective thing. if the depth setting is too low, yes things will look 3-dimensional (but perhaps paper cut-out-y), but when you get a true to life depth setting, for me it feels like all the gimmicky-ness of the image "melts" away (that's the best way i can put it), and it just looks like you're looking through a window in real life. you know you have found the ideal setting when it "locks in" like that, and it's hard to mistake the wrong settings for it. unfortunately, it seems like most games do not let you achieve this quality by default, even when depth is set to max in-game...you have to use the display settings trick if the game incorporates that factor. also, when there is too much depth (or spacing between the eyes, forgot the term for it), it gets uncomfortable FAst. and yeah, i don't think there's anyway to manually change the display size setting without having to auto-detect it every time first...kind of annoying but at least it works!!


----------



## Airion




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lunaluagua* /forum/post/21442272
> 
> 
> as far as movies go i'm 99% sure that the way 3d blu-rays are currently authored, changing the display size setting has no effect at all



I agree 101%. Blu-ray discs have the left and right 1080 images set before you ever put it into your device and set the display size. There's just nothing that can be done about that, unlike games in which the left and right images are produced on the fly.


----------



## Billbofet




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Airion* /forum/post/21443446
> 
> 
> I agree 101%. Blu-ray discs have the left and right 1080 images set before you ever put it into your device and set the display size. There's just nothing that can be done about that, unlike games in which the left and right images are produced on the fly.



This whole discussion got me curious to mess with the screen size on my PS3 even more. Per Airion's prior suggestion, I had set screensize to 50" and it really improved the 3D on Uncharted 3. Last night, I put it all the way down to 10" and HOLY ****!!!! I just finished playing the entire campaign on Uncharted 3, so I am "familiar" with its 3D. Putting screensize to 10" was like looking at an entirely different game!! EVERYTHING pops now. In fact, I had to put the 3D slider down a bit - about two notches.


Thanks for the input on this. Now I want to play the game all over again. It not only increased the 3D-ness of the game, I feel the sharpness increased as well - at least I felt it did. That could be a side effect of the increase depth/pop. I also tested Super Stardust HD and it appeared to be the same as before. Killzone 3, same story. No big deal as the games already look amazing. Motorstorm Pacific Rim 3D also appeared to have an improvement in 3D from the 10" setting.


I threw in a bunch of movies, and can confirm it makes no difference on 3D movies.


Great stuff!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Airion

Interesting, I'll have to try that in Uncharted 3. In fact when I first got the game I set the PS3 to 10", which made the cutscenes look great, but once gameplay began all I could see was severe double vision! I should try it again though, maybe an update tweeked it, or maybe my eyes just weren't cooperating that day.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Billbofet* /forum/post/21444593
> 
> 
> It not only increased the 3D-ness of the game, I feel the sharpness increased as well - at least I felt it did. That could be a side effect of the increase depth/pop.



I think there's something to this by the way. The more depth/pop there is, the more separation there is between the left and right images. The greater the separation, the more each eye has a unique angle on the scene. These the left and right images are the same resolution of course, but the fact is you're seeing two different images with 3D, so the amount of detail is potentially doubled. The more different the two images are, the more you're seeing basically.


Consider a rounded object in the foreground like Drake. With very little left/right separation, both eyes are basically looking at the same thing: his back. Increase the separation and now the left eye is seeing additional details on the left side of Drake, and ditto for his right side in your right eye. In both cases (low vs high depth) Drake is the same resolution in both eyes, but with more depth the pixels are more different, so you're getting more detail. Not fine detail of course, but just more raw visual data for your brain to process, which I think is perceived as sharper or a higher resolution. It works for whatever is behind objects in the foreground as well, you're more able to see around objects with greater separation. For example, look at the left edge of your monitor and close your left eye. Now close your right eye and open your left. Notice how you're able to see more of what's behind your monitor. This is one of the benefits of 3D, and you'd see less of it if your eyes were closer together.


Just a note, this only applies to true stereoscopic games of course. Games with reprojection post processing 3D (Gears 3, Arkham City, AC: Revelations) don't have this benefit because they're building depth with only one view of the scene.


----------



## lunaluagua

completely agree with what you're saying here about getting a seemingly higher resolution when the left and right views are more disparate. in essence in true stereoscopic 3d with the proper settings you aren't losing any resolution at all even if the 3d is being rendered at sub-hd. uncharted 3's 3d res is almost if not exactly half 720p, so when you add the two views together, you get the same rendered pixels as the 2d version (though some of the level of detail in the models and environments have been dropped). also on top of that, your brain works to "fill in the blanks" so the perceived resolution would even be higher than the numerical sum, it is the same effect that is demonstrated in many optical illusions...and even in reprojection games like arkham city the perceived resolution would be slightly higher, as long as the game is being rendered in 3d in the same resolution as it would be in 2d. and also for uncharted 3, i agree that the ideal setting (for my 135" screen size), is 11" and not 10" with the in-game slider set to max, or like was mentioned, set to 10" and the in-game slider turned down 1 or 2 notches. however, the best setting for other screen sizes much be tested on a case by case basis i would think.


also per super stardust hd, the correct 3d setting for this is the actual screen size, i tested it at 10" and it was slightly worse, because like gran turismo it seemed like the entire "scene" was pushed back slightly into the tv with less pop-out, but at 135" it had a better balance of in-screen depth and pop-out. for killzone 3, i didn't notice much if any difference at all for whatever screen depth it is. don't remember what pacific rift looked like but for motorstorm apocalypse it is a MUST to put it at 10" because it looks so much better at that, but in my opinion could use even more slightly exaggerated depth than that haha


----------



## Airion




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lunaluagua* /forum/post/21449104
> 
> 
> completely agree with what you're saying here about getting a seemingly higher resolution when the left and right views are more disparate. in essence in true stereoscopic 3d with the proper settings you aren't losing any resolution at all even if the 3d is being rendered at sub-hd. uncharted 3's 3d res is almost if not exactly half 720p, so when you add the two views together, you get the same rendered pixels as the 2d version (though some of the level of detail in the models and environments have been dropped). also on top of that, your brain works to "fill in the blanks" so the perceived resolution would even be higher than the numerical sum, it is the same effect that is demonstrated in many optical illusions...



Awesome, I'm glad someone else gets what I'm trying to say! I think this advantage of 3D is rarely talked about and rarely understood.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lunaluagua* /forum/post/21449104
> 
> 
> and even in reprojection games like arkham city the perceived resolution would be slightly higher, as long as the game is being rendered in 3d in the same resolution as it would be in 2d.



Here I disagree though, as I feel the 3D in these games just confuses your brain with artifacts which undercut the otherwise high resolution, transforming a clean consistent 2D image into a messy 3D one. But that's just me, and I think different people react differently to resolution vs 3D accuracy, so I don't want to discourage those who like these games that use reprojection.


----------



## cakefoo

*Arkham City first impressions*


The motion blur is awful, the game image looks way out of sync whenever I pan or am fighting.


The depth is insanely subtle, despite max settings and display size cheats and playing on a 65 inch DLP TV.


And don't get me started on the usual reprojection artifacts.

*Uncharted 3 final impressions*


There is much less to complain about in UC3. It takes a resolution hit like any other visually demanding game, and some of the cutscenes were shot a little flat.


The 3D came in handy when judging jumps and for triggering awe at the sense of scale of the large environments and detailed world geometry. The dynamic depth and focus adjustments were nearly seamless, and the 3D crosshair never gave me problems like Resistance 3's did.


I'll have more impressions, from ICO, Shadow of the Colossus, and God of War in the coming weeks.


----------



## lunaluagua




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Airion* /forum/post/21449291
> 
> 
> Here I disagree though, as I feel the 3D in these games just confuses your brain with artifacts which undercut the otherwise high resolution, transforming a clean consistent 2D image into a messy 3D one. But that's just me, and I think different people react differently to resolution vs 3D accuracy, so I don't want to discourage those who like these games that use reprojection.



ok, i'll half agree with you here, because it really does depend on how well the reprojection programming is done, even when it is based on the same tech. for example, both arkham city and gears of war 3 use trioviz, but in gears 3 the artifacts are WAY more horrendous. the close edges in it are stretched drastically and the horizon/floor does not look straight at all, but very curved. and on top of that, the objects in the distance (like you say) aren't any clearer at all, and for me in fact are harder to even decipher, though this may primarily be because of the resolution drop since it uses side-by-side 3d. but for me arkham city (on ps3) is a HUGE improvement over this, and while it's not jaw-dropping 3d like uncharted, i have to say that the image looks just like the 2d version, except with a reasonable amount of (more accurate) depth perception. and on top of this, the "brain effect" in this game i was more referring to was that even though there is no anti-aliasing in the game at all, i have NEVER perceived a jaggie in 3d mode (on my true 720p projector), but in 2d they are everywhere...perhaps that is biggest "improvement" for me. however i must say that it just seems a tiny bit sharper too when i was comparing them a while ago (though obviously no real new visual information is there).


----------



## cakefoo

I finished ICO tonight and I had a great time with it. There is an encounter near the end that is perfectly suited for 3D, it looks incredible. It's one of the neatest things I've seen, and yet so simple in terms of graphics.


----------



## Airion




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lunaluagua* /forum/post/21453991
> 
> 
> but for me arkham city (on ps3) is a HUGE improvement over this, and while it's not jaw-dropping 3d like uncharted, i have to say that the image looks just like the 2d version, except with a reasonable amount of (more accurate) depth perception.



I've only played Gears 3 and AC:Revelations, so I should have reserved judgement for Arkham City if you say it's different. It's on my list of games to get to, hopefully I'll agree with you! What I've seen of reprojection has left me very pessimistic though.


----------



## Billbofet

So, is Resistance 3 really this bad?


I tried the demo the first day I set up my projector. It looks low res, blurry, washed out, and seemed very tiring in 3D. It almost seems like I'm playing through an eye hole. It was very difficult to explain, but just completely unfun for me. I chalked this up to being a 3D projector noob.


I've had my setup now going on two months. I have calibrated/re-calibrated. Tested and re-test all manner of material. I now feel I have my projector dialed in to the very best quality 3D I am going to get out of this 720p baby. Movies look amazing, games look spectacular - everything is substantially better than my first couple weeks with the projector. I saw the Resistance 3 demo on the Playstation store again, so I thought I would give it another shot. I redownloaded it expecting an improvement like I have seen with 99% of all the other games and movies I have thrown up and it still sucks ass.


Am I alone here? This is, hands down, the WORST 3D I have come across. I think Sly Cooper gets the award for least noticeable 3D, but R3 is just craptacular. Muddy, washed out, low-res garbage to me. I find this unfortunate as I actually enjoy the franchise and was looking forward to another solid 3D experience.


----------



## perfectdark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Billbofet* /forum/post/21455255
> 
> 
> So, is Resistance 3 really this bad?
> 
> 
> I tried the demo the first day I set up my projector. It looks low res, blurry, washed out, and seemed very tiring in 3D. It almost seems like I'm playing through an eye hole. It was very difficult to explain, but just completely unfun for me. I chalked this up to being a 3D projector noob.
> 
> 
> I've had my setup now going on two months. I have calibrated/re-calibrated. Tested and re-test all manner of material. I now feel I have my projector dialed in to the very best quality 3D I am going to get out of this 720p baby. Movies look amazing, games look spectacular - everything is substantially better than my first couple weeks with the projector. I saw the Resistance 3 demo on the Playstation store again, so I thought I would give it another shot. I redownloaded it expecting an improvement like I have seen with 99% of all the other games and movies I have thrown up and it still sucks ass.
> 
> 
> Am I alone here? This is, hands down, the WORST 3D I have come across. I think Sly Cooper gets the award for least noticeable 3D, but R3 is just craptacular. Muddy, washed out, low-res garbage to me. I find this unfortunate as I actually enjoy the franchise and was looking forward to another solid 3D experience.



I don't know whats upwith your setup. But i havd the Optoma HD66 and 3D-XL and using Optoma ZD101 glasses (not ultra clears or VIP 3D glasses as they wash out the picture)

and Ressiatnce 3 is awesome in 3D, in fact it was the game that made me buy other 3D games. Its great

I would suspect your setup and or glasses. I hate the look of the Optoma ZD101 glasses but the image quality is awesome. I purchased DLP Link Ultra Clears and VIP 3D Glasses and both of these have a greenish tint and make the image look washed out. They are terrible when compared to the Optoma glasses

My top 3D games are


Uncharted 3

Killzone 3

Resisatnce 3

Halo CE


Terrible 3D are

Gears Of War 3


----------



## Billbofet




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *perfectdark* /forum/post/21455578
> 
> 
> I don't know whats upwith your setup. But i havd the Optoma HD66 and 3D-XL and using Optoma ZD101 glasses (not ultra clears or VIP 3D glasses as they wash out the picture)
> 
> and Ressiatnce 3 is awesome in 3D, in fact it was the game that made me buy other 3D games. Its great
> 
> I would suspect your setup and or glasses. I hate the look of the Optoma ZD101 glasses but the image quality is awesome. I purchased DLP Link Ultra Clears and VIP 3D Glasses and both of these have a greenish tint and make the image look washed out. They are terrible when compared to the Optoma glasses
> 
> My top 3D games are
> 
> 
> Uncharted 3
> 
> Killzone 3
> 
> Resisatnce 3
> 
> Halo CE
> 
> 
> Terrible 3D are
> 
> Gears Of War 3



It is odd. Seriously everything else has looked spectacular on my setup. I do have Ultra Clear DLP Link glasses with an Acer 5360 and Viewsonic convertor. As for the glasses, I have not seen a greenish tint at all. The ultraclears are my only glasses to date, and I may buy one high-end pair just for myself, but it's not the glasses here.


----------



## lunaluagua




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Airion* /forum/post/21455062
> 
> 
> I've only played Gears 3 and AC:Revelations, so I should have reserved judgement for Arkham City if you say it's different. It's on my list of games to get to, hopefully I'll agree with you! What I've seen of reprojection has left me very pessimistic though.




i played the entire arkham city story in 3d and wouldn't have it any other way, but for gears 3 i switched to 2d. but yeah honestly it's really the only re-projection 3d that impressed me. crysis 2 and socom 4 are just ok...not bad but not impressive either, those in 2d you're not really missing much.


ALSO i have to agree, the ultra-clear dlp glasses are not that good, there is a green tint and if you ask me it either doesn't block the entire dlp flash correctly or just washes out the blacks. also it has slight ghosting issues. if you don't really see too much bad about it then don't worry about it, but the optoma zd101 are virtually perfect...the color is much, much better when compared, but they're a bit heavy too. i'm primarily using the zd101s with an optoma hd66 btw, and have a few ultra-clears for when people come over.


----------



## Billbofet




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lunaluagua* /forum/post/21457621
> 
> 
> i played the entire arkham city story in 3d and wouldn't have it any other way, but for gears 3 i switched to 2d. but yeah honestly it's really the only re-projection 3d that impressed me. crysis 2 and socom 4 are just ok...not bad but not impressive either, those in 2d you're not really missing much.
> 
> 
> ALSO i have to agree, the ultra-clear dlp glasses are not that good, there is a green tint and if you ask me it either doesn't block the entire dlp flash correctly or just washes out the blacks. also it has slight ghosting issues. if you don't really see too much bad about it then don't worry about it, but the optoma zd101 are virtually perfect...the color is much, much better when compared, but they're a bit heavy too. i'm primarily using the zd101s with an optoma hd66 btw, and have a few ultra-clears for when people come over.



So, would you say it's worth grabbing a pari of zd101's for myself? I honestly have had no issues with the Ultra Clears, but I'm always willing to try something out if it's better.


----------



## lunaluagua

well i actually am not sure how much better it would be on your acer projector, because optoma most probably tuned the glasses for use on their own systems...i haven't seen or used any 3d dlp projector other than my own. but that said, there is a very noticeable bump in quality with the zd101s, and if you're willing to buy one to test it out (and at the least return it if doesn't perform noticeably better) than yeah i'd say it's worth checking out if you're looking for the possibility of a better experience. also the ultra-clears i have have uniformity issues, where's it's kind of a faint, large cross-shaped blur going across each of the lenses when the shutters are on. the zd101s don't have this, even tho it's not TOO noticeable on the ultra-clears when watching something.


----------



## cakefoo

I started Shadow of the Colossus today and it's the best 3D I've ever seen in a game by far. When you're on your horse and the land is going for miles behind, it's both aesthetically striking and also incredibly informative. Same when you're encountering a colossus- timing jumps going forward into the screen becomes effortless because I know where in space I am relative to my target.


----------



## TonyDP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *perfectdark* /forum/post/21455578
> 
> 
> My top 3D games are
> 
> 
> Uncharted 3
> 
> Killzone 3
> 
> Resisatnce 3
> 
> Halo CE
> 
> 
> Terrible 3D are
> 
> Gears Of War 3



Gears looked great on my TV (63" Samsung PN63C8000). While there was definitely a drop in resolution, the game's art style really hid it well 95% of the time and I actually played thru the entire game in 3D. FWIW, I have my 360 set to 1080p and have read that doing that can sometimes help with side-by-side 3D games since each frame is rendered at 960x1080 rather than 640x720. Going 3D also did not affect the controller sensitivity at all and I still found my shooting to be very accurate.


Conversely, Killzone 3 looked absolutely terrible in 3D on my rig with a really nasty drop in resolution and visibly more sluggish control. There were times when the screen was such a blotchy mess that I couldn't even make things out. One of the biggest disappointments for me given how much Sony hyped it.


----------



## perfectdark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyDP* /forum/post/21459558
> 
> 
> Gears looked great on my TV (63" Samsung PN63C8000). While there was definitely a drop in resolution, the game's art style really hid it well 95% of the time and I actually played thru the entire game in 3D. FWIW, I have my 360 set to 1080p and have read that doing that can sometimes help with side-by-side 3D games since each frame is rendered at 960x1080 rather than 640x720. Going 3D also did not affect the controller sensitivity at all and I still found my shooting to be very accurate.
> 
> 
> Conversely, Killzone 3 looked absolutely terrible in 3D on my rig with a really nasty drop in resolution and visibly more sluggish control. There were times when the screen was such a blotchy mess that I couldn't even make things out. One of the biggest disappointments for me given how much Sony hyped it.



Not sure what your issue with Killzone 3 was


But year Gears Of War 3 takes a huge drop in resolution and on my 120" screen.. its really noticeable that its not enjoyable to play. It makes the game appear like a standard def game and not HD at all its so bad. And the 1080p output setting, thats funny. Because i read that Gears Of War 3 is 720p and setting your xbox360 to 1080p is just forcing the Xbox360 to upscale the image (of course i could be wrong, dunno.. either way after playing that game that was the last step that pushed me over the edge to sell the xbox and go PS3 and haven't looked back since)

and I'm not the only one either, check out this 3D review

" http://****edupgames.org/category/3d-reviews/ "

obviously substitute the "****" for the 4 letter F word


----------



## Billbofet




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *perfectdark* /forum/post/21460782
> 
> 
> Not sure what your issue with Killzone 3 was
> 
> 
> But year Gears Of War 3 takes a huge drop in resolution and on my 120" screen.. its really noticeable that its not enjoyable to play. It makes the game appear like a standard def game and not HD at all its so bad. And the 1080p output setting, thats funny. Because i read that Gears Of War 3 is 720p and setting your xbox360 to 1080p is just forcing the Xbox360 to upscale the image (of course i could be wrong, dunno.. either way after playing that game that was the last step that pushed me over the edge to sell the xbox and go PS3 and haven't looked back since)
> 
> and I'm not the only one either, check out this 3D review
> 
> " http://****edupgames.org/category/3d-reviews/ "
> 
> obviously substitute the "****" for the 4 letter F word



I think the setup/display has as much to do with the 3D presentation as the game itself. I tried Gears on my rig and at 100" it looked fine. It wasn't nearly as spectacular as Uncharted, but it was pretty solid. In fact, I think Gears looks miles better than Resistance 3. Too bad that is what made you decide to drop the 360, but to each his own. I'd take Gears in 2D any day over Killzone, Resistance, or even Uncharted 3 in 3D.


Also, just to confuse the point, I think Killzone 3 looks great as well.


----------



## Airion




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cakefoo* /forum/post/21458408
> 
> 
> I started Shadow of the Colossus today and it's the best 3D I've ever seen in a game by far.



I agree completely. I think the 3D amplifies the sense of scale and complements the game perfectly. I've already played through it 2.5 times in 3D. 1.5 times by myself, and once in a 7 hour marathon session with a friend.


----------



## lovingdvd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Airion* /forum/post/21463331
> 
> 
> I agree completely. I think the 3D amplifies the sense of scale and complements the game perfectly. I've already played through it 2.5 times in 3D. 1.5 times by myself, and once in a 7 hour marathon session with a friend.



Thanks for the info! I haven't heard of it. Is this the game? http://www.walmart.com/ip/ICO-Shadow...ion-3/15061046 I did some searches and it seems there is a title with "HD" on the end that is not out yet - is that a sequel?










Also there is a version for the PS2 I keep coming up against. Just trying to figure out which game you guys are talking about exactly and if there is a newer version on the horizon. Thanks!


----------



## CureMode

Just finished Crysis 1 and 2 on the PS3 in 3D, and thought they were 2 of the best looking 3D titles on the PS3. They recently released Crysis 1 on the Playstation store for $19.99 but did not mention anywhere in the listing it had a 3D option. I think the 3D really added to the scale and immersion of the game, and the graphics were super sharp. My only complaint was you had to manually set it to 3D after starting the games in the options every time you play. I have heard they are both 3D on the 360 as well, but SBS, not Frame Packed. Can anyone confirm that and has anyone compared the two versions?


I have played a number of 3D titles on both systems, I agree the 3D on Gears 3 was not very good, for me it looked fake and took away from the resolution. On the PS3 Motorstorm Apocalypse and Resistance 3 also seemed to be a bit sketchy and muddled in 3D. Socom 4, GT5, Tron, and Wipeout HD on the other hand all looked fantastic. I found Killzone 3 on the PS3 and Halo Anniversary on the Xbox 360 somewhere in the middle, good 3D, but with some trade offs.


----------



## cakefoo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lovingdvd* /forum/post/21464655
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info! I haven't heard of it. Is this the game? http://www.walmart.com/ip/ICO-Shadow...ion-3/15061046 I did some searches and it seems there is a title with "HD" on the end that is not out yet - is that a sequel?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also there is a version for the PS2 I keep coming up against. Just trying to figure out which game you guys are talking about exactly and if there is a newer version on the horizon. Thanks!



that one at walmart is the correct version. and only version! there is is also a god of war collection that supports 3D which i will get to playing soon. a demo is/was on the psn store if you're interested.


----------



## lovingdvd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cakefoo* /forum/post/21465129
> 
> 
> that one at walmart is the correct version. and only version! there is is also a god of war collection that supports 3D which i will get to playing soon. a demo is/was on the psn store if you're interested.



Great, thanks. The demo supports 3D too I take it?


----------



## cakefoo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lovingdvd* /forum/post/21465283
> 
> 
> Great, thanks. The demo supports 3D too I take it?



Yes indeed


----------



## perfectdark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Billbofet* /forum/post/21461023
> 
> 
> I'd take Gears in 2D any day over Killzone, Resistance, or even Uncharted 3 in 3D..













WOW ....... That's just crazy talk... someone call the insane asylum as we have an escaped patient


I love the whole story and feel of Resistance series and Resistance 3 was outstanding. Killzone 1,2,3 I could take them or leave them... they feel like a cheaper version of Gears Of War, but Uncharted (3D or 2D) is the most fun i've had in a video game since i got my Nintendo system for Christmas back in the 80's and first played Super Mario Bros.




everyones setup, equipment, glasses and most important eye sight is different





Also, in regards to the other posters about the PS3 3D setup. I adjusted my screen size to 11" and wow the 3D in Uncharted was so strong my eyes felt like there were on fire. I had to adjust the s3D strength in gaem down by 2 notches. I thought the 3D and epth before was great but now the whole image feels like it surrounds me and the depth is huge.... good find


----------



## lovingdvd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *perfectdark* /forum/post/21466414
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOW ....... That's just crazy talk... someone call the insane asylum as we have an escaped patient
> 
> 
> I love the whole story and feel of Resistance series and Resistance 3 was outstanding. Killzone 1,2,3 I could take them or leave them... they feel like a cheaper version of Gears Of War, but Uncharted (3D or 2D) is the most fun i've had in a video game since i got my Nintendo system for Christmas back in the 80's and first played Super Mario Bros.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> everyones setup, equipment, glasses and most important eye sight is different
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, in regards to the other posters about the PS3 3D setup. I adjusted my screen size to 11" and wow the 3D in Uncharted was so strong my eyes felt like there were on fire. I had to adjust the s3D strength in gaem down by 2 notches. I thought the 3D and epth before was great but now the whole image feels like it surrounds me and the depth is huge.... good find



So you are saying then that you think the 3D in GOW 3 is at least on par with Killzone 3 or better? How about the overall game?


I have GOW 3 but haven't opened it yet. I was thinking of returning it because I mainly was interested in it if it has outstanding 3D...


----------



## JukeBox360




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lovingdvd* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> So you are saying then that you think the 3D in GOW 3 is at least on par with Killzone 3 or better? How about the overall game?
> 
> 
> I have GOW 3 but haven't opened it yet. I was thinking of returning it because I mainly was interested in it if it has outstanding 3D...



It's 3D isn't eye popping crazyness but the game itself it better then Killzone3.


3D goes to KZ3

Best game goes to gears.


----------



## Billbofet




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JukeBox360* /forum/post/21472531
> 
> 
> It's 3D isn't eye popping crazyness but the game itself it better then Killzone3.
> 
> 
> 3D goes to KZ3
> 
> Best game goes to gears.



+1 to this. Gears 3 is a much, much better game than Killzone 3.


----------



## perfectdark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JukeBox360* /forum/post/21472531
> 
> 
> It's 3D isn't eye popping crazyness but the game itself it better then Killzone3.
> 
> 
> 3D goes to KZ3
> 
> Best game goes to gears.



100% agreed


Killzone 3 is better with 3D, but game wise it feels like a cheap GOW wannabe


Game goes to GOW3


----------



## lovingdvd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *perfectdark* /forum/post/21475424
> 
> 
> 100% agreed
> 
> 
> Killzone 3 is better with 3D, but game wise it feels like a cheap GOW wannabe
> 
> 
> Game goes to GOW3



I figured that was the case with GOW 3 being the better game. But my main interest in it was for experiencing (more) 3D gaming. If the 3D in it is just fair I probably will pass. Unless you are saying that from a 2D experience the game is a unique experience compared to GOW 2 (same old or same old or...?).


----------



## Airion

It's sad that people would pass on Gears 3. It's the best in the series. I too was hoping for a great 3D experience with Gears of War 3. Instead, I got the worst 3D I've ever seen. I switched back to 2D, and had an absolute blast for the next 8 hours! I love 3D, but quality is quality.


----------



## Billbofet

I picked up Crysis off PSN last night. It's on sale this week for $14.99 and $10.49 if you're a PSN+ member.


On my setup, the 3D looks pretty good. It's pretty subtle, but does add to the experience. I think I'll mess with the screen size and see if it makes a difference. What is odd is in options, I picked 3D and the only choice was over/under. I picked it and it worked just like anything else - not sure if that matters to anyone.


Either way, for the $10.49 I paid, it's a no-brainer. Recommend everyone that can pick it up.


----------



## cakefoo

I wouldnt play a game for its 3D unless the 3D was native or used some kind of advanced reprojection tech. Everything from Socom to Arkham to Gears I have laid eyes on is not worth getting red marks on my nose.


----------



## lovingdvd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Airion* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It's sad that people would pass on Gears 3. It's the best in the series. I too was hoping for a great 3D experience with Gears of War 3. Instead, I got the worst 3D I've ever seen. I switched back to 2D, and had an absolute blast for the next 8 hours! I love 3D, but quality is quality.



Thanks. It's good to know that if I don't like the 3D that the 2D is still with the experience.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Is there a setting ti get uncharted in 3d? Or does the tv have to matrix the 3d?


----------



## perfectdark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Fineberg* /forum/post/21491733
> 
> 
> Is there a setting ti get uncharted in 3d? Or does the tv have to matrix the 3d?



Go in the options and you will see the 3D


----------



## PerfectCr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *perfectdark* /forum/post/21494182
> 
> 
> Go in the options and you will see the 3D



Should enable automatically actually.


----------



## cakefoo

I always have to pick 3D in the menu every time I start Uncharted 3.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

i had to go to the ps3 settings to make sure it output 3d signal (it already did fine for movies just not games) automatically changes to 3d now. thanks for the help!


----------



## Alan M

Anyone see this yet or got any thoughts on it?

http://www.msxbox-world.com/news/art...r-3d-game.html 


Also what about Ghost Recon Future Soldier? I believe it will also be Kinect and 3D.


Also 1 last thing (hope I'm not asking a question already been asked here but) I was noticing this TV size 3D cheat thing, will this work with Frame Pack games on the 360 ?


Any thought's greatly appreciated.


----------



## perfectdark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PerfectCr* /forum/post/21494221
> 
> 
> Should enable automatically actually.



Nope.. but that may depend on your setup. I dont have a 3D TV, too small

I have 3D projector


----------



## Billbofet

Tried Sword and Soldiers last night. Got it over a year ago prior to having a 3D setup, so it was a nice surprise to see it supports 3D.


Nothing that will rock your world, but the 3D is a nice addition to a criminally underrated game that everyone should try.


Dungeon Defenders is on sale too for around $8 and it too looks pretty great in the 3D. Another amazing game as well.


----------



## TonyDP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Alan M* /forum/post/21509954
> 
> 
> Anyone see this yet or got any thoughts on it?
> 
> http://www.msxbox-world.com/news/art...r-3d-game.html
> 
> 
> Also what about Ghost Recon Future Soldier? I believe it will also be Kinect and 3D.
> 
> 
> Also 1 last thing (hope I'm not asking a question already been asked here but) I was noticing this TV size 3D cheat thing, will this work with Frame Pack games on the 360 ?
> 
> 
> Any thought's greatly appreciated.



With regard to Star Wars Kinect being 3D, I saw the video of it and it looked interesting, especially as the 360 can clearly pump out some good 3D visuals.


Personally though I really don't like games that are 100% Kinect controlled. My preference is something like Halo Anniversary or the upcoming Mass Effect 3 where you can use your control pad as your primary controller and Kinect to perform secondary functions like throwing grenades, switching weapons or commanding squadmates as I find that a more organic use of the device than just waggling your arms around.


If Ghost Recon and a few more games were follow this hybrid control model I may even be tempted to get a Kinect myself. It would be nice if Star Wars also implemented that kind of hybrid control scheme (though I'm not holding my breath for that).


----------



## 2D3D

Quesion : How do you set your PS3 screen size to X" ?

And doesnt it look too small and weird to look at a screen size of 10" on a 50" tv ?


----------



## lunaluagua

the only way to set your ps3 to "x" screen size setting as of now is to re-auto-detect the display settings and then manually change it to whatever inch size you want. and to answer your 2nd question, it definitely depends on how 3d is implemented in any particular game, in some games it is so extreme is is unviewable, in others it shifts the pop-in/pop-out balance, in some it has no effect at all, but in games like uncharted 3 or child of eden it makes the depth almost perfect....there is no magic bullet you have to do different tests to get the best 3d setting for each individual game.


----------



## Airion




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *2D3D* /forum/post/21537493
> 
> 
> And doesnt it look too small and weird to look at a screen size of 10" on a 50" tv ?



It doesn't shrink the image, if that's what you're thinking. Rather, it adjusts the 3D as lunaluagua described.


----------



## 2D3D

Thanks kindly for your response.

How do you manually set the screen size.


----------



## Airion

After the PS3 auto detects your display, it will then ask you to enter the screen size manually. There's no way for the PS3 to detect your screen size, so it just has to ask you and trust you're honest (but most of us here are lying scoundrels). The only way to access this setting is by using the auto detect display option though.


----------



## TonyDP

I picked up the Jak and Daxter Remastered Trilogy for PS3 as the games support stereoscopic 3D. I'm about 1/4 of the way thru the first game and the 3D effect is pretty good, especially Daxter's in your face animations when you die. I expect the 3D will be even better in the later games as they were technically and visually more advanced. I'd never played any of the J&K PS2 games so this is a fresh experience for me and a bargain at $39.99 for 3 games.


----------



## BleedOrange11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyDP* /forum/post/21635999
> 
> 
> I picked up the Jak and Daxter Remastered Trilogy for PS3 as the games support stereoscopic 3D. I'm about 1/4 of the way thru the first game and the 3D effect is pretty good, especially Daxter's in your face animations when you die. I expect the 3D will be even better in the later games as they were technically and visually more advanced. I'd never played any of the J&K PS2 games so this is a fresh experience for me and a bargain at $39.99 for 3 games.



Thanks for the feedback. I was wondering how the 3D mode would be. How do frame-rate and resolution fare?


----------



## TonyDP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BleedOrange11* /forum/post/21682914
> 
> 
> Thanks for the feedback. I was wondering how the 3D mode would be. How do frame-rate and resolution fare?



I've avoided playing Jak 2 and Jak 3 until I finish the first game so I can only go by that one and the frame rate is fine most of the time but there are a few areas where the game really slows down (the fort in the Snowy Mountain for one). As far as resolution goes, again I've only played the first game and I find the resolution to be quite sharp (game is 720p) with none of the drops you see in newer games though the art style is relatively simplistic compared to today's games of course.




BTW, House of the Dead: Overkill for the PS3 is also 3D. I picked that one up and played thru the first chapter. The 3D is pretty good though not as in your face as I expected for a game like this; there is also a bit more ghosting visible in this one. The game is also ridiculously over the top in terms of profanity; its set up like a bad 1970s grindhouse movie, right down to the scratched film, really embraces that motif. In terms of control, I find the Move to be quite accurate and I got thru the first chapter on my first playthru. Holding the Move controller can cramp your arm up pretty quickly however so I may look into a gun shell.


----------



## upstate-avfan-da




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyDP* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I've avoided playing Jak 2 and Jak 3 until I finish the first game so I can only go by that one and the frame rate is fine most of the time but there are a few areas where the game really slows down (the fort in the Snowy Mountain for one). As far as resolution goes, again I've only played the first game and I find the resolution to be quite sharp (game is 720p) with none of the drops you see in newer games though the art style is relatively simplistic compared to today's games of course.
> 
> 
> BTW, House of the Dead: Overkill for the PS3 is also 3D. I picked that one up and played thru the first chapter. The 3D is pretty good though not as in your face as I expected for a game like this; there is also a bit more ghosting visible in this one. The game is also ridiculously over the top in terms of profanity; its set up like a bad 1970s grindhouse movie, right down to the scratched film, really embraces that motif. In terms of control, I find the Move to be quite accurate and I got thru the first chapter on my first playthru. Holding the Move controller can cramp your arm up pretty quickly however so I may look into a gun shell.



Forgot about house of the dead... I may have to download it since I have the move gun thing that came out when killzone was released. Does it require constant recalibration? Dead space extraction was excruciating with that lol.


----------



## TonyDP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *upstate-avfan-da* /forum/post/21683704
> 
> 
> Forgot about house of the dead... I may have to download it since I have the move gun thing that came out when killzone was released. Does it require constant recalibration? Dead space extraction was excruciating with that lol.



On my setup I was able to get thru the entire first chapter without recalibrating once. Accuracy seemed solid and consistent throughout the level and my biggest issue was my arm cramping up a bit because of the shape of the move controller; hopefully a gun shell will remedy that somewhat.


----------



## pjb16

Motorstorm RC is going to be 3D and I think it's out March 6th on PSN for $9.99


----------



## upstate-avfan-da




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyDP* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> On my setup I was able to get thru the entire first chapter without recalibrating once. Accuracy seemed solid and consistent throughout the level and my biggest issue was my arm cramping up a bit because of the shape of the move controller; hopefully a gun shell will remedy that somewhat.



Awesome... unfortunately my fat PS3 bit the bullet and I had the YLOD when I tried to start up today. I didn't back up my HDD recently so all my data is lost. Going to get a slim tomorrow but pissed I am losing SACD playback.


----------



## jddcp

Just played Child of Eden on PS3 yesterday in 3D with Move.........Ridiculously AWESOME....I can't even begin to explain what it is like to play that game on a 120' screen in 3D. I actually forgot where I was and with surround sound it just is a feast for the senses. I can't imagine what this game would have been like in my college days when I was....nevermind. Game is really cool.


----------



## lovingdvd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jddcp* /forum/post/21685780
> 
> 
> Just played Child of Eden on PS3 yesterday in 3D with Move.........Ridiculously AWESOME....I can't even begin to explain what it is like to play that game on a 120' screen in 3D. I actually forgot where I was and with surround sound it just is a feast for the senses. I can't imagine what this game would have been like in my college days when I was....nevermind. Game is really cool.



Thanks for the heads up! I'm definition going to check this out tonight.







Oh wait - is there a demo available?


----------



## Mounta1n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lovingdvd* /forum/post/21688438
> 
> 
> Thanks for the heads up! I'm definition going to check this out tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wait - is there a demo available?



I may have to check that out. I was looking to see if any additional visualizations (music) were available or in the pipeline for the PS3, and I came across Pixeljunk 4AM, which will be some sort of music creation game utilizing Move, and then found Auditorium HD, which is a music/light puzzler in 3D with Move support. I was planning on getting that tonight to see how it is.


EDIT: Tried Auditorium HD, wasn't too impressed. Each puzzle takes about 10-15 seconds, and there's no flow between puzzles. The music doesn't keep building or getting more intricate. There also isn't all that much going on visually, so although the 3D effect is there, it's rather static...


----------



## TonyDP

I had Child of Eden for the PS3 a while ago; visually it was a great game with some really nice stereoscopic 3D but the difficulty was pretty steep and unforgiving. When you died you were brought back all the way to the start of the level so unless you're really into shooters you may get a little frustrated with it. I also found the storyline, cinemas and some of the music to be on the corny side but that's more personal preference.


----------



## Billbofet

I was extremely excited to try out the new SSX game and looking forward to seeing it in 3D.


Sadly, the demo does not support 3D. In a way, I feel this could have pushed me in to the buy category had it been done well in the demo.


Oh well, now I'll just wait for a significant pricedrop and feedback from others.


----------



## BleedOrange11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Billbofet* /forum/post/21691818
> 
> 
> I was extremely excited to try out the new SSX game and looking forward to seeing it in 3D.
> 
> 
> Sadly, the demo does not support 3D. In a way, I feel this could have pushed me in to the buy category had it been done well in the demo.
> 
> 
> Oh well, now I'll just wait for a significant pricedrop and feedback from others.



As a big SSX fan, I really wanted it to be in 3D too. I don't think it was ever confirmed that the full retail game will support 3D though--just a rumor. EA certainly hasn't advertised for it in any of their feature sets, so I doubt it will be.


----------



## Billbofet




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BleedOrange11* /forum/post/21692652
> 
> 
> As a big SSX fan, I really wanted it to be in 3D too. I don't think it was ever confirmed that the full retail game will support 3D though--just a rumor. EA certainly hasn't advertised for it in any of their feature sets, so I doubt it will be.



They confirmed in early February that the game will support stereoscopic on the PS3. I'm just sad it wasn't implemented in the demo. I think it's going to be amazing!!!


----------



## BleedOrange11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Billbofet* /forum/post/21692697
> 
> 
> They confirmed in early February that the game will support stereoscopic on the PS3. I'm just sad it wasn't implemented in the demo. I think it's going to be amazing!!!



February 2011 or 2012? All I've seen is a couple of articles from a year ago. My guess is that 3D didn't make it into the final game or else we would have heard more about it. Hope I'm wrong though.

http://www.computerandvideogames.com...will-be-in-3d/ 
http://www.nowgamer.com/features/921...interview.html


----------



## Billbofet




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BleedOrange11* /forum/post/21693088
> 
> 
> February 2011 or 2012? All I've seen is a couple of articles from a year ago. My guess is that 3D didn't make it into the final game or else we would have heard more about it. Hope I'm wrong though.
> 
> http://www.computerandvideogames.com...will-be-in-3d/
> http://www.nowgamer.com/features/921...interview.html



You're probably right. I was excited since I saw the announcement was in February, but probably missed the fact that it was 2011.


What a bummer. This game would be insane in 3D.


----------



## johnny905




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jddcp* /forum/post/21685780
> 
> 
> Just played Child of Eden on PS3 yesterday in 3D with Move.........Ridiculously AWESOME....I can't even begin to explain what it is like to play that game on a 120' screen in 3D. I actually forgot where I was and with surround sound it just is a feast for the senses. I can't imagine what this game would have been like in my college days when I was....nevermind. Game is really cool.



Your post caused me to search for a few reviews of COE on the internet. The 3D sounds fantastic. For 19.99 at Futureshop or online I think I'm definitely picking this one up this week.


----------



## johnny905




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *perfectdark* /forum/post/21439810
> 
> 
> How can you put avatar (which does have good 3D) above Killzone 3, Motorstorm Apocalypse or Ucharted 3
> 
> Especially Uncharted 3 which IS the best 3D game to date period



I agree that UC3 is a "better" 3D game overall than Avatar. But the 3D in Avatar is still the best I've seen (too bad the game itself is not). Unfortunately you have to play the game for a while to really appreciate the 3D since it gets better as the game goes on. It's the only game I've played where I keep pausing the game just to appreciate the 3D.


----------



## Franco240




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johnny905* /forum/post/21702123
> 
> 
> I agree that UC3 is a "better" 3D game overall than Avatar. But the 3D in Avatar is still the best I've seen (too bad the game itself is not). Unfortunately you have to play the game for a while to really appreciate the 3D since it gets better as the game goes on. It's the only game I've played where I keep pausing the game just to appreciate the 3D.



100% agree. Avatar the Game has the best 3d I have seen in any game, period. This includes Uncharted 3 and all the others I own which is most/all of the games released in 3d.


----------



## lovingdvd

I was all fired up to check our Child of Eden tonight, but couldn't find it in the PS3 store. First I was looking for it as a demo, but didn't see it? Is it not available? Then I was looking in the PS3 Store for a way to purchase and play the full game, but couldn't find it in there either. Are these things not available in there? Or if they are, can someone tell me where to go specifically to find them?


Also is this game any good without the Move controller? I'm mainly looking for the cool 3D experience you guys are talking about... Thanks!


----------



## timtationx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franco240* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> 100% agree. Avatar the Game has the best 3d I have seen in any game, period. This includes Uncharted 3 and all the others I own which is most/all of the games released in 3d.



I also agree about the 3D, I just wish the actually game was more fun to play.


----------



## BleedOrange11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lovingdvd* /forum/post/21712138
> 
> 
> I was all fired up to check our Child of Eden tonight, but couldn't find it in the PS3 store. First I was looking for it as a demo, but didn't see it? Is it not available? Then I was looking in the PS3 Store for a way to purchase and play the full game, but couldn't find it in there either. Are these things not available in there? Or if they are, can someone tell me where to go specifically to find them?



There's no demo for Child of Eden. I'm not sure if there's a PSN version, but I know there is a blu-ray disc retail version.


----------



## Franco240




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *timtationx* /forum/post/21712232
> 
> 
> I also agree about the 3D, I just wish the actually game was more fun to play.



I thought the gameplay was really good. The game just had a great vibe about it that really felt you were on Pandora, accentuated by the tremendous 3d effects. I have been gaming for almost 40 years and think Avatar is one of the most critically under appreciated games I have ever played. Overall, it was just fantastic.


----------



## lovingdvd

Is Child of Eden still fun to play without the Move controller? I mainly want the game to experience the great 3D that you guys are talking about, but at the same time I don't want it to be a weak gameplay experience it the Move controller is a huge part of the game. Thanks!


----------



## NSX1992

I plyed Avatar over 80 hours as it was my first 3D experience. It was great and I played both sides.


----------



## lovingdvd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NSX1992* /forum/post/21714181
> 
> 
> I plyed Avatar over 80 hours as it was my first 3D experience. It was great and I played both sides.



Thanks. I'm going to need to check this out. Is there a demo to give me a taste or do I need to purchase it for that?


----------



## johnny905

So I bought Child of Eden last night (19.99 at Future Shop!).


I've played it for about 15-20 min so far.


Verdict: I'm not sure I get it. The 3D is decent, but the gameplay seemed pretty monotonous. And wasn't particularly impressed with the audio. I could have been that it was 1am and I just got home after having a few drinks and didn't have the patience or energy to give it a fair shot.


I'll try again over the weekend and see if it grows on me or not.


----------



## Mounta1n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johnny905* /forum/post/21721800
> 
> 
> So I bought Child of Eden last night (19.99 at Future Shop!).
> 
> 
> I've played it for about 15-20 min so far.
> 
> 
> Verdict: I'm not sure I get it. The 3D is decent, but the gameplay seemed pretty monotonous. And wasn't particularly impressed with the audio. I could have been that it was 1am and I just got home after having a few drinks and didn't have the patience or energy to give it a fair shot.
> 
> 
> I'll try again over the weekend and see if it grows on me or not.



I got it this week also. Similar feelings about it. I may give it another shot. I tried it after rock climbing, so waving the Move around while my arms were shot from climbing was tiring, and the music was annoying after a while. Disappointed that the intro movie wasn't in 3D, it probably would have looked cool. I got into the gameplay a bit, but didn't feel like playing anymore after about 20 minutes. It was visually better than Auditorium HD, different gameplay though. Are the echochrome games 3D? I'll have to check those out, I remember hearing they were good with Move I think.


----------



## Symtex

Batman Arkham city in 3d is an great experience. Although playing for an extended period of time could cause eye strain.


----------



## cakefoo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Symtex* /forum/post/21730367
> 
> 
> Batman Arkham city in 3d is an great experience. Although playing for an extended period of time could cause eye strain.



I beg to differ. The 3D was too subtle, and used reprojection, a form of 2D-to-3D conversion on par with some of the earliest Hollywood postconversions.


----------



## TonyDP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cakefoo* /forum/post/21730903
> 
> 
> I beg to differ. The 3D was too subtle, and used reprojection, a form of 2D-to-3D conversion on par with some of the earliest Hollywood postconversions.



I agree; the reprojection method just doesn't give the same experience as a true stereoscopic game. The sense of depth is very minor, even at the maximum setting, and there is no 3D pop out of the screen at all. I've played several games the use this design (Arkham City, Assassin's Creed Revelations and the Crysis games) and in each case, I always wound up turning the 3D off and playing the game in 2D. Personally, I'd rather have put up with a slight drop in resolution and get a true stereoscopic game than play games that use reprojection.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mounta1n* /forum/post/21722188
> 
> 
> I got it this week also. Similar feelings about it. I may give it another shot. I tried it after rock climbing, so waving the Move around while my arms were shot from climbing was tiring, and the music was annoying after a while. Disappointed that the intro movie wasn't in 3D, it probably would have looked cool. I got into the gameplay a bit, but didn't feel like playing anymore after about 20 minutes. It was visually better than Auditorium HD, different gameplay though. Are the echochrome games 3D? I'll have to check those out, I remember hearing they were good with Move I think.



I had the same experience; the 3D is actually pretty good (true stereoscopic) but the music, difficulty level and oddball story and cinemas with the girl are all off-putting. I also tried the game with a standard controller and it was simply too slow and not accurate enough to make any meaningful progress. I ended up selling the game back after a few weeks as it just didn't hold my interest.


----------



## johnny905




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Symtex* /forum/post/21730367
> 
> 
> Batman Arkham city in 3d is an great experience. Although playing for an extended period of time could cause eye strain.



I had the exact opposite experience (on my PS3).


At first I was impressed at the resolution and the fact that there was absolutely zero crosstalk. But then I started to realize that maybe that was because the 3D effect was so subtle.


The game is great. One of my favorites of all-time for the PS3. But there was a huge missed opportunity to maximize the 3D effect.


There were numerous parts of the game that would have been absolutely incredible if the 3D was more noticeable. Even just gliding/flying over the city could have been so much more immersive if the 3D effect was stronger.


Like I said, I loved the game. Just wish the 3D added more to the experience.


----------



## ambesolman

SSX was a BIG missed opportunity to utilize 3D. Still great from the demo experience though.


----------



## upstate-avfan-da




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ambesolman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> SSX was a BIG missed opportunity to utilize 3D. Still great from the demo experience though.



Played the demo and also thought so. Although not sure of the execution since there is a lot of similarly colored areas the 3D may not have worked that well. But for HUD, depth and other effects would've been great.


----------



## lovingdvd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ambesolman* /forum/post/21735051
> 
> 
> SSX was a BIG missed opportunity to utilize 3D. Still great from the demo experience though.



From an interview in April 2011 it looks like they originally planned to support 3D, but I guess those plans got scraped along the way:


> Quote:
> In the latest issue of PSM3, EA Sports creative director Todd Batty revealed several new tidbits about SSX: Deadly Descents, the newest game in the popular snowboarding series.
> 
> 
> Batty did reveal it would be in stereoscopic 3D on the PlayStation 3, which would take advantage of the game's "200+ real world tracks mapped using NASA topography data.".
> 
> http://www.strategyinformer.com/news...re-3d-support:



In addition to being disappointed there was no 3D, I was even more disappointed to learn there was no split screen. Not sure if this was scraped due to frame rate / processing concerns or what. Either way I got to vote by not purchasing the game as a result of these let downs.


----------



## lunaluagua

the 3d in child of eden is by no means so-so....but at the default settings it might be. reset your display settings and select a screen size of 11" and try it again. it goes deeper than any other game i've seen, though uncharted 3 comes close at the same setting.


one thing i would like to report here is that i now have an nvidia 3d vision setup that runs in 1080p @ 60fps, and i have to say that arkham city in true stereo 3d does NOT look that much better than the reprojection versions on console. the depth perception was much better during combat, and looked like the expected fighting "3d action figures" but flying around the city (with maxed out 3d settings) looked nearly identical to the 3d mode on ps3. i suspect this is because of the shortcuts and "behind the scenes" magic used to create the city (since it very much is the best use of unreal engine 3 so far), and the scaling is a bit illusory. but again the fighting camera angles did look better (and true 3d), and obviously better than the 3d console version, which do a decent-to-ok job themselves, but flying around is a LOT closer than you might expect.


----------



## Mounta1n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lovingdvd* /forum/post/21737766
> 
> 
> From an interview in April 2011 it looks like they originally planned to support 3D, but I guess those plans got scraped along the way:
> 
> 
> 
> In addition to being disappointed there was no 3D, I was even more disappointed to learn there was no split screen. Not sure if this was scraped due to frame rate / processing concerns or what. Either way I got to vote by not purchasing the game as a result of these let downs.



The lack of splitscreen has kept me from buying it. 3D probably would have pushed it back into the buy category. No big loss, I don't have time to play the games I do have. Perhaps I'll pick it up in the fall to get psyched for the upcoming snow season. It'll be cheap then too.


----------



## Mounta1n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lunaluagua* /forum/post/21738322
> 
> 
> the 3d in child of eden is by no means so-so....but at the default settings it might be. reset your display settings and select a screen size of 11" and try it again. it goes deeper than any other game i've seen, though uncharted 3 comes close at the same setting.
> 
> 
> one thing i would like to report here is that i now have an nvidia 3d vision setup that runs in 1080p @ 60fps, and i have to say that arkham city in true stereo 3d does NOT look that much better than the reprojection versions on console. the depth perception was much better during combat, and looked like the expected fighting "3d action figures" but flying around the city (with maxed out 3d settings) looked nearly identical to the 3d mode on ps3. i suspect this is because of the shortcuts and "behind the scenes" magic used to create the city (since it very much is the best use of unreal engine 3 so far), and the scaling is a bit illusory. but again the fighting camera angles did look better (and true 3d), and obviously better than the 3d console version, which do a decent-to-ok job themselves, but flying around is a LOT closer than you might expect.



Re: COE: The 3D is good, it's the gameplay and music that are so-so.


----------



## lunaluagua

as for the COE gameplay i have to say that a move controller is a MUST, and you have to either use the alternate control scheme (which no arm flicking), or the 3rd hidden-ish type that iwaggle3d talks about in his brilliant video here. he also explains how the calibration actually works and it's incredibly helpful--the in-game explanations are totally wrong

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jB-hy8IbOTQ 


i have very high regard for this game, but maybe that's partially because i play it on an 135" 3d screen with ps move from 10 feet away haha


----------



## Mounta1n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lunaluagua* /forum/post/21738967
> 
> 
> as for the COE gameplay i have to say that a move controller is a MUST, and you have to either use the alternate control scheme (which no arm flicking), or the 3rd hidden-ish type that iwaggle3d talks about in his brilliant video here. he also explains how the calibration actually works and it's incredibly helpful--the in-game explanations are totally wrong
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jB-hy8IbOTQ
> 
> 
> i have very high regard for this game, but maybe that's partially because i play it on an 135" 3d screen with ps move from 10 feet away haha



Anything that's gets rid of the arm flicking will be appreciated. I'll try it. Thanks!


----------



## Billbofet

I got CoE yesterday in the mail and was able to complete the first two levels. I also have this on the 360 and have played with the Kinect. I think the 3D is so well done it makes it much more of an experience than the Kinect. Pretty cool considering I am just playing it with the standard controller. The 110" screen helps though.


----------



## Stacey Adam

Jimmie Johnson's Anything with an Engine demo on psn supports stereoscopic 3D. You have to enable it in the demo's options menu. (also has a anaglyph option.) Has some nice pop out effects.


----------



## TonyDP

I tried the demo to Motorstorm: RC today; overall a little disappointing in terms of visuals and gameplay. Since the game involves radio-controlled cars you play from a top-down isometric view and that tends to limit the 3D effect. The is no pop-out to speak of and also a pretty visible drop in resolution in going from 2D to 3D.


In terms of gameplay, the default control scheme made the game literally unplayable for me; switching to the alternate control scheme (after suffering thru the demo track) made the game controllable but not particularly fun. It seemed to me the computer controlled RC cars were always faster than mine (even on straightaways) and the tracks, though inspired by prior Motorstorm games, weren't particularly long or interesting. The control may realistically ape what a real RC car feels like but within a videogame I just thought it didn't work as well and it should have included more options for tweaking the control. Overall a pass for me.


----------



## johnny905

I was just checking out the PS3 Store and can't even find a section for 3D gaming anymore. How many 3D games are expected in 2012 vs. 2011?


----------



## lunaluagua

TBH the only ones i know about is bioshock infinite, sly cooper 4, and ratchet and clank collection...i assume assassin's creed 3 will be 3d as well as whatever else unreal engine 3 games there are (but in reprojection). 2012 doesn't seem to be a big year as far as ps3 exclusives go :/


----------



## BleedOrange11

Also:

Datura

Ghost Recon: Future Soldier

LittleBigPlanet Karting

Tekken Tag Tournament 2


Unconfirmed but hopeful:

Call of Duty: Black Ops 2

The Last Guardian

The Last of Us

Overstrike


----------



## Symtex

MLB The Show 12 also support 3D stereoscopic but it really doesn't add anything to the game really.


----------



## BleedOrange11

Disney Epic Mickey: The Power of Two will be in 3D. I'm not a big Disney fan, but I bet this will be a really beautiful experience with Move + 3D.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_qimmbzp794 

http://www.iwaggle3d.com/2012/03/dis...-features.html


----------



## dtbreen76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Symtex* /forum/post/21797476
> 
> 
> MLB The Show 12 also support 3D stereoscopic but it really doesn't add anything to the game really.



How well done is the 3D effect though?


----------



## pjb16




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Symtex* /forum/post/21797476
> 
> 
> MLB The Show 12 also support 3D stereoscopic but it really doesn't add anything to the game really.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dtbreen76* /forum/post/21842254
> 
> 
> How well done is the 3D effect though?



I doubt it's much different than the Show 11's 3D support. While it doesn't seem like it adds much to the game if you just give it a quick look, I personally hit the ball significantly better when playing in 3d (I found it easier to time each pitch correctly as well as pick the right location when going to swing).


----------



## cakefoo

The Show 12's 3D is really poorly designed. The ability to distinguish batter, pitcher and outfield is weak by default, but as you increase the strength, the batter and pitcher become so far distanced from the surface of the screen and therefore their doubles are spaced apart a great deal (screen parallax), which in turn causes the eyes to diverge (uncomfortable) and the display to more likely exhibit crosstalk. It would look much better like the bottom image, which has the same amount of depth between the batter and pitcher, but not so much between the hud (screen surface) and batter.



http://imgur.com/NdjyE.png%5B/IMG%5D


----------



## TonyDP

The Adventures of Tin Tin for the PS3 was selling for $19 on Amazon so I decided to give it a try as I liked the movie and the game supports 3D.


The game itself is pretty easy, consisting of simple platforming and action with the occasional easily solved puzzle.


The 3D is well implemented with a very nice sense of depth. The platforming sections make especially nice use of foreground and background objects. There was no ghosting to speak of on my LG LM7600 LCD.


Given the price its definitely worth a look.


----------



## Alan M

Don't know if anyone has seen this but the new Kinect Star Wars game is indeed 3D doesn't say anything about it on the front of the game box but it is stereoscopic 3D. I just bought the limited edition Kinect Star Wars bundle (I love this by the way looks amazing) and modded a extra controller to look like R2D2 to go along with the C3PO one that comes with it.


----------



## BleedOrange11

Wow. Nice job on that mod. How's the 3D in Kinect Star Wars?


----------



## Greg S












Anyone try this yet? I don't see a review in this thread, or did I miss it?


----------



## thebat68




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Alan M* /forum/post/21875749
> 
> 
> Don't know if anyone has seen this but the new Kinect Star Wars game is indeed 3D doesn't say anything about it on the front of the game box but it is stereoscopic 3D. I just bought the limited edition Kinect Star Wars bundle (I love this by the way looks amazing) and modded a extra controller to look like R2D2 to go along with the C3PO one that comes with it.



I felt the 3D was very weak. The game is very fun though.


----------



## TonyDP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Greg S* /forum/post/21882020
> 
> 
> Anyone try this yet? I don't see a review in this thread, or did I miss it?



I got All for One when it was first released. The 3D was average at best in my opinion. The drop in resolution was pretty severe, the colors seemed washed out at the default settings and the camera system tended to pull back a lot since it was a 4 player co-op game; those factors combined to make a pretty underwhelming visual experience in 2D and 3D.


As to the game itself, I've played pretty much all the Ratchet & Clank games and found this to be the weakest and the only one that I did not keep after playing it. The gameplay was pretty repetitive and the auto-lock-on system both dumbed down the game and sometimes locked onto the wrong target. Unlike prior games, you had to buy upgrades to your weapons rather than have them upgrade automatically the more you used them so instead of encouraging experimentation you had to pick two or three weapons and focus on those for a playthru since there weren't enough bolts to upgrade everything. The whole game seemed skewed toward a younger audience and even the humor lacked the edge of prior games. Even Dr. Nefarious and Captain Qwark's one liners were disappointing to me.


Personally, I'd suggest passing on this and waiting for the Ratchet & Clank Collection coming in September which gives us updated versions of the first three games in hi-def and 3D.










http://www.amazon.com/Ratchet-Clank-...=18S05L3HTNFEA


----------



## obveron




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lunaluagua* /forum/post/21738322
> 
> 
> one thing i would like to report here is that i now have an nvidia 3d vision setup that runs in 1080p @ 60fps, and i have to say that arkham city in true stereo 3d does NOT look that much better than the reprojection versions on console. the depth perception was much better during combat, and looked like the expected fighting "3d action figures" but flying around the city (with maxed out 3d settings) looked nearly identical to the 3d mode on ps3. i suspect this is because of the shortcuts and "behind the scenes" magic used to create the city (since it very much is the best use of unreal engine 3 so far), and the scaling is a bit illusory. but again the fighting camera angles did look better (and true 3d), and obviously better than the 3d console version, which do a decent-to-ok job themselves, but flying around is a LOT closer than you might expect.



Nvidia 3d vision adds 3D to games in the same way as the Unreal engine's built-in reprojection.

That is, Nvida 3d vision, adds parralax to the scene via z-buffer depth calculations.

"True 3d" would be acheived by rendering two distinct camera angles from scratch. That is not how Nvidia 3d works.

That type of 3d would need to be provided by the game engine. As far as I know, no games for PC do this "true 3d" in-game method as they pretty much need to use the 3D provided by the nvidia drivers in order to retain compatibility with nvidia vision hardware/monitor.


The only game I've tried that uses the two native camera angles for 3D is COD:BO for console only. The PC version of COD:BO is bound to the Nvidia driver's z-buffer technique.


It's unfortunate, but Nvidia's 3d vision has essentially tied the hands of PC game developers when it comes to delivering stereoscopic images.


----------



## ozer19

Hi all,


I have the very first generation of 360 (component out only, no HDMI out). I am looking to dust it off







and plug it into my new setup of 115" screen with 3D projector. I would like to experience this 3D gaming thing you kids enjoy nowadays











Uncharted 3, Black Ops, Modern Warfare, Red Dead Redemption are the types of games I would enjoy. I know Uncharted is only PS3.


What is the best 3D currently out there with either a lot of popouts or wonderful depth?


I read the COE comments and I can give that a try. No kinect here.


edit: I forgot the most important question. Do I have to have HDMI out on the Xbox to do 3D?


----------



## ozer19




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebat68* /forum/post/19123551
> 
> 
> Yes the XBox has to have a HDMI output built in for the 3D to work.



Edit: after reading a little more, I found this answer to my question.


----------



## Airion




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *obveron* /forum/post/21884943
> 
> 
> Nvidia 3d vision adds 3D to games in the same way as the Unreal engine's built-in reprojection.
> 
> That is, Nvida 3d vision, adds parralax to the scene via z-buffer depth calculations.
> 
> "True 3d" would be acheived by rendering two distinct camera angles from scratch. That is not how Nvidia 3d works.



Perhaps you're confusing Nvidia 3D with Tridef's Virtual 3D reprojection method. When working properly, Nvidia does in fact produce two distinct camera views.


----------



## lunaluagua




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Airion* /forum/post/21887806
> 
> 
> Perhaps you're confusing Nvidia 3D with Tridef's Virtual 3D reprojection method. When working properly, Nvidia does in fact produce two distinct camera views.



totally agree with you here, there's no mistaking 3d vision with any reprojection method console games might use, and i've seen virtually all of them. not sure where the other guy is getting his info...3d vision seems to use a kind of "brute force" double rendering, that to be honest, doesn't limit developers, it just makes their games not entirely compatible with 3d vision. that's why out of the hundreds of games that "work" with 3d vision, only a handful are considered by nvidia to be "3d-vision ready" (and many of those have been made in partnership with nvidia). the rest of the games work to some degree, while many others are totally unplayable. they just don't work with the method. but new games can be developed specifically with 3d vision in mind and nvidia gives developers the power to do what they want with it. check out this article about 3d vision:

http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/di...r-pc-3d-gaming 


"3D is a combination of GPU hardware and software. Native inside our driver we have a system that creates two virtual cameras from any DirectX-based application. We analyse every frame and create a distinct left eye and right eye view"


"Our GPU then renders each scene twice and creates the 3D world. We are not trying to patch vertices or do edge-detection for 3D, which results in sub-optimal 3D quality, usually causing the world to look flat. On a high level, we can automatically convert any application into 3D. Beyond that, we offer game developer access to APIs which let them control convergence, depth, camera position, and more, and it works very much like the PS3 system."


----------



## obveron

That article is misleading. Nvidia drivers use all sorts of techniques to DERIVE a second image with accurate paralax for objects at different depths. In that article nvidia calls it 2 virtual cameras, but it is not the equivalent of two camera angles being rendered from scratch in the game engine (without nvidias help).


Yes NVAPI allows developers to have a bit of control on the delivery of the stereo pairs, but it's 100% done in-driver and Nvidia aims to keep it that way.

http://developer.download.nvidia.com...ices_Guide.pdf 


I'm not saying nvidia techniques are bad, they are very good, and allow for decent performance with decent 3d. but better 3D could be acheived by two native camera angles delivered by the game engine (not the driver). This would come at a big cost of performance, and at the cost of a ton of extra work by the developers.


----------



## Airion




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *obveron* /forum/post/21889075
> 
> 
> I'm not saying nvidia techniques are bad, they are very good, and allow for decent performance with decent 3d. but better 3D could be acheived by two native camera angles delivered by the game engine (not the driver). This would come at a big cost of performance, and at the cost of a ton of extra work by the developers.



You make some interesting accusations, and I wonder if Nvidia's technique isn't at the heart of why all PC games don't have flawless 3D. It should be simple, right? Just render a second camera view.


But, I'm a little thrown when you say it offers "decent 3D." What do you mean exactly? Do you mean it offers decent compatibility? If so, I agree. Do you mean it offers a decent 3D effect? If so, I have to disagree. The 3D effect in 3D-ready games is _flawless_. I can't imagine a better 3D effect. I say this as a console 3D gamer who only recently got a gaming PC. With the proper user settings, it is identical to reality, and identical to having two unique cameras. As a user, I'm not really interested in the programming process. If it produces identical results to rendering two camera views in engine, how is my 3D experience reduced to decent?


For a more pointed question, do you have an Nvidia 3D capable PC and do you use it regularly?


----------



## lunaluagua

i also agree here, the 3d modeling in nvidia 3d vision (with compatible-enough games) is perfect. as in the 3d is true 1:1:1 xyz depth ratio with the correct settings (unless there are other behind-the-scenes visual tricks being implemented that are unnoticeable when rendered in 2d). however i will agree with you that they are placing their own "artistic stamp" which is separate from the developers in terms of how the cameras and depth should look. i have seen virtually every ps3 3d game (and they use varying techniques), and many nvidia 3d vision games (with a variety of compatibility ratings) and am very susceptive of artifacting of any kind and there's nothing in 3d vision that shows to me that it not true 3d...even if it is tacked on. i have no complaints with it (though i have no experience with how their api is limiting or what not to letting developer execute their vision). and in reference to performance, 3d vision does take the expected ~50% hit on the framerate due to being rendered in stereoscopic, but with powerful enough hardware, going from 100+ fps to 60 won't be that perceptible.


anyway in reference to what i was originally saying, flying around in arkham city on pc doesn't look A LOT better or like it has much more depth than it has on ps3 (which uses reprojection 3d)...but flying around in harry potter and the half blood prince does look accurate, so it's not as if every game is limited in the way arkham city is. but close-up fighting in arkham is accurate in 3d vision, and ps3 is not (but is still ok looking).


----------



## Figbash

Hi, I recently got a panasonic ST50 and am playing Shadow of the Collossus in 3D on it. There is a strange problem where every second distant objects abruptly get darker the entire time you look. This only happens when looking through the 3D glasses, the image isn't changing at all when looking at it with your eyes. Does anyone have any ideas what this issue might be?


----------



## cholak




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ozer19* /forum/post/21885909
> 
> 
> Edit: after reading a little more, I found this answer to my question.



You can still play some games even if you don't have HDMI.

Crysis 2,Avatar,Gears of War 3...

They all do SBS 3D,so HDMI is no must.


----------



## lunaluagua

God of War Ascension single player will be in 3d, but the multiplayer won't. I'm cool with that haha. Don't know anything about the shadow of the collosus bug btw.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YAi4e...utu.be&t=3m43s


----------



## mjconnor10

Can someone point me to where I can reset my PS3's auto calibration? I saw where setting your screen size smaller improves the 3D in Uncharted 3, but I can't find the menu. Thanks.


----------



## mikemav




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mjconnor10* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Can someone point me to where I can reset my PS3's auto calibration? I saw where setting your screen size smaller improves the 3D in Uncharted 3, but I can't find the menu. Thanks.



I believe you just press the power button on the console for more than 5 seconds until it double-beeps...


----------



## Billbofet

To adjust the screen size, just re-run the video connection under video settings. Hit "auto" and it should ask you for screen size. No need to reboot, or restart the PS3.


Knock it down to about 11 or 12 inches and you will be astounded by the impact it has on Uncharted 3.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mjconnor10* /forum/post/22010707
> 
> 
> Can someone point me to where I can reset my PS3's auto calibration? I saw where setting your screen size smaller improves the 3D in Uncharted 3, but I can't find the menu. Thanks.


----------



## man4mopar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Billbofet* /forum/post/22011763
> 
> 
> To adjust the screen size, just re-run the video connection under video settings. Hit "auto" and it should ask you for screen size. No need to reboot, or restart the PS3.
> 
> 
> Knock it down to about 11 or 12 inches and you will be astounded by the impact it has on Uncharted 3.



Tried 12 with my 100" projected image and it was a bit much and objects looks wrong (long skinny) so changed to 20" and works looks pretty good. Bullets flying around looks pretty sweet and great depth in game.


----------



## lunaluagua

The avant-garde ps3 title, Datura, is playable in 3d with a high-framerate and high resolution, I think true 720p but didn't specifically check yet. It is a playstation move-enabled first person "game" where you use the move controller as your hand, but can also be played with a regular controller. It is basically a virtual reality experience set in a forest but you also go through different experiences in many settings. The display size trick also works on it, and at 11" it may be too much depth but still good (for a projector sized screen). Worth checking out if you're looking for something different or artistic, it's only $10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vktlNnql7mA


----------



## johnsmith808

Seems like when changing the screen size on the ps3 it might be good to reduce it by a certain percentage depending on your actual screen size. While a 50"screen might be good with 11", a projector screen of 100" might be better off at 20-40". By the way you can also set the screen size on the xbox 360.


Really enjoying Halo Anniversary. Playing it in 3d gives me the feeling of wonder I had when I first played it on the original xbox when it first came out.


----------



## lunaluagua

Among my testing with many ps3 games, I have to say the strength of depth varies wildly regardless of any numerical screen size value (on those in which it is even affected by it). The ideal setting for any particular game (for me) is what gives an accurate 1:1:1 XYZ depth ratio...on some games like uncharted 3 or child of eden, 11" fits that for my screen size (135"), but for games like god of war origins collection and house of the dead overkill, 11" creates left and right frames so disparate that there's no way the brain sees them as having anything to do with each other. For those games a setting of around 43" is accurate (though I don't remember exactly...maybe 41"). For gran turismo 5 and super startdust hd, using the actual screen size for the setting works best. It sucks that there is no standard that works for games across the board, but at least there is a way to get accurate depth from a lot, if not most of the games.


----------



## johnsmith808

Hey thanks for explaining that. Sounds like you've done extensive experimentation with 3d. I have a less scientific way of doing it. Trial and error. I like motorstorm on actual screen size. Halo anniversary us set to 40" (my screen is 106"). When I get Uncharted 3 I will try it at 11".


I read that Top Spin 4 on the ps3 has a dedicated 3d camera angle. I have the xbox 360 version that does not have it.


----------



## Averhoeven

I just finished playing through the new Ghost Recon in 3D. Looks good. 3rd person games lend themselves well to the format I think. You always have a dimensional structure in the foreground and they are usually designed with long range views.


----------



## johnsmith808

Does Ghost Recon have "real" 3d or is it the "fake" 3d like Arkham City?


----------



## oleus

So, I put Uncharted 3 in for the first time and was immensely underwhelmed...then remembered people mentioning the "screen size" issue in the ps3 settings. I changed it to 10" (from 120", my screen size) and the difference was astounding. I kept the 3d effect slider around 2/3 full and it looked great. No ghosting at all (watching on a dlp projector). It's too bad this screen size thing seems to affect different games in different ways..and I take it from other posts that this issue doesn't affect everyone? What a weird bug (or is it just proof of the wildly inconsistent implementation of 3d especially with console gaming?)


----------



## BleedOrange11

It's not a bug. It's a quality control setting. It changes the parallax (3D depth strength/image separation) according to TV size. The larger your TV, the farther distance that 3D recedes/pops from the plane of the screen. In theory, settings for good-looking, strong 3D on a 10" monitor would be too strong on a 120" screen because the images would be too far apart to converge upon.


The difference is that most developers leave the default settings at weak 3D, so this display size setting allows us to give the depth an extra boost past intended limits to better achieve "stereoscopic roundness." The perfect setting is going to be different for every game and every 3D display.


----------



## oleus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BleedOrange11* /forum/post/22070940
> 
> 
> It's not a bug. It's a quality control setting. It changes the parallax (3D depth strength/image separation) according to TV size. The larger your TV, the farther distance that 3D recedes/pops from the plane of the screen. In theory, settings for good-looking, strong 3D on a 10" monitor would be too strong on a 120" screen because the images would be too far apart to converge upon.
> 
> 
> The difference is that most developers leave the default settings at weak 3D, so this display size setting allows us to give the depth an extra boost past intended limits to better achieve "stereoscopic roundness." The perfect setting is going to be different for every game and every 3D display.



ok maybe not a bug, but how many people will know to go change their screen size settings to get the best 3d from their setup on any given ps3 game? a vast vast majority of users will never change that setting.


if this is how things are going to be with 3d ps3 gaming, the "screen size" setting should be some other sort of universal "3d" setting you can toggle in-game the same way you can toggle blu-ray video settings while you watch a movie.


----------



## BleedOrange11

Most 3D games do provide an in-game 3D depth slider that does exactly the same thing--adjusts image separation. Decreasing the display size setting is just a trick to increase parallax past the intended depth limit if the devs were too conservative with their in-game slider.


The intended use for the screen size setting is to allow you to view the 3D exactly as the devs intended, no matter the size of your display. At the accurate screen size and default in-game 3D settings, you're getting what the developers consider to be a universal depth level that will work well with all 3D displays. Devs tend to be pretty conservative because some 3DTVs are prone to ghosting. They also don't want to allow users to push image separation to the point where it's impossible for the eyes to converge upon the image, which could cause extreme physical discomfort.


When I say the "perfect setting" will be different for every game and display, I mean a subjective setting that achieves a realistic amount of depth and roundness to objects and is comfortable to look at and causes minimal ghosting.


----------



## oleus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BleedOrange11* /forum/post/22071333
> 
> 
> Most 3D games do provide an in-game 3D depth slider that does exactly the same thing--adjusts image separation. Decreasing the display size setting is just a trick to increase parallax past the intended depth limit if the devs were too conservative with their in-game slider.
> 
> 
> The intended use for the screen size setting is to allow you to view the 3D exactly as the devs intended, no matter the size of your display. At the accurate screen size and default in-game 3D settings, you're getting what the developers consider to be a universal depth level that will work well with all 3D displays. Devs tend to be pretty conservative because some 3DTVs are prone to ghosting. They also don't want to allow users to push image separation to the point where it's impossible for the eyes to converge upon the image, which could cause extreme physical discomfort.
> 
> 
> When I say the "perfect setting" will be different for every game and display, I mean a subjective setting that achieves a realistic amount of depth and roundness to objects and is comfortable to look at and causes minimal ghosting.



well the difference in Uncharted 3 was remarkable. i imagine that a lot of people are missing out on a truly immersive 3d experience if they don't have the screen size setting dialed back with this title.


----------



## Stacey Adam

Noticed that Jimmie Johnsons's Anything with an engine demo is no longer on the psn. Still have it on my hard drive and I use it for pick up and play demo material for 3d gaming. Another game that supports stereoscopic 3d that isn't marked on the box.



Anyone else notice that 3d was hardly mentioned at all at this years E3 expo. I don't believe that Sony even used it during it's press conference as it has the last couple years.


----------



## obveron

Can we get this topic pinned to the top like it was before?


----------



## johnsmith808

Recently I've been enjoying 3d gaming much more than 3d movies. The level of immersion is consistently there versus occasionally with movies.


----------



## johnny905




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *obveron*  /t/1245864/the-official-avs-3d-console-games-topic/810#post_22199866
> 
> 
> Can we get this topic pinned to the top like it was before?


+1


----------



## johnsmith808

This thread has the second most posts. Should be a sticky.


----------



## johnny905

Any new 3D games coming out for PS3 in 2012? I can't seem to find much info. I started buying only 3D games over a year ago. It's been a long time since I've bought anything...


----------



## BleedOrange11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johnny905*  /t/1245864/the-official-avs-3d-console-games-topic/810#post_22260276
> 
> 
> Any new 3D games coming out for PS3 in 2012? I can't seem to find much info. I started buying only 3D games over a year ago. It's been a long time since I've bought anything...


Assassin's Creed III

Doom 3 BFG Edition

Sniper Ghost Warrior 2

Sly Cooper: Thieves in Time

Ratchet and Clank Collection

Ratchet and Clank Full Frontal Assault

LittleBigPlanet Karting

Disney Epic Mickey 2

Sports Champions 2

Sine Mora

NBA 2K13


----------



## johnsmith808

Was Ghost Recon Future Soldier real or fake 3d? How good was the 3d?


----------



## TonyDP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johnsmith808*  /t/1245864/the-official-avs-3d-console-games-topic/810#post_22264516
> 
> 
> Was Ghost Recon Future Soldier real or fake 3d? How good was the 3d?



I played the capmaign in 3D (360 version) and am pretty sure it used the same reprojection method of other Ubisoft games (Assasin's Creed: Revelations for example) and Batman: Arkham City. The depth was pretty good but there was no real pop out of the screen to speak of. There was also a bit of screen tearing here and there.


----------



## johnsmith808

Thanks for letting me know. I played Crysis 2 which was also fake 3d and preferred to play it in 2d.


----------



## johnny905

I'm still waiting to play a game where the 3D is as good as it was in Avatar: The Game. Too bad the game was average at best. I don't understand why games since then have not (in my opinion) been able to capture the same 3D effects I saw in Avatar: The Game.


----------



## TonyDP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johnny905*  /t/1245864/the-official-avs-3d-console-games-topic/810#post_22269841
> 
> 
> I'm still waiting to play a game where the 3D is as good as it was in Avatar: The Game. Too bad the game was average at best. I don't understand why games since then have not (in my opinion) been able to capture the same 3D effects I saw in Avatar: The Game.



I think part of the problem is that the 2D version of most new games is so detailed and pushes the hardware (which is already over five years old) so much that adding a true stereoscopic 3D option just taxes the consoles beyond their capabilities. Hopefully, the next generation of consoles will also provide a 3D option.


Having said that, personally, I think Uncharted 3, Tron: Evolution, Resistance 3, Call of Duty: Black Ops and Gears of War 3 all have very good, fully stereoscopic (no reprojection) 3D implementations with very minor drops in resolution.


----------



## mikemav




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyDP*  /t/1245864/the-official-avs-3d-console-games-topic/810#post_22269934
> 
> 
> I think part of the problem is that the 2D version of most new games is so detailed and pushes the hardware (which is already over five years old) so much that adding a true stereoscopic 3D option just taxes the consoles beyond their capabilities. Hopefully, the next generation of consoles will also provide a 3D option.
> 
> Having said that, personally, I think Uncharted 3, Tron: Evolution, Resistance 3, Call of Duty: Black Ops and Gears of War 3 all have very good, fully stereoscopic (no reprojection) 3D implementations with very minor drops in resolution.


Agree. I hope that some of the backlash I hear from 3D (and incomplete/bad 3D conversions, movie and music wise) don't kill it before the new consoles get a chance to play with this tech. Nvidia 3D Vision shows amazing potential, especially multi-monitor in triple screen 3D Vision Surround. But that requires almost $1k of GPUs to be at it's best. If the next gen of consoles can mimic this (3 screens, 3D) that would bring this to the masses. But I fear 3D (well done, like Avatar) gets a bad rap and it might never get to that point.


----------



## Gaborik

I have played many 3D games, and Crysis 2 was the only game I left 3D on for the duration, since the drop in resolution wasn't as obvious. I don't have a 3D capable receiver, so my PS3 has been hooked up using spdif for sound and I finally did away with that and consolidated to just HDMI due to my lukewarm impression of 3D gaming.


Believe me, I really wanted to like it, but I agree, these consoles just can't handle it. I've heard zero mention of the Wii U having that capability, so I don't think its even on the other manufacturer's radar.


3D movies are still worth it, though.


----------



## TonyDP

The last time I checked the WiiU's specs were comparable to current gen consoles so its hardly surprising that there's been no mention of 3D; Nintendo has always taken a minimalist approach to their hardware (their consoles can't even play DVDs) so it was pretty much a foregone conclusion that 3D would be a no go.


As for MS as Sony, I'll be curious to see what kind of support (if any) 3D gets in their future consoles. While Sony isn't really pushing 3D like it used to, most of its high profile titles have some level of 3D support and as long as manufacturers continue to push 3D TVs I expect they'll continue to support 3D gaming to some level. MS is the wildcard; I'll be curious to see if their next Halo and Gears of War games support 3D (Halo Anniversary and Gears 3 both had pretty good 3D modes) as that will probably be as good an indicator as any about whether they think its viable or not.


----------



## johnsmith808

So Gears of War 3 had real 3d?


If Crysis 2 was your best console 3d experience I can see why you are disappointed. That was fake 3d.


So you are telling me that you played Wipeout and Motorstorm and wasn't impressed with the 3d?


----------



## Airion




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johnsmith808*  /t/1245864/the-official-avs-3d-console-games-topic/840#post_22287516
> 
> 
> So Gears of War 3 had real 3d?



Gears of War 3 was "fake" reprojection 3D. Some liked it, some (including me) didn't.


----------



## lunaluagua

Yeah, gears 3 was fake, but fake on an extreme level. I think the drop to half resolution (due to using the side-by-side format) hurt it more than the reprojection fakeness. It's also arguable that its 3d nature simply made it harder to play the game, since the enemies looked so far away and tiny. It also has pretty huge 3d artifacts--curvature of planes, and objects close to the camera getting severely warped....but I appreciate the effort. And yes crysis 2 is also fake, and probably not done as well as gears 3. It didn't drop in resolution (I don't think), but it was rendering in sub-720p on both systems anyway (even in 2d).


The only console game that I've played which had virtually zero performance or resolution impact when 3d is enabled is child of eden. Motostorm 3d rift and apocalypse are good, but you need to set the display size to the minimum of 10" to get a strong enough depth. I still think uncharted 3 with a display size setting of 11" is the pinnacle of 3d console gaming. But 3d without performance impact may be too much to ask in this console generation because virtually every game is aimed for a 2d resolution of 720p, which is already on the lower side of the HD scale. Forcing games which are already maxing out the hardware in 2d to render twice is going to have some or even a lot of performance impact, leading to close to even SD resolution in some cases.....but that doesn't mean you can't have fun with it.


When the next generation comes out, everything will be sorted out as developers aim for 1080p in 2d, and thus giving ample processing power to render 3d in true 720p without any downgrades (as 720p is a bit less than half of the pixels than 1080p). Super stardust hd on the ps3 right now is a perfect example of this. And since the vast, vast majority of 3d displays in the consumer market can't show 1080p in 3d at 60fps anyway, the recipe seems ideal. I just hope enough developers still have 3d in mind when the ps4/720 rolls around.


----------



## TonyDP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Airion*  /t/1245864/the-official-avs-3d-console-games-topic/840#post_22287600
> 
> 
> Gears of War 3 was "fake" reprojection 3D. Some liked it, some (including me) didn't.



Are you sure about that? To my eyes it looked like Gears of War 3 had a stereoscopic side-by-side 3D implementation. I say this because to my eyes the sense of depth in Gears 3 was far far better than in any reprojection game I've played (Crysis, Crysis 2, Arkham City and Ghost Recon Future Soldier) and I even noticed a drop in resolution, suggesting that the engine was rendering two distinct images.


----------



## lunaluagua

I'm 100% sure about it. The resolution dropped because at the time it was released, the 360 was not capable of an hdmi 1.4 compatible 3d frame-packing presentation, so the only way to do 3d (true or reprojection) was by side-by-side or other automatically resolution-reducing protocol. The first game to do full frame-packing on 360 is arkham city. I agree that gears 3 has the strongest depth levels for reprojection 3d compared to any game I've seen (and I've seen a lot of them), but the trade-off is that the stronger the trioviz 3d implementation is, the worse artifacts you get (as can be seen by the hill-like floors when they should be straight, and objects warping when they are closer to you than your character. If you look closely at arkham city which is also an unreal engine 3 game using trioviz 3d technology, you can see the same "floor bending" but it's much less severe...but the overall 3d depth is also not as strong as gears 3. Though I do have to say the gears 3 implementation is a lot better than what I was expecting, since a lot of the time reprojection games only provide a slightly better sense of depth than what you get from looking at the image in 2d.

http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/digitalfoundry-vs-gears-of-war-3?page=3


----------



## Airion




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyDP*  /t/1245864/the-official-avs-3d-console-games-topic/840#post_22290909
> 
> 
> Are you sure about that? To my eyes it looked like Gears of War 3 had a stereoscopic side-by-side 3D implementation. I say this because to my eyes the sense of depth in Gears 3 was far far better than in any reprojection game I've played



I'll second being 100% sure about it. Side-by-side is just the delivery method through HDMI, it has nothing to do with whether the 3D is rendered with reprojection or two cameras. The sense of depth also doesn't necessarily mean one or the other. The depth information is all there in the game engine (the z buffer) and reprojection can render as much or as little as the developer (and user) chooses. But as lunaluagua says, the more depth the more artifacts. I also noticed the floor bending. I mostly noticed haloes around the characters and other close objects as the engine has to guess what a second camera would see around them.


----------



## bd2003




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Airion*  /t/1245864/the-official-avs-3d-console-games-topic/840#post_22294018
> 
> 
> I'll second being 100% sure about it. Side-by-side is just the delivery method through HDMI, it has nothing to do with whether the 3D is rendered with reprojection or two cameras. The sense of depth also doesn't necessarily mean one or the other. The depth information is all there in the game engine (the z buffer) and reprojection can render as much or as little as the developer (and user) chooses. But as lunaluagua says, the more depth the more artifacts. I also noticed the floor bending. I mostly noticed haloes around the characters and other close objects as the engine has to guess what a second camera would see around them.



I'll third it. It's honestly one of the worst demonstrations of 3D I've seen in a console game - the floor curving/warping looks just painful. I thought Enslaved would be tough to beat, but gears 3 takes the cake for worst demonstration of reprojection.


I'd feel like the tech has almost zero merit, aside from the fact that crysis 1/2 really didn't look that bad. I dunno if it's something tha crytek is doing that everyone else isn't, or that reprojection just doesn't look good in 3rd person, but they succeeded where others failed.


Still, true stereoscopic is the only way to go.


----------



## cakefoo

It's very easy to recognize the reprojection aspect in Gears- much of the foreground is actually flatter than the middleground and background.


----------



## bd2003




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cakefoo*  /t/1245864/the-official-avs-3d-console-games-topic/840#post_22332413
> 
> 
> It's very easy to recognize the reprojection aspect in Gears- much of the foreground is actually flatter than the middleground and background.



Yeah...it looks absolutely ridiculous. I don't understand how anyone could look at that and think its acceptable. You turn on 3D and the floor appears to curve. In enslaved, it was a totally abrupt transition. I mean, are the people implementing this blind? Was checking the 3D box so important, that it didn't matter how ****** it looks?


It's garbage like this which is giving 3D a bad name. Reprojection is a practically worthless technology - yeah, it might have some depth, it might be based on depth information from the game engine, but in almost every case, it does such damage to the overall image that it's almost always worse than plain 2D.


I can only hope next gen that the entire idea is abandoned.


----------



## cakefoo

Last gen the standard was 480i, this gen it's been 720p or even less, hopefully next gen will shoot for 1080p 2D and therefore have a chance at supporting 720p 3D, and then there won't need to be a faked 3D solution.


Praising reprojection and realtime 3D coversion can discredit the word of a 3D enthusiast, in my mind. There's no way someone can like that garbage AND fully appreciate what makes a movie like Hugo or Avatar so much better than average.


----------



## BleedOrange11

Agreed with the worthlessness of reprojection technology. It's so distorted-looking that I usually can't make up my mind if I want to play _Batman: Arkham City_ in 2D or 3D. I haven't played _Crysis 2_ or _SOCOM 4_ or any others, but I can't imagine that they look much better.


I could understand if all that you value is resolution and frame-rate, but I don't see how reprojection could fully please any 3D enthusiast who has moved past the early stages of liking the crappy stuff. Hopefully next gen consoles can finally deliver enough video quality to interest more developers in supporting rendered 3D modes with custom depth and convergence sliders and fixes for 2D screen elements like HUD indicators and crosshairs.


----------



## Airion

I feel morally obligated to pile on. I'll take 2D any day over reprojection 3D. Unfortunately I had to do so in a number of games I would have otherwise loved to play in 3D, Assassin's Creed Revelations in particular. Meanwhile, 3D has been a no brainer to me for games that implement proper stereoscopic 3D at the cost of resolution (Uncharted 3, etc). The sad thing is very few people who take a look at reprojection 3D understand the technology and will be able to identify it as such. Instead, they'll see bad 3D and assume that 3D itself is bad, or that 3D doesn't work well with games. On the other hand, I see some people manage to like it, and I don't want to say they shouldn't have the option to use it. Ideally if developers are interested enough in 3D to include reprojection, they'd put in the extra effort (?) to do a proper stereoscopic implementation.


I've since gotten a gaming PC and enjoyed a great number of games in 720p, uncompromised 3D, including many games I had already played through on consoles recently such as Skyrim and all 3 Assassin's Creed II games. In retrospect, I never should have waited to get one. If you're a 3D enthusiast, and you can afford it, you owe it to yourself to get a gaming PC.


----------



## bd2003

Yeah, at the very least I wish I was offered the choice. I bought AC:R not knowing it was reprojection....I almost returned it for my money back. It just looked awful.


Do you have any HUD/UI issues on the gaming PC? I take it you're using nvidia gear?


----------



## Airion

Yep, using Nvidia. No significant UI issues. I'd say though that PC 3D gaming brings both freedom and responsibility. That is, you have to know how to properly set up depth and convergence, and be on the lookout for 3D bug fixes (often user mods). However, I'd say anyone who has been fiddling with the PS3's screen size setting is ready and probably eager to handle such things without restrictions or training wheels.


----------



## bd2003




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Airion*  /t/1245864/the-official-avs-3d-console-games-topic/840#post_22336723
> 
> 
> Yep, using Nvidia. No significant UI issues. I'd say though that PC 3D gaming brings both freedom and responsibility. That is, you have to know how to properly set up depth and convergence, and be on the lookout for 3D bug fixes (often user mods). However, I'd say anyone who has been fiddling with the PS3's screen size setting is ready and probably eager to handle such things without restrictions or training wheels.



So it does full stereo by separating into two distinct viewpoints? And it can just hack this right into unsupported games?


It's not that I don't believe it, I had 3D shutter glasses in the late 90s that could do this....I just figured with 3D game engines having gotten so complex that it wouldn't work nearly as well anymore.


Do you still have to buy the nvidia software that lets you do this over HDMI and 3DTVs? I had a gaming PC for a while, wanted to try it out, but wasn't willing to pay for something like that.


----------



## Airion




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bd2003*  /t/1245864/the-official-avs-3d-console-games-topic/840#post_22336908
> 
> 
> Do you still have to buy the nvidia software that lets you do this over HDMI and 3DTVs? I had a gaming PC for a while, wanted to try it out, but wasn't willing to pay for something like that.



3D PC gaming is a niche in a niche and Nvidia is taking a risk in investing and supporting it. 3DTV Play is 40 bucks. Yes, I bought it.


Any Direct X game can be played in 3D using Nvidia's driver. Yes, it is true stereoscopic 3D. Two distinct camera views are rendered. It is a hack of sorts, in that most Direct X developers never thought about having their games played on 3D TVs. As a result, many games don't render well in 3D or have some problems rendering some elements in 3D such as lighting or shadows. But, compare the number of PC games which work 95-100% great in 3D compared to consoles, and PCs come out leagues ahead. This is just the list of games I've personally played that pass that bar in the past 4 months:


Skyrim (with user mod)

Mass Effect 3 (with user mod)

Assassin's Creed II, Brotherhood, Revelations (not reprojection)

Batman Arkham City (not reprojection)

Trine 1 & 2

The Witcher 2

Just Cause 2

Grand Theft Auto IV (with user mod)

Minecraft (with user mod)



There's a ton more out there, but I've been all too happy to sink hours upon hours into replaying 3 Assassin's Creed games and continuing my Skyrim save which I started on Xbox 360, in 3D. Skyrim, for example, is a game where the lead developer is anti-3D. Thanks to the PC and the core strengths of the game he created, it is widely regarded as one of the best examples of 3D gaming. It will likely never be available in 3D on consoles.


I appreciate your skepticism, but the bottom line is the PC is where 3D gaming enthusiasts deserve to be. It's not perfect, and it requires some knowledge and a little effort to configure games, but it's extremely rewarding.


----------



## bd2003

I'm glad to hear it works well...I'm so close to jumping back on board with PC gaming.


----------



## johnny905




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Airion*  /t/1245864/the-official-avs-3d-console-games-topic/840#post_22336217
> 
> 
> I feel morally obligated to pile on. I'll take 2D any day over reprojection 3D. Unfortunately I had to do so in a number of games I would have otherwise loved to play in 3D, Assassin's Creed Revelations in particular. Meanwhile, 3D has been a no brainer to me for games that implement proper stereoscopic 3D at the cost of resolution (Uncharted 3, etc). The sad thing is very few people who take a look at reprojection 3D understand the technology and will be able to identify it as such. Instead, they'll see bad 3D and assume that 3D itself is bad, or that 3D doesn't work well with games. On the other hand, I see some people manage to like it, and I don't want to say they shouldn't have the option to use it. Ideally if developers are interested enough in 3D to include reprojection, they'd put in the extra effort (?) to do a proper stereoscopic implementation.
> 
> I've since gotten a gaming PC and enjoyed a great number of games in 720p, uncompromised 3D, including many games I had already played through on consoles recently such as Skyrim and all 3 Assassin's Creed II games. In retrospect, I never should have waited to get one. If you're a 3D enthusiast, and you can afford it, you owe it to yourself to get a gaming PC.



How do I know if the 3D games I play (PS3) are using reprojection proper stereoscopic? And what's the difference again?


----------



## BleedOrange11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johnny905*  /t/1245864/the-official-avs-3d-console-games-topic/840#post_22344718
> 
> 
> How do I know if the 3D games I play (PS3) are using reprojection proper stereoscopic? And what's the difference again?


It's easy to tell the difference by looking at the 3D. Reprojection looks flat and warped, compared to the natural-looking depth in a dual-camera system.

http://www.gamesindustry.biz/articles/digitalfoundry-low-cost-3d-tech-focus 


See:

Batman: Arkham City

Crysis

Crysis 2

Enslaved

SOCOM 4

Assassin's Creed: Revelations

Gears of War 3

and possibly Ghost Recon: Future Soldier


----------



## bd2003

Future soldier is def reprojection. Also add ratchet and clank all for one and mortal Kombat to the list of shame.


----------



## BleedOrange11

I haven't played _Ratchet and Clank: All 4 One_ in a while, but I'm pretty sure it is dual-camera 3D.


----------



## TonyDP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BleedOrange11*  /t/1245864/the-official-avs-3d-console-games-topic/840#post_22345116
> 
> 
> I haven't played _Ratchet and Clank: All 4 One_ in a while, but I'm pretty sure it is dual-camera 3D.



I used to have All for One. It may have been true stereoscopic but the drop in resolution when in 3D was really drastic and noticeable. The color also appeared to wash out considerably when turning on 3D and the levels never really had a strong feeling of depth to them. The game also had some pretty bright static HUDs which could not be turned off and that was problematic for people with TVs prone to image retention. Overall it was one of the weaker 3D experiences on the PS3.


In terms of the game itself, I thought it was the most disappointing Ratchet and Clank game to date. The story and overall presentation definitely seemed to be geared toward a younger audience and the game was often missing some of the sly humor of its predecessors (Nefarious and Qwark had a few zingers but that was about it). Even the weapon upgrade system was changed, forcing you to spend bolts to buy upgrades rather than having them evolve with more use as in the prior games and given the campaign's brevity you never accumulated enough bolts to fully upgrade every weapon on one playthru.


Hopefull the Ratchet and Clank Collection being released on August 28 will fare better (at least I know the gameplay will be more fun).


----------



## bd2003

It took me a while to be sure, but I clearly saw the reprojection artifacts.


----------



## Airion




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johnny905*  /t/1245864/the-official-avs-3d-console-games-topic/840#post_22344718
> 
> 
> How do I know if the 3D games I play (PS3) are using reprojection proper stereoscopic? And what's the difference again?



I find it's most obvious around the edges of objects, such as your character in a 3rd person game, around doors, edges of walls, etc, especially in motion. Here reprojection just has to guess what your other eye should be seeing.


The article BleedOrange11 is an excellent rundown of the technology. One little nugget I picked up is, it says all the artifacts are in the right eye. So the left eye gets the original 2D image and your right eye gets the messy interpolated image. I find reprojection unacceptable, and wouldn't you know, I'm right eye dominant! That makes a lot of sense. I'm willing to bet most people who don't like reprojection are right eye dominant (naturally focus on the image with artifacts), while those who find it acceptable are left eye dominant (naturally focus on the clean image). If that's the case, maybe it would be worthwhile to include an advanced user setting to interpolate the left image instead.


There's a few ocular dominance tests on the wikipedia page: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ocular_dominance I'd be interested to hear others report their dominance along with whether or not they like reprojection.


----------



## BleedOrange11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bd2003*  /t/1245864/the-official-avs-3d-console-games-topic/840#post_22345195
> 
> 
> It took me a while to be sure, but I clearly saw the reprojection artifacts.


I re-installed _R&C: All 4 One_ and played through the first level to make sure. Its 3D mode renders very similar to _Resistance 3_'s. The cutscenes may have gone through some kind of 2D-3D conversion process. They look abysmal in terms of 3D volume. Although low resolution, the actual gameplay is definitely dual-camera 3D. I get pretty strong depth with PS3's screen size setting at 10" and the in-game slider at maximum, and nothing looks warped.


----------



## BleedOrange11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Airion*  /t/1245864/the-official-avs-3d-console-games-topic/840#post_22345374
> 
> 
> I'm willing to bet most people who don't like reprojection are right eye dominant (naturally focus on the image with artifacts), while those who find it acceptable are left eye dominant (naturally focus on the clean image). If that's the case, maybe it would be worthwhile to include an advanced user setting to interpolate the left image instead.
> 
> There's a few ocular dominance tests on the wikipedia page: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ocular_dominance I'd be interested to hear others report their dominance along with whether or not they like reprojection.



That's an interesting theory.







I'm left-eye dominant and don't like reprojection. Not necessarily because of artifacts around objects though--mainly because depth looks smushed and warped.


----------



## cakefoo

I would think that people who like reprojection are the ones with the eye problems, because the plethora of inaccurate 3D cues slips past their critical eye.


On Youtube there is a disturbing amount of completely broken, fake 3D that still manages to get a majority of positive votes. Joe Schmoe can't tell proper 3D from crap.


----------



## NSX1992

Does anyone know if Darksiders II is in 3D for Xbox or PS3? At BB the Xbox version has a 3D cover but no mention of 3D on the box. Reviews also don't mention 3D.


----------



## TonyDP

I picked up the Ratchet and Clank Collection for PS3 today. The 3D is really subtle, very comparable to the Jak and Daxter re-releases. Depth is mildly extended but nothing ever really pops out of the screen. It would have been nice if the developers had gotten a little more aggressive with the parallax (as was the case with the God of War Chains of Olympus and Ghost of Sparta remasters). On the plus side, the games appear to play in true 720p while in 3D with not visible drop in resolution or control.


As expected, each game looks and controls better than the prior one. Ratchet 1 looks quite good but would never be mistaken for a PS3 title; Up Your Arsenal could almost pass for a native PS3 game, the main giveaway being that, oddly, the pre-rendered cinemas still display in 4x3 (this is the case in all three games.). It would have also been nice if Deadlocked or the PSP games had been included but we only get the first three. Still, for $29.99 its a great value with tons of gameplay for your buck.


----------



## bd2003

How's the frame rate in 3D? 60 or 30?


----------



## TonyDP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bd2003*  /t/1245864/the-official-avs-3d-console-games-topic/870#post_22352261
> 
> 
> How's the frame rate in 3D? 60 or 30?



I've never been good at measuring framerates by eye but I think its 720p 30fps in 3D and 1080p 60fps in 2D. I do know that I've not had any trouble aiming my weapons and haven't experienced any framerate stutters or slowdowns while in 3D.


----------



## BleedOrange11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyDP*  /t/1245864/the-official-avs-3d-console-games-topic/870#post_22351984
> 
> 
> The 3D is really subtle, very comparable to the Jak and Daxter re-releases. Depth is mildly extended but nothing ever really pops out of the screen. It would have been nice if the developers had gotten a little more aggressive with the parallax (as was the case with the God of War Chains of Olympus and Ghost of Sparta remasters).


What is your PS3 screen size setting? Is depth still lacking with screen size set at 10" and in-game slider (if it has one) to maximum?


----------



## bd2003

I thought the sly cooper remakes were the same way. Jack everything up and it's still super weak.


I also thought uncharted 3 was a little weak, but at least that responded to the screen size setting.


I just wish they would standardize this stuff already so we always know what to expect. Also, this "depth only/no pop" trend needs to stop - it causes so much crosstalk in dark scenes.


----------



## Mounta1n

The new Zen Pinball 2 looks great in 3D. It's free and you can import any tables you've already bought for Zen Pinball or Marvel Pinball. All of the tables look good, but Spiderman looked freaking amazing. Best 3D on the PS3 so far, easily.


----------



## MentalDistortion




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mounta1n*  /t/1245864/the-official-avs-3d-console-games-topic/870#post_22374276
> 
> 
> The new Zen Pinball 2 looks great in 3D. It's free and you can import any tables you've already bought for Zen Pinball or Marvel Pinball. All of the tables look good, but Spiderman looked freaking amazing. Best 3D on the PS3 so far, easily.



is zen free for everyone or only ps+ members?


----------



## Mounta1n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MentalDistortion*  /t/1245864/the-official-avs-3d-console-games-topic/870#post_22375320
> 
> 
> is zen free for everyone or only ps+ members?



I believe it's free for everyone. But Zen Pinball 2 is essentially just the platform now, and tables are bought separately. Any tables you bought for the previous version of Zen or Marvel though, you still own and you can import them and download the updated versions of the tables for free. It seems like you could just buy one table to get started though, and it has a demo mode for each table as well. I didn't try the demo mode, because I was just busy downloading all the tables I have already so I could try them out in 3D.


Add: I really don't recall seeing the Plus symbol on it at all, and I downloaded it just from the regular New Release section of the PSN Store, not the Plus area.


----------



## TonyDP

Zen Pinball is definitely a free download, although the free DL only entitles you to try the tables in demo mode. I do not subscribe to Playstation Plus and was able to get it without any problem. Just make sure to get the newest version (Zen Pinball 2) as the original did not support 3D.


----------



## MentalDistortion

ok cool. thanks guys, cant wait to try it out in 3d. are there any other ps3 games that you would recommend that has the 3d feature? i've played uncharted 3, killzone3, and superstardust so far in 3d.


----------



## wonka702




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyDP*  /t/1245864/the-official-avs-3d-console-games-topic/870#post_22378024
> 
> 
> Zen Pinball is definitely a free download, although the free DL only entitles you to try the tables in demo mode. I do not subscribe to Playstation Plus and was able to get it without any problem. Just make sure to get the newest version (Zen Pinball 2) as the original did not support 3D.



Yeah I downloaded the demo today and have to go out and get a PSN card so I can buy those beautiful tables. It also detects the 3D so it may actually be frame packed 3D and it was wonderful in the demos.


----------



## wonka702




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MentalDistortion*  /t/1245864/the-official-avs-3d-console-games-topic/870#post_22378170
> 
> 
> ok cool. thanks guys, cant wait to try it out in 3d. are there any other ps3 games that you would recommend that has the 3d feature? i've played uncharted 3, killzone3, and superstardust so far in 3d.



I cannot say enough good things about House of the Dead: Overkill its worth getting a PS Move just to play this game btw.


----------



## MentalDistortion




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wonka702*  /t/1245864/the-official-avs-3d-console-games-topic/870#post_22378896
> 
> 
> I cannot say enough good things about House of the Dead: Overkill its worth getting a PS Move just to play this game btw.



i dont have PS move, but my friend does, i might have to borrow it. thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## johnny905

I can't find Zen Pinball for download. Has anyone in Canada been able to download it?


----------



## johnny905




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johnny905*  /t/1245864/the-official-avs-3d-console-games-topic/870#post_22382604
> 
> 
> I can't find Zen Pinball for download. Has anyone in Canada been able to download it?



Never mind. The idiots at Sony have made it harder and harder to find downloadable 3D content. I finally found it and downloaded a bunch of demo boards. While some of the games are hit and miss (some are great), the graphics and 3D are awesome. The HD graphics and colors look fantastic. The games play very realistically. And the 3D totally adds to the gameplay. I may even buy a few games.


----------



## johnny905

Ok, so I've been playing Zen Pinball 2 for a couple days and all I have to say is, "Wow". The 3D really, really adds to this game, and the sharpness and detail in the graphics are amazing. And the games are great as well. At one point I decided to switch the 3D off to see what the game was like in 2D and it was no comparison - I switched back to 3D immediately. This is truly a game where the 3D enhances just about every aspect of the game with no negatives I could see.


If you like 3D and have any interest at all in pinball then I highly, highly recommend checking out Zen Pinball 2.


My only question is, why can't they make 3D look this great is ALL games??!!


----------



## Billbofet

I agree that Zen Pinball is amazing in 3D. I think it could be the most impressive 3D I have seen PERIOD - including movies.

It really adds to the game and I cannot wait to buy more of the tables on this.


They should be promoting this one at least a little as it is stunning in 3D!!


----------



## johnsmith808

Sounds like fun! Never imagined that a pinball game could be that great of a 3d game.


----------



## obveron

I gotta say, I've been playing Halo Combat Evolved (anniversary) and it's the best looking 3d I've seen yet in a console game. Smooth frame rate and decent resolution, 3d has lots of depth with little artifiacts.



Also been playing Doom 3 BFG for 360 and the 3D is ok but the darkness really exposes the crosstalk from my TV, should be good on a DLP though.


----------



## binici

Hello all.

I do have a Xbox 360 setup and would like to know, which game should I start off with?

A simple and fun game please!


----------



## TonyDP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *binici*  /t/1245864/the-official-avs-3d-console-games-topic/870#post_22498664
> 
> 
> Hello all.
> 
> I do have a Xbox 360 setup and would like to know, which game should I start off with?
> 
> A simple and fun game please!



Well if you want a quick fix, try 3D Infinity from the Indie games section of Xbox Live. It's an old school into the screen 3D shooter and at just $5 its a great little 3D showcase.


As to retail games, Avatar still has some of the best 3D around and Halo: Anniversary also has a very good 3D implementation. Both games are easy to pick up and get into.


----------



## binici




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyDP*  /t/1245864/the-official-avs-3d-console-games-topic/870#post_22499042
> 
> 
> Well if you want a quick fix, try 3D Infinity from the Indie games section of Xbox Live. It's an old school into the screen 3D shooter and at just $5 its a great little 3D showcase.
> 
> As to retail games, Avatar still has some of the best 3D around and Halo: Anniversary also has a very good 3D implementation. Both games are easy to pick up and get into.



Thanks for the heads up.


I went ahead and tried out 3D Infinity, which was not all that bad (had to adjust my TV's setting to display 3D). The graphics were smooth and the implementation was decent. Still trying to understand why side-by-side is needed on some games? Overall the game was generic, but the 3D gave it a bit of an edge.


Next, I tried out Sonic Generations, which had great pop-out features and the game was gorgeous! So much colors and the effects were delicious. I'll be looking into Halo: Anniversary once the price is right, since the reviews mention how fun and beautiful the game looks.


----------



## BleedOrange11

Tried out the 3D in the PSN demo for _Epic Mickey 2_ and was pretty disappointed. The maximum parallax, even with PS3 size setting to 10", is incredibly weak. Minimal difference from 2D.


----------



## bd2003

Tried black ops 2 in 3D today. Pretty terrible, a lot worse than the first, which I thought was pretty good. The frame rate and resolution don't really take a hit....I think it's reprojection, but not 100% sure.


Super disappointed.


----------



## lpnaz480

THats dissapointing to hear. I finally moved my Xbox to my 3d and was looking forward to trying that out in 3d.


----------



## TonyDP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bd2003*  /t/1245864/the-official-avs-3d-console-games-topic/870#post_22576286
> 
> 
> Tried black ops 2 in 3D today. Pretty terrible, a lot worse than the first, which I thought was pretty good. The frame rate and resolution don't really take a hit....I think it's reprojection, but not 100% sure.
> 
> Super disappointed.



Very disappointing to read this. Was this the 360 or PS3 version?


I've got to say, reprojection (if that is what was used here) has got to be one of the worst developments in 3D for gaming as it yields a negligible sense of depth and absolutely no pop whatsoever. Developers should really stop using it as it adds nothing to the experience.


----------



## bd2003

360. I was looking for the artifacts but I couldn't really see it. There was a real lack of depth in the environment, but your own gun is stretched to ridiculous proportions. Doesn't look natural at all. There was something about the player tags over their heads that my eyes/brain were just totally rejecting. I've played Crysis in 3D which I know was reprojection - I didn't find it as offensive as this.


I can normally play games in 3D for hours. And I'm not even exaggerating - but I couldn't take even 5 minutes of this. My eyes were burning.


I don't understand why they had to screw it up when they had one of the best 3D implementations already. The first one looked great.


----------



## bd2003

The good news is that its not reprojection. I just can't find the artifacts, and the frame rate is taking a solid dip in single player. I think it's just that the effect is on by default to a really extreme degree and my eyes can't handle it. I can't believe there's no slider, this should be standard. I'm going to try and see if I can make it any better with the TV size setting.


----------



## bd2003

Ok, we'll, I think I see the problem here....the 3D is crooked! Look at these iron sights....if it was right, the two eyes should be side by side with each other....but one is higher than the other. Wtf? Hopefully they can patch it.


----------



## bd2003

For reference, this is blops 1, and looks great.


----------



## BleedOrange11

Wow, that's some pretty significant vertical misalignment. Hope it can be patched.


----------



## johnny905

Crazy mess with those iron sights. How could a game possibly go out like that? I wonder if it's somehow your TV, or maybe just a bad disc?? It just doesn't make sense.


As for 3D iron sights in general, while a good 3D effect, it makes the game less realistic imo. Plus is makes aiming difficult. If I were to aim a rifle in real like I would close one eye, thus eliminating 3D in real life. I think it would make much more sense that once the aim button is pressed that the 3D effect should disappear in the game.


----------



## bd2003




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johnny905*  /t/1245864/the-official-avs-3d-console-games-topic/900#post_22579074
> 
> 
> Crazy mess with those iron sights. How could a game possibly go out like that? I wonder if it's somehow your TV, or maybe just a bad disc?? It just doesn't make sense.
> 
> As for 3D iron sights in general, while a good 3D effect, it makes the game less realistic imo. Plus is makes aiming difficult. If I were to aim a rifle in real like I would close one eye, thus eliminating 3D in real life. I think it would make much more sense that once the aim button is pressed that the 3D effect should disappear in the game.



Its not just the iron sights...the whole game (other than the HUD) is like that. Its just easy to demonstrate with the sights. Thats why playing was causing such massive eyestrain - cause it was literally forcing me to twist my eyes to converge on it. Thats why my brain was rejecting the player names - the text is proper, but the game world is screwed, and you cant reconcile them. Its literally painful. I dont understand how it went out like this either...it must have been a late bug and no one QCed the 3D mode. There's no way this is by design, its just plain wrong.


----------



## TonyDP

I wonder if the PS3 version of BLOPSII has the same problem; Take away the 3D and Call of Duty suddenly becomes far less attractive to me (the original BLOPS is the only CoD game I still own). I'm now leaning towards holding off on buying the game until I have some more solid info on whether the developers are aware of the problem and what, if anything, they doing to address it.


----------



## bd2003

Yeah, dunno about PS3. I really want to play this in 3D too.


----------



## Jedi2016

How in the hell do you misalign the images? That's just... I don't even have the words. I've done 3D in CGI, and it's actually impossible for me to misalign the cameras, the computer does it automatically.


I actually didn't know about reprojection until reading this thread.. my only real exposure to 3D gaming is on PC, where it's always native. I didn't realize that anyone would even have bothered trying to come up with a "conversion" method for real-time content.. That's actually pretty damn sad, IMO. As far as I'm concerned, if you can't do it right, don't do it at all.


----------



## dexter12

Got Black Ops 2 for 360 today. Happen to like the 3d effect no eyestrain. Playin on an LG55 passive. I am no expert in 3d though.


----------



## TonyDP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BleedOrange11*  /t/1245864/the-official-avs-3d-console-games-topic/870#post_22564390
> 
> 
> Tried out the 3D in the PSN demo for _Epic Mickey 2_ and was pretty disappointed. The maximum parallax, even with PS3 size setting to 10", is incredibly weak. Minimal difference from 2D.



I tried the 360 version of this demo a little while ago and got the same results. Even with the 3D slider maxxed the sense of depth was all but non-existent and even the illusion of the edge of the screen receding into the TV that you get with most 3D content (and even 2D>3D) wasn't there. After playing the demo for a few minutes, I actually backed out to the main menu to double check that I'd turned on the 3D mode correctly (I had). I'm pretty sure this was reprojection and given the poor results, the developers shouldn't have even bothered. Very disappointing.


----------



## Bigplay




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyDP*  /t/1245864/the-official-avs-3d-console-games-topic/900#post_22581131
> 
> 
> I wonder if the PS3 version of BLOPSII has the same problem; Take away the 3D and Call of Duty suddenly becomes far less attractive to me (the original BLOPS is the only CoD game I still own). I'm now leaning towards holding off on buying the game until I have some more solid info on whether the developers are aware of the problem and what, if anything, they doing to address it.


I didn't have any issues with 3d on my ps3 & 73" mits dlp tv. In fact I think it's one of the best looking 3d games I have played so far.


----------



## bd2003




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyDP*  /t/1245864/the-official-avs-3d-console-games-topic/900_10#post_22581131
> 
> 
> I wonder if the PS3 version of BLOPSII has the same problem; Take away the 3D and Call of Duty suddenly becomes far less attractive to me (the original BLOPS is the only CoD game I still own). I'm now leaning towards holding off on buying the game until I have some more solid info on whether the developers are aware of the problem and what, if anything, they doing to address it.



The ps3 is unaffected. I was emailed back and forth with the eurogamer guys, they see the bug too on the 360, but not ps3. So pretty sure it'll get addressed before too long.


----------



## johnsmith808

How's the quality and resolution hit with the 3d enabled versus 2d?


----------



## bd2003

It's not bad at all. MP seems to do a little better than SP. SP hovers around 30 most of the time, MP does quite a bit better until there's a lot going on onscreen. No resolution or quality drop that I can tell, although its not running in HD to begin with. At least it doesn't get super blurry like blops 1.


Once they fix the bug it'll probably be the best example of a 3D FPS on consoles. But I'm serious...don't even try to power through it until they do. Not worth the headache and eyestrain.


----------



## NSX1992

I thought the 3D was fine on my 92" Mitsubishi DLP using the Xbox360 version. The problem now is after playing the first chapter in 3D i can't get a 3D option in the options menu only anallygryph (red & blue glasses.


----------



## Jedi2016




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NSX1992*  /t/1245864/the-official-avs-3d-console-games-topic/900#post_22600605
> 
> 
> anallygryph


ROFL.... Is that a subtle way of saying red/blue looks like ass?


(it's "anaglyph", by the way, but I thought you version was hilarious.







)


----------



## TonyDP

I decided to pick up Black Ops 2 for the 360 today as I had $15 in credit and was hopeful that a patch to address the 3D issues would be released (I thought about getting the PS3 version but just didn't dig the thought of playing all the way thru the campaign using a Dual Shock pad).


Upon booting the game there was a mandatory 26mb update (these updates keep getting larger and larger) and after installing it I played thru to the end of the first level. To my eyes the 3D in the game looked fine on my LG LM7600 passive as I got a very good sense of depth and no double images (crawling thru the high grass was particularly well done as it seemed to be right in front of my eyes). I did experience a minor but noticeable amount of eyestrain which I do not recall experiencing with the original BLOPS but beyond that everything looked good and the resolution of the graphics while in 3D seemed comparable to the original BLOPS.


----------



## BleedOrange11

To the best of my limited knowledge, minor vertical misalignment doesn't look odd with 3D glasses on, but it causes a sense of "unexplainable" eyestrain. It should be obvious with the glasses off though.


There are some anaglyph examples of vertical misalignment in this BD review for _Creature from the Black Lagoon_.

http://www.3dfilmarchive.com/an-in-depth-look-at-creature-from-the-black-lagoon-1


----------



## bd2003




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BleedOrange11*  /t/1245864/the-official-avs-3d-console-games-topic/900#post_22605110
> 
> 
> To the best of my limited knowledge, minor vertical misalignment doesn't look odd with 3D glasses on, but it causes a sense of "unexplainable" eyestrain. It should be obvious with the glasses off though.
> 
> 
> There are some anaglyph examples of vertical misalignment in this BD review for _Creature from the Black Lagoon_.
> 
> http://www.3dfilmarchive.com/an-in-depth-look-at-creature-from-the-black-lagoon-1



Its the part where the image is misaligned, but the HUD/Text isn't, that really screws me up.


----------



## bd2003

Just downloaded the first title update...3D still broken.


----------



## lovingdvd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bd2003*  /t/1245864/the-official-avs-3d-console-games-topic/900#post_22613179
> 
> 
> Just downloaded the first title update...3D still broken.



Is it broke on the 360 or PS3 (or both?)


----------



## bd2003

Just 360.


----------



## Anthony1

I was listenting to a "weekend confirmed" podcast and Jeff Cannata was on there raving about how good Blops 2 was in 3D, and I think he was using the 360 version. Just goes to show you that one persons horrible version of 3D, is amazing to somebody else...


----------



## Tom Grooms

Looks fantastic on my Panasonic Plasma / PS3. I only play the campaign (with crosshair off) in 3D. Maybe its all in my mind but I'm not good in 3D multiplayer. Every time I try it I end up going like 5-14. Lol


----------



## bd2003




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Anthony1*  /t/1245864/the-official-avs-3d-console-games-topic/900#post_22619303
> 
> 
> I was listenting to a "weekend confirmed" podcast and Jeff Cannata was on there raving about how good Blops 2 was in 3D, and I think he was using the 360 version. Just goes to show you that one persons horrible version of 3D, is amazing to somebody else...



True. I mean, you occasionally have people raving over how great the 3D is in some games that use reprojection. I guess people are going to be sensitive to it to various degrees. My eyes cant stand it.


Either way, its still broken, unless youre some sort of ogre that has one eye an inch above the other.


----------



## johnny905




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom Grooms*  /t/1245864/the-official-avs-3d-console-games-topic/900#post_22619552
> 
> 
> Looks fantastic on my Panasonic Plasma / PS3. I only play the campaign (with crosshair off) in 3D. Maybe its all in my mind but I'm not good in 3D multiplayer. Every time I try it I end up going like 5-14. Lol



How does the 3D compare to Black Ops I on the PS3?


----------



## TonyDP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Anthony1*  /t/1245864/the-official-avs-3d-console-games-topic/900#post_22619303
> 
> 
> I was listenting to a "weekend confirmed" podcast and Jeff Cannata was on there raving about how good Blops 2 was in 3D, and I think he was using the 360 version. Just goes to show you that one persons horrible version of 3D, is amazing to somebody else...



While I do get some minor eye-strain with my 360 version in 3D, visually it is still leaps and bounds better than the assortment of reprojection 3D games from Ubisoft and other publishers that offer minimal depth and absolutely no pop at all (Assassin's Creed, Arkham City, Ghost Recon, Epic Mickey, etc.).


----------



## obveron

Since I didn't find any posts about the BLOPS 2 3D issue on the official forums, I started a thread. Thanks BD2003 for the photos.


Everyone should make an account and add your voice to the issue: http://community.callofduty.com/message/413614419 



Also you can send a report straight to the developer in Call of Duty Elite: https://support.activision.com/Contact_Us


----------



## Threefiddie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *obveron*  /t/1245864/the-official-avs-3d-console-games-topic/900#post_22621655
> 
> 
> Since I didn't find any posts about the BLOPS 2 3D issue on the official forums, I started a thread. Thanks BD2003 for the photos.
> 
> Everyone should make an account and add your voice to the issue: http://community.callofduty.com/message/413614419
> 
> Also you can send a report straight to the developer in Call of Duty Elite: https://support.activision.com/Contact_Us



I don't play consoles in 3d because they take such a graphic hit to do it with, but i reported it anyways. More the merrier


----------



## Tom Grooms




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johnny905*  /t/1245864/the-official-avs-3d-console-games-topic/900#post_22619706
> 
> 
> How does the 3D compare to Black Ops I on the PS3?



Not sure, I didn't have a 3D display back in the day. I'll dust off that title and give it a spin


----------



## Jedi2016

Correct me if I'm wrong, but reprojection is specific to consoles, right? Games using NVidia 3D Vision on PC should always be "native"? I ask because of games like _Crysis 2_, where Crytek said they came up with a "new method" of playing the game in 3D without the performance hit that it usually takes (and they're right.. it doesn't cut the framerate in half with that game like it does with all the others). The depth in that game is less, as well, I can't crank it up to nearly the levels I can on other games. You think maybe they're "cheating it" via reprojection, even on PC?


----------



## Alex Schulz

I'm new to 3D and recently completed my man cave (running a 3D capable Epson 6010 projector @ 120" along with x-box 360 and PS3). Have a couple questions for the experts!


About a year ago this thread listed the then current top rated 3D games for either console. Wondering what you guys would think makes that same list today?


Also, is there a benefit to using one console over the other when it comes to 3D gaming or is it just a matter of which controller is preferred? I've always gamed on Xbox and recently picked up the PS3 mainly for the blue-ray and 3D options now that I have the projector.. I didn't realize until a few minutes ago that x-box 360 could render 3D as well so now I'm curious which one to buy 3D games for...


Lastly, about that same time last year I also read that it was beneficial to alter the 3d screen size from the PS3 console dashboard as it increased the depth of 3D objects (in some games but not all games). Is this statement still true or have patches negated the need to do this? I'm wondering if I need to tinker with the screen size on the console or just leave it at my true screen size of 120".


----------



## bd2003

If a cross platform game supports 3D on both, they tend to look just as good, and usually perform a bit better on 360. But there are still far more 3D titles for PS3.


The screen size setting is still an issue....some games don't have 3D depth sliders that go far enough. Reducing the screen size setting lets you get some more depth. Some games like uncharted 3, child of Eden and sly collection just don't have enough depth without tweaking. But games like de blob 2 and god of war collection have really strong 3D on the lowest setting. There's no standards whatsoever.


----------



## Jedi2016

Sounds like they're not real keen on how it actually works. IMO, the "proper" method of separation would be that the Maximum setting should be 60-65mm apart (roughly the distance between your eyes). It's pretty damned easy to calculate that based on screen size. My PC seems to do it quite well.. setting it to 100% is almost exactly the proper distance. It's as if my computer somehow _knows_ that I have a 22" monitor... amazing technology. Why the consoles can't do the same thing is beyond me.


----------



## BleedOrange11

My understanding is that the PS3's screen size setting alters the amount of horizontal separation between the two images (Horizontal Image Translation or HIT). This is a quality control setting for pre-rendered 3D content (like movies) to keep the original convergence settings no matter the size of the 3D display.


For in-game rendered objects in 3D video games, increasing the HIT (done by lowering the screen size setting) increases the separation of the in-game virtual cameras, causing stronger depth, in addition to alterering convergence, pushing the image deeper behind the plane of the screen.


For pre-rendered video (like cutscenes or some background environments), the separation of the cameras is fixed, so depth stays the same and only the convergence value changes. For reprojection techniques, the 3D is created with algorithms from only one camera viewpoint, so again, only convergence changes.


----------



## obveron




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BleedOrange11*  /t/1245864/the-official-avs-3d-console-games-topic/900#post_22605110
> 
> 
> To the best of my limited knowledge, minor vertical misalignment doesn't look odd with 3D glasses on, but it causes a sense of "unexplainable" eyestrain. It should be obvious with the glasses off though.
> 
> There are some anaglyph examples of vertical misalignment in this BD review for _Creature from the Black Lagoon_.
> http://www.3dfilmarchive.com/an-in-depth-look-at-creature-from-the-black-lagoon-1



I did some more testing with BO2. The misalignment varies with depth. That is, the stereo pairs are not misaligned on output, but rather the cameras are misaligned. So that with greater depth, the horizontal AND vertical parallax increases. The parallax shift is equal in intensity in the vertical and horizontal. So looking at it with a 45degree head tilt actually produces the appropriate affect with no eye stain (with the exception of the on-screen effects like player names and objective targets which only receive horizontal parallax).


The fact that this only affects 360 and not PS3 is most curious. It means that the 3D cameras are likely not established in the game engine (which would likely have identical code in PS3 and 360), but rather dealt with in graphics driver post processing similar to NVidia’s technique for PC games.



Again, please add your voice to the thread on the official Activision official forums.
http://community.callofduty.com/message/413635242


----------



## mikemav

I just signed up and posted on your community thread there, as I also see the exact same issue. Can't believe this has not already been addressed. Did they do no testing in 3D on the 360?


----------



## obveron

Thanks so much for adding your comment, mikemav.



Yeah, I'm surprised that it got through quality control.


I'm not optimistic it will be fixed soon as the official community forum is being hammered with complaints related to network lag and weapon balancing.


I wish they'd seperate general complaints from actual technical glitches, but alas the 3d thread will be buried in a sea of complaints over the same lag and weapon issues. If more people post in the thread we may be able to keep it visible.


----------



## bd2003




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *obveron*  /t/1245864/the-official-avs-3d-console-games-topic/930#post_22670612
> 
> 
> Thanks so much for adding your comment, mikemav.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'm surprised that it got through quality control.
> 
> 
> I'm not optimistic it will be fixed soon as the official community forum is being hammered with complaints related to network lag and weapon balancing.
> 
> 
> I wish they'd seperate general complaints from actual technical glitches, but alas the 3d thread will be buried in a sea of complaints over the same lag and weapon issues. If more people post in the thread we may be able to keep it visible.



Yeah, honestly that's why I didn't post or send any bug reports. A game of this magnitude is going to get a gajillion bug reports and it'll just get lost in the mix.


I did email eurogamer, who had noticed as well, and they did mention it in their digital foundry analysis. I was figuring that would have more visibility than any bug report.


I'm sure there's a single variable somewhere in the code that's set incorrectly.


----------



## bd2003

Still broken with the latest update.


----------



## obveron

I fianlly got a response from Activsion (via twitter). I was told they will pass on the problem to the developers. I'm so pleased to finally get a response. Hopefully it will be fixed in the next title update!



Mods can we please sticky this thread? It was stickied before the big forum update.


----------



## ShakingSonyDown




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bd2003*  /t/1245864/the-official-avs-3d-console-games-topic/800_100#post_22578274
> 
> 
> 360. I was looking for the artifacts but I couldn't really see it. There was a real lack of depth in the environment, but your own gun is stretched to ridiculous proportions. Doesn't look natural at all. There was something about the player tags over their heads that my eyes/brain were just totally rejecting. I've played Crysis in 3D which I know was reprojection - I didn't find it as offensive as this.
> 
> 
> I can normally play games in 3D for hours. And I'm not even exaggerating - but I couldn't take even 5 minutes of this. My eyes were burning.
> 
> 
> I don't understand why they had to screw it up when they had one of the best 3D implementations already. The first one looked great.


This is a shame especially since they demonstrate the desire to promote further 3D gaming by also encoding RED/CYAN for those who cant yet afford a 3D TV. They aint that cheap!!!


Have you tried switching 'view modes'; such as 'theater', 'sports', and 'action'. They may be something else on your TV. I have noticed that many FPS games to much better, expecially on the text and HUD artifacts on the top and bottom, when I put my view mode to 'SPORTS'. Maybe something tells the TV about the text and HUD artifacts on the top and bottom; like the score board and timer when watching soprting events... Im sure thats not how it works but it does seem to look better when switched to the 'SPORTS' mode.


----------



## bd2003

Blops 2 is finally fixed, and I can confirm.


----------



## Jedi2016

Okay, so I finally got a 3D TV and I've been fiddling with some 3D PS3 games. Unfortunately, I only have a few games that support 3D, and not all of them very well. I'm also still figuring out the settings on the TV itself (I've figured out that putting it in "Game" mode is essential, otherwise it does something wonky with the 3D effect).


As much as I was looking forward to _Gran Turismo_, I've also noticed that racing games don't tend to benefit as much from 3D as you'd expect. It was nice when using the outside-the-car view, but otherwise the effect was barely noticeable, even at maximum depth. It's just the way they're made, I suppose. _Wipeout_ was the same way, I preferred the 1080p60 original to the 720p30 3D version.

_Assassin's Creed III_ turned out to be a big disappointment. Which is sad, because those games would otherwise lend themselves quite well to 3D (I've found that third-person action/adventure games on PC tend to benefit from 3D the most, like _Just Cause_ or the _Arkham_ games). But I found the effect to be very shallow, with too much resolution sacrificed to make the 3D effect, which made the whole picture look _very_ soft (especially coming off playing it on PC at full 1080p). I also noticed some visible distortion around the character, which I can only assume is the result of reprojection, since it's the only title I played that has that artifact visible. That might not be such a problem if the character wasn't, literally, the center of attention for the user. Having him surrounded by what looked like a force field was too distracting. This one actually irks me the most because of how expansive the environments are. I was hoping for something as incredible as _Just Cause 2_ on PC in terms of 3D scale, and instead I get this low-res distorted mess.


Oddly enough, the best implementation I've seen so far is _Hot Shots Golf: Out of Bounds_. I hadn't played the game in years, but I saw it had 3D support, so I figured what the hell. It renders natively and doesn't seem to sacrifice anything noticeable to create the 3D (it's maybe a touch softer, but not nearly as bad as AC3 was). It's my favorite 3D PS3 game so far.


On a side note, I'm wondering why anyone would bother changing the screen size.. in most of the games I've played so far, setting the 3D effect to maximum in-game puts separation at around eye-distance apart, and you _really_ don't want to go any further than that. The system's smart enough to know what the correct "maximum" setting is based on the screen size (my computer's the same way.. 100% effect is almost exactly eye-distance apart, despite the difference in screen size).


The difference would, I suppose, be different on titles that use reprojection instead of rendering the 3D natively. But then all you're doing is increasing the size of the visual distortion and artifacts from the conversion. AC3's separation was much lower than the other games I tried, and I'd hate to think what it would have looked like at even higher settings.


What do you think are the odds of the PS4 supporting full 3D for every title right out of the box? Wishful thinking, I suppose. Might as well wish for full 1080p on every title, and that's probably not gonna happen, either.


----------



## bd2003

I don't think it's wishful thinking at all. I bet they'll even mandate it.


----------



## Jedi2016

I'm trying not to keep my expectations too high... hehe.


----------



## bd2003

Well, there's precedent for it. Sony made all their first party studios support 3D. Both mandated HD from the start.


The requirements to run a game at 1080P are very close to the requirements to run in 720P/3D. It's not very difficult for devs to implement either, they just needed power the current gen simply doesn't have, to do it right. So pretty often they did it wrong.


But next gen that goes away, so even if its not mandated, it'll be widely supported, especially given there will be more and more 3D TVs out there. Count on it.


----------



## Jedi2016

Seriously, all first-party titles? I didn't know that.


Still, we'll see. At some random point in the next four months or so, whenever Sony decides to announce (word is they'll be announcing first, pre-E3, everyone expects Microsoft to announce _at_ E3).


----------



## bd2003




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jedi2016*  /t/1245864/the-official-avs-3d-console-games-topic/930#post_22902575
> 
> 
> Seriously, all first-party titles? I didn't know that.
> 
> 
> Still, we'll see. At some random point in the next four months or so, whenever Sony decides to announce (word is they'll be announcing first, pre-E3, everyone expects Microsoft to announce _at_ E3).



I don't know if it was *all* of them, but there was clearly a huge push internally at Sony starting 2-3 years ago. Killzone, wipeout, stardust, resistance, motorstorm (3 of them in 3D now), uncharted, ratchet, GT5....I can barely think of a PS3 exclusive that isn't 3D. And not only does Sony have the most 3D, but they also made a point to use true stereoscopy instead of reprojection. So someone clearly cares beyond just checking the 3D box off.


Even if you hear less about it, especially because the press seems to love to hate on 3D - Sony is going to carry that push forward. The current gen was really just the sneak preview, the true 3D consoles come out this fall. Whether or not they mandate it almost doesn't matter....almost every game will support it, because there's really no reason not to.


----------



## Jedi2016

Well, I'm all for that.


Of the games I've played, most of them appear to be native, only AC3 seems to be using reprojection. That's an assumption based on the narrower separation that game has compared to the others, and the artifacts I'm seeing. There's some visible distortion around Connor when he's walking around, like he's surrounded by heat haze. It's visible across his entire mesh, including the bow on his back, which makes the string (which is normally practically invisible anyway) appear thick and made of glass. It's pretty distracting. It shows up on other objects that are a good distance away from the background (like if you're on a tall building), but is mostly visible around Connor in the middle of the screen. Am I correct in assuming that's an artifact of reprojection?


I have heard some reports lately that "no one is buying 3D televisions", but that doesn't really seem to be the case. Hell, most TVs these days support 3D in some fashion anyway. While Best Buy only had two models for display with 3D, I'd wager at least half of the sets on the wall were 3D, maybe even most of them except for the budget models. And the prices are reasonable.. I picked up a 60" 3D TV last week for less than I paid for my old 47" TV five years ago.


----------



## bontrager

I think that you will notice all 3d games will look better on passive 3d TV's; including having a brighter image.


I had both and prefer the passive set for 3d gaming and Target Department stores have a 47" LG 3D tv for only 599.00 (60khz)


----------



## cakefoo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bontrager*  /t/1245864/the-official-avs-3d-console-games-topic/930#post_22913435
> 
> 
> I think that you will notice all 3d games will look better on passive 3d TV's; including having a brighter image.
> 
> 
> I had both and prefer the passive set for 3d gaming and Target Department stores have a 47" LG 3D tv for only 599.00 (60khz)


Passive is a must for gaming. Active shutter flicker is the worst in fast-paced content like games!


----------



## BleedOrange11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jedi2016*  /t/1245864/the-official-avs-3d-console-games-topic/920_40#post_22907560
> 
> 
> Of the games I've played, most of them appear to be native, only AC3 seems to be using reprojection. That's an assumption based on the narrower separation that game has compared to the others, and the artifacts I'm seeing. There's some visible distortion around Connor when he's walking around, like he's surrounded by heat haze. It's visible across his entire mesh, including the bow on his back, which makes the string (which is normally practically invisible anyway) appear thick and made of glass. It's pretty distracting. It shows up on other objects that are a good distance away from the background (like if you're on a tall building), but is mostly visible around Connor in the middle of the screen. Am I correct in assuming that's an artifact of reprojection?


Yes, those are the telling signs of reprojection. Here are a some others that I've read use reprojection.


Assassin's Creed: Revelations

Assassin's Creed III

Batman: Arkham City

Crysis

Crysis 2

Disney Epic Mickey 2: The Power of Two

Enslaved: Odyssey to the West (Pigsy's Perfect 10)

Mortal Kombat

SOCOM 4: U.S. Navy SEALs

Silent Hill: Downpour

Thor: God of Thunder

Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon: Future Soldier


----------



## Mounta1n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cakefoo*  /t/1245864/the-official-avs-3d-console-games-topic/930#post_22914457
> 
> 
> Passive is a must for gaming. Active shutter flicker is the worst in fast-paced content like games!



I've only seen movies on passive, and it was the worst instance of crosstalk I've ever seen. I don't think I could deal with that on games. Of course, I have DLP, so there's no crosstalk at all, but maybe if I had LED or plasma, the levels of crosstalk would be similar anyway and passive might offer some advantage.


----------



## cakefoo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mounta1n*  /t/1245864/the-official-avs-3d-console-games-topic/930#post_22915011
> 
> 
> I've only seen movies on passive, and it was the worst instance of crosstalk I've ever seen. I don't think I could deal with that on games. Of course, I have DLP, so there's no crosstalk at all, but maybe if I had LED or plasma, the levels of crosstalk would be similar anyway and passive might offer some advantage.


Yes, DLP is excellent for crosstalk, but passive is better than the average active shutter set. With passive I only notice crosstalk in movies a very tiny fraction of the time, whereas with active shutter I notice the flapping shutter tearing in games like Motorstorm constantly.


----------



## Jedi2016




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mounta1n*  /t/1245864/the-official-avs-3d-console-games-topic/930#post_22915011
> 
> 
> I've only seen movies on passive, and it was the worst instance of crosstalk I've ever seen.


Sounds like you're doing something wrong, then. Passive does have a narrower vertical viewing angle than active, the effect won't work if you're viewing it from too high or too low, or sitting too close to the screen. I've got a 60" passive screen viewed from about 10' at right around mid-screen height, and I get absolutely zero crosstalk of any kind, in movies or games. I'm constantly amazed at the picture quality on this thing.


The complete lack of any side effects is actually a bit worrisome, I'm afraid of screwing something up if I go for a 8-hour marathon gaming session and forget that I'm playing in 3D because I never get a headache or eye strain. Although I guess as long as I _don't_ get a headache or eye strain, then I guess there's nothing to worry about.


----------



## obveron

Sad to see this thread buried so deep. Well the new consoles have been out for over a year and NOT A SINGLE 3D GAME YET. Very disappointing.

Treyarch are actively developing their next big Call of Duty game. Since their last game (Black Ops 2) was probably the best quality 3D seen on a console game, I have big hopes they will offer a 3D mode in next year's release.
For those with similar hopes as me, let @Treyarch and @davidvonderhaar (Treyarch dev) know your feelings on Twitter. Yes they really do read Twitter comments!


----------



## lovingdvd

I agree the lack of 3D games is a HUGE disappointment. My personal favorite was Killzone 3 in 3D on the PS4. The 3D made the game so much fun. I was so disappointed that Killzone 4 had no 3D support, and the same for all other class A games. One of the things I was looking forward to the most with this "next gen" gaming movement was that we would finally have the horsepower in our consoles to do 1080p3D frame packed without sacrificing graphics detail and frame rates. Then the next gen rolled around, and nada. Its not like there's no enough support or too little support for 3D - rather there is NONE. Seems kinda odd that all at once it seems like whatever momentum 3D games had just stopped with next gen. And ironically its at a time now where there are a lot more people with 3D TVs then there were even a year ago. Sigh.


----------



## bd2003

Yeah, problem is they're not buying them for the 3D. I'm sure they focused tested the hell out of it and clearly people don't care about 3D. In retrospect it shouldn't be that surprising, I can't recall any other technology that had so much vocal opposition.


----------



## TonyDP

There have been a few games released on the PS4 that support 3D. Trine 2 and Outlast are two downloadable games with 3D support. Sniper 3 also has a pretty good 3D mode.

Beyond that however, things have been very disappointing. A lot of the downloadable games like Resogun would benefit from 3D and I can't believe it would be that hard to implement. I think a big part of the problem is Sony's formal stance on 3D support for the PS4: namely that it would be supported but was not a priority. That kind of attitude (plus the idiots who diss it simply because they think it's cool to make fun of 3D) hasn't helped.


----------



## oleus

i've played around with the screen size setting on the 360 and to my eyes it absolutely does nothing to the 3d image in games either way. On the PS3, though, setting it to a smaller screen size definitely improves the depth in some games (Uncharted 3 in particular).

Some PS3 games have advanced 3d settings, like Gran Turismo, but that almost muddies the waters even more. As much as I like having 3d on the PS3 it's almost like there was no good standard for implementing the effect across the platform without constant tweaking. On the 360 it just seemed more consistent, with the max 3d effect slider in the game menus being the best option.


----------



## obveron

It depends on the game. Some of the older games that used SbS 3d (Crysis Warhead, Gears Of War 3, Black Ops 1 etc) the screen size setting would have no effect. For the "newer" framepacked 3D games, (Black Ops 2, Halo CE Anniversary) it should have an effect.


----------



## oleus

obveron said:


> It depends on the game. Some of the older games that used SbS 3d (Crysis Warhead, Gears Of War 3, Black Ops 1 etc) the screen size setting would have no effect. For the "newer" framepacked 3D games, (Black Ops 2, Halo CE Anniversary) it should have an effect.


and it's best to set it really low like the minimum (10 ") to get the best 3d effect, correct?


----------



## Devedander

oleus said:


> and it's best to set it really low like the minimum (10 ") to get the best 3d effect, correct?


Best is subjective but I believe the effect of this setting is just to increase the horizontal offset as the screen size gets set smaller. 

While this may make the 3D more pronounced, whether that is necessarily better is up for debate.


----------



## Jedi2016

In an ideal world, the system will automatically set the 3D to its maximum setting based on screen size. What this boils down to is setting maximum separation between left and right channels to the average interpupillary distance, usually around 60mm. Most _genuine_ 3D software can do this automatically. This means that decreasing the screen size would be detrimental because it would spread the left/right images much farther apart than your eyes, causing your eyes to _diverge_ to focus on it, resulting in an almost immediate splitting headache.

Take the _Trine_ games, for example. Objects in the far distance are exactly where they need to be, at maximum separation based on screen size. It's like viewing something at infinite distance, like an actual mountain range fifty miles away, or things like the moon or stars. Why would you want to change that to anything other than perfect?

Now, this doesn't refer to games that "fake" the effect using cheap-ass reprojection techniques. Those are ****, and they deserve to be shat upon. I won't even play them, the experience is so far below native 3D that it's far better to just play them 2D. Gaming is not the same as movies... it's either native or nothing.


----------



## Devedander

Jedi2016 said:


> In an ideal world, the system will automatically set the 3D to its maximum setting based on screen size. What this boils down to is setting maximum separation between left and right channels to the average interpupillary distance, usually around 60mm. ...
> 
> it would spread the left/right images much farther apart than your eyes, causing your eyes to _diverge_ to focus on it, resulting in an almost immediate splitting headache.


So here's the thing... doesn't that only apply if the screen is right up in your face? 

Because the further you sit from the display, the relatively smaller the divergence gets to your eyes. So even if your interpupillary distance was exactly 60mm and I displayed something with a 70mm divergence on a display 10' away from you, wouldn't that be totally fine and simply cause the item to appear to be closer than the display?


----------



## bd2003

Devedander said:


> So here's the thing... doesn't that only apply if the screen is right up in your face?
> 
> 
> 
> Because the further you sit from the display, the relatively smaller the divergence gets to your eyes. So even if your interpupillary distance was exactly 60mm and I displayed something with a 70mm divergence on a display 10' away from you, wouldn't that be totally fine and simply cause the item to appear to be closer than the display?



Convergence greater than IPD is fine I believe. Divergence is not.


----------



## Jedi2016

If your IPD is 60mm, than 3D objects separated by 60mm will appear at "infinite" depth, so far away that you lose depth perception. You'd only want that for things in the very far distance.

Distance does factor into the discomfort, that's how they're able to get away with much higher divergences in the theaters, because the screen is thirty or forty feet away (or longer, depending on what size your theater is). But, since the eye can only determine depth up to a point, i.e. IPD = both eyes staring directly ahead (not converged at all), divergence of _any degree_ is unnatural. Just because your eyes _can_ do it doesn't mean they _should_. That's where the headaches can come in. Bottom line is that you _never_ want to push depth beyond your IPD.

Now, as bd2003 said, that's for _depth_. For pop-out, you can do whatever you want. That's the way our eyes work, they can _con_verge damn near far enough to focus on your own nose. Practically any amount of _negative_ parallax (anything in _front_ of the screen, i.e. "pop-out") is acceptable. But, since we are talking about games here... games tend to render almost everything at _positive_ parallax, for distance and depth, the "window" analogy. That's where you don't want to push too far.

_Trine 2_ is the only one of the current generation (PC notwithstanding) that I've played, but not lately (I enjoy the look of the game, but I'm rubbish at actually playing it). I seem to recall it had amazing depth but not much pop-out. But on the flip side, I think the effect is adjustable. My recommendation would be to leave your screen settings alone, set the game's 3D effect to put the player characters at screen depth, and just let the game do its thing. The folks that designed the 3D effect in games like that actually know what they're doing.. it's best to just let them do it, rather than think that you can do it "better" (as noted above, this is referring to native 3D and not reprojected 3D).

I learned the most about 3D projection, various techniques of depth and pop-out and so on not by reading, but _doing_. And the more 3D content I created, the more I learned what works and what doesn't. I've also learned that most people who want to fiddle with 3D to make it "better" tend to not have a clue what they're talking about, and are, simply, doing it all wrong.


----------



## obveron

Josh Holmes, 343 Studio Director for Halo 5, says no plans for 3D in Halo 5.


> @JoshingtonState Will there be a 3DTV mode in Halo 5? Please, please, please?!
> — Hixbot (@hixbot) December 31, 2014




> @hixbot No plans for that.
> — Josh Holmes (@JoshingtonState) December 31, 2014


----------



## TonyDP

obveron said:


> Josh Holmes, 343 Studio Director for Halo 5, says no plans for 3D in Halo 5.
> ​​


Disappointing but hardly surprising. 3D just isn't a priority with Microsoft. No effort was made to add a 3D mode to the Master Chief Collection. In fact, the 3D mode from Halo Anniversary was actually dropped for the MCC and that would have probably been easier given the more modest processing requirements than a game designed for the Xbox One from the ground up.

There are rumors that Microsoft will introduce their own VR display at some point; that may be a catalyst for some sort of 3D support but beyond that, 3D just doesn't seem to have a future on the Xbox One right now.


----------



## obveron

There's still a good chance Treyarch will offer 3d in their next COD game.


----------



## bd2003

obveron said:


> There's still a good chance Treyarch will offer 3d in their next COD game.


That's wishful thinking. There's almost no chance.


----------



## WheelHoss1

Downloaded the Trine Collection for PS4 to try some 3D gaming (tried Sniper Elite 3 for like 2 minutes but that's it). Will report back.


----------



## obveron

So sad, is the state of 3D gaming now. Not a single 3d game for the "next gen" consoles. Developers that embraced 3D last gen have given up this generation. Even 3D gaming on PC is mostly defunct now, Nvidia hardly support their own 3D vision product and no longer offer patches to new games. AMD don't speak of it any more, and Tridef is mostly a empty community. What should be 3D capable monitors are not being advertised as 3D, and need EDID hacks to make them compatible. I personally find it sad, I absolutely LOVED 3D games when they were done right.


----------



## lovingdvd

obveron said:


> So sad, is the state of 3D gaming now. Not a single 3d game for the "next gen" consoles. Developers that embraced 3D last gen have given up this generation. Even 3D gaming on PC is mostly defunct now, Nvidia hardly support their own 3D vision product and no longer offer patches to new games. AMD don't speak of it any more, and Tridef is mostly a empty community. What should be 3D capable monitors are not being advertised as 3D, and need EDID hacks to make them compatible. I personally find it sad, I absolutely LOVED 3D games when they were done right.


I agree. Killzone 3 in particular was so much fun in 3D. I was very much looking forward to these next-gen consoles because they were rumored years ago to finally deliver the processing power to do 3D in full HD without having to drop lots of detail out. Then the consoles came out and nothing for 3D at all. Maybe some day it will make a comeback. At least 3D movies have managed to hold their own and keep coming, albeit to a small home audience.


----------



## Augerhandle

obveron said:


> So sad, is the state of 3D gaming now. Not a single 3d game for the "next gen" consoles. Developers that embraced 3D last gen have given up this generation. Even 3D gaming on PC is mostly defunct now, Nvidia hardly support their own 3D vision product and no longer offer patches to new games. AMD don't speak of it any more, and Tridef is mostly a empty community. What should be 3D capable monitors are not being advertised as 3D, and need EDID hacks to make them compatible. I personally find it sad, I absolutely LOVED 3D games when they were done right.



http://www.gamespot.com/genre/3D/ps4/


----------



## johnny905

Augerhandle said:


> http://www.gamespot.com/genre/3D/ps4/


Are these stereoscopic 3d??

Here's the list according to wiki:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_PlayStation_4_games_with_3D_support

Pathetic list of games. I would have owned a PS4 the day it came out if Sony and game developers were supporting 3D. Otherwise for now I'm happy with my PS3...


----------



## Augerhandle

johnny905 said:


> Are these stereoscopic 3d??
> 
> Here's the list according to wiki:
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_PlayStation_4_games_with_3D_support
> 
> Pathetic list of games. I would have owned a PS4 the day it came out if Sony and game developers were supporting 3D. Otherwise for now I'm happy with my PS3...



Click on a game. Every one that I clicked on was noted as being 3D


----------



## cakefoo

Augerhandle said:


> Click on a game. Every one that I clicked on was noted as being 3D


In that context, "3D" is a genre, not a stereoscopic feature. The only thing that list has in common with stereoscopic 3D games is that the list is short. lol.

Google any of those games plus "stereoscopic 3D." You won't find any confirmations.


----------



## Augerhandle

cakefoo said:


> In that context, "3D" is a genre, not a stereoscopic feature. The only thing that list has in common with stereoscopic 3D games is that the list is short. lol.
> 
> Google any of those games plus "*stereoscopic *3D." You won't find any confirmations.



Well, THERE'S your problem.


----------



## TonyDP

cakefoo said:


> In that context, "3D" is a genre, not a stereoscopic feature. The only thing that list has in common with stereoscopic 3D games is that the list is short. lol.
> 
> Google any of those games plus "stereoscopic 3D." You won't find any confirmations.


I own a PS4 and have tried or own most of those games. I can confirm that Trine 2, Zen Pinball 2, Sniper Elite 3, Super Stardust Ultra, and Castlestorm all support true stereoscopic 3D. I'm also pretty sure Trine 3 will support stereoscopic 3D as the developers actually like that feature. Can't speak to the rest of the games on the list.

And yes, it is pathetically short, which is really a shame because the PS4 could easily handle stereoscopic games at 720p. Maybe Playstation VR will make up for their pathetic support.

BTW, does anyone know if Black Ops 3 has stereoscopic 3D? The first two Call of Duty Black Ops games had very good 3D support but I've read nothing about this one. Thanks in advance.


----------

